# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Johdinautot

## JudgeT

Jees, hienoja kuvia. Muutama asia herätti ajatuksia, kuten se, että Roomassa on johdinautoja, jotka ajavat akuilla tietyn osan reitistä. Kiinnititkö sattumoisin huomiota siihen, kuinka pitkän matkan nuo ajoivat ilman sähköä?

Jatkokysymys tietysti on, voisiko vastaavaa soveltaa jossakin Suomessa. Lähinnä Tampere tässä tuli mieleen: kun pikaratikkaa ollaan ajamassa sivuraiteelle, niin keskustassa hiljaiset ja ilmajohtoa tarvitsemattomat sähköbussit voisivat olla yksi ratkaisu. Vasta-argumentteina esitän lämmityslaitteen käytön sekä akkujen keston talvella -> kestävätkö akut?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Kiinnititkö sattumoisin huomiota siihen, kuinka pitkän matkan nuo ajoivat ilman sähköä?


Noin 1,5 km matkan per linjasivu, eli noin 3 km matkan yhteensoittoon. Lisäksi autot seisoivat Terminin päätepysäkillä akkujen voimalla.




> Vasta-argumentteina esitän lämmityslaitteen käytön sekä akkujen keston talvella -> kestävätkö akut?


Roomassakin trollikoista kytkeytyi ilmastointi pois päältä kun alettiin ajaa akuilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jatkokysymys tietysti on, voisiko vastaavaa soveltaa jossakin Suomessa. Lähinnä Tampere tässä tuli mieleen: kun pikaratikkaa ollaan ajamassa sivuraiteelle, niin keskustassa hiljaiset ja ilmajohtoa tarvitsemattomat sähköbussit voisivat olla yksi ratkaisu. Vasta-argumentteina esitän lämmityslaitteen käytön sekä akkujen keston talvella -> kestävätkö akut?


Tampereella ainakaan ei tarvitse rakentaa keskustaan ilmajohdotonta osuutta, koska kaupunkikuvallisesti tärkeimmällä osuudella on ollut ilmajohdot 1949- 1976. 

Ilmajohdoton johdinauto tai raitiovaunu on muutenkin vähän sellainen juttu, joka kuuluu Rooman kaltaisiin, irrationaalisesti johdettuihin kaupunkeihin joissa tällaisista asioista hössöttämällä viedään keskustelua pois pääasioista kuten siitä, että kaupungin joukkoliikenne ei toimi.

Tampereella johdinauto ei myöskään mitenkään ratkaisisi kaupungin suurinta joukkoliikenneongelmaa: joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettipulaa. Johdinauto on saman kokoinen kuin dieselbussikin. Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin lisääminen on Tampereella suurin perustelu pikaratiotielle.

----------


## JudgeT

> Tampereella ainakaan ei tarvitse rakentaa keskustaan ilmajohdotonta osuutta, koska kaupunkikuvallisesti tärkeimmällä osuudella on ollut ilmajohdot 1949- 1976.


Nojuu, ei niinkään kaupunkikuvan takia, vaan sen takia, että auto voisi liikkua ilmankin johtoja tietyn matkan ja tehdä jopa sivuttaissiirtymiä, mikä oli eräs peruste, miksi aikanaan noista Tampereella(kin) väitetään luovutun. Tai sitten se on sitä normaalia paikallisen valtalehden asenteellisuutta.




> Tampereella johdinauto ei myöskään mitenkään ratkaisisi kaupungin suurinta joukkoliikenneongelmaa: joukkoliikenteen kapasiteettipulaa. Johdinauto on saman kokoinen kuin dieselbussikin. Joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin lisääminen on Tampereella suurin perustelu pikaratiotielle.


Kapasiteetista voisi varmaan keskustella loputtomasti. _Tämän hetken_ suurin ongelma ei välttämättä liene kapasiteettipula pl. häiriötilanteet; varsin harvassa olivat ne itsekin joskus ajamani vuorot, joista ihmisiä jäi rannalle. Ongelma on mielestäni pikemminkin poliittisen tahdon puutteesta johtuva joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso: TKL joutuu pakkosäästämään ja pitemmän aikavälin trendi on ollut vuorojen selkeä vähentäminen. Myös väyläkapasiteetti on tietenkin ongelma etenkin yksityisautoilun lisääntyessä jatkuvasti.

Yhtä mieltä lienemme siitä, että nykyisissä Tampereen pikaraitiotiesuunnitelmissa oleva keskustatunneli vähentää pikaratikan matkustajamäärää. Samoin suurimmista lähiöistä olisi hyvä olla keskustaan sellainen runkoyhteys, joka toimii muusta liikenteestä riippumatta ja jonka asemilla/pysäkeillä on järjestetyt vaihdot mahdollisiin liityntäbusseihin. Tällöin liikkumisen sujuvuus ja ennustettavuus myös joukkoliikenteellä lähestyisi hyvää keskieurooppalaista tasoa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Nojuu, ei niinkään kaupunkikuvan takia, vaan sen takia, että auto voisi liikkua ilmankin johtoja tietyn matkan ja tehdä jopa sivuttaissiirtymiä, mikä oli eräs peruste, miksi aikanaan noista Tampereella(kin) väitetään luovutun.


Kyllähän johdinautojen isoin ongelma dieselbusseihin verrattuna on ollut autojen ajaminen poikkeustilanteissa muualla kuin omalla reitillään. Siihenhän nuo Solariksen johdinautot, joissa on Ganzin sähkölaitteisto, ovat juuri vastaus. Poikkeustilanteissa voidaan reitiltä poiketa ja ajaa sielläkin missä ilmajohtoja ei ole.

Rooma ei suinkaan ole ainoa paikka missä uudet johdinautot ajavat akuilla. Landskronassa Ruotsissa siirtymä varikolta linjareitille tapahtuu akkujen voimalla. 

UITP:n joukkoliikennenäyttelyssä Ganz Transelektro esitteli tuotteidensa antamia mahdollisuuksia, mutten kuollaksenikaan muista kuinka pitkän matkan ja millä aikavälillä esim. Rooman mallin johdinautolla voi ajaa akuilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Landskronassa Ruotsissa siirtymä varikolta linjareitille tapahtuu akkujen voimalla... Rooman mallin johdinautolla voi ajaa akuilla.


Helsingin ja Tampereen vanhoja trollikoita siirreltiin hallialueella niin ikään akkujen turvin. Ajonopeus oli kävelyvauhdin luokkaa noissa sovelluksissa. SWS-johdinauto vuodelta 1979 oli varustettu apudieselillä. Apudiesel pyöritti generaattoria, josta saatiin tarvittava virta ajomoottorille. Ratkaisu nostaa ajoneuvon hintaa ja painoa.
Itse olen johdinauojen ehdoton ystävä. Samalla olen realisti ja tunnustan sen tosiasian, että nykyisillä (öljy)energian hinnoilla tämä liikennemuoto ei esimerkiksi Suomessa ole taloudellisesti kilpailukykyinen. Jossain muualla se ilmeisesti on, koska maailmassa järjestelmiä on käytössä useita satoja, muuallakin kuin ex suunnitelmatalousmaissa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Jossain muualla se ilmeisesti on, koska maailmassa järjestelmiä on käytössä useita satoja, muuallakin kuin ex suunnitelmatalousmaissa.


Mutta toisaalta Italiassa oli tavallista, että johdinautolinjoja ajettiin diesel- tai kaasubusseilla. Asia varmasti korjaantuisi uusimalla sikäläistä johdinautokalustoa, mutta johdoton auto kai koetaan paremmaksi ratkaisuksi kokonaisuutena.

Italiaa ei kyllä monessa asiassa voi pitää mitenkään mallikelpoisena maana, enkä tiedä millä pohjalla siellä on tuollaisia ratkasuja tehty. Jonkinasteinen korruptio ei ole voinut olla vaikuttamatta siihen, että vasta viimeisen viiden vuoden aikana maahan on hankittu bussi- ja junakalustoa maan rajojen ulkopuolelta.

----------


## Albert

> Helsingin ja Tampereen vanhoja trollikoita siirreltiin hallialueella niin ikään akkujen turvin. Ajonopeus oli kävelyvauhdin luokkaa noissa sovelluksissa.


HKL:n museojohdinautoa 605 näin vuonna 1979 käytettävän ajojohdon puhdistukseen koejohdinautoa (HKL 1) varten. Töölön halliin ei enää ollut ajojohtoyhteyttä. Niinpä Topeliuksenkadulle ajettiin akkujen voimalla.
Kulki se vanhakin akuilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Rattivaunu
> 
> Helsingin ja Tampereen vanhoja trollikoita siirreltiin hallialueella niin ikään akkujen turvin. Ajonopeus oli kävelyvauhdin luokkaa noissa sovelluksissa.
> 
> 
> HKL:n museojohdinautoa 605 näin vuonna 1979 käytettävän ajojohdon puhdistukseen koejohdinautoa (HKL 1) varten. Töölön halliin ei enää ollut ajojohtoyhteyttä. Niinpä Topeliuksenkadulle ajettiin akkujen voimalla.
> Kulki se vanhakin akuilla.


Vanha juuri. Uudessa oli apudiesel... Sehän (SWS) majaili Ruhassa asti kaiken lisäksi. Sieltä olikin jo matkaa langan alle.

----------


## TEP70

> Rooma ei suinkaan ole ainoa paikka missä uudet johdinautot ajavat akuilla. Landskronassa Ruotsissa siirtymä varikolta linjareitille tapahtuu akkujen voimalla.


Pekingin keskustassa on myös linjaosuuksia, jotka ajetaan akuilla. Annoinkohan itsestäni teollisuusvakoilijamaisen kuvan, kun eräs poliisi kiinnostui tekemisistäni silminnähden tallentaessani muistikortille johdinauton virroittimien ylösnostoa.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> Jatkokysymys tietysti on, voisiko vastaavaa soveltaa jossakin Suomessa.


Mielestäni johdinautoilla ei enää ole tulevaisuutta. Niissä yhdistyvät bussiliikenteen korkeat kustannukset ja raideliikenteen kankeus. Ainoa hyöty on alhaiset päästöt. Jo olemassaolevissa trollikkakaupungeissa järjestelmästä ei kannata luopua, mutta uusien järjestelmien rakentamisessa ei enää nykyään ole oikein järkeä.

Bussien päästöt ovat pienentyneet koko ajan ja nollapäästöiset polttokennobussit tekevät jo tuloaan. Se vie pohjan pois siltä, että johdinautojärjestelmä rakennettaisiin vain päästöjen takia. Ja jos halutaan investoida kokonaan uuteen johdinautojärjestelmään, ei ole pitkä matka siihen että rakennetaan samalla raiteetkin ja aletaan ajaa ratikoilla, jolloin liikennöintikustannukset ovat pienemmät kuin busseilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mielestäni johdinautoilla ei enää ole tulevaisuutta. Niissä yhdistyvät bussiliikenteen korkeat kustannukset ja raideliikenteen kankeus.


Tilanne saattaa muuttua siinä vaiheessa, kun öljy alkaa käydä vähiin ja sen sekä kenties sen tärkeimpien korvaajien hinta lähtee kohoamaan pilviin. 
Sähkökäyttöiset bussit voivat uudenlaisessa tilanteessa olla täysin mahdollisia. Raitiovaunuista puhuminen näissä yhteyksissä on järkevää  vain silloin, kun matkustajia on riittävästi raitiovaunua varten. Ratikka on bussiin verrattuna aina massakuljetusväline.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Johdinautojen käyttökelpoisuutta Suomessa arvioidessa tulisi miettiä kahden realiteetin pohjalta:Öljypohjaisten polttonesteiden saatavuus heikkenee ja hinta tulee nousemaanVetyautot eivät ole vielä taloudellisesti järkevällä pohjalla oleva teknologia, ja niiden energiansiirron hyötysuhde on huono verrattuna voimansiirtoon suoraan sähklöverkossa.Johdinautoilla on dieselbusseihin verrattuna oleellisia etuja, joita ei vielä ole mainittu:Johdinauton taloudellinen käyttöikä on selvästi dieselbussia pidempi, noin 20 v. (Yksinkertaisempi voimansiirto, ei moottorin tärinää)Johdinauton melutaso on alempi ja matkustusmukavuus osin korkeampi (portaaton kiihtyvyys, melutaso alempi)Johdinauton liikennöintikustannukset ovat mm. Tallinnan tietojen mukaan noin 30% alhaisemmat kuin dieselbussin.Täysmatala nivelbussi on helpompi toteuttaa johdinautona kuin dieselbussina (pyöräkohtaiset vetomoottorit, ei lattian alle vietävää dieselmoottoria).
Nämä tekjät puoltavat myös johdinbussivaihtoehdon pohtimista joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuuden kehittämistä varten.

Lisäksi Landskronan tuore johdinautohanke antaa luotettavat lähtöarvot johdinauton arviointiin. Siellä hanke pysyi erinomaisesti budjetissaan.

Johdinauton pääongelma on kuitenkin se, että se soveltuu vain varsin tiukasti rajattuun kapasiteettitarpeeseen. Toisaalta johtimia ei kannata rakentaa harvaan liikennöidylle linjalle. Toisaalta johdinauton kapasiteetin maksimiraja on noin nivelbussi 5 minuutin välein (120 x 12 bussia = 1440 matkustajaa / tunti / suunta).  Jo tätä pienemmilläkin matkustajamäärillä voi olla perusteltua rakentaa raitiotie.

Matkustajamäärältään hyvin raskaasti kuormitetuille linjoille johdinauto ei siis sovellu eikä korvaa raitiovaunua. Toki on tietty "siirtymäalue", jolla sama kapasiteetti voidaan toteuttaa sekä raitiotienä että johdinautona.

Karkeasti ottaen raitiotie on oikea ratkaisu hyvin raskaasti kuormitetuille runkolinjoille sekä linjoille/seuduille joilla on mahdollisuus käyttää hyväksi  junaratoja duoraitiotieperiaateella. Lisäksi on huomioitava, että raitiovaunun tasaisempi kulku ja korkeampi statusarvo kuitenkin houkuttelevat enemmän matkustajia.

Mitä sovelluksia johdinautolle voisi Suomessa olla?

Turun tai Tampereen runkolinjojen ratkaisuksi johdinautot eivät sovellu. Jotta näissä kaupungeissa saadaan joukkoliikennettä tehostettua ja sen vetovoimaa lisättyä, on useimmiten yhdistettävä useita nykyisiä bussilinjoja yhteen runkolinjaksi. Tähän ei johdinauton kapasiteetti riitä. Tämän vuoksi Turussa ja Tampereella johdinautojärjestelmien rakentaminen ei liene perusteltua.

Keskikokoisissa kaupungeissa (Oulu, Lahti, Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Pori, jne.) johdinautoilla lienee mahdollisuuksia, jos kaupungissa ei ole mahdollista käyttää duoraitiovaunuperiaatetta. Esimerkiksi Porissa tai Kuopiossa selvät duoraitiotien käyttömahdollisuudet sulkenevat johdinautot pois.

Johdinauto voisi olla mahdollinen myös pienemmissä kaupungeissa, varsinkin jos kaupunki sijaitsee sen halki kulkevan rautatielinjan "keskellä". Ehkäpä johdinautolle voisi olla konkreettisia mahdollisuuksia esimerkiksi Hämeenlinnassa tai esimerkiksi Keravalla? Näissä kaupungeissa duoraitiotielle ei ole juuri mahdollisuuksia mutta rautatieasemalle syöttävien selkeiden runkolinjojen tarve on selvä. Malli muistuttaisi Landskronaa.

Yksi erityistapaus johdinautojen mahdollisuuksista on Itä-Helsinki, jonne käsittääkseni touhuttiinkin aikanana syöttölinjojen liikennöintiä johdinautolla.

Aivan selvää kuitenkin on, että johdinautot ovat mahdollinen ratkaisu vain kaupungeissa, joissa siirrytään jonkin tyyppiseen kaupungin vastaamaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmään. Johdinautojen toteuttaminen ei ole mahdollinen linjalupaperiaatteella toimivien järjestelmien puitteissa.

Pari kysymystä vielä asiaa paremmin tunteville:Oliko Helsingin ja Tampereen johdinautolakkautuksiin muita keskeisiä syitä kuin se, että käytössä oleva kalusto oli vanhentunut ja "hajosi käsiin".Miten konkreettisia suunnitelmia Helsingissä ja Tampereella oli 1970-luvulla johdinautoliikenteen kehittämisestä ja laajentamisesta?Tiedän, että ainakin Turussa ja Lahdessa on harkittu johdinautolinjoja. Turussa johdinautoja harkittiin 1940-luvulla myöhempää dieselbussilinja 4:ää vastaavalle reitille. Onko muualla ollut johdinautosuunnitelmia?

----------


## 738

> Ehkäpä johdinautolle voisi olla konkreettisia mahdollisuuksia esimerkiksi Hämeenlinnassa tai esimerkiksi Keravalla? Näissä kaupungeissa duoraitiotielle ei ole juuri mahdollisuuksia mutta rautatieasemalle syöttävien selkeiden runkolinjojen tarve on selvä.


Hienolta kuulostava ajatus, mutta ennen kuin noin suuren luokan hanketta tässä kaupungissa voitaisiin edes ajatella, niin ensin varmasti näiden rautateiden syöttölinjojen käyttöaste pitäisi saada Keravalla edes sen verran korkeammaksi, että niille tarvittaisiin jotain muuta kuin nykyiset kerran tunnissa ruuhka-aikoina kulkevat pakettiautokoreihin kyhätyt pikkubussit.

Lisäksi Keravalla ollaan valittu ratkaisu, jossa ihmiset matkaavat asemille ensijaisesti kevyellä liikenteellä, mutta siitä enemmän täällä: http://jlf.fi/f12/19-kirkkonummen-keravan-ytv-liikenne/

----------


## kuukanko

> Johdinauton liikennöintikustannukset ovat mm. Tallinnan tietojen mukaan noin 30% alhaisemmat kuin dieselbussin.


Suomessa ei päästä noin suureen säästöön, koska täällä n. 60% kaupunkiliikenteen liikennöintikustannuksista tulee kuljettajien henkilöstökuluista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Tässä mielessä johdinautoliikenne ja raitiovaunuliikenne ovat osin aidosti vastakkain. Totuuden nimissä on jopa sanottava, että nykyisellä raitioliikenteen toimintavalla johdinautoliikennette saattaisi joillakin linjoilla olla jopa parempi ratkaisu. Ratikoiden strategiset eduthan liittyvät muun muassa kalustokokoon, mutta nykyiset ratikat ja nykyinen ratikkalinjasto eivät tätä etua käytä. Kehittää tietysti voisi, mutta onko siihen tarvittavaa halua ja näkemystä olemassa?


Tässä on minusta ydinkysymys: minkälainen linjastosuunnittelun näkemys otetaan lähtökohdaksi.

Nykyinen periaate on pienten yksikköjen strategia. Sen etuna ovat mahdollisimman lyhyet vuorovälit ja soveltuminen henkilöautoille tehtyyn liikenneverkkoon. Jos tässä strategiassa halutaan pysyä, johdinauto ja hybridit ovat oikea tie pyrittäessä vähentämään energian kulutusta ja päästöjä. Sillä muita keinoja ei olekaan.

Minusta tämä autoilun jäljittely joukkoliikenteellä vain on vanhentunut strategia, joka tukee enemmän autoilun kuin joukkoliikenteen menestymistä. Ja näinhän pk-seudulla on käynyt, kun liikenne on kasvanut autoiluna ja joukkoliikenteen osuus on laskenut ilmeiselle käytännölliselle minimitasolle.

Nykyaikaa on joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen joukkoliikenteen etujen pohjalta erillään autoliikenteen verkosta ja matkimatta autoilun ominaisuuksia, joiden avulla autoilun ongelmia liiasta ajoneuvomäärästä (= ruuhka) saadaan myös joukkoliikenteen riesaksi.

Johdinautojen historia on voittopuolisesti varsin tyly. Vaikka muutamissa kaupungeissa johdinautojen motiivi on perusteltu (esim. Friscossa jyrkät mäet, Salzburgissa ympäristösyyt), johdinautojen kulta-aika oli raitiovaunujen hävittämisessä. Trollit olivat pehmeä siirtyminen sähkökäyttöisistä raitiovaunuista dieselbusseihin, joiden etu oli sopeutuminen autojen liikennejärjestselmään. Siirtyminen kesti yhden johdinautohankinnan iän, kuten oli Helsingin ja Tampereenkin johdinautojärjestelmien elinikä. Ja kun trollilla on sama vika kuin ratikallakin, eli vaunu kestää niin kauan, että siitä tuleen vanhanaikaisen näköinen, on helppo saada poliittinen päätös vanhentuneiden johdinautojen korvaamisesta uudenaikaisilla dieselbusseilla.

Kaikissa hyvinkin suunnitelluissa joukkoliikenneverkoissa jää ohuita liikennevirtoja, joille raideliikenne on kallis ratkaisu siksi, että katu on tehtävä joka tapauksessa. Kun minimoidaan päästöjä, näitä ohuita virtoja voidaan hoitaa johdinautoilla ehkä taloudellisemmin kuin teknisesti mutkikkaammilla ja kalliimmilla hybrideillä. Taloudellisestihan näiden ero on kysymys siitä, investoidaanko ilmajohtoon vai hybridin polttomoottori- ja akkuteknologiaan.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Täältä voitte lukea lisää nykyaikaisesta johdinautoilusta: TrolleyMotion

Suositellaan!

----------


## Compact

> Neuvostokortin vetäminen keskusteluun kuulostaa jo koomiselta.


En ihan ymmärrä mitä tuo tarkoittaa tai mitä sillä halutaan tuoda esille, mutta mm. johdinlinja-autoliikenteen perustaminen SNTL:ssä (Tallinnassa aloitettiin liikenne v. 1965) oli viimekädessä NKP:n Keskuskomitean päätösvallassa. Moskovassa istunut NKP:n Keskuskomitea oli valtakunnan korkein kollektiivinen johtoelin puoluekokousten välisinä aikoina.

SNTL:ssä kaupunkiliikenne oli hyvin keskushallintojohtoista ja eri liikennevälineet päätettiin kaupunkien asukaslukujen perusteella. Tietty asukasmäärä edellytti metroratoja, raitiotiet olivat sallittuja tietyn kokoisille kaupungeille, samoin johdinautot. 

Kuten tiedämme, Viipurin raitiotiet lakkautettiin v. 1957 juurikin tämän säännön perusteella. Kaupunki ei täyttänyt asukasmäärältään raitiotien vaatimaa asukaslukua, kasvua oli odoteltu runsaat kymmenen vuotta. Uusviipurilaisia oli liian vähän ja on yhä edelleenkin. Suomen tasavallan aikana kaupunki oli nykyistäkin suurempi, saati mitkä mittasuhteet siellä olisikaan nyt, jos sitä ei olisi menetetty neuvostoliittolaisille. Kaupunki olisi selkeästi Suomen kakkoskaupunki ennen Tamperetta ja Turkua.

JK. Ravintolaillan jälkeen "dagen efter" voi sitten taas joku ilmoittaa, että tämä juttu oli ratkihauska lukea...

----------


## Compact

> Voi herranen aika mitä tekstiä! Vaikka olinkin yöhön asti ravintoloissa riekkumassa ja nyt väsyttää, ei röhönaurujen ilmoillepääsyä olisi voinut estää edes Allahin tai Jahven läsnäolokaan!


Kolumnityyppinen kirjoitukseni siis toimi, hyvä! Foorumilla olevat kirjoitelmat ovat usein liiaksi insinöörien teekkarijargonia, ja jos tänne kirjoittaa tosiasioihin pitäytyen hieman vivahteikkaammin, se näemmä toimii näin. Siis: otetaanpa porukalla hieman jäykkyyttä pois ja harrastetaan rennommin.

Skål!

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kolumnityyppinen kirjoitukseni siis toimi, hyvä! Foorumilla olevat kirjoitelmat ovat usein liiaksi insinöörien teekkarijargonia, ja jos tänne kirjoittaa tosiasioihin pitäytyen hieman vivahteikkaammin, se näemmä toimii näin. Siis: otetaanpa porukalla hieman jäykkyyttä pois ja harrastetaan rennommin.
> 
> Skål!


En viitsisi noita kaikkia spårafriikkien trollikkavastaisia "tosiasioita" allekirjoittaa... Totta kyllä on nuo Neuvostoliitossa käytetyt suunnitteluperiaatteet, mutta eihän se tee johdinautoista huonoja kulkuvälineitä!
Toisekseen juovuksissa en tänne kirjoittele, kun silloin voi tulla kirjoitettua typeryyksiä, jotka kääntyvät kirjoittajaansa vastaan. Ja huumorinkin tulisi olla sellaista, jonka voi huumoriksi tunnistaa.  :Smile: 
Kuten todettua, on varsin ikävää, että keskustelu on vajonnut alas parin spårafriikin tunteellisten itkuvirsien ryydittämänä. Yritykset mollata trollikat ryssän vehkeiksi ovat huvittavia ja kertovat ennemminkin siitä, että faktatieto trollikoita vastaan loppui!
Hedelmällisempää ja kiinnostavampaa olisi keskustella, mitkä linjat Helsingissä olisivat trollikoille sopivia eli millainen verkosto olisi toimiva ja millaista kalustoa on tarjolla.
Jos tämä ei kiinnosta, ei tarvitse kirjoittaakaan!
Annetaan trollikkalinjojen mahdollisesta rakentamisesta päättää kaupungin näitä asiota varten olevien päättävien elinten. Jos tämä keskustelu pysyisi rakentavalla pohjalla, tästä voi olla hyötyä myös kaupungin päätösten tueksi, jos nyt kukaan enää tätä vaivautuu lukemaan...

----------


## EmilB

> En viitsisi noita kaikkia spårafriikkien trollikkavastaisia "tosiasioita" allekirjoittaa...  huumorinkin tulisi olla sellaista, jonka voi huumoriksi tunnistaa. 
> 
> Kuten todettua, on varsin ikävää, että keskustelu on vajonnut alas parin spårafriikin tunteellisten itkuvirsien ryydittämänä. 
> 
> Hedelmällisempää ja kiinnostavampaa olisi keskustella, mitkä linjat Helsingissä olisivat trollikoille sopivia eli millainen verkosto olisi toimiva ja millaista kalustoa on tarjolla.
> 
> Jos tämä ei kiinnosta, ei tarvitse kirjoittaakaan!
> 
> Annetaan trollikkalinjojen mahdollisesta rakentamisesta päättää kaupungin näitä asiota varten olevien päättävien elinten. Jos tämä keskustelu pysyisi rakentavalla pohjalla, tästä voi olla hyötyä myös kaupungin päätösten tueksi, jos nyt kukaan enää tätä vaivautuu lukemaan...


Täyttä asiaa Camo Lissabone, kiitokset  :Smile:

----------


## GT8N

Sanonpa minäkin muutanan sanasen.



> Näiden seikkojen lisäksi ovat silmiä hiveläviä kuten raitiovaunut ja komeita niinkuin bussitkin ovat, 
> ainakin joukkoliikenteen ystävän silmässä


Täysin samaa mieltä!  :Biggrin: 




> Johdinautoilla on polttomoottoribusseihin verrattuna tietyt selkeät edut:
> - Sähkökäyttöisyyden tuottama energiatehokkuus ja energian tuotantotavan vapaa valinta
> - Hiljaisuus
> - Dieselautoja suurempi matkustusmukavuus


Tässä ovat johdinautojen edut esitetty kiistatta. Siksi hyvät perustelut johdinautoja vastaan ovat melko vähissä. On ensiarvoisen tärkeää, että johdinautojen paluuta selvitetään tosissaan ja ilman ennakkoluuloja. Tässä(kin) on kuitenkin sorruttu jo puhumaan omia näkemyksiä, jotka valitettavasti vaikuttavat päätöksentekoon. Sanoihan Lehmuskoski, että "tämä on vain 20 vuotta vanhan suunnitelman [_joka tehtiin nimenomaan sillä ajatuksella, että johdinautot ovat vanhoja, epäkäytännöllisiä ja muutenkin tuhia, joten liikenne lopetetaan ja uusien johdinautojen kehitystyö pysäytetään_] päivitys, mutta tuskin johdinautot tekevät paluun". Siis mitä! Näin puhuu mies, jonka nimenomaan pitaäisi olla asian suhteen täysin neutraali, ennenkuin (tämäkin) selvitys on valmis.



> Johdinautojen arvo on erityisesti siinä, jos pyritään toteuttamaan mahdollisimman korkeatasoinen ja vähäpäästöinen bussien päälinja, jolla ei eri syistä ole perusteita raideliikenteeseen.
> Niillä voi olla aivan järkevä sovellusalueensa esimerkiksi paikallisjunien ja metron syöttölinjoilla.


 Kun (toivottavasti) päädytään johdinautojen palauttamiseen esikaupunkeihin (ja myöhemmin myös enemmänkuormitetuille linjoille), ehdottaisin Itä-Helsingin linjastosta seuraavaa:  Johdinlinja I Linjan 81 reitti jatketaan jokerin varteen ja toinen pää katkaistaan Herttoniemeen. (81B Herttoniemenrantaan) 81:een yhdistetään linjat 82 ja 94. Johdinlinja II Linjat 92 ja 95 yhdistetään Johdinlinja III Linja 98A Johdinlinja IV Jollas-Laajasalon keskus-Santahamina. Bonuksena saadaan sähköiseen joukkoliikenteeseen perustuva eko-Laajasalo

Tähän toki kuuluu muutamia lisäoletuksia (joista keskustellaan toisissa ketjuissa), kuten: raidejokeri jatketaan Östersundomiin (97:ää ei tarvitse johdinautolinjana), Laajasalossa tarvitaan vain yksi raitioliikenteen liityntälinja ja raitiovaunut kulkevat Herttoniemeen.

Muun kaupungin johdinautolinjoista visioin toiste.  :Very Happy: 



> Tässä on minusta ydinkysymys: minkälainen linjastosuunnittelun näkemys otetaan lähtökohdaksi.
> 
> Nykyinen periaate on pienten yksikköjen strategia. Sen etuna ovat mahdollisimman lyhyet vuorovälit ja soveltuminen henkilöautoille tehtyyn liikenneverkkoon. Jos tässä strategiassa halutaan pysyä, johdinauto ja hybridit ovat oikea tie pyrittäessä vähentämään energian kulutusta ja päästöjä. Sillä muita keinoja ei olekaan.


Ongelmahan on juuri se, että nykyinen liikennepolitiikka perustuu pitkälti päättäjien amatööritouhuiluun, ja seuraukset ovat sen muksisia. "Uudet opit" Tulevat Keski-Euroopasta 50-100 vuotta jäljessä, ja niitäkin saa todistella sitten, että kyllä on totta, että raitiovaunu voi olla pidempi, kuin 20m! Toiminta on myös valtaosin lyhytnäköistä, muutosvastaista ja autokeskeistä. Siksi tärkeät linjaukset, kuten raitioliikenteen yksikkökokojen kasvattaminen unohtuu muun touhuilun sekaan.  :Mad: 





> Johdinautojen historia on voittopuolisesti varsin tyly. Vaikka muutamissa kaupungeissa johdinautojen motiivi on perusteltu (esim. Friscossa jyrkät mäet, Salzburgissa ympäristösyyt), johdinautojen kulta-aika oli raitiovaunujen hävittämisessä. Trollit olivat pehmeä siirtyminen sähkökäyttöisistä raitiovaunuista dieselbusseihin, joiden etu oli sopeutuminen autojen liikennejärjestselmään. Siirtyminen kesti yhden johdinautohankinnan iän, kuten oli Helsingin ja Tampereenkin johdinautojärjestelmien elinikä. Ja kun trollilla on sama vika kuin ratikallakin, eli vaunu kestää niin kauan, että siitä tuleen vanhanaikaisen näköinen, on helppo saada poliittinen päätös vanhentuneiden johdinautojen korvaamisesta uudenaikaisilla dieselbusseilla.


Tässä syy sille, miksi olemme tässä tilanteessa. Nykyäänkin on edelleen muotia puhua johdinautoista vain pahaa. "Ilmajohdot pilaavat kaupunkikuvan" tai "vain Neuvostoliitossa ja muissa kehittymättömissä maissa ollaan alenntuut käyttämään niinkin huonoa kaksintöä kuin johdinauto" tai "Johdinautot ovat kalliita (unohtaen kuitenkin mainita niitten käyttöikä) ja oman infrastruktuurin rakentaminen ei kannata" selityksissä kyllä aina riittää! :Evil or Very Mad: 




> Kaikissa hyvinkin suunnitelluissa joukkoliikenneverkoissa jää ohuita liikennevirtoja, joille raideliikenne on kallis ratkaisu siksi, että katu on tehtävä joka tapauksessa. Kun minimoidaan päästöjä, näitä ohuita virtoja voidaan hoitaa johdinautoilla ehkä taloudellisemmin kuin teknisesti mutkikkaammilla ja kalliimmilla hybrideillä. Taloudellisestihan näiden ero on kysymys siitä, investoidaanko ilmajohtoon vai hybridin polttomoottori- ja akkuteknologiaan.


 Tässäkin johdinauto esittää etunsa. Kun investoidaan ajojohtoihin, niitä ei tarvitse rakentaa enää uudelleen. Toki ylläpitohuoltoa pitää tehdä, mutta hybriditeknologiaan investoidut rahat (autojen hinta) päätyy 15 vuoden kuluttua pyrkaamolle, ellei vanhuuden tekniset ongelmat päätä bussin uraa jo aiemmin.

----------


## Compact

> Annetaan trollikkalinjojen mahdollisesta rakentamisesta päättää kaupungin näitä asiota varten olevien päättävien elinten.





> Sanoihan Lehmuskoski, että "tämä on vain 20 vuotta vanhan suunnitelman [_joka tehtiin nimenomaan sillä ajatuksella, että johdinautot ovat vanhoja, epäkäytännöllisiä ja muutenkin tuhia, joten liikenne lopetetaan ja uusien johdinautojen kehitystyö pysäytetään_] päivitys, mutta tuskin johdinautot tekevät paluun".





> Lehmuskosken mukaan nyt on tarkoitus päivittää 25 vuoden takainen selvitys.
> - Tekniikka on kehittynyt sen jälkeen sekä infrastruktuurin että kaluston osalta. Todennäköisesti selvitys päätyy kuitenkin siihen, että johdinautojen käyttö ei edelleenkään ole tarkoituksenmukaista.
> Kuluneiden vuosien aikana polttoaineen hinta on noussut huomattavasti. Lehmuskosken mukaan tämä tuskin on kynnyskysymys, koska myös sähkön hinta on noussut.
> - Ennemminkin kyse on ympäristöarvoista, jotka ovat muuttuneet tärkeämmiksi.
> ...
> Koko Helsingin alueella johdinautoja ei nähtäisi, vaikka ne päätettäisiinkin ottaa käyttöön. Lehmuskosken mukaan niillä voitaisiin ajaa lähinnä esikaupungeissa, koska johdinautot sopivat heikosti yhteen raitiovaunujen kanssa.


Eiköhän tuossa ole riittävästi kirjoituksia trollikoiden "paluusta" Helsinkiin. Selonteoilla saadaan aikaiseksi vain muiden toimivampien ratkaisujen siirtyminen hamaan tulevaisuuteen ja lopputulema on, ettei muuteta sitä mikä jo on. Sitä mieltähän näyttää olevan HKL.

----------


## GT8N

Tässä juuri ongelma onkin, että HKL ajattelee liikenteen "kehittämistä" täysin yksisilmäisesti. Jos tulee hybridit, ei tule johdinautoja, jos tulee johdinautot, raitioliikennettä ei kehitetä jne. Eikös kaikkien liikennemuotojen pitäisi muodostaa, kattava, toimiva ja riittävä verkko, jossa eri kulkuvälineet tukevat toisiaan? HKL:n mielestä ilmeisesti ei. Ei pidä tuijottaa yhtä asiaa, vaan pitää nähdä kokonaisuus, myös käyttäjien, niinkuin ympäristönkin kannalta. 

Olen sataprosenttisesti johdinautojen kannalla, mutta jos johdinautot nähdään vain raitioliikenteen kehittämisen esteenä, en voi sanoa suuntaan enkä toiseen. Eli niinkauan kuin ajatellaan kokonaisuutta, jossa johdinautot tukee raideliikennettä, kuitenkaan korvaamatta, tai estämättä tulevia raideliikennehankkeita olen johdinautojen kannalla.

----------


## Puolimatala

Toivon, että Helsingissä päästään vielä jonainpäivänä "päristelemään" johdinautoillakin! Olisihan johdinautot jo kaupungin imagolle hieno juttu ja näyttäähän ne aika sympaattisiltakin  :Wink:  

Olen käsittänyt, että HKL ei suinkaan ole raitiovaunusuunnitelmiaan korvaamassa johdinautosuunnitelmilla vaan nyt vain johdinautot ja hybridit taistelee keskenään paikastaan. Omien - vähäisien - järjenlahjojeni mukaan olisi viisasta ottaa kerralla molemmat! Johdinautolinja sopisi hyvin juuri jollekkin h82/94 tyyppiselle ratkaisulle ja hybridillä olisi viisasta ajella jotain h76A/B linjaa? 

Kaikkialle Helsingissä ei kannata edes vetää ratikkaraiteita, vaan johdinautolla voisi hyvin ajaa mm. Itä-Helsingin linjoilla kuten GT8N ehdottikin! Ja lankojakaan ei kannata laittaa pienimmille kujille vaan sinne sitten niitä hybrideitä. 

Olen käsittänyt, että letkujohdinautot ovat varsin yleisiä maailmalla, voitaisiin saada siis stadiinkin taas letkuliikennettä jälleen kerran! Wiima N202 letkuja on nimittäin varsin kova ikävä jo! 

_Maailman täytyy kehittyä jotta menneitä aikoja olisi kiva muistella!_  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olen käsittänyt, että HKL ei suinkaan ole raitiovaunusuunnitelmiaan korvaamassa johdinautosuunnitelmilla vaan nyt vain johdinautot ja hybridit taistelee keskenään paikastaan. Omien - vähäisien - järjenlahjojeni mukaan olisi viisasta ottaa kerralla molemmat!


Itse asiassa Ylenaikaisen nettisivulla suunnittelujohtaja Lehmuskoski toteaa: 


> Lehmuskosken mukaan hybridit ja trollikat eivät kuitenkaan kilpaile keskenään.


Matkustin itse Volvon hybridiautolla Lasipalatsin takapihalta Vantaan Kaivokselaan. Esittelymatkalla pysähdyttiin sekä liikennevaloissa että pysäkeillä. Hybridiauto ajaa sähkövedolla vain liikkeellelähdön yhteydessä muutaman sekunnin ajan nopeuden ollessa suunnilleen 0 - 20 km/h. Polttomoottori sammuu pysähdyksen ajaksi ja se käynnistyy uudelleen lyhyen alkukiihdytyksen jälkeen. Auton voimansiirto on mekaaninen I-Shift. I-Shift vastaa rakenteeltaan pitkälti nk. keppivaihdetta, mutta toimii kokonaan automaattisesti. Hydraulista momentinmuunninta ei ole. Sen vuoksi kiihdytys on portaattaista vastaten manuaalivaihteista ajoneuvoa. Näin toteutettu hybridiauto ei ole mikään todellinen vaihtoehto sähkökulkuneuvolle. Hybridi on kuitenkin yksi tapa vähentää päästöjä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Matkustin itse Volvon hybridiautolla Lasipalatsin takapihalta Vantaan Kaivokselaan. Esittelymatkalla pysähdyttiin sekä liikennevaloissa että pysäkeillä. Hybridiauto ajaa sähkövedolla vain liikkeellelähdön yhteydessä muutaman sekunnin ajan nopeuden ollessa suunnilleen 0 - 20 km/h. Polttomoottori sammuu pysähdyksen ajaksi ja se käynnistyy uudelleen lyhyen alkukiihdytyksen jälkeen. Auton voimansiirto on mekaaninen I-Shift. I-Shift vastaa rakenteeltaan pitkälti nk. keppivaihdetta, mutta toimii kokonaan automaattisesti. Hydraulista momentinmuunninta ei ole. Sen vuoksi kiihdytys on portaattaista vastaten manuaalivaihteista ajoneuvoa. Näin toteutettu hybridiauto ei ole mikään todellinen vaihtoehto sähkökulkuneuvolle. Hybridi on kuitenkin yksi tapa vähentää päästöjä.


Hybridi vähentää myös polttoaineenkulutusta sen ollessa suurimmillaan liikkeellelähdössä. Itseäni arveluttaa kuitenkin systeemin kestävyys ja toimivuus pidemmän päälle. Tekniikka kehittyy kun saadaan käyttökokemuksia, mutta mielestäni on venäläisen ruletin pelaamista jos nyt yhtäkkiä päätettäisiin ostaa iso läjä hybridejä... Liian "hienojen" kulkuvälineiden hankinnasta Helsingissä on jo ikäviä kokemuksia!
Trollikoiden tekniikka on yksinkertaisempaa ja, ennen kaikkea, koeteltua sarjatuotantotavaraa!

Itse näen hyvänä trollikkaliikennealueena Haagan, Kannelmäen, Konalan, Malminkartanon eli linjat 39, 40, 41, 43, 45 ja mahdollisesti 42 jos kalusto sekä ajojohdot suovat riittävän nopean kulun Hämeenlinnanväylällä. Ruskeasuon varikko on näppärästi reitistön varrella. Malminkartanosta linjoja voi jatkaa Myyrmäkeen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Johdinautoilla on polttomoottoribusseihin verrattuna tietyt selkeät edut:
> - Sähkökäyttöisyyden tuottama energiatehokkuus ja energian tuotantotavan vapaa valinta
> - Hiljaisuus
> - Dieselautoja suurempi matkustusmukavuus


Johdinautojen matkustusmukavuus ei omien kokemuksieni mukaan ole dieselbusseja parempi. Olen matkustanut johdinautoilla sekä itä- että länsi-Euroopassa ja todennut niissä seuraavia epäkohtia:
- Ne kiihtyvät nykien. Tämä lienee korjattavissa paremmilla tehonsäätölaitteilla.
- Seisten matkustaessa ei pysty moottorin äänen perusteella ennakkoon aavistamaan milloin bussi on lähdössä liikeelle, vaan se lähtee "varkain" ja kiihtyy usein niin kovaa että meinaa kaatua
- Istuenkin matkustaessa iskee matkapahoinvointi johdinautossa herkemmin johtuen äänettömyydestä, matkustaja ei pysty aavistamaan milloin ollaan tulossa mutkaan
- Johdinautot ovat malliltaan lähes aina nivelbusseja, johtuen siitä että niitä käytetään kustannussyistä raskaimmin kuormitetuilla reiteillä, ja jos joutuu matkustamaan takavaunussa, matkapahoinvointi-riski senkun kasvaa. Jos ne olisivat nivelettömiä niin asia olisi siltä osin ok, mutta ovatko ne silloin epätaloudellisia?




> En näe johdinautojen selvittämistä Helsingin seudulla lainkaan hyödyttömänä. Niillä voi olla aivan järkevä sovellusalueensa esimerkiksi paikallisjunien ja metron syöttölinjoilla.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä. Jos johdinautolinjoja jonnekin rakennettaisiin, niin rauhallisemmilla esikaupunkireiteillä nissä on mukavempi matkustaa kuin keskustan mukulakivikaduilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Johdinautojen matkustusmukavuus ei omien kokemuksieni mukaan ole dieselbusseja parempi. Olen matkustanut johdinautoilla sekä itä- että länsi-Euroopassa ja todennut niissä seuraavia epäkohtia:
> - Ne kiihtyvät nykien. Tämä lienee korjattavissa paremmilla tehonsäätölaitteilla.
> - Seisten matkustaessa ei pysty moottorin äänen perusteella ennakkoon aavistamaan milloin bussi on lähdössä liikeelle, vaan se lähtee "varkain" ja kiihtyy usein niin kovaa että meinaa kaatua
> - Istuenkin matkustaessa iskee matkapahoinvointi johdinautossa herkemmin johtuen äänettömyydestä, matkustaja ei pysty aavistamaan milloin ollaan tulossa mutkaan
> - Johdinautot ovat malliltaan lähes aina nivelbusseja, johtuen siitä että niitä käytetään kustannussyistä raskaimmin kuormitetuilla reiteillä, ja jos joutuu matkustamaan takavaunussa, matkapahoinvointi-riski senkun kasvaa. Jos ne olisivat nivelettömiä niin asia olisi siltä osin ok, mutta ovatko ne silloin epätaloudellisia?


Ainakin kolme ensimmäistä on korjattavissa metromaista ulinaa tuottavalla tehonsäätimellä, joka paitsi toimisi tasaisesti myös antaisi audiivista palautetta laitteen toiminnasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainakin kolme ensimmäistä on korjattavissa metromaista ulinaa tuottavalla tehonsäätimellä, joka paitsi toimisi tasaisesti myös antaisi audiivista palautetta laitteen toiminnasta.


Varmaan, mutta onko missään päin maailmaa sellaisia laitteita käytössä trollikoissa?

t. Rainer

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Varmaan, mutta onko missään päin maailmaa sellaisia laitteita käytössä trollikoissa?


Lähin esimerkki (taas) Tallinnasta vanhat Skoda 14Tr ja 15Tr -trollit, joiden etupäästä kuuluu liikkeellelähdössä hieman kotoisia Valmet-nivelraitiovaunuja muistuttavaa ininää. Lieneekö tsekkiläinen versio tyristorisäädöstä.
Nykimistä kiihdytyksissä en ole havainnut kuin vain Budapestissä ZiU-9 -trollikassa, kun välillä joutui ruuhkassa kävelyvauhtia ajamaan.
Matkapahoinvointia en ole trollikassa saanut, sen sijaan helsinkiläisessä Vauriotram-matalalattiaratikassa erityisesti vaihteissa ja ristikoissa.  :Sad:

----------


## EmilB

> Johdinautojen matkustusmukavuus ei omien kokemuksieni mukaan ole dieselbusseja parempi....
> ...todennut niissä seuraavia epäkohtia:
> - Ne kiihtyvät nykien. Tämä lienee korjattavissa paremmilla tehonsäätölaitteilla.
> - Seisten matkustaessa ei pysty moottorin äänen perusteella ennakkoon aavistamaan milloin bussi on lähdössä liikeelle, vaan se lähtee "varkain" ja kiihtyy usein niin kovaa että meinaa kaatua
> - Istuenkin matkustaessa iskee matkapahoinvointi johdinautossa herkemmin johtuen äänettömyydestä, matkustaja ei pysty aavistamaan milloin ollaan tulossa mutkaan


Trollikoiden ystävänä minulla on aina karkkipäivä, kun saan matkustaa jossain päin maailmaa trollikoiden kyydissä. Vuosien varrella kokemusta onkin kertynyt niistä jonkun verran, varsinkin Ganz Solariksesta, Ganz-Skoda Solariksesta, Skodasta, Ikaruksesta ja Ziusta, mutta olen ollut Neoplanin kyydissäkin useammin kuin kerran. 

Olen luullakseni arviossani objektiivinen kun totean, etten juuri havainnut kuvaamiasi ongelmia muulloin kuin wanhojen Ziu-trollikoiden kyydissä. 

Totta se on, että trollikat kiihdyttävät ja jarruttavat huomattavasti nopeammin kuin dieselit, muttei minusta kuitenkaan niin nopeasti että olisi pahoinvointia tullut, istuinpa nivel- tai nivelettömen etu- tai takaosassa.

Ainakin Ganzin elektroniikalla varustetut  Solarikset ja Ikaruksen mallit liikkuvat varsin tasaisesti. Matelevassa ruuhka-ajossa tosiaankin esiintyy nykimistä, mutta uusissa malleissa ei niin häiritsevästi.

Matkustajan kaatumisongelma on todellinen, mutta asia lienee hoidettavissa varoitustoimenpiteillä ilman erillisiä teknisiä ratkaisuja. Budapestissä asia on hoidettu niin, että trollikan matkustamossa kuuluu liikkeelle lähdössä kaksi piip-äntä ja jarrutuksen yhteydessä pitkä piip. Paikallismausteena on vanhojen Ziujen variksen rääkäisyä muistuttava huvittava pärinä  :Biggrin: 

Olen matkakokemuksieni pohjalta sitä mieltä, että trollikat sopisivat ehkä parhaiten pitkille linjoille, joilla olisi mahdollisesti bussikaista jo käytössä. Näin ollen pitkiä suoria ja loivia mutkiakin tarjoavalla reitillä vältyttäisi äkillisiltä jarrutuksilta ja kiihdytyksiltä ja trollikoiden parhaat matkaominaisuudetkin tulisivat esille. 

Toki ne maailmalla näyttävät varsin hyvin pärjäävän ahtailla katuosuuksillakin muun liikenteen seassa.  :Smile: 

Lyon Ranska
http://milano2007.freeblog.hu/files/franciatroli1.JPG

Szeged Unkari
http://hampage.hu/kozlekedes/szeged20/img_1536.jpg
http://marvell.index.hu/imgfrm/1/5/2...0005011522.jpg

Ja lopuksi varsin puhutteleva kuva nyky trollikoiden monipuolisuudesta. Trollikka Budapestin Suurella kaarikadulla ajossa akkujensa varassa, varsin pitkällä sähköttömällä kiertolenkillä
http://hampage.hu/trams/eletkep29/img_9857.jpg

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen luullakseni arviossani objektiivinen kun totean, etten juuri havainnut kuvaamiasi ongelmia muulloin kuin wanhojen Ziu-trollikoiden kyydissä.


Rainerin negatiiviset kommentit liittyvät juurikin mekaaniseen tehonsäätöön ja huolimattomaan kuljettajaan.

Ihan vertailun vuoksi saan itsekin päivittäin hyvin erilaista kyytiä tänä vuonna hankittujen dieselbussien kanssa. Kun on asiallinen kuljettaja, meno on kuin pilven päällä. Mutta eilenkin taas oli varsinainen rallikuski, jonka kaasupolkimessa oli vain kaksi asentoa. Ainoa plussa oli, että kaveri oli opetellut jarruttamaan nätisti pysäkille. Mutta kaarteissa ei ollut pysyä penkillä ja hidasteiden tarkoitus tuntui olevan yrittää saada jousitus pohjaamaan.

Eli kuljettajaongelmista ei pääse täysin eroon trollissakaan, mutta siinä on kuitenkin helppo säätää mm. maksimikiihtyvyys - kuten säädetäänkin. Dieselbussissa se on hankalaa ja käytännössä mahdotonta. Trollissa ei ole vaihteita, mutta dieselissä on pakko olla, ja niiden nykäyksiä ei saa täysin pois. Tosin nykyään nykäykset saadaan vaimennetuksi tasolle, jolla ei minusta ole merkitystä matkustusmukavuudelle.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan vertailun vuoksi saan itsekin päivittäin hyvin erilaista kyytiä tänä vuonna hankittujen dieselbussien kanssa. Kun on asiallinen kuljettaja, meno on kuin pilven päällä. Mutta eilenkin taas oli varsinainen rallikuski, jonka kaasupolkimessa oli vain kaksi asentoa. Ainoa plussa oli, että kaveri oli opetellut jarruttamaan nätisti pysäkille. Mutta kaarteissa ei ollut pysyä penkillä ja hidasteiden tarkoitus tuntui olevan yrittää saada jousitus pohjaamaan.


Dieselbussissa on se olennainen ero, että matkustaja pystyy moottorin äänien perusteella ennakoimaan milloin kiihdytään ja milloin jarrutetaan. Samalla matkapahoinvointia lieventää tasainen matalataajuinen jyrinä, tulee sellainen tunne että ollaan kosketuksissa maahan. Tökerösti ajava kuljettaja voi tietenkin pilata koko matkan. Myös sellaiset junat ja ratikat jotka kulkevat niin hiljaa ja tärisemättä että tuntuu että ne leijuisivat, eivät kaikkien mielestä ole niin mukavia kuin kuvitellaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Eli kuljettajaongelmista ei pääse täysin eroon trollissakaan, mutta siinä on kuitenkin helppo säätää mm. maksimikiihtyvyys - kuten säädetäänkin.


Hyvänä esimerkkinä tästä voidaan pitää Variotramia, jonka ohjaustietokone rajoittaa kiihtyvyyksiä. Lopputuloksena on, etteivät ne pysy aikataulussa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Dieselbussissa on se olennainen ero, että matkustaja pystyy moottorin äänien perusteella ennakoimaan milloin kiihdytään ja milloin jarrutetaan.


Eihän johdinauto täysin äänetön ole, vaikka se toki on varsin hiljainen. Sähkömoottorista lähtee oma hyrinänsä, voimansiirrosta (esim. vetävien akselien napavälityksistä) oma vieno ujelluksensa. Tehonsäätöjärjestelmästä tulee sähköisiä ininöitä yms. Äänien perusteella voi hyvinkin aistia, milloin kiihdytetään ja milloin rullataan tai jarrutetaan. Yllätyksiä voinee tulla korkeintaan sellaiselle matkustajalle, joka on trollikan kyydissä ensimmäistä tai ensimmäisiä kertoja elämässään.

----------


## hylje

Trollikkakin on siis kokonaisuus, joka koostuu paitsi kaluston teknisistä ratkaisuista, myös markkinointiratkaisuista. 

Markkinointiin kuuluu myös äänimaailma. On sääli, että 200-sarjan metrojunat eivät tuota samanlaista ääntä kuin 100-sarjan, kuten on tehty Lissabonin metrossa. Lissabonissa käydessäni laskin 3-4 eri mallista metrojunaa, jotka kaikki näyttivät yksityiskohtia lukuunottamalta samalta, mutta myös ääntelivät tasan samalla tavalla. Myös Helsingin tulevilla trollikoilla olisi hyvin kannatettavaa standardoida äänimaisema. Kaikki trollikat, tilaussarjasta riippumatta, ulisisivat mahdollisimman saman kuvion mukaan.

Ulkonäkö ja pysäkkien näkyvyys on myös otettava huomioon. Tätä voisi suositella myös muille busseille, joilla moottoriteknisistä syistä ääniratkaisut ovat hankalia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Dieselbussissa on se olennainen ero, että matkustaja pystyy moottorin äänien perusteella ennakoimaan milloin kiihdytään ja milloin jarrutetaan. Samalla matkapahoinvointia lieventää tasainen matalataajuinen jyrinä...


Minulle tulee tästä kyllä mieleen, että nyt taitaa jo mennä pahan degeneraation puolelle. Kun edut muuttuvat haitoiksi, joita ilman ei muka voisi elää.  :Wink: 

Kuinkahan moni matkustaja oikeasti elää bussissa tarkkaillen bussin ääniä. Ja mihin niitä oikeastaan tarvitaan? Bussin kulkiessa tulee niin paljon odottamattomia heilumisia ym. ettei niitä voi mistään ennakoida. Siksi on tukevat penkit ja seisten pidetään tangoista kiinni.

Kun olin lapsi, sinisen bussin kone huusi ohuen puulaatikon alla. Kyllä varmasti kuuli äänestä, milloin kuljettaja vaihtoi vaihteita, jos ei nykimisestä huomannut. En yhtään kaipaa sitä meteliä, enkä keppivaihteita. Linjan 14 trollissa oli mukavaa matkustaa juuri siksi, ettei siinä ollut melua ja nykimistä, rytmissä eikä ilman rytmiä.

Joillain ihmisillä on matkapahoinvointia. He eivät voi lukea, koska heidän on nähtävä autosta ulos vakaa maailma. Merisairaudessa on sama ongelma, ihminen on rakennettu tasapainoon, joka perustuu jäykkään maaperään jalkojen alla. Mutta merisairauskin on yksilöllistä. Molemmissa on kuitenkin kyse haitasta, joka johtuu siitä, että luonnollinen ympäristö järkkyy.

Kaikessa tekniikassa tulee pyrkiä siihen, että luonnollista ympäristöä haittaavat tekijät poistetaan. Koskee autojen ja bussien melua, tärinää, hajua jne. Jos joku ihminen on tottunut haittoihin, hän tottuu niistä myös pois ja voi sen jälkeen paremmin kuin haitoille altistuneena. Johdinauto on tähän tarkoitukseen juuri oikea laite, eikä siihen tarvitse järjestää dieselbussin haittoja, jotta se ei edukseen poikkeaisi dieselbussista.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvänä esimerkkinä tästä voidaan pitää Variotramia, jonka ohjaustietokone rajoittaa kiihtyvyyksiä. Lopputuloksena on, etteivät ne pysy aikataulussa.


Ei Varion jälkeen jääminen taida siitä johtua, että kiihtyvyys on kaikkien raitio-, metro- ja junavaunujen tapaan rajoitettu siten, että vaunussa on turvallista matkustaa seisten.

Antero

----------


## Kaid

> Joillain ihmisillä on matkapahoinvointia. He eivät voi lukea, koska heidän on nähtävä autosta ulos vakaa maailma. Merisairaudessa on sama ongelma, ihminen on rakennettu tasapainoon, joka perustuu jäykkään maaperään jalkojen alla. Mutta merisairauskin on yksilöllistä. Molemmissa on kuitenkin kyse haitasta, joka johtuu siitä, että luonnollinen ympäristö järkkyy.


Lisäksi se, mikä aiheuttaa matkapahoinvointia ja mikä ei vaihtelee myös ihmisestä toiseen. Itselleni esimerkiksi (maa-ajoneuvoissa) pahoinvointia aiheuttavat ainoastaan liian töksähtelevät jarrutukset. Tähän ai auta bussin/auton mahdollisesti pitämä melu eikä täysin edes kulkuneuvosta ulos katsominen. Näinollen minulle ja muille samantyyppisestä pahoinvoinnista kärsiville määrittävä tekijä on kuljettajan ajotyyli, ei kulkuneuvon tyyppi.

----------


## Puolimatala

Olen Pietarissa mennyt lyhyenmatkan vuonna 2007 muistaakseni ZIU merkkisellä  johdinautolla. Vaikka se olikin vanha Neuvostobussi niin ihan miellyttävää kyytiä se mielestäni tarjoili, tai siitä en ole varma oliko se nyt vanhakaan, mutta lehtiovet siinä taisi olla? Neuvostoliitossa nyt autot, junat, linja-autot ja ratikat osattiin tehdä aika ajattoman näköisiksi  :Biggrin: 

Itse tykkään vähän kaikenlaisia ääniä pitävistä linjureista. Välillä on nautinto mennä hiljaisella Volvo B10M K202 Wiimalla, toisaalta on myös varsin asiallista mennä Lahden moottoritietä pedaali pohjassa Tammelundin O 405N2 Mersulla Kerran tulin Rautatientorilta TLL 3 lla muistaakseni 14 minuutissa illalla Pihlajamäkeen, hyvä kun motarilla edes omia ajatuksiaan kuuli  :Laughing: 

Koneenäänen miellyttävyys vaikuttaa myös suuresti matkustusnautintoon. Pientä moottorinraksutusta nyt on ilo kuunnella, Wiima Volvoissa taas on oma nätti ja hiljainen äänimaailmansa. Itse en tykkää ollenkaan mm. Citaro Mersuja vaivaavaasta tuulettimen hillittömästä hyrinästä! Joissakin Scania L94 Ikarus autoissa on havaittavissa liikkeellä ärsyttävää "papatusta". Vanhemmissa Scanioissa (mm. MaxCit ja Rämisijät) on ihan miellyttävä äänimaailma. Myös Volvo 7000 autoissa on ihan miellyttävät soundit  :Wink: 

Näinhän se on, että kaikkeen vaan tottuu ajallaan  :Very Happy:  Myös varmasti hiljaisiin johdinautoihinkin  :Wink:

----------


## a__m

> ...toisaalta on myös varsin asiallista mennä Lahden moottoritietä pedaali pohjassa Tammelundin O 405N2 Mersulla Kerran tulin Rautatientorilta TLL 3 lla muistaakseni 14 minuutissa illalla Pihlajamäkeen, hyvä kun motarilla edes omia ajatuksiaan kuuli


Niinkö kauan meni! ;D

sorry offtopic

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minulle tulee tästä kyllä mieleen, että nyt taitaa jo mennä pahan degeneraation puolelle. Kun edut muuttuvat haitoiksi, joita ilman ei muka voisi elää.


Bussin ongelma matkustusmukavuuden kannaltahan on se että se ei kulje raiteilla, eli se heiluu,  huojuu ja pomppii ikävästi, ja lisäksi aikataulu- tms syistä niitä usein ajetaan niin miehekkäästi kuin mitä pyörien pito sallii, eli mutkissa ja mäissä joutuu osissaan pitämään kiinni. Jos bussin voimanlähde muuttuu polttomoottorista sähkömoottoriksi niin matkustajan kannalta mikään ei muutu ainakaan paremmaksi, ellei myös ajotapoja muuteta ja katuja rakenneta vähämutkaisemmiksi ja vähämäkisemmiksi ja harvennetaan pysäkkivälejä. Ymmärrän toki ympäristö- ja energiataloudelliset syyt mitkä puoltavat johdinautoja, ja jos öljyn saanti huononeen ne ovat verteenotettava vaihtoehto. Se mikä todella häiritsee taas dieselbusseissa jotka ovat vanhemmasta päästä on että ne haisevat. 




> Kuinkahan moni matkustaja oikeasti elää bussissa tarkkaillen bussin ääniä. Ja mihin niitä oikeastaan tarvitaan? Bussin kulkiessa tulee niin paljon odottamattomia heilumisia ym. ettei niitä voi mistään ennakoida. Siksi on tukevat penkit ja seisten pidetään tangoista kiinni.


Bussin moottoriäänet, nimenomaan kierrosluvun muutokset, auttaa matkustajaa havaitsemaan milloin ollaan tullossa mutkaan tai mäkeen tai pysäkille, ja osaa varautua pitämällä tiukemmin kiinni tangoista tai etuselkänojasta juuri silloin kun havaitsee sen muutoksen. Muuten joutuisi koko ajan pitämään tangoista kiinni rystyset valkoisina, ja matkanteko olisi paljon rasittavampaa. 




> Kun olin lapsi, sinisen bussin kone huusi ohuen puulaatikon alla. Kyllä varmasti kuuli äänestä, milloin kuljettaja vaihtoi vaihteita, jos ei nykimisestä huomannut. En yhtään kaipaa sitä meteliä, enkä keppivaihteita. Linjan 14 trollissa oli mukavaa matkustaa juuri siksi, ettei siinä ollut melua ja nykimistä, rytmissä eikä ilman rytmiä.


Nyt verrataan nykyajan busseja. 




> Joillain ihmisillä on matkapahoinvointia. He eivät voi lukea, koska heidän on nähtävä autosta ulos vakaa maailma. Merisairaudessa on sama ongelma, ihminen on rakennettu tasapainoon, joka perustuu jäykkään maaperään jalkojen alla. Mutta merisairauskin on yksilöllistä. Molemmissa on kuitenkin kyse haitasta, joka johtuu siitä, että luonnollinen ympäristö järkkyy.


Matkapahoinvointi vähenee monella iän mukana. Valitettavasti kaupunkijoukkoliikenten suurkuluttajat ovat lapsia ja nuoria, joten asiaan kannattaisi kiinnittää paremmin huomiota. Kuin itse olin pikkupoika, pyrin bussisa matkustamaan aina takapyörän päällä, koska se paikka oli korkein koko bussissa, siellä liikkeet pystysuunnassa olivat pienimmät  ja sieltä ylettyi näkemään  ulos.  Helsingin linjan 14 trollikoista ei ole kovin paljon muistikuvia, muuta kuin että "trollbussen" oli jo 60-luvulla sisältä hämärä ja vanhanaikaisen tuntuinen verrattuna esim Suomen Turistiauton busseihin joilla kuljin kotoa Haagasta keskustaan. Sensijaan Salzburgissa jossa vietin kerran ollessani 17-vuotias muutaman viikon kielikurssilla, tulivat nykyajan trollikat tutuksi. Ne olivat muuten siistejä, nykyaikaisia  ja tehokkaita, mutta pettymykseskseni huomasin että niissä iskee matkapahoinvointi herkästi, juuri äänettömyyden vuoksi. Olikoko ajan sellaine tunne että koko bussi leijuu. Kaikkein pahinta oli matkustaa takaosassa (ne olivat nivelbusseja), tai sellaisella penkillä jossa matkustetaan selkä menosuuntaan.




> Kaikessa tekniikassa tulee pyrkiä siihen, että luonnollista ympäristöä haittaavat tekijät poistetaan. Koskee autojen ja bussien melua, tärinää, hajua jne. Jos joku ihminen on tottunut haittoihin, hän tottuu niistä myös pois ja voi sen jälkeen paremmin kuin haitoille altistuneena. Johdinauto on tähän tarkoitukseen juuri oikea laite, eikä siihen tarvitse järjestää dieselbussin haittoja, jotta se ei edukseen poikkeaisi dieselbussista.


Mielestäni trollikoissa pitäisi ehdottomasti olla jokin äänigeneraattori joka simuloi moottorin matalaa jyrinää kierrosluvun mukaan. Mottorin ääni, kunhan se ei pauhaa ihan mielettömästi, ei ole mikään haitta mikä pitäisi ehdottomasti eliminoida. Olisin jopa iloinen jos jopa VR:n junissa kuuluisi kiskojen kolke tai vastaava taustaääni paremmin, koska se vaimentaisi kännykkäkaklatukset ja muun kanssamatkustajien aiheuttaman häiritevän melun, koska sitä huomaa junissa huomattavasti enemmän kuin busseissa.  Mutta se on sitten  ihan eri keskustelun aihe.

t. Rainer

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Rainer hei! Laitapa kuulokkeet korville ja Walkmaniin C-kasetti pyörimään, joka sisältää haluamaasi pörinää ja kolketta. Näin ei tarvita mitään hämäräperäistä röhkintää kulkuneuvojen taustahälyksi muiden matkustajien kirottavaksi!

----------


## Puolimatala

> Se mikä todella häiritsee taas dieselbusseissa jotka ovat vanhemmasta päästä on että ne haisevat.


Uskoisin, että tämä on paljon liikennöitsijästäkin kiinni. HelB 9318:ssa oli todella tuju homeenkäry, kun sillä menin viime syksynä h75:llä. Hyvänä pidetty 20 vuotias auto taas voi olla ihan järkevänhajuinen tuoksuiltaan. 

Ja ne tuoksut nyt tulee ajanmittaan jokaiseen liikennevälineeseen. Tykkäsin pienenä mennä linjan 1/A 1959 vuoden Karialaisilla/Valmettilaisilla niidenkin tuoksu ja muu olivat aivan mahtavia! 

Oli hienoa tulla myös aikoinaan Lappeenrannasta - Helsinkiin pikajunalla 1960/1970 luvun tupakkavaunussa Eit. Vaunujen avaruus, pehmeät penkit ja tunkkainen ilma kuuluivat asiaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uskoisin, että tämä on paljon liikennöitsijästäkin kiinni. HelB 9318:ssa oli todella tuju homeenkäry, kun sillä menin viime syksynä h75:llä. Hyvänä pidetty 20 vuotias auto taas voi olla ihan järkevänhajuinen tuoksuiltaan.


Homeenhajuisiin busseihin en ole törmännyt. Mitä tarkoitin bussien hajulla tarkoitin pakokaasun  ja öljyn hajua ja niiden yhdistelmää, joka tunkee bussin sisälle asti. 




> Oli hienoa tulla myös aikoinaan Lappeenrannasta - Helsinkiin pikajunalla 1960/1970 luvun tupakkavaunussa Eit. Vaunujen avaruus, pehmeät penkit ja tunkkainen ilma kuuluivat asiaan.


No entäs lemmikkivaunu sitten? Tai paikat vessan vieressä? 

Vanhoilla metroilla, kuten Lontoon, Pariisin ja Moskovan, on ihan oma hajumaailmansa jota ei voi ihan pahaksikaan haukkua. Samoin laivat ja lentokoneet haisevat lähes poikkeuksetta miellyttävälle. 

Mutta se johtuu kaiketi siitä että niihin hajuihin ei joka päivä törmää, ja laivan tai lentokoneen haju nimenomaan aiheuttaa jonkinlaista matkakuumetta tai kaukokaipuuta. Jos olisi töissä laivalla tai lentokoneessa, tai joutuisi matkustamaan niillä toistuvasti,  niiden hajuista tuskin pitäisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaunujen avaruus, pehmeät penkit ja tunkkainen ilma kuuluivat asiaan.


Niin, meitähän on moneksi. Moni ei taida tosiaan kuulla dieselbusseissakaan muuta kuin soittimensa meteliä. Koska minäkin kuulen sen.

Minä saan pahoinvointia metelistä, hajusta, tärinästä jne. Tosin kyllä sen kestää, vaikka haastavinta oli tottua Kampin keskuksen metron liukuportaisiin, joissa ei olekaan pystysuoria linjoja, jotka ovat ihmisen asennontajulle tärkeitä. M200-junissa matkustan mieluummin kuin M100-junissa, koska M200:ssa ei ole sitä satasten typerää vinkua  jota ääntä ei toimitussopimuksen mukaan pitänyt olla.

En ole viihtynyt koskaan ravintoloissa, kun niissä lemusi tupakka ja korvissa soi meteli. Onneksi säädökset ovat parantuneet ja ympäristön tarkoituksellinen pilaaminen on etupäässä kielletty. Ikävä tietysti niille, jotka pitivät pilatusta ympäristöstä. Heitäkin on kai edelleen, vaikka joutuvat ulkona imemään savunsa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanhoilla metroilla, kuten Lontoon, Pariisin ja Moskovan, on ihan oma hajumaailmansa jota ei voi ihan pahaksikaan haukkua. Samoin laivat ja lentokoneet haisevat lähes poikkeuksetta miellyttävälle.


No tulihan tämäkin! Ehkä joku pitää likaisen hien hajusta, kun päivän päätteeksi toverit avaavat kainalonsa tuulettumaan pitäessään katossa roikkuvasta hantaakista kiinni. On koettu, en kaipaa, saati pitänyt miellyttävänä.  :Laughing: 

Asiahan lienee niin, että ihminen pakottaa itsensä tottumaan asioihin, jotka eivät ole ihmiselle hyväksi, ja joihin ihminen siksi reagoi luonnostaan torjuvasti. Raadonsyöjälle pilaantuneen lihan haju on hyvä haju, koska se merkitsee ravintoa. Ihmiselle sama haju on ohjelmoitu pahaksi hajuksi, koska se merkitsee sairastumisen tai kuoleman vaaraa.

Tupakoitsija opettelee haluamaan tupakkaa, vaikka ensi kertaa kohdatessaan onkin tullut pahoinvoivaksi. Se on sitä degeneroitumista. Ihminen on hyvin sopeutuvainen  omaksi vahingokseen myös, sillä tupakkakaan ei muutu terveelliseksi tai ravinnoksi siitä, että opettelee olemaan siitä riippuvainen.

Monet epämiellyttävät kokemukset muuttuvat miellyttäviksi sen vuoksi, että niihin liittyy jotain miellyttävää. Esimerkiksi onnellisen lapsuuden muistot tulevat mieleen, kun kokee lapsuudessaan kokemiaan haittoja, kuten meluja ja hajuja  vaikka ne olisivatkin terveydelle haitaksi.

Antero

----------


## Max

> Haastavinta oli tottua Kampin keskuksen metron liukuportaisiin, joissa ei olekaan pystysuoria linjoja, jotka ovat ihmisen asennontajulle tärkeitä.


Tästä sain kokemusta, kun olin kerran saattamassa nyt jo kuollutta mummoani junaan Kupittaan asemalla. Hän nimittäin menetti tasapainonsa liukuportaissa välittömästi juuri tuosta syystä, että seinien "pystypalkit" eivät olleetkaan pystyssä. No, onneksi olin itse alemmalla portaalla...

----------


## Hape

Antero, kirjoitit asiaa!
Ympäristö on yhä meluisampi. Osa ihmisistä ei edes viihdy hiljaisessa ympäristössä, vaan heillä on musiikin jumputettava kokoajan korvaan, ja lujalla. He valitettavasti katsovat kävellessään kokoajan vain eteensä, muiden tiellä kulkevien on pidettävä niin kovaa ääntä että se ylittää heidän soittimensa äänen voimakkuuden.
Liian monta kertaa olen nähnyt kuinka isot kuulokkeet korvilla kulkeva ihminen on vähällä kävellä toisia päin, pyöräilijän/auton /ratikan eteen.

Itse koen hiljaisen ympäristön miellyttävänä. En todellakaan kaipaa kolmenkymmene vuoden takaisia todella voimakasäänisiä busseja takaisin, lähijunassa mene mieluiten moottorittomaan vaunuun, kaipaan trollikoita takaisin niiden hiljaisen käyntiäänen vuoksi.

----------


## Puolimatala

> Homeenhajuisiin busseihin en ole törmännyt. Mitä tarkoitin bussien hajulla tarkoitin pakokaasun  ja öljyn hajua ja niiden yhdistelmää, joka tunkee bussin sisälle asti.


En osaa sanoa tarkkaan, mutta veikkaisin, että öljyn ja naftankäryistäkin päästäisiin osaltaan ainakin pesemällä konehuone? HKL:n Wiima Volvoissa en ole ikinä tullut huomanneeksi naftan/pakokaasujen tai öljynkäryä häiritsevissä mittasuhteissa.
Nr1/2 vaunujen sekä Sm1 junien kiskojarru(?) tekee myös oman kitkankärynsä. 
Mutta näinhän se on, että tunteilta ja tuoksuilta ei voi elämässä välttyä.  




> No entäs lemmikkivaunu sitten? Tai paikat vessan vieressä?


Itse olen tykännyt matkustaa kaikilla sinisillä vaunuilla istumapaikan sijainnista riippumatta. Valitettavasti nykyisin tuokin hupi alkaa olemaan harvinaisempaa herkkua.

----------


## hylje

> M200-junissa matkustan mieluummin kuin M100-junissa, koska M200:ssa ei ole sitä satasten typerää vinkua  jota ääntä ei toimitussopimuksen mukaan pitänyt olla.


Hetkinen? Kyllähän kaksisataset ulisevat vähän samaan tapaan, mutta vaimeammin. Varjopuolena onkin sitten lähdön ja loppujarrutuksen vinkuvat jarrut, jotka ovat satasissa puolestaan paineilmakäyttöisiä ja lähinnä sihahtavat. Mielestäni itse ulinan kannattaa olla selkeä ja kuuluva, sillä se vastaa varsin tarkasti vauhtia, kiihdytystä ja jarrutusta. (Lisäksi se kuulostaa aika hyvältä ja melodiselta.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, meitähän on moneksi. Moni ei taida tosiaan kuulla dieselbusseissakaan muuta kuin soittimensa meteliä. Koska minäkin kuulen sen.


Noiden omien soittimien kuuntelusta on tullut pahempi maanvaiva kuin kännykät. Osa porukasta ei nimittäin osaa kuunnella omia soittimiaan siedettävällä volyymilla, vaan pitää soittaa täysillä. Ei pelkästään dieselbussissa, vaan myös hiljaisessa sähköjunassa, jossa koko vaunuosasto joutuu kuuntelemaan terävien diskantti ja bassoäänten paukkumista. Sellainen jumputus ja räiskintä jos tulee esim selän takaa hermostuttaa ja stressa. Olen joitakin kertoja huomauttanut että voisivat vääntää ääntä pienemmälle, ja joskus ovat tehneet, mutta joiltakin olen saanut nenäkkäitä vastauksia ja suoranaisia uhkailuja palautteeksi. Nykyisin jos huomauttelen jollekin siitä niin katson että konnari on samassa osastossa siltä varalta että tyyppi hyppii päälle. 

YTV:n, VR:n ja HKL:n  pitäisi aloittaa samanlainen kampanja kuin kännykänkäytöstä, jossa pyydettäisiin kiinnittämään huomiota omien soitinten soittamiseen, koska kanssamatkustajat eivät todellakaan halua kuunnella niitä, ja soittaminen yleisissä tiloissa taitaa olla muuten laitontakin jos tarkkoja ollaan. 




> M200-junissa matkustan mieluummin kuin M100-junissa, koska M200:ssa ei ole sitä satasten typerää vinkua  jota ääntä ei toimitussopimuksen mukaan pitänyt olla.


Mun mielestäni M100 junilla on paljon miellyttävämpi matkustaa kuin M200:lla. Ei moottoriäänten vuoksi vaan siksi että se kulkee tasaisemmin eikä jarrutta nykimällä, ja seinien värit ovat miellyttävämmät. Kyllä Valmet osasi aikoinaan tehdä laatua (kunhan siitä maksettiin). 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mielestäni trollikoissa pitäisi ehdottomasti olla jokin äänigeneraattori joka simuloi moottorin matalaa jyrinää kierrosluvun mukaan.


Minusta ennemmin busseissa pitäisi olla äänigeneraattori, joka simuloi kavioiden kopsetta. Samoin junissa pitäisi olla ääni- ja tärinägeneraattori, joka simuloi höyryveturin puksutusta ja kiskovälien kolinaa. Tai oikeastaan jo höyryjunissa olisi pitänyt olla äänigeneraattori, joka simuloi kavioiden kopsetta. Mutta äänigeneraattoreita ei ollut silloin vielä keksitty.

----------


## vristo

> M200-junissa matkustan mieluummin kuin M100-junissa, koska M200:ssa ei ole sitä satasten typerää vinkua  jota ääntä ei toimitussopimuksen mukaan pitänyt olla.


Itsekin pidin M100-junien ääntä alkujaan outona äänenä, mutta nyt sanoisin sen olevan helsinkilaisen metrojunan tunnusmerkki, joka kuuluu oleellisena osana Helsingin metron "brändiin". Sen tunnistaa missä tahansa näkemättä itse junaa tai osaakaan metrojärjestelmää ja yhdistää suoraan (ainakin minä) valkoiseen M-kirjaimeen oranssilla pohjalla. Se ääni saa hyvälle tuulelle täällä kaukana Helsingistäkin. Minkään muun kaupungin metron äänimaailmaa ei ole vastaava ja yhtä tunnuksenomainen.

Kun M100-junista aikanaan luovutaan, häviää osa Helsingin metron sielusta niiden ja niille ominaisen äänimaailman myotä.

----------


## Albert

Tässä johdinautoketjussa ei kai vielä ole käsitelty tuoksuja?
Minua eivät joukkoliikennevälineessä niinkään haitta ne, jotka käyttävät "kolinaa" sisäisesti, vaan ne, jotka lorottavat sitä päällensä ylen määrin. Heitähän riittää. Ja kun erilaiset sulotuoksut sekoittuvat sisätilassa, on päänsärky ja lähes pahoinvointi varmaa.
Niinpä voi toivoa, että mahdollisissa uusissa johdinautoissamme olisi erittäin tehokas sisäilman aktiivihiilisuodatus.
 :Wink:

----------


## Ertsu

> Mutta se johtuu kaiketi siitä että niihin hajuihin ei joka päivä törmää, ja laivan tai lentokoneen haju nimenomaan aiheuttaa jonkinlaista matkakuumetta tai kaukokaipuuta. Jos olisi töissä laivalla tai lentokoneessa, tai joutuisi matkustamaan niillä toistuvasti,  niiden hajuista tuskin pitäisi.


Tuossa olen samaa mieltä. Matkustelin joskus -90 luvun alussa jonkin verran ja jossain vaiheessa koneen sisälle tuli aina suihkumoottorin pakokaasun tuoksua. Myöhemmin, rivitalossa asuessani, kun naapuri sytytti grilliään lentopetroolilla, mieleeni tulivat huojuvat palmut, hiekkaranta ja kristallinkirkas merivesi.

----------


## Nrg

> Kuinkahan moni matkustaja oikeasti elää bussissa tarkkaillen bussin ääniä. Ja mihin niitä oikeastaan tarvitaan? Bussin kulkiessa tulee niin paljon odottamattomia heilumisia ym. ettei niitä voi mistään ennakoida. Siksi on tukevat penkit ja seisten pidetään tangoista kiinni.


En omasta kokemuksestani allekirjoita äänimaailman vaikutusta matkapahoinvointiin, mutta toisaalta uskon sen. Eräässä ohjelmassa kuljetettiin kerran bussilastillista ihmisiä ympäri mutkaista rataa. Ainoa, joka pitkähkön ajon jälkeen ei matkapahoinvoinnista kärsinyt, oli kuljettaja, koska hän pystyi luonnollisesti ennakoimaan käännökset ja pysähdykset, eli erilaiset kiihtyvyydet.

Harva tuskin istuu bussissa erityisesti kuunnellen äänimaailmaa, mutta alitajuisesti sitä saattaa tehdä monikin. Kun moottorin äänimaailma antaa ennakkotietoa ajossa tapahtuvista muutoksista, niin ainakin ihminen voi sitten alitajuisesti valpastua ja valmistautua niin henkisesti kuin fyysisestikin tuleviin kiihtyvyyksiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä johdinautoketjussa ei kai vielä ole käsitelty tuoksuja?


Johdinautonhan pitää tuoksua sähkölle, eli siltä mille kesäinen niitty tuoksuu kunnon ukonilman jälkeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ertsu

> Johdinautonhan pitää tuoksua sähkölle, eli siltä mille kesäinen niitty tuoksuu kunnon ukonilman jälkeen.l


Tarkoitatko otsonia ? Sähköhän ei haise millekään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitatko otsonia ? Sähköhän ei haise millekään.


No sitä juuri.

t. Rainer

----------


## karihoo

> Osa ihmisistä ei edes viihdy hiljaisessa ympäristössä, vaan heillä on musiikin jumputettava kokoajan korvaan, ja lujalla. He valitettavasti katsovat kävellessään kokoajan vain eteensä, muiden tiellä kulkevien on pidettävä niin kovaa ääntä että se ylittää heidän soittimensa äänen voimakkuuden.
> Liian monta kertaa olen nähnyt kuinka isot kuulokkeet korvilla kulkeva ihminen on vähällä kävellä toisia päin, pyöräilijän/auton /ratikan eteen.


Koskahan Ruotsissa ja kohta myös meillä Suomessakin aletaan asentamaan liikennemerkkejä tms. varoituslaitteita hiljaa kulkevien ajoneuvojen/junien/raitiovaunujen risteyskohtiin? Sillä pitäähän itsesuojeluvaiston menettäneitä kansalaisia suojella itseltään...  :Wink:

----------


## kouvo

Vääränhajuisia busseja, liian hiljaisia rollikoita, terveysvalistusta röökinpolton haitoista, äänigeneraattoreita ...

Ehdottomasti hulvattomin ja hauskin ketju pitkään aikaan, muuten aika perusjäykällä foorumilla.

Eiköhän hankita kaikki omat (mieluisen väriset, hajuiset, ääniset, makuiset ...) peltilehmät, niin päästään eroon näistä joukkoliikenteen ylitsepääsemättömistä ongelmista.

----------


## Kaid

> Ympäristö on yhä meluisampi. Osa ihmisistä ei edes viihdy hiljaisessa ympäristössä, vaan heillä on musiikin jumputettava kokoajan korvaan, ja lujalla.


Kyse ei välttämättä ole kyvyttömyydestä olla hiljaisuudessa vaan siitä, että ympäristön melu koetaan häiritsevänä ja se yritetään peittää itselle miellyttävämmällä musiikilla. Havainnontini mukaan monet kuuntelevat musiikkia ainoastaan julkisessa kulkuneuvossa lopettaen kuuntelun siirtyessään hiljaisempaan ulkotilaan, mikä viittaisi nimenomaan kulkuneuvon äänimaiseman kokemiseen epämiellyttävänä. Joukkoliikennevälineen sisällä vallitsevaan äänimaisemaan kuuluvat myös kulkuneuvon itsensä aiheuttamien mekaanisten äänien lisäksi ihmisten aiheuttamat äänet, tärkeimpänä (ja häiritsevimpänä) puhe.

En väitä, etteikö monien julkisella paikalla musiikkia kuuntelevien tulisi jo pelkästään muiden mukavuuden vuoksi kuunnella musiikkia hiljaisemmalla äänenvoimakkuudella (tai vaihtoehtoisesti hankkia kuulokkeet, joiden äänentoisto on paremmin suunnattu). Asiaa ei kuitenkaan voi yksinkertaistaa niin, etteivätkö ihmiset enää osaisi nauttia hiljaisuudesta.

----------


## Nrg

> Kyse ei välttämättä ole kyvyttömyydestä olla hiljaisuudessa vaan siitä, että ympäristön melu koetaan häiritsevänä ja se yritetään peittää itselle miellyttävämmällä musiikilla.


Itse teen joskus juurikin näin. Yleensä tavallinen puhe ei tietysti haittaa, mutta toisaalta välillä haluaa olla "omassa rauhassa" ja ajatuksissa. Tietysti suoranaisesti ärsyttävät keskustelutkin voi kätevästi sensuroida kuulokkeiden avulla.

Näin viestin muokkausta jatkaakseni toteaisin, että kovakaan dieselin mörinä tai vaikkapa Pohjolan Liikenteen uusien autojen pakokaasujarru eivät häiritse juuri lainkaan verrattuna ärsyttävän kuuluviin keskusteluihin, joita käyvät ihmiset ikään katsomatta. Keskusteluihin kiinnittää ajatuksensa paljon helpommin. Esimerkiksi aamuista nukkumistani ei ole koskaan moottorin ääni häirinnyt.

----------


## ultrix

> M200-junissa matkustan mieluummin kuin M100-junissa, koska M200:ssa ei ole sitä satasten typerää vinkua  jota ääntä ei toimitussopimuksen mukaan pitänyt olla.


Minulle M100-junien taajuusmuuttajan ulina on lähinnä musiikkia. Kolmivaiheisuus, ikään kuin automaattivaihteiden vaihto tekee lähtökiihdytyksistä ja saapumisjarrutuksista aivan upeata kuunneltavaa, ja ulinaa on muutamassa biisissä käytetty jopa tausta-ambienttina (esim. Pekka Ruuskan "Kaukana Kotoa" kohdassa 1:15-1:20). HKL:n kannattaisi minusta suorastaan rekisteröidä M100-ulina äänibrändiksi.




> En ole viihtynyt koskaan ravintoloissa, kun niissä lemusi tupakka ja korvissa soi meteli. Onneksi säädökset ovat parantuneet ja ympäristön tarkoituksellinen pilaaminen on etupäässä kielletty. Ikävä tietysti niille, jotka pitivät pilatusta ympäristöstä. Heitäkin on kai edelleen, vaikka joutuvat ulkona imemään savunsa.


Jotkut kuulemma valittavat nykyään sitä, että baarissa haisee hiki ja paska, joka ennen peittyi tupakansavun alle. Olen itse harkinnut ottavani baariin joskus mukaan suitsuketta tunnelmanluojaksi  sitähän ei millään lailla ole kielletty polttamasta.

----------


## vristo

> HKL:n kannattaisi minusta suorastaan rekisteröidä M100-ulina äänibrändiksi.


Ehdottomasti  :Wink: ! 
HKL 1, SWS-trollikassa oli hyvin samankaltainen ääni.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minulle M100-junien taajuusmuuttajan ulina on lähinnä musiikkia. Kolmivaiheisuus, ikään kuin automaattivaihteiden vaihto tekee lähtökiihdytyksistä ja saapumisjarrutuksista aivan upeata kuunneltavaa, ja ulinaa on muutamassa biisissä käytetty jopa tausta-ambienttina (esim. Pekka Ruuskan "Kaukana Kotoa" kohdassa 1:15-1:20). HKL:n kannattaisi minusta suorastaan rekisteröidä M100-ulina äänibrändiksi.


Totta mooses. Metron ääni kannattaisi lisätä myös johonkin "kansallisten äänimaisemien arkistoon". 

Mutta osaatko sanoa mikä sen ulinan oikein aiheuttaa? Tuleeko se siis moottorin ankkurin värähtelyistä, ja vaihtuuko ulinan taajuus portaittain jännitteen kasvaessa vai miksi? 

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

Jos metrojunien äänistä puhutaan, ja niistä aiotaan häiriintyä, niin M200:n seisontajarrun kirkuna loppujarrutuksessa on pahin.

Tajuusmuuttajakäytön äänenkorkeuden muutos tulee nimenomaan moottorille annettavan vaihtovirran taajuuden muutoksista. Matalampi taajuus pyörittää moottoria hitaammin ja korkeampi taajuus nopeammin.

----------


## ess

> Ehdottomasti ! 
> HKL 1, SWS-trollikassa oli hyvin samankaltainen ääni.


Tuosta tulikin mieleen että jos johdinautot joskus vielä palaavat Helsingin katukuvaan niin koejohdinauto HKL 1 olisi syytä kunnostaa museoajeluita varten.

----------


## vristo

> Jos metrojunien äänistä puhutaan, ja niistä aiotaan häiriintyä, niin M200:n seisontajarrun kirkuna loppujarrutuksessa on pahin.


Minusta se ääni on myos varsin cool, eikä millään tavalla häiritsevä.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Tämä ketju on kyllä aika uskomaton anniltaan... Mutta kirjaanpa minäkin jotakin äänimaailmoihin liittyen: SWS-trollikan ääntä en valitettavasti enää muista, mutta ilhaduttavaa lukea, että sen äänimaailma on hyvin lähellä M100-sarjan junia. Ja mitä tulee museoajoihin, niin onko koskaan edes ehdotettu vakavissaan museotrollilinjan perustamista? Ratikkaahan on useaan otteeseen ehdotettu, mutta aina on hallinnon tasolta tekosyitä esitetty rakentamisen tai linjan perustamisen esteeksi esitetty. 

Tallinnan Skodat pitävät liikkeelle lähtiessään hassua ääntä, ikäänkuin koneisto kävisi n.20 sekuntia täyteen vauhtiin ja sitten vasta "ottaisi kiinni" ja sitten alkaakin tavallisempi kiihdytyksen ääni, joka Skodissa on tasainen vanhanaikainen sähkömoottorin nouseva surina kierrosten lisääntyessä. Jarrutettaessa ääni on selvästi käheämpi. Solarikset taas ovat liki mykkiä, niitten surina niin lähtiessä kuin jarrutettaessa on liki samantapainen, mutta äänenvoimakkuus selvästi pienempi kuin Skodissa. Budapestin Ganz-Ikarukset pitävät kiihdytettäessä myös hassua ääntä, melkein kellopelin kilkatusta muistuttava sarja ääniä ennen melko voimakasta sähkömoottorin murinaa, jonka kyllä tottunut korva erottaa Skodasta heti alkuunsa. ZIU-trolleilla olen matkustanut niin Ateenassa(20v vanhoja kulkimia silloin), Belgradissa kuin Budapestissakin. Äänimaailma on likipitäen sama kaikissa kaupungeissa, paikallaan seistessä moottorin tuuletin humisee ja liikkeellelähtö on  hieman nykäisevä ja moottorin ääni hyvinkin rouhea, hallintalaitteet pitävät kovaa kolinaa. Ateenan uudehkot Kiepen konein varustetut trollikat taas muistuttavat ääniltään Solariksia, tuulettimet tms. eivät humise ja kone pitää lähinnä hiljaista sirinää tai surinaa, niin hiljaista ettei polttomoottori siihen ikinä pysty.

----------


## Junantuoma

..... jokin edes korttelin kiertävä museotrollikkakierros....

----------


## vristo

Selvitys johdinautoliikenteen palauttamisesta on valmistumassa tuota pikaa ja siitä johtuen testataan tänään HKL:n johdinauto numero 1:lla muutamien bussilinjojen soveltumista ns. duo-trollikka-ajoon. Kuulemani mukaan ainakin linja h14, h18, h57, h58 sekä h59 ajetaan läpi. Linja h59 on ensi syksyn versio Pajamäkeen saakka, kun se yhdistetään linjan h50 kanssa. Liikentessä ollaan diesel-sähkokäyttöisenä eli dieselgeneraattori pyörittää sähkömoottoria kun ajolankoja noilla reiteillä ei luonnollisesti ole (vielä). 

Bongailkaapa, jos näette!

----------


## ultrix

> Selvitys johdinautoliikenteen palauttamisesta on valmistumassa tuota pikaa ja siitä johtuen testataan tänään HKL:n johdinauto numero 1:lla muutamien bussilinjojen soveltumista ns. duo-trollikka-ajoon.


Aprillia aprillia, mutta todellisuudessa selvityksen piti valmistua eiliseen mennessä, mutta konsultti jäikin aikataulusta jälkeen.

----------


## Albert

Yle Areenassa vielä 6 päivää.
FST5 Bussen (trolleybuss)
http://areena-beta.yle.fi/video/40992

----------


## Compact

> FST5 Bussen (trolleybuss)


Filmiin on tallentunut kiehtovia tosiasioita tuon ajan ZIUista:

HKL:n teknillinen johtaja Juhani Valanto kiemurtelee vastauksessaan, jotta se olisi poliittisesti korrekti. Hänen sanomansa voidaan rivien välistä "suomentaa", että mitään kehuttavaa ei ZIUista hakemallakaan löydy. Samoin Töölön johdinautoprikaatin kuljettajat moittivat moittimasta päästyään varsin suorasanaisesti neuvostobusseja niiden lukuisista heikkouksista. Ainoat myönteiset kommentit antaa "matkustajien nimissä" Oy Koneisto Ab:n neuvostoliittolainen Suomen paikallisjohtaja venäjäksi. Ketään oikeaa matkustajaa ei haastatella - varmuuden vuoksi, sillä Yleisradion toimittajakin aivan selvästi haluaa turvata työnsä Raatikaisen-Radiossa.

- -

Täällä kun on myös Helsingin johdinautojen tuntijoita, niin kysymys heille. Vanhemmassa filmipätkässä peruutettiin akuilla Töölön hallista ulos (ohjaamosta ajaen tietysti ja haasteelliseen Eino Leinon kadun kaarteeseen), niin milloin Topeliuksenkadulta Humalistonkadulle rakennettiin myös johdinautolangat ja hallia ruvettiin liikennöimään läpiajettavana tyyppinä?

----------


## kemkim

> Yle Areenassa vielä 6 päivää.
> FST5 Bussen (trolleybuss)
> http://areena-beta.yle.fi/video/40992


Kuinka monta näitä jaksoja on yhteensä? Onko niitä saatavilla jossain kokonaisuudessaan?

----------


## LateZ

Olisi kiinnostava tietää, mikä niistä ZIU-johdinautoista teki niin kovin huonoja, että ne haukuttiin Helsingissä aivan lyttyyn. Kotimaisista lähteistä saa sen kuvan, että ne olivat aivan onnettomia keksintöjä. Niitten kestotesti itänaapurissa jatkuu sen sijaan edelleen. 

En siis epäile niitten huonoutta, mutta kuitenkin tuntuu siltä, ettei automalli nyt voi aivan surkea olla. Kuitenkin kovassa käytössä niitä on ollut ympäri maailman. Eikös Ateenassakin ollut melkoinen sarja vastaavanlaisia autoja? Vai olivatko Helsingissä kokeillut jotain erikoista, erikoisen huonoa mallia vai muuten vaan maanantaikappaleita?

----------


## vristo

> Olisi kiinnostava tietää, mikä niistä ZIU-johdinautoista teki niin kovin huonoja, että ne haukuttiin Helsingissä aivan lyttyyn.


Oman muistikuvani mukaan ne ainakin rämisivat pahemmin kuin mikään nyky-Ikarus tai muu tunnettu rämisijäbussi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisi kiinnostava tietää, mikä niistä ZIU-johdinautoista teki niin kovin huonoja, että ne haukuttiin Helsingissä aivan lyttyyn. Kotimaisista lähteistä saa sen kuvan, että ne olivat aivan onnettomia keksintöjä. Niitten kestotesti itänaapurissa jatkuu sen sijaan edelleen. 
> 
> En siis epäile niitten huonoutta, mutta kuitenkin tuntuu siltä, ettei automalli nyt voi aivan surkea olla. Kuitenkin kovassa käytössä niitä on ollut ympäri maailman. Eikös Ateenassakin ollut melkoinen sarja vastaavanlaisia autoja? Vai olivatko Helsingissä kokeillut jotain erikoista, erikoisen huonoa mallia vai muuten vaan maanantaikappaleita?


LateZ:n kaikki kysymykset ovat nähdäkseni aiheellisia. Osa autojen vioista oli kyllä ihan oikeitakin, autojen laatu ei vastannut länsimaista tasoa millään lailla. Jotta niillä ylipäänsä oli mahdollista liikennöidä yhtään, tehtiin niihin joitakin muutoksia kotimaisella koritehtaalla (käsittääkseni Wiimalla). Kuten vristo totesi, autot olivat johdinautoiksi huomattavan meluisia, sisälle kuului koriräminöitä sekä kauas ulos asti ulottuva napavälitysten ulvonta. Kuljettajan työergonomia oli sekin aika onneton, lähes vaakasuorassa asennossa olevaa ohjauspyörää oli hyvin hankala käsitellä. Ajojohtimet lipsahtivat irti langoista käsittääkseni paljon helpommin kuin vanhoissa Valmeteissa. Myös puhtaat linjallehajoamiset olivat tietääkseni aivan yleisiä. Mahtoiko kyseinen Ziun versio (Ziu-9) olla siinä vaiheessa eli vuonna 1973, sen verran tuore, että voidaan puhua myös lastentaudeista, vaikkakin muut syyt olivat ehkä vielä ensisijaisempia?

Osa haukuista oli varmasti puhtaasti poliittista propagandaa, joka näkyy joidenkin kirjoittajien osalta jatkuvan vielä 36 vuotta tapahtuneiden jälkeenkin. Myös neuvostovalmisteisia Sr1-sähkövetureita kritisoitiin voimakkaasti 1970-luvulla ja niille annettiin haukkumanimi "Siperian Susi". Susi-sanan oli tarkoitus kuvata teknisesti vakavasti epäonnistunutta tuotetta. Sr1 on kuitenkin taustoiltaan ja toiminnaltaan niin erilainen tuote, ettei sitä voi sen enempää verrata Ziuhun kuin kokoonpanomaan nimen osalta. Siinä missä Sudet ovat toimineet täällä yli 30 vuotta, Ziu-trollikoilla on ajettu pitkään muuallakin kuin ex NL:ssa. LateZ mainitsikin Ateenan, missä Ziuilla ajettiin noin neljännesvuosisata liki 100:n ajoneuvon voimin (koko sarja alkujaan 3001 - 3132). Sieltäkään ZIUt eivät menneet kaikki romuttamolle vaan muualle linjaliikenteeseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisi kiinnostava tietää, mikä niistä ZIU-johdinautoista teki niin kovin huonoja, että ne haukuttiin Helsingissä aivan lyttyyn.


Asia selittynee yksinekrtaisesti sillä, että Ziut olivat auttamattoman vanhanaikaisia ja laadullisesti kehnoja verrattuna Helsingissä tuttuun bussien tasoon samana aikana. Olivathan Valmetin trollitkin vanhanaikaisia, mutta se oli hyväksyttävää, koska ne myös olivat vanhoja. Ei ole kovin järkevää hankkia uutta johdinautokalustoa ilman minkäänlaista teknistä ja laadullista edistystä 20 vuotta vanhempaan kalustoon nähden. Etenkin, jos lisäksi tulee ongelmia, joita vanhassa kalustossa ei ollut.

Tämä selitys ei ole ristiriidassa sen kanssa, että Ziut ovat kelvanneet jossain muualla. Ziut vastasivat sitä tasoa, mitä niiden markkina-alueella vaadittiin  kun ei ollut parmmasta tietoa. Täällä oli. Osaltaan parempia olivat iäkkäät Valmetin trollit, normaali dieselbussi oli parempi suunnilleen kaikilta ominaisuusiltaan.

Muistan itsekin kommentit Ziun ohjauspyörästä. Väärän asennon lisäksi ongelma oli, ettei Ziussa ollut ohjaustehostinta. Tuskinpa tuolloin edes Suomessa toimitettiin enää bussia, jossa oli tehostamaton ohjaus. Silti sekin kelpasi siellä, minne Ziuta pääasiassa toimitettiin.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Osa haukuista oli varmasti puhtaasti poliittista propagandaa, joka näkyy joidenkin kirjoittajien osalta jatkuvan vielä 36 vuotta tapahtuneiden jälkeenkin.


Tuskin mikään 70-luvulla kerrottu moite voi olla "poliittista propagandaa", koska moitteet olivat totisinta totta. Neuvostolaitteiden estoton kehuminen olisi ollut "poliittista propagandaa" ja sitähän nyt vielä 36 vuoden jälkeenkin ihailijoiden taholta saadaan kuulla. Jos 70-luvulla suomalaiset johdinautotyöläisetkin moittivat neuvostotuotetta, kysymys on todella vakavasta heikkoudesta. Jos sen seikan tuo tänään esille, en sanoisi sitä "propangandaksi" vaan historian tuntemiseksi.

Sähköveturien vertailu ei sovi tähän yhteyteen. Ne olivat tullessaan myös monilta osin kehnoja, mutta kun ne oli jo tilattu (johdinautoja ei oltu), niiden kanssa piti elää ja niihin onkin tehty uskomattoman paljon kehitystyötä ja parannuksia sekä saneerattu moneen kertaan. Nykyinen Sr1 on aika kaukana siitä Siperian Sudesta, jollaisena ensimmäiset tänne tulivat.

Iloista pääsiäistä!

----------


## Albert

Käsittääkseni Sr1 oli jo alun perin aika kansainvälinen tuote. Nykyinen Sr1 lienee aivan eri veturi kuin 3001 valmistuessaan.
Tuli aikanaan matkustettua paljonkin ZIUlla. Näkökulma on tietysti tekniikkaa ymmärtämättömän matkustajan. 
Sitä todella toivoi jatkoa johdinautoliikenteelle.
Mutta voi mikä pettymys. Tuon tasoisia vankkureita ei Suomessa ole koskaan valmistettu. Kyllä Valmetti hakkasi ZIUn menne tullen matkaajan kannalta. No ainoa tosiaan: isot ikkunat, valoisa. 
Olisi ollut kovin onnetonta hankkia sellaisia tänne. Ja eikö se ollut viisivuotiskausi, jonka neuvostotuotteen tarvitsi kestää?
Minulla ei ollut/ole mitään poliittista syytä moittia ZIU-johdinautoa!
A.Alku tuossa hyvin kiteyttää auton ongelmia! Vaan "aikalaisena" halusin omankin mielipiteen esittää.
Nykyään on monenlaista nykyaikaista johdinautoa tarjolla vallan "hyllytavarana".

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuskin mikään 70-luvulla kerrottu moite voi olla "poliittista propagandaa", koska moitteet olivat totisinta totta. Neuvostolaitteiden estoton kehuminen olisi ollut "poliittista propagandaa" ja sitähän nyt vielä 36 vuoden jälkeenkin ihailijoiden taholta saadaan kuulla. Jos 70-luvulla suomalaiset johdinautotyöläisetkin moittivat neuvostotuotetta, kysymys on todella vakavasta heikkoudesta. Jos sen seikan tuo tänään esille, en sanoisi sitä "propangandaksi" vaan historian tuntemiseksi.


Riippuu nyt ihan siitä, missä tarkoituksessa näitä asioita tuodaan esille. Kuka tahansa pystyy vaivattomasti erottamaan tosiasioiden kertomisen siltä kannalta, halutaanko asia esitellä informoivassa hengessä vaiko sitten tarkoitushakuisena joko mustamaalaamisena tai täysin päinvastaisena ylipalvovana toitottamisena. Sekä tosiasioita että "tosiasioita" kun voi kertoa niin monenlaisin motiivein.


> Sähköveturien vertailu ei sovi tähän yhteyteen.


Tämän sanoinkin jo itse.  :Smile:  Kysymyshän on siitä, että molempien kokoonpanomaa oli sama, ja sekä vetureita että johdinautoja moitittiin (toki suurimmaksi osaksi ihan aiheellisestikin) toisaalta niiden alkuperän takia, mutta toisaalta senkin takia, että koko hankintamenettely oli yksi osa ulkopolitiikan tekoa. Periaatteessa joku olisi voinut ylistää "Neuvosto-kamaa" vastaavalla tavoin puhtaasti poliittisin motiivein, jos olisi nähnyt sellaiselle aihetta.



> Ne olivat tullessaan myös monilta osin kehnoja, mutta kun ne oli jo tilattu (johdinautoja ei oltu), niiden kanssa piti elää ja niihin onkin tehty uskomattoman paljon kehitystyötä ja parannuksia sekä saneerattu moneen kertaan. Nykyinen Sr1 on aika kaukana siitä Siperian Sudesta, jollaisena ensimmäiset tänne tulivat.


Nyt kirjoitat ihan kuin Sr1:iä olisi olemassa vain ensimmäisen tilauserän verran.  :Smile: 
Ensimmäiseen tilauserään kuului vain 27 ensimmäistä Sutta. Niitä tilattiin useaan otteeseen lisää, vaikka ensimmäisen erän veturien puutteet olivat tiedossa. Sr1:iä on tilattu Neuvostoliitosta vielä 1980-luvunkin puolella. Sinänsä olisi kiva tietää, tuliko rajan yli meille vielä vuonna 1985:kin yhtä puutteellisia koneita kuin vuonna 1973...  :Smile: 
On todettava, että myös länsivetureissa on ollut toivomisen varaa. Hr13/Dr13:tkaan kun eivät saaneet pelkkiä kehuja osakseen VR:n omissa historiikeissa. Varmasti sekä Dr13:ien että Sr1:ien hankinta ovat olleet aikanaan hyvin opettavaisia asioita, siinä missä Ziu-9-johdinautojen kokeileminenkin.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Käsittääkseni Sr1 oli jo alun perin aika kansainvälinen tuote. Nykyinen Sr1 lienee aivan eri veturi kuin 3001 valmistuessaan.


Olet muuten oikeassa, Sr1 oli suunniteltu nimenomaan Suomi-veturiksi. Se ei missään nimessä ollut valmistajansa standardituote. Siitäkin huolimatta vetureihin jouduttiin tekemään täällä lukuisia muutoksia, ennenkuin niillä voitiin ajaa metriäkään. Aikojen kuluessa vetureihin on tehty lukuisia saneerauksia ja muutoksia. Tosin melkoisen huomattavia muutoksia on kyllä tehty kotimaisiinkin juniin, vaikkapa Sm1-sähköjuniin.., toki aika lailla eri syistä.
Täällä kokeiltavana olleet Ziu-9-johdinautot olivat ymmärtääkseni täysin neuvostotarpeisiin suunniteltuja. Lienee itsestäänselvyys, ettei täsmälleen sellaisia missään tapauksessa tänne olisi päätetty hankkia. Syitä siihen, että sellaisia tuotteita tänne edes järjestettiin kokeiltaviksi, voi vain arvailla.

----------


## vristo

Nyt menee puhe vallan neuvosto- ja venäjävetureiksi, mutta katsokaas tätä:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=810314

Ja varsinkin tämä; ei ole minusta omena kaukaksi puusta pudonnut Sr1:sen ajoista varsinkaan tässä uudessa venäläisessä sähköveturimallissa. Toki sähkotekniikka taitaa olla ihan nykypäivää. Mutta tuo "ajaton" muotoilu kyllä hymyilyttää:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...6&postcount=13

----------


## Antero Alku

> Syitä siihen, että sellaisia tuotteita tänne edes järjestettiin kokeiltaviksi, voi vain arvailla.


Eiköhän tarkoitus ollut pehmittää poliitikkoja ymmärtämään, että johdinautoliikenne on vanhanaikaista ja pitää lakkauttaa. Mutta niin vaan kävi, että poliitikot olivat silloin virkamiehiä viisaampia ja johdinautoista päästiin eroon vain teettämällä poliitikoilla hankintapäätös, jolla he luulivat saavansa johdinautoja mutta ostettiinkin dieselbusseja.

Antero

----------


## SD202

Eikös muuten Skodallakin ollut tuolloin 1970 -luvun alkupuolella johdinautotuotantoa? Onko Skoda -johdinautojen hankkimista tuolloin edes harkittu vai eikös sitä voitu tehdä poliittisista syistä?

----------


## kemkim

> Täällä kokeiltavana olleet Ziu-9-johdinautot olivat ymmärtääkseni täysin neuvostotarpeisiin suunniteltuja. Lienee itsestäänselvyys, ettei täsmälleen sellaisia missään tapauksessa tänne olisi päätetty hankkia. Syitä siihen, että sellaisia tuotteita tänne edes järjestettiin kokeiltaviksi, voi vain arvailla.


Katsoin tuon Bussi-ohjelman. Kuulemma ei voitu tehdä niin, että ensin olisi hylätty Neuvostoliitosta tullut tuote ja sen jälkeen ostettu joku muu länsimarkkinoilta. Suomalainen johdinauto olisi voitu toki ostaa, mutta silloin ei ollut tarjolla mitään kotimaisilla johdinautotehtailla. Nykyaikainen johdinautomalli saatin kyllä kehitellyksi Valmetilla, mutta silloin oli ilmeisesti jo päätetty johdinautojen lakkauttamisesta ja oli jo myöhäistä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös muuten Skodallakin ollut tuolloin 1970 -luvun alkupuolella johdinautotuotantoa? Onko Skoda -johdinautojen hankkimista tuolloin edes harkittu vai eikös sitä voitu tehdä poliittisista syistä?


Skodia meni koko 1970- ja 1980-luvun ajan jopa SNTL:oon kuuluviin kaupunkeihin, kuten Tallinnaan. Vastaus on siis, että Skodalla oli j-a-tuotantoa 1970-luvun alussakin.

Kemkim varmaan tarkoitti nykyaikaisella kotimaisella johdinautolla SWS:ää eli Sisu / Wiima / Strömbergiä. Sen aikana johdinautojen peli oli siltä erää pelattu Suomessa. Ja näin pääsiäiskevennyksen merkeissä todettakoon, että kirjainyhdistelmä SWS elää vahvaa elämää johdinautomaailmassa vielä vuonna 2009:kin. SWS:n kotisivu. Linkki johtaa saksalaisille Stadtwerke Solingenin kotisivuille. SWS liikennöi siellä kuutta johdinautolinjaa (681 - 686), ja järjestelmään ollaan tänä talvena hankkimassa 15 uutta Hess-niveltrollikkaa. Hesseillä tullaan korvaamaan loputkin 12-metriset MAN SL 172 HO -lankavaunut. Niistä ja Solingenin järjestelmästä ylipäänsä enemmän hieman myöhemmin.

----------


## LateZ

Pikaisella nettiselailulla kävi ilmi, ettei koda 9Tr-johdinautoja myyty ns. länsimaihin Norjan Bergeniin toimitettua 20 auton sarjaa lukuunottamatta. Venäjälle tai Valko-Venäjälle niitä ei myöskään toimitettu, sen sijaan SNT-liitossa Ukrainaan niitä tehtiin paljon. Baltian maiden kaikkiin neljään trollikkakaupunkiin niitä myös on toimitettu, samoin Gruusiaan. 

Sellaisen käsityksen sain, ettei tehdas päättänänyt, mihin tuotanto myydään. Ts. kiinnostusta toimittaa noita vaikkapa Suomeen olisi voinut olla, toisaalta suomalaisilla olisi ollut tilaisuus saada käyttökokemuksia Norjasta ns. Itä-Euroopan maitten lisäksi. Taisipa vaan olla niin, ettei noita ollut yksinkertaisesti saatavilla.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Kummastuttaa, ettei Helsingin ZiUissa ollut tehostajaa. ZiU-9 -mallin toimitukset Budapestiin alkoivat 1975 ja käsittääkseni niissä on ollut alusta lähtien ohjaustehostin. Ettei vain Helsinkiin haluttu tarkoituksella mahdollisimman epämukava kärry, jotta maine tarkoituksella menisi... Mitä taukotiloissa entisiltä neuvostokansalaisilta olen kuullut, normaalia oli remontoida heti tuoreeltaan tehtaalta saapunutta autoa ennen liikenteeseen päästämistä.

Mitä tuossa ohjelmassa kuultuihin haukkuihin tulee, peilit huonossa paikassa, ikävä tuulilasi, ratti huono, huonot jarrut...mikään ei ole nykypäivään mennessä muuttunut! Ihan samoja haukkuja kuulee nykykalustostakin!  :Smile: 

Ilmeisesti entisessä Neuvostoliitossa kaupungeilla oli mahdollisuus vaikuttaa kalustohankintoihin, kuten Tallinna osti ensimmäisen ZiU-sarjan jälkeen Skodia eikä Tallinnassa ole käytetty muualla Neukkulassa tavallisia Likinon tehtaan LiAZ-bensahetkuja, vaan laadukkaampia Ikarus-tuotteita.
Itä-Euroopan kansandemokratiossa hankittiin, mitä onnistuttiin saamaan. Budapest hankki ZiU-9 -trollikoita kun ne olivat halvempia kuin omat Ikarus-valmisteet.
Jugoslavia kävi sen verran kauppaa länsimaihin, jotta saatiin ostettua peräti ainakin Leylandeja ja Volvoja!

----------


## ultrix

> Jugoslavia kävi sen verran kauppaa länsimaihin, jotta saatiin ostettua peräti ainakin Leylandeja ja Volvoja!


Jugoslaviahan oli niinsanotusti hylkiö-kansantasavalta. Se ei kuulunut viralliseen itäblokkiin (Varsovan liitto), vaan oli lähes tulkoon yhtä kylmässä sodassa sen kanssa kuin länsivallat. Jugoslavian naapurimaa Albania sen sijaan kuului itäblokkiin ja oli oma rautaesirippusaarekkeensa Kreikan ja Jugoslavian puristuksessa.

----------


## Jykke

> SWS liikennöi siellä kuutta johdinautolinjaa (681 - 686), ja järjestelmään ollaan tänä talvena hankkimassa 15 uutta Hess-niveltrollikkaa. Hesseillä tullaan korvaamaan loputkin 12-metriset MAN SL 172 HO -lankavaunut.


Hessien johdosta Burgin kääntöpöytä taitaa jäädä historiaan? Nimenomaisen kääntöpöydän takiahan ei linjalla 683 ole voitu muilla kuin MAN:neilla ajaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hessien johdosta Burgin kääntöpöytä taitaa jäädä historiaan? Nimenomaisen kääntöpöydän takiahan ei linjalla 683 ole voitu muilla kuin MAN:neilla ajaa.


Jep, kyllä näin näyttää käyvän. Todettakoon, että tiettyinä liikennöintiaikoina vain osa linjan 683 vuoroista ajaa Burg Brückeen saakka, jolloin lyhyemmän reittivariaation autot kääntyvät takaisin pohjoiseen jo Krahenhöhessä. Käsittääkseni Krahenhöhessäkin kääntyvissä vuoroissa on käytännössä MANeja, koska samaan sarjaan todennäköisesti sisältyy jossain vaiheessa vuorokautta käyntejä Burgissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Hessien johdosta Burgin kääntöpöytä taitaa jäädä historiaan? Nimenomaisen kääntöpöydän takiahan ei linjalla 683 ole voitu muilla kuin MAN:neilla ajaa.


Aika monimutkainen viritys! Eikö tuolla ole ollut mahdollisuutta kääntää bussia muilla keinoin ympäri?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aika monimutkainen viritys! Eikö tuolla ole ollut mahdollisuutta kääntää bussia muilla keinoin ympäri?


Paikka on sellainen jokilaakso, että ei sieltä juuri kääntöpaikan tilaa löydy. Toivottavasti kaluston uusinta ei johda siihen, että koko linja tänne saakka lopetetaan. Melkoinen maaseututrollikka tuo onkin!

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> SWS:n kotisivu. Linkki johtaa saksalaisille Stadtwerke Solingenin kotisivuille.


Korjaanpa sanomisiani, linkki vie toki SWS:stä kertoville saksankielisille wikipedian sivuille. SWS:n omat sivut ovat www.sobus.de .

Mikäli oikein olen ymmärtänyt, MANien poistuessa linjan 683 (alkujaan 3) eteläpään kääntö hoidetaan jatkossa ilman ajolankoja (ja kääntöpöytää), eli toisin sanoen ajetaan joko akkujen tai apudieselin voimin sopivalle kääntöpaikalle. Eiköhän joen jommaltakummalta puolelta löydy sen verran tilaa. Nykyinen kääntöpaikka on ahdas ja kääntöpöytäratkaisu on aikanaan voinut tuntua "ainoalta mahdolliselta".

----------


## kemkim

> Mikäli oikein olen ymmärtänyt, MANien poistuessa linjan 683 (alkujaan 3) eteläpään kääntö hoidetaan jatkossa ilman ajolankoja (ja kääntöpöytää), eli toisin sanoen ajetaan joko akkujen tai apudieselin voimin sopivalle kääntöpaikalle. Eiköhän joen jommaltakummalta puolelta löydy sen verran tilaa. Nykyinen kääntöpaikka on ahdas ja kääntöpöytäratkaisu on aikanaan voinut tuntua "ainoalta mahdolliselta".


Kääntöpöytä taitaa olla tämä tässä?

http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=q&sourc...02414&t=h&z=19

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kääntöpöytä taitaa olla tämä tässä?
> 
> http://maps.google.fi/maps?f=q&sourc...02414&t=h&z=19


Se on täsmälleen siinä. Ilmakuvasta eivät helposti hahmotu korkeuserot. Kuvassa kääntöpöydän alapuolella on melkoinen kalliojyrkänne, suorastaan seinämä. Asetelmaa voi aavistella kuitenkin sen perusteella, että kääntöpaikalle johtava tie jää kalliojyrkänteen luoman varjon alle tehokkaasti, vaikka varjot sinänsä eivät ole kovin voimakkaat.

----------


## 339-DF

HS kertoo tänään HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan todellisista motiiveista: hän haluaa korvata raitioliikenteen tulevia laajennuksia johdinautoilla. Että sillä lailla.

----------


## teme

> HS kertoo tänään HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan todellisista motiiveista: hän haluaa korvata raitioliikenteen tulevia laajennuksia johdinautoilla. Että sillä lailla.


No jos siitä jotain positiivista hakee, niin tulee mieleen pari paikkaa jossa tämä saattaisi olla kantakaupungissakin ihan järkevääkin: Lauttasaari, Bulevardi (ei joka tapauksessa omia kiskoja), Arkadiankatu, ja jokunen mäkinen osuus Kalliossa (Torkkelinmäki), Krunikassa (Kruunuvuori), ja ehkä Töölössä (Temppelinaukio).

Esim. Sellainen johdinautolinja kuin Lauttasaari - Jätkäsaari - Lönrötinkatu - Aleksi - Kruunuvuori voisi olla ihan hyvä täydentävä linja  ratikoille, ei toki niiden korvaaja. Eli siis sellaisille väleille joille on kysyntä on vähän pieni ratikalle, ei mahdu kuitenkaan omia kaistoja, on mäkiä, jne. johdinauto voisi olla ihan hyvä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Saisiko joku kaivettua esille selvitykset ja linkit niihin?

Asiasta lienee tänään syytä keskustella aktiivisesti HS:n keskustelupalstalla ja käydä siellä läpi johdinautojen hyviä ja huonoja puolia.

HS uutinen 22.4.2009
HS:n keskustelu

----------


## vristo

HS:n uutisen mukaan (yksi lainaus uutisesta):
"Yksi johdinauto maksaa arvioiden mukaan 350 000750 000 euroa. Liikennöinti on noin kymmenen prosenttia dieselbussia kalliimpaa, mutta puolet ratikoiden liikennöintikustannuksista."

Siinä HKL-Raitioliikenteelle mietittävää ja ei kai kukaan täällä väitä, ettei tehostamismahdollisuuksia olisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HS kertoo tänään HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan todellisista motiiveista: hän haluaa korvata raitioliikenteen tulevia laajennuksia johdinautoilla. Että sillä lailla.


Tai sitten suunnittelujohtaja on lukenut joukkoliikennefoormia :Wink: 

Mä nimittäin kuvittelin että keskustelua johdinautoista on täällä käyty enimmäkseen pilke silmäkulmassa. 

Jos nyt ihan rehellisesti sanoo niin ei minulla ole mikään erityisen kova hinku niiden perään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ertsu

> HS:n uutisen mukaan (yksi lainaus uutisesta):
> "Yksi johdinauto maksaa arvioiden mukaan 350 000750 000 euroa.


Mikä johdinautossa maksaa enemmän kuin dieselbussissa ? Tekniikka on yksinkertaisempaa, joten sen pitäisi kaiken järjen mukaan olla halvempi. 




> Liikennöinti on noin kymmenen prosenttia dieselbussia kalliimpaa, mutta puolet ratikoiden liikennöintikustannuksista."


Mikä johdinauton tai ratikan liikennöinnissä on kalliimpaa ? Onko kuljettajan palkka parempi kuin dieselbussissa ? Ainakin huoltokustannukset ovat maalaisjärjen mukaan dieselbussia pienemmät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä johdinauton tai ratikan liikennöinnissä on kalliimpaa ? Onko kuljettajan palkka parempi kuin dieselbussissa ? Ainakin huoltokustannukset ovat maalaisjärjen mukaan dieselbussia pienemmät.


Johdinauton kuljettajalle saatetaan joutua maksamaan jotain "vaarallisen työn lisää" koska hän voi joutua kiipeämään katolle kiinnittämään uudestaan johdoista irronneen virroittimen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Minusta ajatus, että johdinauto on hyvä raitiovaunun korvaaja on potentiaalisesti joukkoliikenteen kannalta vahingollinen, jos sen varjolla jätetään raitiovaunuinvestointeja tekemättä. 

Johdinautossa on hyvin vähän toiminnallisia etuja maakaasubussiin verrattuna. Raitiovaunulla taas on kapasiteetti- sekä raidekerroinetu. Resurssit kannattaisi käyttää raitioliikenteen kehittämiseen ja unohtaa johdinautot.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta ajatus, että johdinauto on hyvä raitiovaunun korvaaja on potentiaalisesti joukkoliikenteen kannalta vahingollinen, jos sen varjolla jätetään raitiovaunuinvestointeja tekemättä. 
> 
> Johdinautossa on hyvin vähän toiminnallisia etuja maakaasubussiin verrattuna. Raitiovaunulla taas on kapasiteetti- sekä raidekerroinetu. Resurssit kannattaisi käyttää raitioliikenteen kehittämiseen ja unohtaa johdinautot.


Täysin samaa mieltä.

Kuten olen aiemminkin sanonut, johdinautoilla saadaan bussien haitat (hyppii ja pomppii keskustan kaduilla, on yhtä pienikokoinen) ja ratikan haitat (sidottu omaan väyläänsä vaikka pystyisikin kulkemaan tilapäisesti akkuvoimalla, yksikön liikuttaminen bussia kalliimpaa) yhdessä paketissa. Eli mitä tuollaisilla tekee?

Hauska tuo HS:n HKL:lta saama havainnekuva. Siinä vihreä-keltainen bussi (näkyykö siinä edes virroitinta?) on sijoitettu ratikkakaistalle Hakaniemessä. Luuleekohan HKL oikeasti, että maalauksella saadaan aikaan raideliikennekerrointa?

Olisi myös mielenkiintoista kuulla ratikkamyönteisen KSV:n kanta tähän trollipelleilyyn. Luulenpa, ettei KSV tuota purematta niele ja ilman KSV:n hyväksyntää noita trolleja ei kyllä tule. Ensi vuonna, kun nykyinen HKL lakkaa olemasta, KSV:llä on vielä nykyistäkin enemmän valtaa infrahankkeissa. Toivon, että trollitouhu loppuu siihen.

HKL:n mukaan muuten Eurooppaan avataan suurin piirtein jatkuvalla syötöllä uusia johdinautolinjoja. Totuus on kuitenkin toinen: lakkautuslista (90- ja 2000-luvuilla) on huomattavasti pidempi kuin uusien järjestelmien lista.

Ja entä pohjoismaat? Landskrona on avannut uuden parin auton "järjestelmän", joka kokoluokkansa puolesta tuskin sopii meille referenssiksi. Bergenissä kahdesta linjasta on vielä jäljellä toinen. Köpiksessä liikenne aloitettiin 1993, mutta lopetettiin jatkuvien ongelmien jälkeen vähin äänin 1998. Ei nuo trollit ihan viimeistä huutoa kyllä tunnu olevan.

HKL ui vastavirtaan. Miksi näin? Olenko vainoharhainen, jos väitän, että trollien tarkoitus on taas kerran viivästyttää ja estää ratikkahankkeita toteutumasta?  :Sad:

----------


## late-

> Saisiko joku kaivettua esille selvitykset ja linkit niihin?


Johdinautoliikenteen toteutettavuusselvitys. Löytyy myös HKL:n sivuilta: HKL-tietoa -> Julkaisut -> Selvitykset ja muistiot.

----------


## late-

> "Liikennöinti on noin kymmenen prosenttia dieselbussia kalliimpaa, mutta puolet ratikoiden liikennöintikustannuksista."
> 
> Siinä HKL-Raitioliikenteelle mietittävää ja ei kai kukaan täällä väitä, ettei tehostamismahdollisuuksia olisi.


Selvityksessä ei oikeasti sanota noin, vaan puhutaan "liikenteen järjestämisen kustannuksista", jotka sisältävät sekä liikennöinnin että infran. Niihin taas on laskettu trollikoilla ajolangat, ratikoilla kaikki infratyöt ja dieselbusseille ei mitään. Jokainen voinee tahollaan miettiä onko tämä järkevä laskentatapa. 

Liikennöintikustannuksiltaankin ratikka on selvityksen mukaan nykyisin muita liikennemuotoja kalliimpi, mutta ero ei ole noin suuri. Keskiarvoluku on muutenkin vähän hankala, kun esimerkkeinä on eri tyyppisiä linjoja.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Täysin samaa mieltä.
> 
> Kuten olen aiemminkin sanonut, johdinautoilla saadaan bussien haitat (hyppii ja pomppii keskustan kaduilla, on yhtä pienikokoinen) ja ratikan haitat (sidottu omaan väyläänsä vaikka pystyisikin kulkemaan tilapäisesti akkuvoimalla, yksikön liikuttaminen bussia kalliimpaa) yhdessä paketissa. Eli mitä tuollaisilla tekee?
> 
> Hauska tuo HS:n HKL:lta saama havainnekuva. Siinä vihreä-keltainen bussi (näkyykö siinä edes virroitinta?) on sijoitettu ratikkakaistalle Hakaniemessä. Luuleekohan HKL oikeasti, että maalauksella saadaan aikaan raideliikennekerrointa?
> 
> Olisi myös mielenkiintoista kuulla ratikkamyönteisen KSV:n kanta tähän trollipelleilyyn. Luulenpa, ettei KSV tuota purematta niele ja ilman KSV:n hyväksyntää noita trolleja ei kyllä tule. Ensi vuonna, kun nykyinen HKL lakkaa olemasta, KSV:llä on vielä nykyistäkin enemmän valtaa infrahankkeissa. Toivon, että trollitouhu loppuu siihen.
> 
> HKL:n mukaan muuten Eurooppaan avataan suurin piirtein jatkuvalla syötöllä uusia johdinautolinjoja. Totuus on kuitenkin toinen: lakkautuslista (90- ja 2000-luvuilla) on huomattavasti pidempi kuin uusien järjestelmien lista.
> ...


No voi möllis! Taasko se itkuvirsi alkoi?!?  :Smile:  Jospa ei toisteltaisi vanhoja kirjoituksia. Jos asiantuntijat trollikoita suosittelevat, on loukkaavaa mollata se pelleilyksi!

----------


## TEP70

> Ja entä pohjoismaat? Landskrona on avannut uuden parin auton "järjestelmän", joka kokoluokkansa puolesta tuskin sopii meille referenssiksi. Bergenissä kahdesta linjasta on vielä jäljellä toinen. Köpiksessä liikenne aloitettiin 1993, mutta lopetettiin jatkuvien ongelmien jälkeen vähin äänin 1998. Ei nuo trollit ihan viimeistä huutoa kyllä tunnu olevan.


No, Baltian kaikki kolme pääkaupunkia ovat tilanneet uutta kalustoa ja ne kyllä ovat varsin miellyttäviä laitteita. Landskronassa taisi olla myös Solariksia. Kaunasissa en ole viime aikoina käynyt, joten en tiedä, onko sinne hankittu uutta kalustoa.

Totta on toki se, ettei missään Baltian maassa kai ole laajennettu verkkoja sitten neuvostoajan.

----------


## petteri

> No voi möllis! Taasko se itkuvirsi alkoi?!?  Jospa ei toisteltaisi vanhoja kirjoituksia. Jos asiantuntijat trollikoita suosittelevat, on loukkaavaa mollata se pelleilyksi!


Kuka on tuo salaperäinen "asiantuntija", jonka esitykset ovat absoluuttinen totuus?

On olemassa paljon eri asiantuntijoita, joilla on usein eriäviä käsityksia.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kuka on tuo salaperäinen "asiantuntija", jonka esitykset ovat absoluuttinen totuus?
> 
> On olemassa paljon eri asiantuntijoita, joilla on usein eriäviä käsityksia.


Tutkipa itse kuka tuon selvityksen on laatinut Helsingille!
Joidenkin mielestä on absoluuttinen totuus, että ratikka on ylitse muiden. Ja nyt muunlaisten tietojen esittäminen aiheuttaa möllistystä!  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Tutkipa itse kuka tuon selvityksen on laatinut Helsingille!
> Joidenkin mielestä on absoluuttinen totuus, että ratikka on ylitse muiden. Ja nyt muunlaisten tietojen esittäminen aiheuttaa möllistystä!


Esimerkiksi tämä on ihan asiallinen kohta



> Vanhoista 20-metrisistä vaunuista suurin osa poistuu 2010-luvun alkupuolella, jolloin käyttöön tulee uusia 27,5 - 30-metrisiä vaunuja. Raitiovaunujen kokoluokka on siis kasvamassa olennaisesti bussia suuremmaksi. Pienikysyntäisillä raitiolinjoilla vaunujen kasvava koko heikentää liikenteen taloudellisuutta (tai palvelutasoa, mikäli vuoroväliä vastaavasti harvennetaan). Johdinautolle voisi Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä luontevasti löytyä oma osansa, jossa se korvaisi joitakin bussilinjoja ja pienempiä raitiolinjoja toimien samalla ympäristöystävällisesti ja taloudellisesti tehokkaasti


Esimerkiksi tämä taas ei ole:



> Taulukko 12. Jokeri 2:n infrastruktuurin vuosikustannukset.
> 
> JOKERI 2 JOHDINAUTO RAITIOVAUNU
> Reittisuunnanpituus (km) 24,7 24,7
> Ajojohdot:
> - Uusi (km) 24,7 24,7
> - Nykyinen (km) - -
> Sähkönjakeluinfrastruktuuri
> - Uusi (km) 24,7 24,7
> ...


Eli siis suomeksi, johdinautojen väylät eivät ainoastaan ole ilmaisia rakentaa, ne eivät myöskään maksa mitään ylläpitää. Jokeri 2 saadan ihan ilmaiseksi! Rakennusmiehille ilmeisesti maksaa palkat metrokummin lähisukulainen johdinkummi.




> Lehmuskoski myös kertoo Hesarissa, että ilmeisesti varikotkin ovat ilmaisia:
> "Jos osa uudesta liikenteestä hoidettaisiin johdinautoilla, vältettäisiin 25 miljoonan investointi raitiovarikon laajennukseen", Lehmuskoski sanoi.


Mikä on melko erikoinen kanta, kun selvityksessä suunnittellaan johdinautoille varikkoa ratikkavarikoille:




> Johdinautot tarvitsevat huoltoa ja säilytystä varten varikon, kuten muutkin liikennevälineet... Kunnossapitovarikko ja pienet huoltotilat ovat luonteeltaan raitiotievarikon kaltainen sähkö- ja mekaaninen varikko.... Tämän projektin yhteydessä käytiin tutkimassa tarkemmin kahden varikon soveltuvuus johdinautovarikoksi. Kohdevarikoiksi valittiin Töölön raitiovaunuvarikko ja Ruskeasuon bussivarikko, joiden li23 säksi selvitettiin karkeammalla tasolla myös Koskelan varikkoa...

----------


## Compact

> Selonteoilla saadaan aikaiseksi vain muiden toimivampien ratkaisujen siirtyminen hamaan tulevaisuuteen ja lopputulema on, ettei muuteta sitä mikä jo on. Sitä mieltähän näyttää olevan HKL.


HKL-Suunnittelun masinoima hämmentäminen laajenee kovalla vauhdilla lähiöraitiosuunnitelmien lisäksi myös kantakaupungin raitiosuunnittelun puolelle.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL-Suunnittelun masinoima hämmentäminen laajenee kovalla vauhdilla lähiöraitiosuunnitelmien lisäksi myös kantakaupungin raitiosuunnittelun puolelle.


Eipä se ollut yllätys. HKL:n kilpajuoksu aikaa vastaan taitaa kuitenkin päättyä sen tappioksi, ensi vuonna KSV on se instanssi, joka käytännössä ratkaisee, millaisella kulkupelillä mennään Laajasaloon tai Sompaan.

KSV myös ymmärtää raideliikenteen statuksen osana asuinalueen arvoa.

----------


## ultrix

> Hauska tuo HS:n HKL:lta saama havainnekuva. Siinä vihreä-keltainen bussi (näkyykö siinä edes virroitinta?) on sijoitettu ratikkakaistalle Hakaniemessä. Luuleekohan HKL oikeasti, että maalauksella saadaan aikaan raideliikennekerrointa?


Sinänsä rollikan suosiota voi lisätä se, että se näyttää ratikalta. Tosin kyyti saattaa helposti koitua pettymykseksi kumipyörän tärinästä ja huojunnasta.

Jos rollikat ovat tämän näköisiä niin antaa tulla vaan! Mutta ei ratikan korvaajaksi, kiitos. Rollikalla on oma karsinansa, eli linjat, jotka ajettaisiin enintään 10 minuutin vuorovälillä rollikkainvestoinnin kuoletusaikana. Jos suurimmalla osalla suunnitellusta rollikkalinjasta on jo kiskot, kannattaa kiskot viedä perille asti. Näin nyrkkisääntönä. Nelosta ei voi ikinä korvata rollikalla.

----------


## GT8N

Näinhän tässä kävi!  :Icon Frown: 

Koko johdinautoselvitys olikin tilattu vain sanomaan HKL:n haluaman näkemyksen, että raitioliikenteen orastava kehityksen alku unohdettaisiin ja kaikki tulevat hankkeet vain johdinautoille. Johdinauto on oma järjestelmänsä, mutta se ei saa korvata niin raitioliikennettä kuin sen kehittämistäkään. 

Onneksi nykymuotoinen itseään täynnä oleva ja sisältä mädäntynyt HKL loppuu vuodenvaihteessa! Hyvä ratkaisu, ennenkuin tulee lisää vahinkoa.

Ja mitä tulee vihreä-keltaiseen johdinauton havainnekuvaan, tuonnäköisen rotiskon voisi ajaa vaikka satama-altaaseen. Näkisin johdinautolla meilummin oikealta linja-autolta näyttävän korin, kuten vaikka Carrus K204L tyylisen korin.

----------


## petteri

Minusta vauhdissa ladattavilla sähköbusseilla  voi olla tulevaisuudessa joukkoliikenteessä käyttöä, mutta ratikan korvaajaksi niistä ei ole.

Vauhdissa ladattavien sähköbussien pitäisi vaan täyttää muutamia ehtoja:

1) Täydellä latauksella auto pystyy liikkumaan 30-40 kilometriä ilman uutta latausta 
2) Pitäisi riittää, että autoa ladataan 33-50 % käyttöajasta.

Tuolloin päästäisiin sähköbussilla esimerkiksi Rautatientorilta Hakunilaan niin, että pelkästään Hämeentiellä, Kustaa Vaasan tiellä, Hakunilantiellä ja päätepysäkillä olisi sähköt. Vaikka lämmityksen tarve Suomen talvessa voi olla tuollaiselle sähköbussille liikaa.

Tuollaisella vauhdissa ladattavalla sähköbussilla voisi ajaa varsin paljonkin linjoja kohtuullisen lyhyillä johdinpätkillä. Varsinaisilla johdinautoilla en näe olevan paljonkaan hyötyjä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minusta vauhdissa ladattavilla sähköbusseilla  voi olla tulevaisuudessa joukkoliikenteessä käyttöä, mutta ratikan korvaajaksi niistä ei ole.
> 
> Vauhdissa ladattavien sähköbussien pitäisi vaan täyttää muutamia ehtoja:
> 
> 1) Täydellä latauksella auto pystyy liikkumaan 30-40 kilometriä ilman uutta latausta 
> 2) Pitäisi riittää, että autoa ladataan 33-50 % käyttöajasta.
> 
> Tuolloin päästäisiin sähköbussilla esimerkiksi Rautatientorilta Hakunilaan niin, että pelkästään Hämeentiellä, Kustaa Vaasan tiellä, Hakunilantiellä ja päätepysäkillä olisi sähköt. Vaikka lämmityksen tarve Suomen talvessa voi olla tuollaiselle sähköbussille liikaa.


Mun mielestä sähköbussien kanssa pitäisi ottaa nyt aikalisä. Periaatteessa sähköbussi on ihan hyvä juttu, mutta ajojohtimilla ei kannattaisi enää 2010-luvulla alkaa säätää. Johdinautoselvityksessä mainitaan Peking, jossa on käytössä sähköbusseja, joihin päätepysäkillä vaihdetaan uudet akut. Tekniikka kehittyy kovaa vauhtia. Mitä jos otettaisiin nyt viiden vuoden aikalisä ja katsottaisiin sitten vuonna 2015, joko tekniikka on niin pitkällä, että bussit voisivat olla sähkökäyttöisiä ja aina Rautatientorille tullessaan siihen Hakunilan autoon vaihdettaisiin uudet akut ja taas mennään...

Kaikki johdinauton edut eli sähköllä kulkee muttei mitään sen haittoja eikä epärealistisia kuvitelmia rv-liikenteen korvaamisesta.

Olettehan huomanneet, että johdinautoraportin voi ladata HKL:n sivulta? Sieltä löytyy yhtä sun toista mielenkiintoista kommentoitavaa, joihin pitää palata myöhemmin, kunhan nyt ensin ehdin riittävästi syventyä. Mutta kansikuva kertoo jo paljon: siinä on ratikan näköinen ja värinen vekotin, jollaisia Bombardier toimitti Nancyyn. Ihan kaunis, ei siinä mitään. Tämä johdinauto kulkee haluttaessa myös kiskoilla ns. pakko-ohjatusti. Nancyn ja Caenin lisäksi niitä ei sitten muualle enää toimitettukaan eikä Bomba niitä enää myy, ne kun eivät toimi ja ovat kalliita käyttää eikä niille siten ole asiakkaita. Tais jäädä tämä pikku juttu WSP:ltä huomaamatta kun kansikuva-aihetta valitsivat  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

Itselläni ei ole mitään sitä vastaan, että esimerkkienä mainitut bussilinjat (14, 15, 18, 23, 24, 53 ja 55) valjastettaisiin trollikkalinjoiksi, joita ajettaisiin nivel-mallisilla johdinautoilla. Selvityksessähän mainitaan juurikin tuo, että trollikkalinjoja Helsingissä ajettaisiin nimenomaan 18-metrisillä nivelbusseilla, joka merkitisisi kapasiteetinlisäystä monelle noista linjoista. Voisikohan samalla ajatella muutamien esimerkkilinjojen yhdistämistä pidemmiksi heilureiksi? Vaikkapa h18+h55 ja h23+h24? Jos varikkokin sijoitettaisiin selvityksessä parhaimpana pidettyyn vaihtoehtoon eli Koskelaan, niin siitä voisi olla hyötyäkin.

Sensijaan en minäkään pidä ajatuksesta lähteä korvaamaan jo olemassa olevia tai pitkällä suunnitteluasteella olevia raitiolinjoja (Jätkä, Sompa ja Laajasalo) johdinautoilla. Täydennyksenä liikenneverkkoon ne voisivat sopia ja yhdessä raitioliikenteen laajennusten kanssa syrjäyttää fossiilisia polttoaineita käyttäviä busseja. Sitä ajatusta minä kannatan ja ymmärrän myös, ettei aivan kaikkialle saa raitiovaunuja, niin hienoja kuin ovatkin. 

Mutta ajatusmalli, että tämäkin selvitys sekä sen tilaaminen olisivat jotenkin suunniteltu vastaisku Helsingin raitioliikennettä ja sen laajennuksia vastaan on minusta vastenmielinen.

Itse bussien ulkonäkoon tai muuhun sellaiseen en ota kantaa muutenkuin, että kaikenlaiset "uudet innovatiiviset" ratkaisut on mielestäni syytä unohtaa jo toimivuuden ja kuljettajantyön kannalta ja perinteinen bussimalli on tässä suhteessa toimivin. Trollikkaa pitää näet ajaa ja ohjata, joten tuolla työmaalla ei tarvita kommervenkkeja. Myös kaikenlaiset pyörät kokonaan peittavät suojat ('fenderskirtit") on syytä unohtaa. Väritys voisi hyvinkin olla Raitioliikenteen viher-keltainen ja sillä se erottuisi edukseen normaalista bussiliikenteesta, mutta muuten ei tarvitse ruveta imitoimaan ratikkaa. 

Itse lähden mielelläni Helsingin uusien trollikoiden ja niiden linjojen kuljettajaksi, jos sellaisia joskus tulee.

----------


## Compact

> Itse lähden mielelläni Helsingin uusien trollikoiden ja niiden linjojen kuljettajaksi, jos sellaisia joskus tulee.


Kerropa kuka niitä liikennöi? Onko Tammelundin Liikenteellä harkinnassa 100 auton johdinautotallit jonnekin, vai Westendin Liikenteellä? Kansainväliset isot firmat eivät tuollaiseen pelleilyyn ryhdy, eikä HKL:llä ole tunnetusti enää bussiliikennettä. Isot kansainväliset firmat eivät hanki nykyisessä lyhyessä kilpailutustilanteessa mitään johdinautoja Helsinkiin. Autoilla ei ole mitään jälleenmyyntiarvoa, ellei sitten osteta viiden vuoden halpaziuita, jos ne edes täyttäisivät lähtövaatimukset. Onko Helsingin kaupungin sisälle tulossa johdinautokalustoyhtiö? Hoh-hoh, ei ainakaan YTV:lle.

Koko juttu on siis suurta huiputusta - aikalisä kaikelle ratikkaliikenteen kehittämiselle, ja sitten sen hautaamiselle.

Kiitos siitä kaikille johdinautohårrastajille!

----------


## vristo

Selvityksessä sanottiin, että taloudellisessa mielessä tarkoituksenmukaisen johdinautojärjestelmän pitäisi olla riittävän laaja. Johdinautojen liikenneverkkona Helsingissä voisivat olla juuri nuo em. mainitut linjat (14, 15, 18, 23, 24, 53 ja 55) sekä monet Mäkelänkadun kollissuunnan bussilinjat, joita voitaisiin luontevasti operoida Koskelan varikolta. Lisäksi minulle tulee mieleeni Koskelan varikon ohi ajava bussilinja h57, joka voisi olla niveltrollikoilla liikennöitynä "0-Jokeri"-tyylinen laadukas bussilinja.

----------


## vristo

> Kerropa kuka niitä liikennöi?


Selvityksessä taidettiin mainita, että luonnollisin operoija trollikkaliikenteelle Helsingissä olisi HKL-Raitioliikenne, joka säilyy myös tulevaisuudessa siitä huolimatta, etta liikenteentilaajaorganisaatio uudistuu.




> Koko juttu on siis suurta huiputusta - aikalisä kaikelle ratikkaliikenteen kehittämiselle, ja sitten sen hautaamiselle.
> 
> Kiitos siitä kaikille johdinautohårrastajille!


Juuri tällainen ajatusmalli saa karvani pystyyn.

----------


## ess

> Selvityksessä taidettiin mainita, että luonnollisin operoija trollikkaliikenteelle Helsingissä olisi HKL-Raitioliikenne, joka säilyy myös tulevaisuudessa siitä huolimatta, etta liikenteentilaajaorganisaatio uudistuu.


Mitenköhän monikansalliset bussiyhtiöt tai EU suhtautuisivat tähän? Ainakin Veolialla olisi ilmeisesti halukkuutta ajaa myös raitioliikennettä Helsingissä ja nyt tämä tarkoittaisi sitä että monet tuottoisat bussilinjatkin katoaisivat vapaan kilpailun piiristä. Joku voisi nähdä asian jopa niin että tämä on vain ensiaskel bussiliikenteen kilpailluttamisen lopettamiselle.

Eikö olisi parempi vain asettaa yhtenäinen tilaajaväritys johdinautoihin (ei kelta-vihreä) ja järjestää linjoista tarjouskilpailut aivan kuten muullekin bussiliikenteelle? Mikäli kiinnostusta ei ole, voitaisiin perustaa vaikka HKL-JAL operoimaan johdinautolinjoja.

----------


## Puolimatala

Jos johdinautojen väritystä mietitään niin HKL:n hopearaitaväritys kultanumeroineen voisi olla aika edustava  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Selvityksessä taidettiin mainita, että luonnollisin operoija trollikkaliikenteelle Helsingissä olisi HKL-Raitioliikenne, joka säilyy myös tulevaisuudessa siitä huolimatta, etta liikenteentilaajaorganisaatio uudistuu.





> Mitenköhän monikansalliset bussiyhtiöt tai EU suhtautuisivat tähän? Ainakin Veolialla olisi ilmeisesti halukkuutta ajaa myös raitioliikennettä Helsingissä ja nyt tämä tarkoittaisi sitä että monet tuottoisat bussilinjatkin katoaisivat vapaan kilpailun piiristä.


EU:n palvelusopimusasetus sallii oman tuotannon. Käytännössä HKL-RL voitaisiin siirtää Helsingin kaupungin omistuksesta HSL-kuntayhtymän alaiseksi liikelaitokseksi tai osakeyhtiöksi, jos HKL-RL:n ei katsota olevan HSL:n määräysvallassa oleva tuottaja. Monikansallisten bussiyhtiöiden suhtautuminen on ihan samantekevää, koska kaupunki on asukkaita, ei multinatsizaibatsuja varten.




> Eikö olisi parempi vain asettaa yhtenäinen tilaajaväritys johdinautoihin (ei kelta-vihreä) ja järjestää linjoista tarjouskilpailut aivan kuten muullekin bussiliikenteelle? Mikäli kiinnostusta ei ole, voitaisiin perustaa vaikka HKL-JAL operoimaan johdinautolinjoja.


Miksei HKL-RL voi, miksi pitää perustaa erillinen johdinautoyksikkö? Muuten ihan kannatettava ajatus, kaluston hankkiminen kannattanee kuitenkin keskittää kuitenkin seudulliseen tai HKL-RL:n kalustopankkiin.

----------


## ess

> Miksei HKL-RL voi, miksi pitää perustaa erillinen johdinautoyksikkö? Muuten ihan kannatettava ajatus, kaluston hankkiminen kannattanee kuitenkin keskittää kuitenkin seudulliseen tai HKL-RL:n kalustopankkiin.


Eihän HKL-RLY:llä ole mitään kokemusta johdinautoista. Se että linjaa 14 ajettiin joskus vuonna keppi ja kivi Töölön hallista ei merkinne paljoa. Käytännössä johdinautopuolelle kuitenkin muodostuisi oma organisaationsa. Omat kuljettajat, oma huolto jne. Sinäänsä on toki aivan sama minkä nimekkeen alla mikäkin liikennemuoto on. Voitaisiinhan raitioliikenneyksikkö ja metroliikenneyksikkökin fuusioida yhdeksi.

Minusta kuitenkin kannattaisi keksiä johdinautoille oma "brändinsä" ennemmin kuin lähteä sotkemaan sitä raitiovaunuihin.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Jo on taas kuuma menoa!  :Wink:  Varokaa etteivät vastukset ylikuumene...  En suin surminkaan halua, että johdinautot olisivat raitioliikenteen kehityksen estäjä, siinä ei ole mitään järkeä. Mutta ei ole järkeä myöskään johdinautojen ylettömässä mollaamisessa ja liki vainoharhaisessa pelonsekaisessa asenteessa. Johdinautot soveltuvat juuri raskaasti kuormitettujen bussilinjojen kulkimiksi, ei niitä voi käyttää oikeasti raitioliikenteen korvaajana. Sellaista on tehty maailmallakin, mutta huonoin tuloksin. 

Eikö kukaan muu ole huomannut tätä nurinkurista seikkaa suunnitelmissa: koko juttu tulee 50 vuotta jäljessä!!! Alkuperäiset johdinlinjastosuunnitelmat kun olivat paljon laajemmat kuin vain linja 14. Samoin 1970-luvun mainio suunnitelma Koillis-Helsingin tai metron liityntäliikenteen trollittamisesta ovat ikäänkuin nykyisen suunnitelman esi-isiä. Samoin raitioliikenteen laajenuus, jos vain Saarisen suunnitelmat olisi toteutettu... moni nykyinen riita jäisi käymättä.

Mitä tulee tähän ihmetystä herättävään kilpailutusihannointiin, niin toistan vain kysymykseni: mitä autuasta tässä ylikansallisessa kilpailutuksessa on? Ja miksi se koskee vain meitä? Onko Tallinnassa kilpailutusta? Entä Ateenassa? Onko Budapestissä? Onko Berliinissäkään?  Kolmessa ensimmäisessä ei varmasti ole ja ne ovat kaikki EU-onnelan kaupunkeja.Miksi meillä on pakko olla kilpailutusta? Jos entinen liikennelaitos malli oli tehoton, niin oma vikamme, mitäs loimme maamme täyteen tuottamattomia ja tehottomia laitoksia joissa työn laadulla ja tuloksella ei ollut ratkaisevaa taloudellista merkitystä. Mutta muuttuuko tilanne kilpailutuksen myötä OIKEASTI paremmaksi? Ainkaan siinä vaiheessa kun joku iso yritys rohmuaa kaikki muut pois ja pääsee monopoliasemaan, sehän laitostuu taas...

----------


## late-

> Selvityksessähän mainitaan juurikin tuo, että trollikkalinjoja Helsingissä ajettaisiin nimenomaan 18-metrisillä nivelbusseilla, joka merkitisisi kapasiteetinlisäystä monelle noista linjoista.


Johdinautoselvityksen edullisuulaskelmathan perustuvat juuri siihen, että niveltrollikan vuoroväli olisi harvempi kuin telidieselin eli kapasiteettia ei lisättäisi ainakaan mainittavasti.

Toisaalta tiedämme, että esimerkiksi 65A/66A muutettiin nivelliikenteestä teliliikenteeksi vuorovälejä tihentämättä. Sopivasti kalustotyyppiä aina kilpailutuksen yhteydessä vaihtamalla saadaan siis vuorovälin pidennysautomaatti  :Smile:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Selvityksessä sanottiin, että taloudellisessa mielessä tarkoituksenmukaisen johdinautojärjestelmän pitäisi olla riittävän laaja. Johdinautojen liikenneverkkona Helsingissä voisivat olla juuri nuo em. mainitut linjat (14, 15, 18, 23, 24, 53 ja 55) sekä monet Mäkelänkadun kollissuunnan bussilinjat, joita voitaisiin luontevasti operoida Koskelan varikolta. Lisäksi minulle tulee mieleeni Koskelan varikon ohi ajava bussilinja h57, joka voisi olla niveltrollikoilla liikennöitynä "0-Jokeri"-tyylinen laadukas bussilinja.


Koskelan bussivarikko sopisi oikein hyvin johdinautovarikoksi; sehän on suunniteltu alkujaankin läpiajettavaksi, sinne vain trollikat yöksi nukkumaan. h57 olisi mielestäni itsestään selvä valinta lisäykseksi tuohon mainittuun trollikkalinjaverkkoon, saadaanhan sen avulla sujuvat hallisivut h14:n ja h18:n trollikoille Munkkivuoreen.
Solariksen nettisivujen mukaan www.solarisbus.com on Solaris Trollinoon saatavissa akut, joilla voidaan jopa kymmenen kilometriä ajaa ilman johtimia. Eli johdinautolinjoiksi voidaan muuttaa myös vähäliikenteisiä reittejä, joille ei kannattane rakentaa johtimia. Tällainen rönsy voisi olla esimerkiksi linjan h62 loppupätkä Pirjon krouvilta nykyiselle päätepysäkille. Samoin akkuvirran avulla voitaisiin ajaa keskustassa risteyksissä, joissa jouduttaisiin muuten rakentamaan hankalat ajojohtoristeykset raitiovaunujen kanssa. Häiriötilanteissa (esim. ajolankavaurio tai poikkeusreittiä vaativa katutyö) akut mahdollistavat liikenteen joustavan hoidon ilman katkoksia. Mahdollisuus, jota kiskoihin sidotuilla raitiovaunuilla ei ole!  :Smile: 

Mitä suunnitteluorganisaatioiden muuttumiseen tulee, eiköhän siellä samat naamat näitä asioita suunnittele jatkossakin, vaikka nimi muuttuisikin...

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kiitos siitä kaikille johdinautohårrastajille!


Surullisen järkyttävän typerä lausahdus erään harrastusyhdistyksen kantavalta voimalta! Ennemmin hiljaa möllis sillis sillöm möllöm, kuin tuollaista...  :Sad: 

Toivottavasti jo lähivuosina SRS:n kevätajelu voidaan suorittaa SWS-trollikalla helsinkiläisten lankojen alla seuranaan joku uushankinnoista, Hess, Solaris, Skoda/Irisbus, TrolZa (ent. ZiU), LAZ..., mitä hankittaneenkaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä kuulostaa minusta erittäin mielenkiintoiselta. Odotellaan lisätietoja.


Täytyisi vaan olla jotain konkreettisempaa. Jos UITP:ssä on kuunneltu firmojen myyntimiesten puheita, niistä saa jonkin verran optimistisen kuvan.

Perimmältään asia on aika yksinkertainen. Bussilla ajetaan päivässä pari sataa kilometriä. 150 litran naftatankki hoitaa asian hienosti ja painaa täytenä varusteineen noin 150 kg. Naftatankin latausteho on yli 100 kertaa niin suuri kuin moottorin purkausteho.

Jos lataus kestää kauan, siihen on aikaa vain yöllä, kun auto seisoo monta tuntia. Ja silloin sähkövaraston pitää riittää päiväksi. Jos se ei riitä päiväksi, akkuja pitää vaihtaa. Sillä bussien seisonta- ja liikkeelläolon aika päivän aikana ei mitenkään riitä lataukseen.

Kaikki muuttuu heti, kun keksitään nykyiseen nähden ihmeakku, jonka energiatiheys painon ja tilavuuden suhteessa on samaa luokkaa kuin naftalla. Tai puolet siitä riittää, naftan energiastahan menee 2/3 hukkaan silloin, kun hukkalämmölle ei ole käyttöä. Jos tällainen ihmeakku on UITP:ssä esitelty, niin sitten asia on toinen. Ei vaan ole näkynyt eikä kuulunut vielä missään.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Akkujen lämmittäminen ei ole ainoa haaste, kun ulkona on vaikka 25 astetta pakkasta myös bussin sisätiloja pitää  lämmittää.


Eikös täysjohdinautoilla sitten hoidu molemmat ongelmat, kun sähköä tulee jatkuvalla syötöllä? Miksi yrittää tunkea akkubusseja juuri sinne, missä niistä löytyy eniten ongelmia?
Toistaalta yhden kappaleen testaaminen ei olisi haitaksikaan, ja Solaris saattaa perehtyä pakkasongelmiin, saa nähdä.

Muuten, kuka muistaa, oliko Jokeri-II-selvityksessä sanottu, että kakkosjokerille soveltuvimmat ajoneuvot olisivat yksiniveljohdinautoja, myös taloudellisesti? Ainakin sen muistan että yksinivelbussit laskettiin kustannustehokkaimmiksi ja soveltuvimmiksi arvioituihin matkustajamääriin ja jotain tekstiä oli myös johdinautoista.

Linja 16 olisi tärkeää sisältää ensimmäisiin mahdollisiin johdinautolinjoihin, sillä
a) se on mäkinen (ainakin mäkiä on kaduilla Munkkisaarenkatu, Kapteeninkatu, Korkeavuorenkatu, Yrjönkatu, Erottajankatu, Snellmaninkatu (loiva mutta pitkä), koko Merihaka sillasta tunneliin, Kulosaaren korkeuserot, Itäväylän liittymärampit)
b) se on pitkä, erillinen linja
c) se saisi luultavimmin paljon lisää matkustajia, sillä harva muistaa sen reittiä nykyään - 16 tarvitsisi näkyvyyttä, ehkä johtimet toisivat paremman kuvan reitistä elävään elämään.
d) se kulkee joka päivä, johdinautot eivät jäisi varikolle viikonlopuksi.
e) sitä ei ole kovinkaan järkevää ruveta muuttamaan raitiotielinjaksi, kun on paljon parempiakin vaihtoehtoja raitiovaunuverkoston kehittämiseen: Lauttasaari, Oulunkylä/Veräjälaakso, Ilmala, Linjat, Ruskeasuon asuinalue...
d) linja 11 voitaisiin lisätä ilman pitkiä johtimien lisäyksiä - hiljainen bussi antaisi hyvän kuvan kaupungin joukkoliikenteen tasosta turisteille.

Eteläpää olisi joko nyk. Munkkisaari tai Etäisen kantakaupungin ysin/kympin jatkeen reitti, riippuen siitä, kumpaan olisi varmemmin tulossa raitiotie. Pienen melunsa vuoksi ratikat voisivat ajaa mieluummin Munkkisaareen niin säästyttäisiin valituksilta.

En kyllä ymmärrä miksi se pitäisi katkaista Hakaniemeen, kyllä se ne kaksi alle kilometrin Itäväylä-osuutta pystyisi ajamaan 65 tai 70 km/h - matka-ajan muutos olisi mitätön. On paljon ihmisiä, jotka matkustavat Herttoniemestä tai Kulosaaresta eteläiseen kantakaupunkiin saakka - näin silmämääräisesti kun on tullut linjalla matkusteltua.

----------


## 339-DF

> Linja 16 olisi tärkeää sisältää ensimmäisiin mahdollisiin johdinautolinjoihin


Linja 16 olisi suurin piirtein huonoin mahdollinen johdinautolinja, eikä sitä ole esitettykään nyt tässä uudemmassa raportissa johdinautoksi.

- se on jatkuvasti poikkeusreiteillä ydinkeskustassa erilaisten kissanristiäisten takia eli ajettaisiin sitten dieseleillä
- sen reitti on valtavan pitkä eikä reitillä juuri olisi muuta johdinautoinfraa hyödyntävää liikennettä
- sen matkustajamäärät ovat vaatimattomat ja vuoroväli pitkä, eikä tilanne olisi kovin hyvä vaikka matkustajamäärä kasvaisikin reilusti
- linjalla ei ylipäätään ole tulevaisuutta tilanteessa, jossa Hernesaareen ja Laajasaloon kulkee raitiovaunu
- linja kärsii keskustan läpi ajavana linjana säännöllisyyshäiriöistä eikä sille pystytä järjestämään omia kaistoja oikeastaan millään osuudella ehkä Sörkan rantatietä lukuunottamatta

Niin että jos haluaa mahdollisimman huonon, kalliin ja turhan trollilinjan, niin 16 voisi tietysti olla sellainen.

----------


## Knightrider

> - se on jatkuvasti poikkeusreiteillä ydinkeskustassa erilaisten kissanristiäisten takia eli ajettaisiin sitten dieseleillä


Poikkeusreitin pituus on yleensä n. 20% reitistä, jonka pystyy ajamaan vara-akuilla.



> - sen reitti on valtavan pitkä eikä reitillä juuri olisi muuta johdinautoinfraa hyödyntävää liikennettä


Onko pitkä reitti tasaisella matkustajamäärällä miinusta? Ei, jos HELMI tms. hoitaa liikennevaloetuudet. Ei olisi muuta johdinautoinfraa hyödyntävää liikennettä? Kyllähän olisi, 68:n + 74:n osuus Liisankadun kohdalta Kalasatmamaan, ja lähes koko h11. Jos se ei riitä, niin yhtä hyvin h39 olisi vielä huonompi vaihtoehto, esimerkiksi.



> - sen matkustajamäärät ovat vaatimattomat ja vuoroväli pitkä, eikä tilanne olisi kovin hyvä vaikka matkustajamäärä kasvaisikin reilusti


Verrataas taas h39:iin:
Vuoroväli ruuhkan ulkopuolella: h16 Ma-La 20min, Su 25min. h39 Ma-Pe 17 min, La 17-23 min, Su 30 min.
39:n matkustajamäärään per bussi päästäisiin, kun tehtäisiin linjaa näkyvämmäksi. Monet ajavat autolla hyvinkin vastaavaa reittiä tällä hetkellä.
Kuuttatoista voi kehittää myös paljon näkyvämmäksi sekä sitä voidaan jatkaa vaikka h81 reitille.



> - linjalla ei ylipäätään ole tulevaisuutta tilanteessa, jossa Hernesaareen ja Laajasaloon kulkee raitiovaunu


Ei tulevaisuutta? Mites olisi ...Kauppatori-Kasarmintori-Erottaja-Ruoholahti-Lauttasaari... toimien ainoana pintayhteytenä Lauttasaareen, korvaten toki h20:n tarjoaman yhteyden.



> - linja kärsii keskustan läpi ajavana linjana säännöllisyyshäiriöistä eikä sille pystytä järjestämään omia kaistoja oikeastaan millään osuudella ehkä Sörkan rantatietä lukuunottamatta


Reitti Erottajaa etelämpänä: Ei ongelmia
Espa: Ratkaisu - Rakennetaan bussikaistat
Kauppatori: Liikennevaloetuudet
Kruunuhaka: Ei ongelmia
Kruunuhaka-Merihaka: Bussikaistat mahtuu (2 kaistaa suuntaansa tällä hetkellä)
Merihaka-Hakaniemi: Ei suurempia ruuhkia, hyvät etuudet vain tarvitaan
Hakaniemi-Sörnäinen Itäväylä: Bussikaistat mahtuu
Kulosaari: Ei ongelmia
Herttoniemi: Uusi bussikadunpätkä
Jääkö johonkin vielä mittavaa ongelmaa? Itse matkustan usein 16:lla, eikä se nykyäänkään hirveän hidas ole pituuteensa nähden - ruuhka-aikana on pieniä ongelmia, jotka hoituvat ylläolevalla listalla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

On pakko vielä lisätä johdinautoselvitykseen siitä päättömästä 1:n korvaamisesta. Jos oikeasti oletetaan, että johdin-65 yhdellä lisäpysäkillä korvaa 1:n, kannattaa sitten toteuttaa vain se. Investointi on ehkä karkeasti viisi miljoonaa, ja sillä saadaan kaikki 1:n lopettamisesta lasketut säästöt, parikymmentä miljoonaa diskontattuna 30 vuodelle. Älyttömän kannattava investointi.

Kaikki muut johdinautolinjat tuossa selvityksessä sitten vain nostavat kustannuksia ja ovat tuohon edelliseen verrattuna erittäin kannattamattomia.

Jos 1:n lakkauttamisen johdinautoille jyvittämisestä halutaan pitää kiinni, pitää sen "hyödyt" sitten oikeasti jyvittää vain sitä korvaaville linjoille. Se, että 1:n lakkauttamisella rahoitetaan läntisen kantakaupungin kannattamattomia johdinautolinjoja, on päättömyyden huippu.

----------


## Albert

Ykkösen lakkauttaminen yleensäkin olisi aivan päätöntä.
Päinvastoin siitä pitää tehdä taas oikea raitiolinja ja markkinoida sitä voimakkaasti.
Että Brahenkadun koukkaus ei hidasta matkaa Hagikseen. No se johtuu Hämeentien liikennevaloista. Mutta tuskin siihen muutosta tulee.
Laittakoot ne trollikat aivan neitseellisille alueille (ratikoita ajatellen), jos tuo liikennemuoto on pakko ottaa käyttöön.
Sandaahan taas yhden sukupolven systeemi. Kun kaluston uusimisen aika tulee, on tekniikka taas ihan jotain muuta. Ja trollikat ovat "muinaisia".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ykkösen lakkauttaminen yleensäkin olisi aivan päätöntä.
> Päinvastoin siitä pitää tehdä taas oikea raitiolinja ja markkinoida sitä voimakkaasti.


Olen samaa mieltä. Se ykkönen nyt vain on tuon johdinautoselvityksen kannattavuuden kriittinen komponentti. Tarkasteluni lähinnä osoittaa, että vaikka hyväksyttäisiin periaate, että sen lakkauttaminen voidaan laskea johdinautojen hyödyksi, se ei siltikään johda siihen tulokseen, että selvitys osoittaisi johdinautot kannattavaksi, vaan ainoastaan sen johdin-65:n.

----------


## Knightrider

> On pakko vielä lisätä johdinautoselvitykseen siitä päättömästä 1:n korvaamisesta. Jos oikeasti oletetaan, että johdin-65 yhdellä lisäpysäkillä korvaa 1:n, kannattaa sitten toteuttaa vain se. Investointi on ehkä karkeasti viisi miljoonaa, ja sillä saadaan kaikki 1:n lopettamisesta lasketut säästöt, parikymmentä miljoonaa diskontattuna 30 vuodelle. Älyttömän kannattava investointi.
> 
> Kaikki muut johdinautolinjat tuossa selvityksessä sitten vain nostavat kustannuksia ja ovat tuohon edelliseen verrattuna erittäin kannattamattomia.
> 
> Jos 1:n lakkauttamisen johdinautoille jyvittämisestä halutaan pitää kiinni, pitää sen "hyödyt" sitten oikeasti jyvittää vain sitä korvaaville linjoille. Se, että 1:n lakkauttamisella rahoitetaan läntisen kantakaupungin kannattamattomia johdinautolinjoja, on päättömyyden huippu.





> Olen samaa mieltä. Se ykkönen nyt vain on tuon johdinautoselvityksen kannattavuuden kriittinen komponentti. Tarkasteluni lähinnä osoittaa, että vaikka hyväksyttäisiin periaate, että sen lakkauttaminen voidaan laskea johdinautojen hyödyksi, se ei siltikään johda siihen tulokseen, että selvitys osoittaisi johdinautot kannattavaksi, vaan ainoastaan sen johdin-65:n.


Ei johdinautojen ole tarkoitus mitenkään pelastaa HSL:n taloutta, kaikkia hyötyjä ei voida mitata rahassa. Ne muut linjat ovat siinä siksi, että melkein-kannattaviakin linjoja kannattaa muuttaa siksi, että pienillä kustannusten nostamisilla saadaan tasokkaampaa joukkoliikennettä. Huomaa hyötyjen ja taloudellisen kannattavuuden ero.

Se taas ei liity johdinautoihin, jos vaikka seiskaykköstä tai seiskaysiä on kustannustehokkaampaa ajaa nivelbussein, mutta jos johdinautolinjana sen linjan lipputulot nousisivat 2%, ja kustannukset vaikka 5%, pitäisi muistaa myös että kaupungin imago paranee hiukan, asukkailla on mukavampi olla, lähipäästöttömyys, ym ym. Nettikeskustelujen perusteella lähes kuka tahansa olisi valmis muuttamaan dieselbussilinjan johdinautoksi - en tiedä sitten kuinka paljon olisi valmis maksamaan lipustaan lisää tms.

Asiaahan voisi kokeilla johdinautolinjalla, jos sellainen tulee, nostamalla lippujen, jotka on ostettu johdinautossa, hintaa sen verran, että linja muuttuisi ainakin yhtä kannattavaksi kuin ennen. Esim. Sisäinen lippu matkakortilla 1.89e (+5%), automaatilla&kännykällä 2.00e(+0%) ja kuljettajalta 2.90e (+16%) Johdinautoissa voisi ostaa raitiovaunulipun kohdalla olevalla painikkeella kertajohdinautolipun (vain matkakortilla, 1.10e) jolla ei olisi minkäänlaista vaihto-oikeutta. (matkakortti tunnistaa vuoron, ja lippu on voimassa kyseisessä bussissa kyseisen vuoron viimeiselle pysäkille saakka). Suunnitellut johdinautolinjat olisivat suunnilleen yhtä pitkiä linjoja ja matkustusalue olisi aika lailla tasainen. Jos johdinautolippu menisi jo monimutkaiseksi, voisi siitä ostaa raitiovaunu+johdinautolipun, kuten ratikassakin. Hintaa 1.50e johdinautosta ostettuna. Jos ostaakin sisäisen lipun tavallisessa bussissa, mutta vaihtaa johdinautoon, maksua kertyy erotus, 0.19e lisää vaihtotilanteessa. Kausilippua ei tarvitsisi näyttää kuitenkaan johdinautoissakaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei johdinautojen ole tarkoitus mitenkään pelastaa HSL:n taloutta, kaikkia hyötyjä ei voida mitata rahassa. Ne muut linjat ovat siinä siksi, että melkein-kannattaviakin linjoja kannattaa muuttaa siksi, että pienillä kustannusten nostamisilla saadaan tasokkaampaa joukkoliikennettä. Huomaa hyötyjen ja taloudellisen kannattavuuden ero.


Kun puhun hyödyistä ja kustannuksista, tarkoitan yhteiskunnallisia hyötyjä ja kustannuksia, en HSL:n liiketaloutta. Tärkein pointti on yhteiskunnallinen taloudellinen kannattavuus. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kaikki hyödyt ja haitat muutetaan yhteismitallisiksi euroiksi. Sitten voidaan pohtia, onko investointi hyödyllinen eli kannattava. Johdinautoselvityksen muiden linjojen kuin 65:n saavutetut hyödyt eivät ylitä kustannuksia. Eikä se liity mitenkään HSL:n taloudelliseen kannattavuuteen.

Näiden selvitysten idea on juurikin se, että kaikki hyödyt mitataan rahassa. Se tekee selvityksistä vertailukelpoisia, ja voidaan pohtia, mikä investointi kannattaa tehdä ja mikä ei ja missä järjestyksessä.

----------


## Albert

Odotellaan nyt niitä HSL:n omistajakuntien vastauksia.
Tiedä vaikka Kauniaisissa olisi piankin vahva trolliverkosto  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> Kun puhun hyödyistä ja kustannuksista, tarkoitan yhteiskunnallisia hyötyjä ja kustannuksia, en HSL:n liiketaloutta. Tärkein pointti on yhteiskunnallinen taloudellinen kannattavuus. Se tarkoittaa sitä, että kaikki hyödyt ja haitat muutetaan yhteismitallisiksi euroiksi. Sitten voidaan pohtia, onko investointi hyödyllinen eli kannattava. Johdinautoselvityksen muiden linjojen kuin 65:n saavutetut hyödyt eivät ylitä kustannuksia. Eikä se liity mitenkään HSL:n taloudelliseen kannattavuuteen.
> 
> Näiden selvitysten idea on juurikin se, että kaikki hyödyt mitataan rahassa. Se tekee selvityksistä vertailukelpoisia, ja voidaan pohtia, mikä investointi kannattaa tehdä ja mikä ei ja missä järjestyksessä.


Missä lukee, mikä on pakokaasuttomuuden "euro"hyödyt? Lasketaanko sellaisia, joka eivät suoranaisesti liikuta mitään rahavirtaa Helsinkiin päin? Tällöinhän ne pitää "vetää hatusta". Siksi olisi kiva kuulla esim. euroihin muutetut hyvinvointiarvot.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Missä lukee, mikä on pakokaasuttomuuden "euro"hyödyt?


Ne lukevat siinä selvityksen sivulla 88: "Ympäristökustannukset 5,3 M" (positiivinen luku tarkoittaa hyötyjä, siis kustannusten vähenemää). Eivät ne tietenkään mitään kassakonetta kilisytä, mutta on ne silti arvioitava. Muuten emme tietäisi, mitä ympäristöä edistäviä hankkeita kannattaa tehdä ja mitä ei. Kaikki hankkeet eivät ole hyötyjensä väärti. Koko selvityksestä on omistettu 8 sivua juuri sille, että yritetään arvioida niitä ympäristöhyötyjä.

Näiden hyötyjen rahamääräisestä arvioinnista on toki oma ohjeensa, joka löytynee liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöltä. Lähinnä ne tietääkseni koostuvat erilaisten päästöjen tonnikustannuksista, siis siitä kuinka kallista on päästää ilmaan vaikkapa tonni hiilidioksidia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Missä lukee, mikä on pakokaasuttomuuden "euro"hyödyt?


EU-direktiivissä 2009/33/EY puhtaiden ja energiatehokkaiden tieliikenteen moottoriajoneuvojen edistämisestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siksi olisi kiva kuulla esim. euroihin muutetut hyvinvointiarvot.


Tähän esimerkiksi matka-aikasäästöjen rahallinen arviointi tähtää. Antero voinee toki väitöskirjansa perusteella avata enemmän, mikä siinä on pielessä. Mutta se keskustelu ei sinänsä liity tähän. Johdinautoselvitys on selvitys, jonka täytyy olla verrattavissa muihin selvityksiin, jotta voidaan vertailla eri hankkeita. Raportista kuitenkin selviää, että johdinautoselvityksessä on hyötylaskelma tehty erilaisin ja tuloksia vääristelevin menetelmin, mikä pilaa vertailukelpoisuuden.

Joka tapauksessa hyvinvoinnin kasvukin on jotenkin arvotettava rahallisesti. Muuten päädytään päättämään selvityksistä sillä perusteella, että hanke edistää naapurin kissan mielenterveyttä. Rahallinen arvottaminen tarkoittaa juuri sitä, että arvotetaan, mitkä hankkeiden hyödyt ovat oleellisia ja mitkä epäoleellisia. Naapurin kissan mielenterveys ilmiselvästi ei ole kovin monen euron investoinnin väärti. Mutta kun puhutaan kymmenien-satojen miljoonien investoinneista, täytyy tarkkaan arvioida, mitä todellisia hyötyjä niillä saadaan ja olisiko jollakin toisella hankkeella saavutettavissa enemmän, vaikkakin vähän erilaisia hyötyjä. Siihen ei ole muuta välinettä kuin arvottaa ne kaikki hyödyt rahallisesti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:37 ----------




> Odotellaan nyt niitä HSL:n omistajakuntien vastauksia.


Tämähän se kertoo sen 1:n lakkauttamisen ongelman ytimen. Helsingissä selvityksen mukaan johdinautot ovat kannattavia vain, jos se 1 lakkautetaan. Mikä raitiolinja lakkautetaan Espoossa? Vai voisiko siellä lakkauttaa vaikka E-junan, että saadaan ne johdinautot sielläkin kannattavaksi? Tulemme siis vielä todennäköisesti näkemään kannanottoja, joissa ylistetään johdinautojen valtaisan korkeaa 2,3 H/K-suhdetta, mutta jonka ylistäjät eivät ymmärrä, ettei sitä voida heillä saavuttaa.

Ihan varmasti kuulemme vielä tamperelaisiakin mielipiteitä johdinautojen huikeasta kannattavuudesta ja halpuudesta. Mutta mikä on se Tampereen "ykkösen ratikka", jolla ne siellä rahoitettaisiin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tähän esimerkiksi matka-aikasäästöjen rahallinen arviointi tähtää. Antero voinee toki väitöskirjansa perusteella avata enemmän, mikä siinä on pielessä.


Työn alla olevaa väikkäriä ei voi tyhjentävästi selvittää tässä viestissä. Mutta sanotaan nyt niin, että tietenkin matka-aikojen laskeminen ja muuttaminen rahaksi jollain ajan raha-arvolla on yksi keino vertailla sitä, mitä eroa on, jos sama liikenneratkaisu samassa paikassa tehdään yhdellä tai toisella tavalla. Mutta siihen raha-arvon antamiseen ajalle liittyy varsin monta ongelmaa. Esimerkiksi se, mikä on oikea ajan raha-arvo ja sen arvon suhde muille vaikutuksille annettuun raha-arvoon. Se on asia, joka on arvokysymys, jonka päättäminen kuuluisi poliitikoille, ei konsulttiselvitystä tekevälle liikenneinsinöörille. Eli vastaus kysymykseen, onko melun ja pakokaasun poistaminen tärkeämpää kuin vaikkapa minuutin matka-aikamuutos.




> Johdinautoselvitys on selvitys, jonka täytyy olla verrattavissa muihin selvityksiin, jotta voidaan vertailla eri hankkeita. Raportista kuitenkin selviää, että johdinautoselvityksessä on hyötylaskelma tehty erilaisin ja tuloksia vääristelevin menetelmin, mikä pilaa vertailukelpoisuuden.


Aivan. Tämä on ydinongelma. Kun lasketaan kaikenlaisista hankkeista H/K-suhteita, maallikko ajattelee, että niitä suhteita voi verrata toisiinsa. Mutta kun ei voi, kun se suhde lasketaan eri tavalla eri selvityksissä.

Erinomainen esimerkki on tämä johdinautoselvitys ja Raidejokeri. Johdinautoselvityksessä esitetään, että esim. Mannerheimintiellä minuutin välein bussikaistaa kulkevien bussien sekaan laitettu johdinauto olisi 2 % nopeampi kuin muut bussit sen johdinauton edessä ja takana. Raidejokeriraportissa taas sanotaan, että omalla kaistalla kulkeva raitiovaunu on 18 % hitaampi kuin muun liikenteen seassa ajava bussi.

Johdinauton 2 % nopeusparannusta selitetään vain ja ainoastaan sillä, että bussin käyttövoimana on sähkö eikä öljy. Ratikankin käyttövoimana on sähkö, mutta vaikka ratikan edessä ja takana ei ole ainuttakaan öljykäyttöistä bussia, kumminkin ratikan väitetään olevan 18 % hitaampi.

Elmo on laskenut, että johdinautojen H/K-suhde menee miinukselle, kun perusteeton nopeusero otetaan pois. Raidejokerin H/K-suhde nousee arvosta 0,7 arvoon 1,4 kun perusteeton nopeusero otetaan pois.

Onko kumpikaan H/K-suhde sitten oikein juuri sillä perusteella, että ajan raha-arvo ei ehkä ole oikea, on yksi ongelma. Mutta ainakin ajan osalta molemmat on laskettu samalla tavalla ja siinä tilanteessa huiman kannattavalta näyttänyt johdinautosuunnitelma muuttuu huiman tappiolliseksi ja Raidejokeri selvästi kannattavaksi.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Elmo on laskenut, että johdinautojen H/K-suhde menee miinukselle, kun perusteeton nopeusero otetaan pois.


No siis moni muukin syy huomioon ottaen, siis myös ilman 1-ratikan kustannusten säästöä, ilman lipputuloja (jotka eivät ole yhteiskuntataloudellista hyötyä) ja ilman onnettomuussäästöjä (jotka johtuvat siitä, että johdinautolle oletetaan matkustajasiirtymää henkilöautoista, joka ei tämän keskustelun perusteella ole aikaisemmin käytetty tapa).

Näiden jälkeen johdinautolle jää siis vain ympäristökustannusten aleneminen, joka on pienempi kuin kustannusten kasvu.

En minäkään toki väitä, että H/K-suhde olisi millään tavalla laskettuna ainoa seikka, jonka perusteella päätös tehdään. Se vain valitettavasti tuppaa olemaan se, johon tuijotetaan ja vedotaan. Paljon merkitsevämpää olisi mielestäni katsoa johdinautoliikenteen vuosikustannuksia. Liikennöintitavan muutos on suhteellisesti paljon merkittävämpi kuin se melko vähäinen johdinten investointi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noista nopeampi / hitaampi -jutuista muutama näkökohta:

Ensinnäkään vaihtoehdon A linjoista ei lopullisessa tilanteessa yksikään tulisi menemään Mannerheimintietä (tältä osin kartta on paikkansapitämäntön). Selvityksen tekijä on minulle näin henkilökohtaisesti sanonut. Hämeentiellä ja Mäkelänkadulla johdinautot kulkisivat toki muun sangen runsaan bussiliikenteen kanssa yhteisillä kaistoilla. Jotta johdinautot voisivat edetä muita busseja hieman suuremmalla matkanopeudella, trollikoiden pitäisi jossain kohtaa päästä dieselien ohi. Ohittaminen periaatteessa voisi tapahtua pysäkeillä, etenkin jos pysäkkijärjestelyt toteutettaisiin niin, että johdinautojen ja muiden bussien pysäkit sijoitettaisiin peräkkäin toisistaan hivenen erotettuna. Kahden prosentin ero on sangen pieni. 35 minuutin sivunpituudella se on reilu puoli minuuttia. Taitaa vastata yksien liikennevalojen valokiertoa.

Bussien kiihtyvyysominaisuuksissa on eroja myös saman energialähteen sisällä. Kaluston teho/paino -suhde jo vaihtelee aika laillakin. Sähkömoottorin vääntöominaisuudet poikkeavat huomattavasti polttomoottorien vastaavista. Kahdella vetävällä akselilla varustetun johdinauton (tai hybridin) kitkapaino on parempi kuin yhdellä vetävällä akselilla varustetun vastaavan kolmiakselisen bussin. Yhdellä vetävällä akselilla varustetun bussin kitkaominaisuudet varmasti riittävät muulloin kuin liukkaissa ajo-olosuhteissa. En pidä mahdottomuutena, etteikö sähkövetoinen paremmalla kitkapainolla varustettu ajoneuvo voisi olla käytännönkin tasolla hivenen sujuvakulkuisempi.

Raide-Jokerin ja vertailtavan bussin laskettu nopeusero ei aiheutunut kulkuneuvojen laskennallisista kiihtyvyysominaisuuksista, vaan muista seikoista. Ymmärtääkseni ratikalle oli laskettu ajoaika yksinkertaisesti vain mahdollisimman varovaisen kaavan mukaisesti, kun taas bussin ajoajaksi otettiin toteutuneet, ronskeihin ajotapoihin perustuneet lukemat. Tässä ratikkavaihtoehto kyllä koki ilmeistä epätasapuolisuutta.

----------


## hmikko

> Ohittaminen periaatteessa voisi tapahtua pysäkeillä, etenkin jos pysäkkijärjestelyt toteutettaisiin niin, että johdinautojen ja muiden bussien pysäkit sijoitettaisiin peräkkäin toisistaan hivenen erotettuna. Kahden prosentin ero on sangen pieni. 35 minuutin sivunpituudella se on reilu puoli minuuttia.


Jos ratikoiden osalta valitetaan häiriöherkkyydestä, niin tuo ei kyllä kuulosta ainakaan parannukselta. Toimiiko mikään pintaliikenne Helsingissä semmoisella täsmällisyydellä, että tuollainen ohittelu pysyisi tahdissa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos ratikoiden osalta valitetaan häiriöherkkyydestä, niin tuo ei kyllä kuulosta ainakaan parannukselta. Toimiiko mikään pintaliikenne Helsingissä semmoisella täsmällisyydellä, että tuollainen ohittelu pysyisi tahdissa?


Voi olla, etten ymmärtänyt kysymystä aivan sellaisena, miksi se oli tarkoitettu, mutta kun kerran nopeammat dieselbussit ohittelevat toistuvasti hitaampia busseja, niin ilmeisesti vastaavalla tavoin sujuvammin etenevät sähköbussit voivat ohittaa pysäkillä seisovan dieselveljensä. Kahden prosentin ero ei ymmärtääkseni edellytä kovin monta ohitusta per sivu. Pahoin ruuhkautuneilla osuuksilla ohituksia edellyttävä liikennöinti ei luultavasti onnistu, mutta tuskinpa tuo 2 % siihen edes kaatuisi.

----------


## hylje

Eikös nopeutus ole luokkaa 2% jos 50-pysäkkiseltä linjalta otetaan yksi pysäkki pois suuntaansa? Noin pieniä muutoksia kannattaa miettiä vain, jos investointi voidaan ottaa rutiiniylläpidosta. Erillishankkeissa tulisi tavoitella ainakin kertaluokan parannuksia keskeiseksi määritellyillä parametreilla.

----------


## aki

Maikkarin netissä uutisoidaan HSL;n johdinautoselvitystä tähän tapaan "Turun ja Helsingin johtopäätökset johdinautoista kuin yö ja päivä" http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...in-yo-ja-paiva Konsulttiyhtiö selittää tulosten eroa sillä, että Turussa vertailukohtana käytettiin runkobussilinjastoa, jonka perustamiskustannukset arvioitiin nollaksi. Näin johdinautot näyttävät toki kalliilta. Raitiovaunuihin vertaamalla näkökulma on toinen.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Ja kun muistetaan, että Helsingissä johdinautoista tekee kannattavan vain ja ainoastaan raitiotielinja 1:n lakkautus, niin näkökulmat alkavat olla kohdallaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Maikkarin netissä uutisoidaan HSL;n johdinautoselvitystä tähän tapaan "Turun ja Helsingin johtopäätökset johdinautoista kuin yö ja päivä" http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...in-yo-ja-paiva Konsulttiyhtiö selittää tulosten eroa sillä, että Turussa vertailukohtana käytettiin runkobussilinjastoa, jonka perustamiskustannukset arvioitiin nollaksi. Näin johdinautot näyttävät toki kalliilta. Raitiovaunuihin vertaamalla näkökulma on toinen.


Minua kyllä ihmetytti tuo uutinen Helsingin johdinautoinnostuksesta. Ruuhkaliikenteessä se trollika ei ole yhtään raitiovaunua nopeampi ja kuoppaisilla kaduilla ei yhtään tavallista dieselbussia mukavempi. Helsingissä keskustan bussilinjat menevät lisäksi ratikalinjojen kanssa päällekkäin joten oikeastaan bussilinjoja olisi varaa karsia jos riatiovaunu vetäisivät tehokkaammin ja reittejä pidennettäisiin vähän. 

Suomessa kannattaisi trollikoita tai hybridisähköbusseja kokeilla jossain pienemmässä alle 100.00 asukkaan kaupungissa. Sellaisessa jossa on korkeuseroja että saadaan jarrutusenergiaa kerättyä akkuihin jne. 

Sen sijaan olin positiivisesti yllättynyt että Turussa ja Tamperella päättäjät ovat vakavissaan nyt raitioteiden kannalla. 

t.. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sen sijaan olin positiivisesti yllättynyt että Turussa ja Tamperella päättäjät ovat vakavissaan nyt raitioteiden kannalla.


Riippuu keneltä kysyy. Tampereella on yleinen positiivinen mieliala, mutta tätä hämmentää eri intressitahojen masinoima raivokas lobbaus ratikkaa vastaan. Tämä tosin tuntuu viime aikoina siirtyneen entistä enemmän mediasta kabinetteihin. Lobbaus uppoaa otolliseen maahan koska poliitikoilla on niukasti tietoa nykyaikaisesta raitioliikenteestä. Siksi poliitikot ovat Tampereella keskivertokansalaista enemmän pihalla. Kaupunkilehti Tamperelaisen Taloustutkimuksella teettämän kyselyn mukaan ratikkaa kannattaa selkeästi useampi kaupunkilainen kuin vastustaa. (Laittaisin tähän linkin, mutta on vielä vähän hakusessa tämän iPadin käyttö, joten tyydyn suosittelemaan tämän etsintää suoraan lehden nettisivuilta.)

Esimerkkinä paikallisten bussifirmojen harrastamasta mielipidemuokkauksesta käyköön Martti Paunun kirjoitus AL:n yleisönosastossa tällä viikolla. Paunu vastustaa tilaaja-tuottajamallin laajentamista kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä ja puolustaa linjalupamallin jatkoksi spekuloitua tarveharkintaista konsessiomallia, joka sivumennen sanottuna on PSA:n vastainen, ja kun PSA on suoraan voimassa olevaa lainsäädäntöä, siispä laiton. Yksi Paunun argumentti on että tilaajan tekemä suunnittelu on tehotonta, mitä hän todistelee viittaamalla 400-päiseen henkilökuntaan HSL:llä. Tosin hän ei mainitse että tuohon sisältyvät mm. lipuntarkastajat eikä oikeita suunnittelijoita ole lähellekään tuota lukumäärää.

----------


## aki

> Minua kyllä ihmetytti tuo uutinen Helsingin johdinautoinnostuksesta. Ruuhkaliikenteessä se trollika ei ole yhtään raitiovaunua nopeampi ja kuoppaisilla kaduilla ei yhtään tavallista dieselbussia mukavempi. Helsingissä keskustan bussilinjat menevät lisäksi ratikalinjojen kanssa päällekkäin joten oikeastaan bussilinjoja olisi varaa karsia jos riatiovaunu vetäisivät tehokkaammin ja reittejä pidennettäisiin vähän. 
> 
> Sen sijaan olin positiivisesti yllättynyt että Turussa ja Tamperella päättäjät ovat vakavissaan nyt raitioteiden kannalla. 
> 
> t.. Rainer


Onkohan Helsingissä oikeasti kukaan muu innostunut tuosta johdinautoideasta kuin HSL:n Lehmuskoski! Kovasti ainakin puhuu johdinautojen puolesta. Oma mielipiteeni on ettei Helsingissä tarvita nykyisen raitio -ja bussiliikenteen rinnalle enää kolmatta liikennemuotoa, varsinkin kun suunnitellut johdinautolinjat olisivat kovin päällekkäisiä nykyisten raitiovaunulinjojen kanssa, kannatan nykyisen raitiovaunuverkoston kehittämistä.
Hieman ihmettelen miten Turussa nähdään johdinautoliikenteen aloittaminen kalliimpana kuin perinteinen raitioliikenne? Kumpaankin joudutaan rakentamaan ajolankaverkosto mutta johdinautot eivät tarvitse raiteita kuten ratikat. Luulisi raideinfran rakentamisen olevan jopa huomattavasti kalliimpaa kuin ajolankojen! Turussa ei edes voida hyödyntää olemassaolevaa raideverkostoa kun sellaista ei ole vaan koko raideverkosto joudutaan rakentamaan alusta loppuun. Kaluston hinnoista minulla ei ole tietoa joten en tiedä onko edullisempaa hankkia raitiovaunuja vai johdinautoja, jotenkin vaan tuntuu että raitsikat olisivat hankintahinnaltaan kalliimpia.

----------


## teme

Epäilen ettei HSL itsekään olle niistä trollikoista kovin innostunut, lienee toimittajan tulkintaa. Liikenneasioissa medialla on paha tapa vääntää mikä tahansa maininta muotoon tehdään heti miten. Paperilla ja yleisesti ottaen trollikoissa on puolensa, mutta kun niille ei nyt vaan tässä kaupungissa löydy järkevää käyttöä.

----------


## hmikko

> Hieman ihmettelen miten Turussa nähdään johdinautoliikenteen aloittaminen kalliimpana kuin perinteinen raitioliikenne?


Näin ei kukaan väittänyt. Vertailussa oli runkobussilinjaston toteuttaminen trollikoiden tai dieselbussien avulla. Trollikan vaatimat investoinnit ovat tässä laskuopissa kalliimmat. Raitioteiden uudelleen perustaminen Turkuun on tietysti eri hintaluokassa, mutta sillä hankkeella sitten olisi varmasti tavoitteetkin kulkutapaosuuden ja kaupunkirakenteen suhteen paljon korkeammalla.

----------


## Salomaa

Kun keskustelu siirtyy tunnepohjaiselle juupas-eipäs -tasolle, niin siinä vaiheessa sivuutetaan tai kiistetään johdinauton kiistattomat edut:

-saastettomuus
-johdinauto väistää esteen
-irroitus johdoista nappia painamalla
-25- 30 vuoden käyttöikä
-johdinauto ostetaan johdinautomarkkinoilta
(ei pitkää suunnitteluturaamista ja lopuksi Vauriotram)
- linjan rakentaminen ja mahdollinen myöhempi siirtäminen huomattavasti raitiotietä halvempaa
- kaluston  muuntuminen kysynnän mukaan
-ei kolinaa risteyksissa ja vaihteissa matkustamon sisällä
-erinomainen kiihtyvyys

----------


## 339-DF

Ehdotan kanssakirjoittajille, että näitä Salomaan kokoamia ranskalaisia viivoja ei nyt ruveta tuhannennen kerran ruotimaan täällä. Kaikki on käsitelty jo aiemmin, senkun vaan selaa tätä ketjua taaksepäin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Vaikka Daniel on ihan oikeassa, niin kertaaminen on opintojen äiti ja en minäkään viitsi koskaan ryhtyä kelaamaan satoja viestejä taaksepäin. Eli siis siitäkin huolimatta, että Salomaan lista on ruodittu täällä ja tässä ketjussa jo:



> -saastettomuus


Johdinautolla on rengasmelu ja pölypäästöt sekä kaikki talviliikenteen ongelmat: suola, hiekka, kura, sohjo jne. Raitiovaunu on tässä mennen tullen ylivoimainen.



> -johdinauto väistää esteen


Kyllä. Johdinauto sopii raitiovaunua paremmin huonoon liikennekuriin. Jos huono liikennekuri on hyvä asia, johdinautokin on raitiovaunua parempi.



> -irroitus johdoista nappia painamalla


Mikäs etu tämä on? Raitiovaununkin virroitin laskeutuu nappia painamalla.



> -25- 30 vuoden käyttöikä


Mikäli johdinauto peruskorjataan 15 vuoden välein. Nykyaikaista raitiovaunua voi ylläpitää ikuisesti ilman peruskorjausta. Tämän päivän teknologian käyttöikärajaa ei ole kokemusperäisessä tiedossa, koska kukaan ei ole ehtinyt vielä käyttää 60 vuotta 2000-luvulla valmistettuja raitiovaunuja. Valmistaja takaa kuitenkin 40 vuoden käyttöiän, jona aikana ennakoivan huollon puitteissa on käyty läpi kaikki huoltamista edellyttävät kohteet. Vanhasta teknologiasta saatujen kokemusten mukaan raitiovaunuja on ollut käytössä 60 vuotta ja yli.

Johdinauton 15 vuoden peruskorjausväliä ei voi välttää, koska johdinauton käyttöympäristön aiheuttama koko auton kuormitus ei poistu sillä, että dieselmoottori vaihtuu sähkömoottoriksi. Moottorin ja mekaanisen voimansiirron kuormitus poistuu, mutta epätasaisen ajokaistan vaikutus ei. Johdinauton runko ja kori ovat yhtä kevytrakenteiset kuin dieselbussilla, joten korin ränsistyminen on yhtäläistä ja se on 15 vuoden peruskorjauksen tarpeen syy. Dieselbussit hylätään peruskorjaamisen sijasta siksi, että dieseltekniikka on tullut teknisesti vanhentuneeksi ja lopuunkuluneeksi korin kanssa samaan aikaan, joten kaiken uusiminen on edullisempaa ja järkevämpää romuttamalla entinen ja hankkimalla tilalle uusi bussi.



> -johdinauto ostetaan johdinautomarkkinoilta (ei pitkää suunnitteluturaamista ja lopuksi Vauriotram)


Ja raitiovaunu hankitaan raitiovaunumarkkinoilta. Esimerkiksi Euroopan hankintatilastoissa loistavat tietyt Alstomin ja Bombardierin raitiovaunumallit.

Variotram ei ole mikään erityistapaus, ei myöskään se, että vaunu ei kestä Helsingissä. Ei se kestä missään muussakaan kaupungissa, jossa katuverkon geometria, käytännössä katujen leveys ja mäkisyys ovat kuten Helsingissä. Sama koskee muita jäykkätelisiä moninivelvaunuja. Raitiovaunumarkkinoilla on havaittu tämä ongelma 2000-luvun vaihteen jälkeen. Vielä ei ole saatu kehitetyksi matalalattiavaunua, joka kestää vaativissa katugeometrioissa. HKL:n oma vaunukonsepti jonka mukaisia vaunuja Transtech toimittaa Helsinkiin on yksi joskaan ei ainoa vaikeisiin oloihin suunniteltu vaunu.

Vaikeissa kaupungeissa ovat menestyneet erinomaisesti Düwagin nivelvaunut, mutta 1950-luvulla suunniteltuina (ja silti edelleen käytössä olevina) ne ovat korkealattiaisia, minkä vuoksi mallia ei enää haluta ja tehdä.




> - linjan rakentaminen ja mahdollinen myöhempi siirtäminen huomattavasti raitiotietä halvempaa


Tämä on haitta eikä etu. Johdinauto ei ole juuri dieselbussia luotettavampi, joten sen varaan ei voi perustaa yhdyskuntarakennetta siten kuin raitiovaunun varaan.



> - kaluston  muuntuminen kysynnän mukaan


Tämä on johdinauton puute. Johdinautoista ei voi kytkeä yhteen junia kuten raitiovaunuista. Lyhyitä 2-akselisia johdinautoja ei voi muuttaa 4-akselisiksi 2-nivelbusseiksi, jos tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia. Tilapäiset muutokset eivät ole mahdollisia sen enempää bussi- kuin raitiojärjestelmissä. Molemmissa on käytettävissä hankittu määrä vaunuja, eikä ylimääräisiä saa kumpiinkaan.



> -ei kolinaa risteyksissa ja vaihteissa matkustamon sisällä


Ei raitiovaunuissakaan, kun käytetään nykyiseen tapaan syväuraisia vaihteita. Sen sijaan bussit kolisevat ja kitisevät jatkuvasti epätasaisella katupinnalla. Kuten kivipinnoitetuilla kaduilla.



> -erinomainen kiihtyvyys


Dieselbussiin verrattuna kyllä, raitiovaunuun verrattuna ei. Jos ylitetään edes hetkellisesti raitiovaunun ja koko joukkoliikenteen sallittu maksimikiihtyvyys, seisten matkustaminen käy mahdottomaksi. Raitiovaunut saavuttavat tasaisen maksimikiihtyvyyden, eikä johdinauto voi olla siinä siten parempi. Se voi olla vain raitiovaunua huonompi, mikäli se ylittää kiihtyvyyden. Onneksi nykyaikaisissa johdinautoissa kiihtyvyys on rajoitettu, joten huolimaton kuljettaja ei saa pokaa nurin.

Että tässä sitä Salomaan toivomaa asiaa tunnepohjan sijaan.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Vanhasta teknologiasta saatujen kokemusten mukaan raitiovaunuja on ollut käytössä 60 vuotta ja yli.
> Antero


Stadissa lienee nestori ollut H-18 (ex HKL 110, exex HRO 190) vuodelta 1924, joka romutettiin kypsässä 64 vuoden iässä vuonna 1988. Ei siinä muuta vikaa, mutta huollot olivat jo jääneet vähille.
Joo vanha tekniikka. Mutta mikään muu ei olisi estänyt sitä, että 2-akseliset edelleenkin pörräisivät liikenteessä.

----------


## antti

Saksalainen Viseon-tehdas on esitellyt hienosti muotoilun trollikan, sopisi Stadiinkin    https://picasaweb.google.com/Touring...=embedwebsite#

----------


## Antero Alku

> Saksalainen Viseon-tehdas on esitellyt hienosti muotoilun trollikan, sopisi Stadiinkin    https://picasaweb.google.com/Touring...=embedwebsite#


Siis kysehän on Viseon Bus -nimisen valmistajan linja-automuotoilusta, jota käytetään myös johdinauton muotoiluna. Kun kelaa linkin sivua alaspäin, sieltä tulee näkyviin saman näköisiä dieselbussejakin.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Vaikka Daniel on ihan oikeassa, niin ”kertaaminen on opintojen äiti” ja en minäkään viitsi koskaan ryhtyä kelaamaan satoja viestejä taaksepäin. Eli siis siitäkin huolimatta, että ”Salomaan lista” on ruodittu täällä ja tässä ketjussa jo:


Antero lähti vastaamaaan tyylillä : Johdinautossa on vain huonoja puoloja, raitiovaunu on kaikissa olosuhteissa paras.  Ja savikiekkona alas Salomaan väitteet.  Jos et Antero ihan kaikkea kiistäisi.




> Johdinautolla on rengasmelu ja pölypäästöt sekä kaikki talviliikenteen ongelmat: suola, hiekka, kura, sohjo jne. Raitiovaunu on tässä mennen tullen ylivoimainen.


Otetaan vaikka se raitiovaunun kiihtyvyys pysäkiltä, kaksi kylmää ja lumista talvea, johdinautossa kaksi vetävää teliä. Anterokin tietää miten diesel-bussit pääsivät pysäkillä olleista jääkuopista.




> Kyllä. Johdinauto sopii raitiovaunua paremmin huonoon liikennekuriin. Jos huono liikennekuri on hyvä asia, johdinautokin on raitiovaunua parempi.


Tämä oli jo Anterolta naljailua, pakko, koska tämä on yksi vahvimpia argumentteja johdinauton puolesta.  Viime talvena oli tosiaan raitiovaunuja peräkkäin ja linjat ovat sekaisin katkoksen jälkeen monasti tunninkin. Johdinauto ei kerää taakseen toisia johdinautoja. Kiskoilla oleva este tai rikkimennyt raitovaunu kerää AINA vaunujonon taakseen.




> Mikäs etu tämä on? Raitiovaununkin virroitin laskeutuu ”nappia painamalla”.


Sarvet alas ja esteen ohi apumoottorilla.  Raitiovaunun virroittimen saa alas mutta ei edessä olevaa estettä raitiovaunu ei ohita.




> Mikäli johdinauto peruskorjataan 15 vuoden välein. Nykyaikaista raitiovaunua voi ylläpitää ikuisesti ilman peruskorjausta. Tämän päivän teknologian käyttöikärajaa ei ole kokemusperäisessä tiedossa, koska kukaan ei ole ehtinyt vielä käyttää 60 vuotta 2000-luvulla valmistettuja raitiovaunuja. Valmistaja takaa kuitenkin 40 vuoden käyttöiän, jona aikana ennakoivan huollon puitteissa on käyty läpi kaikki huoltamista edellyttävät kohteet. Vanhasta teknologiasta saatujen kokemusten mukaan raitiovaunuja on ollut käytössä 60 vuotta ja yli.


En kiistä raitiovaunun pitkää käyttöikää, mutta johdinautojen vastustajat ova vaienneet silloin kun puhutaan käyttöiästä dieselbusseihin nähden.




> Ja raitiovaunu hankitaan raitiovaunumarkkinoilta. Esimerkiksi Euroopan hankintatilastoissa loistavat tietyt Alstomin ja Bombardierin raitiovaunumallit.


Helsingin raitiovaunu suunnitellaan Helsinkiin j a aina tilauksen tekeminen on pitkä prosessi.  Hyväksi havaittua johdinautoa voidaan ostaa pienempi määrä vähemmällä byrokratialla.




> Johdinauto ei ole juuri dieselbussia luotettavampi, joten sen varaan ei voi perustaa yhdyskuntarakennetta siten kuin raitiovaunun varaan.


Nyt meni Antero metsään ja pahasti.  Esimerkiksi Etelä-Helsingissä on on siiretty linjoja moneen kertaan.  Kahden johdon siirtäminen on melko helppoa.  Linjat 1 ja 4 kulkevat vajaalla kapasiteetilla.  Meillä ei enää juuri ole pieniä raitiovaunuja.  Mutta johdinautoja on nivelellä ja ilman.  linjalla 4 jää maanantai-iltaisin noin 10 matkustajaa pois klo 18.30 kieppeillä ennen Laajalahdentielle kääntymistä.  Antero saa kertoa, riittääkö kysyntä.  Samalta pysäkiltä lähtee 20.00 maissa jo vähemmän kyytiin. 




> Tämä on johdinauton puute. Johdinautoista ei voi kytkeä yhteen junia kuten raitiovaunuista. Lyhyitä 2-akselisia johdinautoja ei voi muuttaa 4-akselisiksi 2-nivelbusseiksi, jos tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia. Tilapäiset muutokset eivät ole mahdollisia sen enempää bussi- kuin raitiojärjestelmissä. Molemmissa on käytettävissä hankittu määrä vaunuja, eikä ylimääräisiä saa kumpiinkaan.


Tässäkin suuret ja pienet johdinautot ovat etu. Vertaa linjat 1 ja 4 illalla.




> Ei raitiovaunuissakaan, kun käytetään nykyiseen tapaan syväuraisia vaihteita. Sen sijaan bussit kolisevat ja kitisevät jatkuvasti epätasaisella katupinnalla. Kuten kivipinnoitetuilla kaduilla.


Kyllä ne edelleen kolisevat risteyksissä nimenomaan uudet vaunut.




> Dieselbussiin verrattuna kyllä, raitiovaunuun verrattuna ei. Jos ylitetään edes hetkellisesti raitiovaunun ja koko joukkoliikenteen sallittu maksimikiihtyvyys, seisten matkustaminen käy mahdottomaksi. Raitiovaunut saavuttavat tasaisen maksimikiihtyvyyden, eikä johdinauto voi olla siinä siten parempi. Se voi olla vain raitiovaunua huonompi, mikäli se ylittää kiihtyvyyden. Onneksi nykyaikaisissa johdinautoissa kiihtyvyys on rajoitettu, joten huolimaton kuljettaja ei saa ”pokaa nurin”.


Tässä Antero veti mustan valkoiseksi.

Yhteenvetoa, ymmärrä myös Daniel ! Johdinautoselvitys on tehty, mutta on totta että eri virkamiehet näkevät asian eri tavalla.  Kyllä tuo investoinnin edullisuus raitiovaunuun nähden, väistämiskyky, ajo apumoottorilla ja hiljaisuus ovat sellaisia perusteluja, että vastustajien pitää aina tavalla tai toisella suuttua.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:44 ----------




> Ehdotan kanssakirjoittajille, että näitä Salomaan kokoamia ranskalaisia viivoja ei nyt ruveta tuhannennen kerran ruotimaan täällä. Kaikki on käsitelty jo aiemmin, senkun vaan selaa tätä ketjua taaksepäin.


Ei tarvitse välttämättä, koska viivat ymmärretään hankinnoista päättävien keskuudessa ja nyt ollaan siinä vaiheessa että selvitetään, mitkä linjat hoidetaan johdinautoilla.  Onneksi tunnepohjainen mustavalkoinen juupas-eipäs keskustelu vallannut hankinnoista päättävää virkamiehistöä.

----------


## hylje

Mitä verbaaliakrobatiaa tarvitsee väittääkseen, että ratikan ja trollikan kiihtyvyys ovat molemmat matkustajamukavuuden rajoittamia? Dieseliin on joitain etuja, ja nehän saatiin selvitykseen arvioitua nopeuttamaan liikennettä jopa 2%.

Pieniä vaunuja voi hankkia ratikoillekin, jos pienet vaunut olisivat etu. Ei ole etu. Mietippä hetki, miksi. 

Helsingin raitioliikenteen poikkeustilanteiden tiheys ja niiden ratkaisuaika on Helsingin ominaisuus, ei raitioliikenteen ominaisuus. Toimiva liikenneympäristö ja käytännöt ovat esillä mm. joissain keskieurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa. Keskieurooppalaisittain tyypilliseen liikenneympäristöön muuten saisi ratikoitakin kaupan hyllyltä ja vaihdossa.

----------


## teme

> Ehdotan kanssakirjoittajille, että näitä Salomaan kokoamia ranskalaisia viivoja ei nyt ruveta tuhannennen kerran ruotimaan täällä. Kaikki on käsitelty jo aiemmin, senkun vaan selaa tätä ketjua taaksepäin.


Kannatan, tässä ketjussa on kohta jo 1 700 viestiä.

Jokusen aikaa tätä seuranneena semmoinen kaino toive:
Jos joku haluaa argumentoida että joitain ratikkalinjoja tulisi korvata bussilinjoilla tai toisinpäin niin sen kun, trollikat ei tähän keskusteluun tuo mitään olennaisesti uutta. Järjen vuoksi toivoisin myös että linjat joidenka pohjalta vaikkapa nopeuksia, matkustajamääriä, täsmällisyyttä tau kustannuksia verrataan ovat vertailukelpoisia liikenneolosuhteiltaan, esimerkiksi h55 ja kutonen, kun taas esimerkiksi h77 ja kolmonen taas eivät ole.

Se että kannattaako bussilinjoja liikennöidä trollikoilla on taas sitten toinen juttu.

----------


## Antero Alku

Hei Salomaa, ei johdinautoissa ole vain huonoja puolia. Niillä on muutamia hyviä puolia suhteessa dieselbusseihin, mutta raitiovaunu on monissa asioissa vielä parempi. Ja raitiovaunu on johdinautoa parempi kaikissa asioissa, missä ratikka on bussia parempi, koska johdinauto on myös bussi.

Ja sitten on myös kysymys suhteellisuuden tajusta. Eli mikä asia on oikeasti ongelma ja mikä ei. Jos johdinauto on ratikkaa parempi asiassa, joka ei ole oikeasti ongelma, sillä paremmuudella on kovin vähän merkitystä. Raitioliikenne on kokonaisuudessaan niin luotettavaa, ettei ole tarvetta varautua kaikkiin kuviteltavissa oleviin häiriöihin.

Otan tästä pari esimerkkiä:

Jos tulee sähkökatko, raitioliikenne pysähtyy. Jos on hybridijohdinautoja, joissa siis on sekä sähkökäyttö että dieselmoottori, sellaiset johdintautot eivät pysähdy. Onhan niitä hybridiratikoitakin, esimerkiksi Alstomin Regio Citadis. Hybridiratikoita vaan ei hankita mihinkään sähkökatkojen varalle, koska se ei kannata. Katkoja on niin vähän ja katkon riskiin varautumiseksi on parempia keinoja kuin varustaa joka ratikka dieselmoottorilla. Hybridijohdinautot sen sijaan ovat yleisiä. Osin siksi, että johdinautojen häiriöriski on suuri ja osin siksi, että on kaupunkeja, joissa ei edes suunnitella, että kaikille johdinautoreiteille rakennettaisiin ilmajohtoja. Hybridi tekee johdinautosta kalliin, mutta ilmeisesti johdinten teko ja ylläpito on vielä kalliimpaa.

Toinen esimerkki tämä esteen kierto. Raitiovaunuissa ei yksinkertaisesti esiinny sellaisia vikoja, että vaunu jymähtää paikalleen ja se pitäisi voida ohittaa. Vikoja esiintyy ylipäätään harvoin ja vikaantunut vaunu on yksinkertaista työntää varikolle. Muusta liikenteestä aiheutuu sitä vähemmän häiriöitä raitiovaunuille, mitä paremmin radat on sijoitettu. Jos ajatellaan Helsinkiä, on huomattavasti halvempaa poistaa muun liikenteen häiriöriski kuin siirtyä ratikoista johdinautoihin, jotta muu liikenne saisi jatkaa joukkoliikenteen häirintää.

Pitkästä käyttöiästä voin todeta, että pitkä käyttöikä sinänsä ei ole itseisarvo. Olennaista on, mitä käyttäminen maksaa, kun lasketaan yhteen hankintahinta ja ylläpidon ja liikenteen hoidon kustannukset. Jos kiinalainen myy dieselbussin, joka kestää 3 vuotta kun eurooppalainen samankokoinen bussi kestäisi 15 vuotta, niin se kiinalainen 3 vuoden bussi on taloudellisempi hankinta, jos se maksaa 15.000  kun eurooppalainen maksaa 150.000 . Kiinalainen on puolet halvempi kuin eurooppalainen. Kestävän kehityksen mukaista tällainen pikaromuttaminen ei ole, mutta liikennöitsijälle se on taloudellista. (Hintaesimerkit eivät ole Suomesta, vaikka ovatkin ihan totta.)

Lopuksi totean, että toivotan johdinautot tervetulleiksi dieselbussien tilalle siellä, missä bussia ei kannata korvata raitiovaunulla. Sen sijaan raitiovaunujen korvaamista johdinautoilla en pidä perusteltuna. Eikä näytä pitävän maailman kokemuskaan. Monissa kaupungeissa on korvattu ratikoita johdinautoliikenteellä, joka lakakutettiin, kun ensimmäiset autot vanhenivat. Sitten ajettiin dieselbusseilla. Monissa kaupungeissa raitiotiet ovat myöhemmin palanneet bussien tilalle.

Jos dieselbusseja korvataan johdinautoilla, sitten on hyväksyttävä se, että kustannus kasvaa. Paikallisesta päästöjen vähentämisestä siis on maksettava. Onhan nämä suomalaisetkin selvitykset osoittaneet tämän asian: investointi johdinautoliikenteeseen ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Tämä asetelma on nyt sellainen, että minä käytän joukkoliikennettä, enkä omista autoa.  Yritän katsoa asiaa käyttäjän näkökulmasta, seuraan myös kunnallistpolitiikkaa ja kaupunki- ja yhdyskuntasuunnittelua ja olen sitä mieltä että kohtuuttomia summia ei makseta mistään liikennemuodosta.

Jos muistan oikein, Antero saa leipänsä jonkinlaisella konsulttityöllä raitioliikenteeseen liittyen.  Jos näin on, niin raitioliikenteen vähentäminen Helsingissä pienentäisi siis Anteron ansioita. Voidaan siis todeta että raitioliikenteen puolustamisessa Anterolla on "oma lehmä ojassa".

Tämä näkyy siinä että Antero käyttää välillä suurta luovuuttaa ja matemaattista pyörittämistä todistaakseen raitiovaunun hyväksi ja johdinauton huonoksi.

Mutta kyllähän nyt ollaan niin pitkällä että johdinautoille selvitellään jo reittejä.  Mutta jos olisin päättäjä niin en itse lähtisi ihan heti korvaamaan linjoja 1 ja 4 johdinautoilla, mutta 14 ja 39 voisivat olla ensimmäiset johdinautolinjat.
Mutta olen lukenut että kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto haraa vastaan.  Mutta en usko että kovin pitkään, koska näissä 1700 viestissä löytyy myös kiihkottomiakin argumentteja, joita on turha kiistää, eikä vähimpänä uuden johdinautolinjan perustmiskustannukset.

----------


## Albert

> ... koska näissä 1700 viestissä löytyy myös kiihkottomiakin argumentteja, joita on turha kiistää, eikä vähimpänä uuden johdinautolinjan perustmiskustannukset.


Ovatko ne kiihkottomat argumentit niitä, joissa ollaan täsmälleen samaa mieltä kuin Salomaa?

----------


## hylje

14:n johdinautoksi muuttamista vastaan puhuu se, että linjan 18 raitiotie korvaa sen yläpään lähes kokonaan. Tynkä-14 Kampin eteläpuolella voidaan puolestaan korvata myöhemmin järjestelemällä olemassaolevia ratikkalinjoja uudelleen pois Mannerheimintien sumpusta uusille raideosuuksille Fredalla ja muualla. (karkeasti vaikka 6 ...-Kaivokatu-Simonkatu-Annankatu-UKK-Fredrikinkatu-Bulevardi-...? 7AB ...-Nordenskiöldinkatu-Topeliuksenkatu-Runeberginkatu-Arkadiankatu-Fredrikinkatu-Bulevardi-Mannerheimintie-...? 3B ...-Kaivokatu-Simonkatu-Annankatu-UKK-Fredrikinkatu-..., Manskulle jäisi vain 4 ja 10 sekä Kaivokadun risteyksestä poistuisi kääntymiset, Simonkadun pysäkki kannattaisi varmaan siirtää risteyksen yhteyteen ja osaksi Lasipalatsin pysäkkiä)

Nykyisten raitiolinjojen ja keskustan ulkopuolella olevat raskaasti kuormitetut katulinjat ovat sopivimpia johdinautoille, joten johdin-39 on nykymuodossaan tai muista linjoista osin yhdistetyssä muodossa varovaisesti kannatettava projekti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä asetelma on nyt sellainen, että minä käytän joukkoliikennettä, enkä omista autoa.  Yritän katsoa asiaa käyttäjän näkökulmasta...
> 
> ... Voidaan siis todeta että raitioliikenteen puolustamisessa Anterolla on "oma lehmä ojassa".


Entä jos johdinautoselvityksiä tekevillä konsulteilla on oma lehmä ojassa? Hehän saavat rahaa siitä, että ehdottavat, että täytyy selvittää ja suunnitella lisää johdintautoja.

Ei se Salomaa niin mene, sillä esittämälläsi logiikalla kukaan ei saisi tehdä sitä työtä, mitä osaa tehdä. Ei konsulttitöitä ja hallintoa hoideta siitä lähtökohdasta, että hankitaan itselle rahaa, vaan selvitetään ja hoidetaan asioita hyvinvoinnin edistämiseksi. Muuten on kyse asioista, joista voi joutua vaikka tuomiolle.

Jos olen mielestäsi väärässä, sinun täytyy osoittaa, missä on virhe. HKL:n alunperin tilaama johdinautoselvitys osoittaa johdinautot taloudellisesti kannattamattomiksi, ei se ole minun tarkoitushakuinen keksintöni. Käyttäjän näkökulmasta on yksi lysti, kulkeeko bussi sähköllä vain dieselillä. Ei minulle, mutta johdinautokaupunkien kokemuksen mukaan kaupunkilaisille yleensä.

Sikäli kun itse olen ymmärtänyt, johdinautoja tuskin Helsinkiin tulee. HSL ei ole kiinnostunut tilaamaan olennaisesti nykyistä kalliimpaa bussiliikennettä ja Helsinki ei ole innostunut rakentamaan johdinautojen ajojohtoja ja lisäämään bussien määrää kantakaupungissa. Olavi Louko Espoossa on puhunut johdinautosta Suurpellon ja Matinkylän metroaseman välille. Siinä voi olla jotain ajatusta, mutta silloinkin on kysymys siitä, haluaako HSL ja Espoo maksaa bussilinjasta enemmän kuin dieselliikenteenä. Tosin itse pidän Suurpellon kannalta fiksumpana raitiotietä Tapiolaan. Ei siksi, että se on kalliimpaa tai halvempaa kuin dieselbussit, vaan siksi, että sillä on sellaisia etuja, joita ei ole millään bussilla. Ja niitä etuja Espoo Suurpellolleen tarvitsee.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Olet ehdottomasti asiantuntija raitiovaunuasioissa ja sitä arvostan.  Ennen länsimetropäätöstä olin kuuntelemassa Lauttasaaren koululla TramWest- politiikkaa.: useita pikaraitiolinjoja mm. Lauttasaareen metron sijasta.

Nyt varmaan tunnustat, että siinä meni vähän överiksi. Eihän sinne olisi saatu käyttäjiä edes yhdelle pikaraitiolinjalle.

Mutta voimakkaan kritiikin johdinautoja kohtaan lisäksi myös metro on sinulle myrkkyä.

Nyt vasta ollaan käynnistymässä keskustelua jatkuvan melun haitoista ihmiselle.  Tämä ei muuten kovin paljon ollut esillä niissä 1700 aiemmassa viestissä.  
Minulla ei ole tekniikan koulutusta, mutta vaikea ymmärtää miksi johdinautoliikenne ei kohtapuoliin käynnistyisi.  Meillä säilyy raitiovaunut pitkän aikaa, mutta uusia linjoja voidaan raitiovaunun sijasta hoitaa johdinautolla. Esim tämä munkkivuori.  Jos ensimmäiset johdinautolinjat ovat 14 ja 39, niin Munkkivuoren raitiotietä ei tarvitsisi rakentaa.
Martti S

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:16 ----------




> Ovatko ne kiihkottomat argumentit niitä, joissa ollaan täsmälleen samaa mieltä kuin Salomaa?


Nettikeskusteluissa ärsyttävintä on se että linnoittaudutaan omaan kantaan.  En tiedä onko tämä kiihkoa vai tietoa:

1. Raitiovaunu ajaa 7 minuutissa Kaivokadulta Jätkäsaareen.
2. Raitiovaununlinjan ja johdinautolinjan perustaminen on samanhintaista.

Myönnän että sorruin tuolloin myös pysymään omassa kannassani.

Jos se raitiovaunu menee 7 minuutissa aseman edestä Jätkäsaareen, niin minulla ei ole mitään vaikeuksia olla väärässä.

----------


## hylje

> Nyt varmaan tunnustat, että siinä meni vähän överiksi. Eihän sinne olisi saatu käyttäjiä edes yhdelle pikaraitiolinjalle.


Sano vielä suoraan, ettei sille metrolinjallekkaan saada käyttäjiä. Metrohan kulkee harvalla pysäkkivälillä ja vielä maan alla, aika helppo sille on tehdä helpompi ja houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto: esimerkiksi bussilinja, joka ajaa lähikadun bussipysäkiltä suoraan Kamppiin.




> Esim tämä munkkivuori.  Jos ensimmäiset johdinautolinjat ovat 14 ja 39, niin Munkkivuoren raitiotietä ei tarvitsisi rakentaa.


Munkkivuoren raitiotie on siitä hyvä projekti, että sillä saadaan paitsi nykyinen liikenne suurin piirtein samaan hintaan, myös laajentamisen varaa Munkkivuoreen ja pidemmälle halvemmalla kuin nykyään. Viimeinen projekti, jonka niputtaisin "ei tarvitsisi rakentaa"-kategoriaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olavi Louko Espoossa on puhunut johdinautosta Suurpellon ja Matinkylän metroaseman välille.


Eikös Louko ole puhunut sähköbussista eikä johdinautosta?

Sähköbussia varten Espoo on lähtenyt mukaan eBus-hankkeeseen, josta löytyy lisätietoa Tekesin sivuilta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Sano vielä suoraan, ettei sille metrolinjallekkaan saada käyttäjiä. Metrohan kulkee harvalla pysäkkivälillä ja vielä maan alla, aika helppo sille on tehdä helpompi ja houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto: esimerkiksi bussilinja, joka ajaa lähikadun bussipysäkiltä suoraan Kamppiin.
> 
> 
> 
> Munkkivuoren raitiotie on siitä hyvä projekti, että sillä saadaan paitsi nykyinen liikenne suurin piirtein samaan hintaan, myös laajentamisen varaa Munkkivuoreen ja pidemmälle halvemmalla kuin nykyään. Viimeinen projekti, jonka niputtaisin "ei tarvitsisi rakentaa"-kategoriaan.


Nyt Hylje meni sulla Överiksi: ota espoon kartta ja katso, se on oikeastaan metrolle valmis . Runsaita asutuskeskittymiä peräkkäin: Lauttasaari, Otaniemi, Tapiola, Matinkylä , Kivenlahti.  
Koska metro on jo olemassa Ruoholahteen saakka, niin toteutus Kivenlahteen on järkevää rankoista alkuinvestointikuluista huolimatta. Tällaiseen samanlaiseen jankkaamiseen kuin täällä palstalla, meni aika, koska rikkaat työsuhdeautomiehet vastusti tunnepohjaisesti.  
Anterokin sanoi jossain yhteydessä: _Helsingin metro on hyvin tehty_.  

Käytän sitä itse, promilleissa on laskettava häiriötilanteet, joita kohdallaeni on sattunut.

(se että onko metro 500 000 asukkaan kaupungin laite, piti käydä 60-luvun alussa, mutta kun se nyt o ´n rakennettu)

Kokoomuslainen työsuhde-Bemarilla ajava 30-vuotias espoolainen miesekonomi ei tietenkään mene metroon, vaikka saisi joka kyydistä 5 euroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sähköbussia varten Espoo on lähtenyt mukaan eBus-hankkeeseen, josta löytyy lisätietoa Tekesin sivuilta.


Vaikuttaa hyvin mielenkiintoiselta tutkimusprojektilta ja on oikeastaan aika luonnollista jatkumoa johdinautoselvitykselle. Toivottavasti tätä kautta saadaan vihdoin luotettavaa tietoa ajolangattomien sähköbussien suorituskyvystä ja soveltuvuudesta Suomeen.

----------


## Salomaa

Lukekaa tuo Tekesin linkki, tosi mielenkiintoista tietoa, 50 kilometriä yhdellä latauksella.

Mistäs me sitten kinastelemme, kun ajojohtojakaan ei tarvitse asentaa.
Voi olla että tämän palstan pojat pelkää akkujen räjähtämistä.

Martti

----------


## Jykke

> Eihän sinne olisi saatu käyttäjiä edes yhdelle pikaraitiolinjalle.


Miten ihmeessä Lauttasaaresta (tai Espoosta) ei mukas löytyisi käyttäjiä raitiovaunulinjalle? Vaikka metro tuokin saarelle liityntäliikenteen, niin käsittääkseni edelleen myös dösällä pääsee suoraan Lauttasaaresta vähintään yhdellä linjalla keskustaan saakka. Esim. linjan 65 korvaaminen ratikalla olisi todella kannattava idea. Reitin pituus on noin 14 km, josta olisi jo valmista kiskoa peräti noin 9 km edestä (Ruoholahdenkatu mukaan luettuna ja oletuksena hyödyntää Käpylän rataa).





> Koska metro on jo olemassa Ruoholahteen saakka, niin toteutus Kivenlahteen on järkevää rankoista alkuinvestointikuluista huolimatta.


Myös raitiotie tulee Ruoholahteen. Eikö samalla logiikalla sen jatkaminen olisi järkevää Lauttasaareen (tai Espooseen)? Lauttiksen ratikan kustannukset olisivat naurettavan pienet verrattuna metroon. Yhdellä metroasemalla ei voi järkevästi hoitaa koko saaren julkista liikennettä.

----------


## hylje

> Nyt Hylje meni sulla Överiksi: ota espoon kartta ja katso, se on oikeastaan metrolle valmis . Runsaita asutuskeskittymiä peräkkäin: Lauttasaari, Otaniemi, Tapiola, Matinkylä , Kivenlahti.  
> Koska metro on jo olemassa Ruoholahteen saakka, niin toteutus Kivenlahteen on järkevää rankoista alkuinvestointikuluista huolimatta. Tällaiseen samanlaiseen jankkaamiseen kuin täällä palstalla, meni aika, koska rikkaat työsuhdeautomiehet vastusti tunnepohjaisesti.  
> Anterokin sanoi jossain yhteydessä: _Helsingin metro on hyvin tehty_.  
> 
> Käytän sitä itse, promilleissa on laskettava häiriötilanteet, joita kohdallaeni on sattunut.
> 
> (se että onko metro 500 000 asukkaan kaupungin laite, piti käydä 60-luvun alussa, mutta kun se nyt o ´n rakennettu)
> 
> Kokoomuslainen työsuhde-Bemarilla ajava 30-vuotias espoolainen miesekonomi ei tietenkään mene metroon, vaikka saisi joka kyydistä 5 euroa.


Miksei pikaratikka, joka kulkisi samaa reittiä samoilla pysäkeillä olisi yhtään sen vähemmän suosittu? Tai vaikka pikaratikka, joka kulkisi samaa reittiä samoilla pysäkeillä kuin jokin ryhmä nykyisiä ruuhkaisia busseja? Millä perusteella metro kerää pitkiin tunneleihinsa matkustajia, joita pikaratikka ei vaikka vertailukelpoiset bussitkin niitä keräävät?

On tietysti imartelevaa mikäli syytät minua 30-vuotiaaksi työsuhdebemaristiksi, mutta kuvitteellisen henkilön ominaisuuksiin vetoaminen on aika huvittavaa tekstiä henkilöltä joka kertoo muilla homman menevän överiksi.

Espoon rakenne ei vaan ole niin keskuskeskeistä kuin metrolla suvaitsisi olla, vaan keskusten välissä on paljon kaikenlaista joka jää metron ulkopuolelle. Asemien sijoittuessa olemassaoleviin keskuksiin, pitää jatkokehityksenkin sijoittua näihin valmiiksi ahtaisiin rakennettuihin keskuksiin. Koska tilaa on vähän, pitää rakentaa korkealle. Ympärille jää paljon nykyisin kehitettyä tilaa, jota voisi kehittää pikkuhiljaa jos niistä pääsisi kätevämmin Helsinkiin ja muualle Espooseen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:48 ----------




> Lukekaa tuo Tekesin linkki, tosi mielenkiintoista tietoa, 50 kilometriä yhdellä latauksella.
> 
> Mistäs me sitten kinastelemme, kun ajojohtojakaan ei tarvitse asentaa.
> Voi olla että tämän palstan pojat pelkää akkujen räjähtämistä.
> 
> Martti


Nykyaikaisten tehoakkujen ongelma ei ole latauskapasiteetti, vaan vanheneminen. Akut kuluvat käytössä ja kalenterin mukaan. Akut ovat vieläpä todella kalliita verrattuna muuhun bussiin. Lyhyt elinikä tarkoittaa paljon uusia, kalliita akkuja, joten akkujen pitäisi kestää bussin elinkaaren kokonaan: karkeat 15 vuotta. Enemmän, jos halutaan jälleenmyyntiarvoa tai käyttöä varakalustona. Vaihtoehtona on myös akkutekniikan halventuminen mullistavalla tekniikalla, jolloin bussiin kannattaa vaihtaa uusia akkuja kesken elinkaaren.

Bussiin kannattaa hankkia ajoakut, jos niiden elinkaarikustannukset ovat alhaisemmat kuin polttonesteen ja lataussähkön hintojen erotus elinkaaren aikana. Tai jos halutaan maksaa katalysoidun dieselkatkun poistamisesta.

Sähköbussit tarvitsevat joka tapauksessa ainakin yhden elinkaaren verran kokemuksia, jotta voidaan edes keskustella niiden käytöstä kymmenien autojen linjaliikenteessä. Palaillaan viidentoista vuoden päästä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tämä on haitta eikä etu. Johdinauto ei ole juuri dieselbussia luotettavampi, joten sen varaan ei voi perustaa yhdyskuntarakennetta siten kuin raitiovaunun varaan.


Nyt on jo hieman paksua, raitiovaunun varaan siis voi rakentaa yhdyskuntarakennetta, koska sitä ei voi siirtää? Eli se, että se on siinä ja pysyy on etu? Kyllä sen voi päättää yhtä hyvin että tämä johdinlinja pysyy tässä seuraavat 20 vuotta, kävi miten kävi, maksoi mitä maksoi. Ei tuota voi laskea raitiovaunun eduksi.



> Tämä on johdinauton puute. Johdinautoista ei voi kytkeä yhteen junia kuten raitiovaunuista. Lyhyitä 2-akselisia johdinautoja ei voi muuttaa 4-akselisiksi 2-nivelbusseiksi, jos tarvitaan lisää kapasiteettia. Tilapäiset muutokset eivät ole mahdollisia sen enempää bussi- kuin raitiojärjestelmissä. Molemmissa on käytettävissä hankittu määrä vaunuja, eikä ylimääräisiä saa kumpiinkaan.


Helsingin tapauksessa ei kytketä tai lyhennellä raitiovaunuja, nykyaikaiset pitkät raitiovaunutkin ovat niin pitkiä kuin ovat, kahta ei mahdu eikä yhtä voi puolittaa. Jos nyt puhutaan Helsingistä, tämä on molempien haitta. Tähän voisi toki tulla muutos raitiovaunujen eduksi.



> Dieselbussiin verrattuna kyllä, raitiovaunuun verrattuna ei. Jos ylitetään edes hetkellisesti raitiovaunun ja koko joukkoliikenteen sallittu maksimikiihtyvyys, seisten matkustaminen käy mahdottomaksi. Raitiovaunut saavuttavat tasaisen maksimikiihtyvyyden, eikä johdinauto voi olla siinä siten parempi. Se voi olla vain raitiovaunua huonompi, mikäli se ylittää kiihtyvyyden. Onneksi nykyaikaisissa johdinautoissa kiihtyvyys on rajoitettu, joten huolimaton kuljettaja ei saa pokaa nurin.


Moni diesellinja voitaisiin muuttaa johdinlinjaksi, eikä siitä aiheutuisi kuin hyvää. Tallinnassakin "on varaa" johdinautoihin, mutta uusia johdin- eikä raitiolinjoja ei ole perustettu vähään aikaan. 

Montako HSL-bussilinjaa muutettaisiin johdinautolinjoiksi Länsimetron hinnalla?




> Saksalainen Viseon-tehdas on esitellyt hienosti muotoilun trollikan, sopisi Stadiinkin    https://picasaweb.google.com/Touring...=embedwebsite#


Mielipidekysymys, mutta mielestäni tuo on hirvitys. Solariksen bussit ovat suosikkejani muotoilultaan.

Edelleenkin se kysymys: Vertaisiko johdinautoja dieselbusseihin vai raitiovaunuihin? Yksi plussa johdinautoille vielä: Verkostoa voi laajentaa nopeammin.

Mitään Helsingin raitiolinjaa, ykköstä lukuunottamatta*, en vaihtaisi trollikkaan. En myöskään Jätkäsaaren, Ilmalan tai Lauttasaaren suunnitelmia vaihtaisi johdinautoihin. On kuitenkin oivia linjoja, jotka saisivat lisää kävijöitä johdinautoina - esimerkiksi h57 - vähän lisää erilaisuutta/tunnettavuutta sekä sunnuntailiikennöinti, niin pitkä ja kattava poikittaislinja saisi lisää käyttäjiä. Linja kulkee myös mm. Käpylän läpi, jossa hiljaisempi ja päästöttömämpi (nyk. verrattuna) johdinauto olisi omiaan. Jos varikko perustetaan, se myöskin olisi välttämättömyys.

Itse huomasin juuri käytännössä, kuinka näkymätön 57 on. Kuinka monelle tulee mieleen Munkkivuori-Pasilasta h57? Astuin siihen vahingossa, kun en edes muistanut hetkellisesti sen olemassaoloa, joten luulin ainoan ison bussin olleen 58, huolimatta siitä, että bussihan oli tumman sininen eikä vitivalkoinen :Redface:  Tajusin Ilmalan seisakkeen kohdalla, että minnes minä olenkaan menossa, ja hyppäsin ulos. Menin seisakkeelle, ja vaikka edellinen juna näkyikin juuri menneen, seuraavaan oli vain 1,5 min jäljellä. Menin siitä Pasilaan. Tajusin sitten, että matkani kesti yhteensä 9,5 minuuttia. Normaalisti siinä menee reilu vartti viiskasilla. Huono esimerkki sinänsä, että matkustukseni siirtyi 100% joukkoliikenteestä joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta ehkäpä jokunen munkkivuorelainen autoilija siirtyisi joukkoliikenteeseen matkalla Pasilaan, kun kuulisi että sehän onnistuu jopa alle 10 minuutissa joukkoliikenteellä.



> Jos tulee sähkökatko, raitioliikenne pysähtyy. Jos on hybridijohdinautoja, joissa siis on sekä sähkökäyttö että dieselmoottori, sellaiset johdintautot eivät pysähdy. Onhan niitä hybridiratikoitakin, esimerkiksi Alstomin Regio Citadis. Hybridiratikoita vaan ei hankita mihinkään sähkökatkojen varalle, koska se ei kannata. Katkoja on niin vähän ja katkon riskiin varautumiseksi on parempia keinoja kuin varustaa joka ratikka dieselmoottorilla. Hybridijohdinautot sen sijaan ovat yleisiä. Osin siksi, että _johdinautojen häiriöriski on suuri_ ja osin siksi, että on kaupunkeja, joissa ei edes suunnitella, että kaikille johdinautoreiteille rakennettaisiin ilmajohtoja.


 Miksi johdinautoverkkoon tulisi varmemmin sähkökatkos? Ymmärsinkö nyt väärin?




> Toinen esimerkki tämä esteen kierto. Raitiovaunuissa ei yksinkertaisesti esiinny sellaisia vikoja, että vaunu jymähtää paikalleen ja se pitäisi voida ohittaa.


Mutta muussa liikenteessä yksinkertaisesti esiintyy sellaisia vikoja, ettei vaunu voi liikennettä ohittaa. Voiko sitä ruveta poistamaan kaikkia parkkipaikkoja tai rakentaa aitoja, kun ei ole omia kaistojakaan ratikoilla monin paikoin? Helsingin tapauksessa on kallista ruveta muuttamaan raitiovaunuja häiriöttömiksi - kaikkialle ei edes mahdu omia kaistoja raitiovaunuille, eikä esim. koko Bulevardia voi eristää autottomaksi ja autopaikattomaksi.




> Pitkästä käyttöiästä voin todeta, että pitkä käyttöikä sinänsä ei ole itseisarvo. Olennaista on, mitä käyttäminen maksaa, kun lasketaan yhteen hankintahinta ja ylläpidon ja liikenteen hoidon kustannukset. Jos kiinalainen myy dieselbussin, joka kestää 3 vuotta kun eurooppalainen samankokoinen bussi kestäisi 15 vuotta, niin se kiinalainen 3 vuoden bussi on taloudellisempi hankinta, jos se maksaa 15.000  kun eurooppalainen maksaa 150.000 . Kiinalainen on puolet halvempi kuin eurooppalainen. Kestävän kehityksen mukaista tällainen pikaromuttaminen ei ole, mutta liikennöitsijälle se on taloudellista. (Hintaesimerkit eivät ole Suomesta, vaikka ovatkin ihan totta.)


Tuota en ole miettinytkään noin paljoa - mutta samahan pätee raitiovaunuihin, vaikkakin 60v ikä korvaakin jo kalliin kertakustannuksen.




> Monissa kaupungeissa on korvattu ratikoita johdinautoliikenteellä, joka lakakutettiin, kun ensimmäiset autot vanhenivat. Sitten ajettiin dieselbusseilla. Monissa kaupungeissa raitiotiet ovat myöhemmin palanneet bussien tilalle.


Turhaa kiertoa, pitää suunnitteluvaiheessa jo päättää että missä pysytään, ei ole järkevää taloudellisestikaan, kun esimerkissä olisi riittänyt raitiovaunun ylläpito. Helsinkiin esimerkki ei päde, ykkösen korvaamista harkitaan n. 100v perustamisen jälkeen, kun linjan idea on jo hautautunut.




> Jos dieselbusseja korvataan johdinautoilla, sitten on hyväksyttävä se, että kustannus kasvaa. Paikallisesta päästöjen vähentämisestä siis on maksettava. Onhan nämä suomalaisetkin selvitykset osoittaneet tämän asian: investointi johdinautoliikenteeseen ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa.


Mikäs ongelma tämä on? Bussimetro vaan nimeksi.. :Wink: 

*) Linjaa 1 voitaisiin kehittää johdinlinjana Kasarmintorille etelästä ja pohjoisesta vaikka korvaamaan h64:n. Raitiotie nykyisellä reitillä, saati pitemmällä, ei ehkä kannata niinkään. En ole sillä kannalla, että 1:n voisi korvata h65:llä, vaan samaa, tai pitempää reittiä pitää kuitenkin ajaa. Voisihan se 65 yhtähyvin kuin 64 ajaa Kallion kautta ja Eteläiseen kantakaupunkiin, jos haluaa vanhaa reittiä on vaihdettava moniin muutaman minuutin välein kulkevaan Rautatientori-Mäkelänkatu-busseihin. Tai sitten ykkösen reitti muuttuisi ...-Kaisaniemenkatu-Vilhonkatu-Mikonkatu-Aleksanterinkatu... ja siitä etelään.




> Lukekaa tuo Tekesin linkki, tosi mielenkiintoista tietoa, 50 kilometriä yhdellä latauksella.
> 
> Mistäs me sitten kinastelemme, kun ajojohtojakaan ei tarvitse asentaa.
> Voi olla että tämän palstan pojat pelkää akkujen räjähtämistä.
> 
> Martti


Hyvä että tutkitaan kaikkia vaihtoehtoja! Harkitsen vakavissani akkusähköautoa, jos auton aion hankkia. Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, että sähköauto toimisiv vain n. 7v, jonka jälkeen akut pitäisi vaihtaa kokonaan (~20 000e). Onko tämä näin?

Helsingin metrosta sen verran, että kyllähän se on hyvä, mutta sen olisi voinut tehdä monella tapaa paremmin, esim. reitti tiheään asutun alueen ali, missä pinnalla ei voi kulkea lujaa, esim. Munkkivuori-Meilahti-Töölö-Kamppi-Eira-Kauppatori-Hakaniemi-Sörnäinen-Pasila-Munkkivuori.
Toivottavasti quotet toimii, kirjoitin tämän kännykällä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mistäs me sitten kinastelemme, kun ajojohtojakaan ei tarvitse asentaa.
> Voi olla että tämän palstan pojat pelkää akkujen räjähtämistä.


Ei kai siinä tarvitse enää kinastella muusta kuin siitä, mikä lähipäästöttömyyden arvo on euroissa kenenkin mielestä, eli kannattaako akuista maksaa lisäeuroja ja kuinka paljon.

Johdinautojen kohdallahan kinastelu johtuu pääosin sitä, että niitä esitettiin Helsingissä raitiovaunujen korvaajiksi, mikä herättää tunteita. Akkubussia tuskin kukaan mieltää raitiovaunun korvaajaksi vaan ennemminkin etanoli-, hybridi- tai maakaasubussien korvaajaksi. Ei nekään ole mitään tunteita herättäneet, joten tuskin akuistakaan saa kinaa aikaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Jykke

> Nyt on jo hieman paksua, raitiovaunun varaan siis voi rakentaa yhdyskuntarakennetta, koska sitä ei voi siirtää? Eli se, että se on siinä ja pysyy on etu?


 Itse pitäisin tuota ainakin etuna. 




> Moni diesellinja voitaisiin muuttaa johdinlinjaksi, eikä siitä aiheutuisi kuin hyvää. Tallinnassakin "on varaa" johdinautoihin, mutta uusia johdin- eikä raitiolinjoja ei ole perustettu vähään aikaan.


 Olen käsittänyt että Tallinan johdinautojenkin takana olisi jonkinlaista tukitoimintaa, kuten tulevien lähijunien ja ratikoidenkin osalta. Joku viisaampi toivottavasti osaa valaista. 

Tallinassakin on muuten suunniteltu johdinautolinjojen muuttamista ratikoiksi, mutta rahoitusta siihen ei takuulla löydy vielä pitkään aikaan.




> Mutta muussa liikenteessä yksinkertaisesti esiintyy sellaisia vikoja, ettei vaunu voi liikennettä ohittaa.


 Hesassa kuitenkin hyötynä on runsas vaihtoehtoisten reittien määrä poikkeustilanteissa. 




> Helsingin tapauksessa on kallista ruveta muuttamaan raitiovaunuja häiriöttömiksi - kaikkialle ei edes mahdu omia kaistoja raitiovaunuille, eikä esim. koko Bulevardia voi eristää autottomaksi ja autopaikattomaksi.


 Mahdollisimman paljon eristetty väylä olisi paras ratkaisu, mutta jo kaksisuuntavaunuillakin saisi aikaiseksi enemmän pelivaraa poikkareissa. 

Bulevardin rauhoittamisesta olen hiukan eri mieltä, kuin kirjoittaja, jos täällä Tampereellakin mietitään tosissaan Hämeenkadulta parkkipaikkojen poistoa ja kadun rauhoittamista ainoastaan jalankulkijoille ja julkiselle liikenteelle. Ja Bulevardi on vielä Hämpin liikenteeseen verrattuna pelkkä pieni sivukatu. Ongelma ei ole tekninen vaan se on puhtaasti aidosta tahdosta kiinni. 




> Harkitsen vakavissani akkusähköautoa, jos auton aion hankkia. Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, että sähköauto toimisiv vain n. 7v, jonka jälkeen akut pitäisi vaihtaa kokonaan (~20 000e). Onko tämä näin?


 Kannattaa myös miettiä kuinka pitkiä matkoja aikoo sähköautolla ajella. Onkos 200 kilometriä säästeliäästi ajettuna aika lailla se maksimi nykyään yhdellä latauksella?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Johdinautojen kohdallahan kinastelu johtuu pääosin sitä, että niitä esitettiin Helsingissä raitiovaunujen korvaajiksi, mikä herättää tunteita. Akkubussia tuskin kukaan mieltää raitiovaunun korvaajaksi vaan ennemminkin etanoli-, hybridi- tai maakaasubussien korvaajaksi. Ei nekään ole mitään tunteita herättäneet, joten tuskin akuistakaan saa kinaa aikaan.


Niinpä niin. Tässähän koko johdinautoselvittelyn logiikka tulee esille: raitioteiden laajentaminen ja kehittäminen halutaan torpata. Johdinauto on sitten olevinaan taikasana, joka tekee bussista soveliaan raitioliikenteen korvaajaksi. Vaikka tosiasiassa halvempi dieselbussi olisi tietenkin parempi ratikan korvaaja  jos bussista olisi ratikan korvaajaksi.

Kun olen 1,5 vuotta nyt tutkinut työkseni sähköistä liikennettä, voin hyvin yhtyä Hylkeen kommenttiin:



> Sähköbussit tarvitsevat joka tapauksessa ainakin yhden elinkaaren verran kokemuksia, jotta voidaan edes keskustella niiden käytöstä kymmenien autojen linjaliikenteessä. Palaillaan viidentoista vuoden päästä.


Juuri näin on tilanne. Eniten on akkubusseja käytetty Kiinassa, mutta sielläkin ollaan vielä kokeilun asteella. Pekingin olympialaisten aikaan käytössä ollut akkubussiliikenne on lopetettu. Tietenkin HSL voi ryhtyä rahoittamaan akkubussien kehittämistä, mutta se ei ole HSL:n varsinainen tarkoitus ja luulenpa, että tulokset eivät olisi kovin hyviä. Akkubussiteknologian kehittäminen vaatii sellaisia panostuksia, ettei HSL:n rahoista oikein siihen riitä. Toki yhdellä metro- tai Pisaramiljardilla kehittäisi jo aika lailla, mutta se taas on poliittisesti täysin mahdotonta.

Vielä sellainenkin juttu, että meillä akkubussin haasteena on lisäksi talvi. Bussia on lämmitettävä ja edes tuulilasi pidettävä huurtumattomana. Se on melkoinen haaste akkujen jo muutenkin riittämättömälle kapasiteetille. Henkilöautojenkin ratkaisu on polttoainelämmitin. Johdinautossa toimii suora sähkölämmitys ratikoiden tapaan.




> Olen kuitenkin ymmärtänyt, että sähköauto toimisiv vain n. 7v, jonka jälkeen akut pitäisi vaihtaa kokonaan (~20 000e). Onko tämä näin?


Jos akkukäyttöistä autoa käytetään yhtä kauan kuin nykyään polttomoottoriautoja, autoon ostetaan kerran uudet akut. Nykyisten akkujen ikä on 10 vuotta tai 3000 latausta. Hintaluokka on kuten arvelet, joskin voi olla, että kun akunvaihto tulee vastaan, hinta on voinut muuttua.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Miksei pikaratikka, joka kulkisi samaa reittiä samoilla pysäkeillä olisi yhtään sen vähemmän suosittu? Tai vaikka pikaratikka, joka kulkisi samaa reittiä samoilla pysäkeillä kuin jokin ryhmä nykyisiä ruuhkaisia busseja? Millä perusteella metro kerää pitkiin tunneleihinsa matkustajia, joita pikaratikka ei vaikka vertailukelpoiset bussitkin niitä keräävät?
> 
> On tietysti imartelevaa mikäli syytät minua 30-vuotiaaksi työsuhdebemaristiksi, mutta kuvitteellisen henkilön ominaisuuksiin vetoaminen on aika huvittavaa tekstiä henkilöltä joka kertoo muilla homman menevän överiksi.
> 
> Espoon rakenne ei vaan ole niin keskuskeskeistä ....... Koska tilaa on vähän, pitää rakentaa korkealle. Ympärille jää paljon nykyisin kehitettyä tilaa, jota voisi kehittää pikkuhiljaa jos niistä pääsisi kätevämmin Helsinkiin ja muualle Espooseen.
> 
> ---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:48 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Ei lauttasaaren raitiovaunu poissuljettu ajatus ole. Mutta eri raidelevydellä ja harvalla pysäkkivälillä kulkevaa pikaraitiotietä ei taideta vakavissaan pohtia kuin tällä palstalla. (siis Lauttasaareen)
Lauttasaaren ostarin kohdalla on kauppoja ja palveluita ja lisäksi 10 minuutin tai alle kävelymatka on riittävän suurella käyttäjämäärällä.Kannattaako lähteä juupas-eipäs keskusteluun, jos sanon että Lauttasaaren ostarin kohdalla on erinomainen metroaseman paikka.  
Itse käytän metroa usein, seuraavat seikat eivät kiistämällä muutu miksikään:
1. metroa odotetaan sisätiloissa
2. asemilla on yleensä vartijat ja kamerat
3. asemilla voi istua siistillä penkillä junaa odottamssa
4. juna kulkee aikataulussaan yli 99 %sesti
Tämä nyt tällä kertaa siitä liikennevälineen odottamisesta. Kaksi oikeata talvea takanapäin.

En tiedä Hylkeen sosioekonomista taustaa. Yleisesti tiedetään että 30- 50-vuotiaat miehet  eivät istu joukkoliikennevälineissä. Ja se 30- vuotias Kokoomuslaisen ekonomi ei istu missään nimessä.  Henkilöautolla ajamisen oikeus vaikka ruuhka-aikaan Helsingin keskustassa on Kokoomukselle kaikki kaikessa.

Korkealle ei rakenneta siksi että olisi tarve.  Korkealle rakennetaan pikkupoikamaisessa huumassa, kun ei ole selvää visiota kaupunkisuunnittelun suuntaviivoista ei Helsingissä eikä Espoossa.  Kun ei toimittajillakaan ole visiota kaupunkisuunnittelusta, niin Pekka Korpisen järjettömätkin esitykset käännettiin "Helsingin kehitykselle välttämättömäksi".

Korkeiden lasitalojen vimma menee ohi, kun huomataan että kaupunki menee niistä pilalle.  Tallinnassa on lopetettu jo lasitornipelleily.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse käytän metroa usein, seuraavat seikat eivät kiistämällä muutu miksikään:
> 1. metroa odotetaan sisätiloissa
> 2. asemilla on yleensä vartijat ja kamerat
> 3. asemilla voi istua siistillä penkillä junaa odottamssa
> 4. juna kulkee aikataulussaan yli 99 %sesti


Samoista syistä tosin voisi ihan hyvin väittää odottavansa raitiovaunua, paitsi että:

Lämmitetty ratikkapysäkki on varmasti metroasemaa halvempi.Vartijoita on metrossa harvennettu ja kameroiden asentaminen ratikkapysäkeille on varmasti halvempaa kuin metroasemille. Liikennevälineissä kiertävä vartiointi turvaa pysäkkejä yhtä tehokkaasti kuin nykyään metrossa.Pysäkillä voi istua siistilä penkillä ratikkaa odottamassa. Mutta sile penkille pääsyyn ei tarvitse nähdä niin paljon vaivaa tai käyttää niin paljon aikaa.Noin täsmällistä junaa saa kyllä maailmalta hakea. Ratikka kulkee kuitenkin aukataulussaan vähintään yhtä täsmällisesti kuin mikä tahansa juna, kun sille vain olosuhteet suodaan.

Mutta Salomaa, miksi et lukisi tämän ketjun vanhempia viestejä? Samat asiat on kerrattu kymmeniä kertoja. Samoin monessa muussa ketjussa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Yleisesti tiedetään että 30- 50-vuotiaat miehet  eivät istu joukkoliikennevälineissä. Ja se 30- vuotias Kokoomuslaisen ekonomi ei istu missään nimessä.


Huuhaata, jossa korkeintaan siemen totuutta, ja sekin ennakkoluuloja täynnä.

Allekirjoittanut on ikähaarukkaan kuuluva mies-ekonomi. Poliittinen kantani on yksityisasia, mutta sanotaanko että on tullut joskus kokoomustakin äänestettyä. Espoossa en asu vain siitä syystä että en ikinä tullut sinne muuttaneeksi vaan olen pystynyt asumaan kotikaupungissani Tampereella. (Nuorempana muutto oli kyllä realistinen vaihtoehto mielessä, mutta onneksi ei tarvinnut.)

Kuljen erittäin mielelläni joukkoliikenteellä enkä pidä autolla ajamisesta. Perheessämme on kyllä ikäloppu VW Golf, mutta se on ollut rikki viimeiset 2-3 kk ja harkinnassa on pitäisikö kokonaan luopua autosta, kun bussillakin pääsee niin hyvin. Ruokaostoksetkin hoituvat kätevästi Stockalla kun edestä pääsee suoraan bussiin ja bussipysäkiltä on kivenheiton matka kotiin (lyhyempi kuin lähimmästä lähikaupasta). Kannatan ehdottomasti raitiotien rakentamista Tampereelle ja olen varma että tulen käyttämään sitä yhtä ahkerasti kuin ulkomaanmatkoilla käytän suurkaupungeissa metroa. Eli paljon.

Sopii muuten kysyä miksei keski-ikäisiä miehiä näy Espoossa joukkoliikenteessä. Voisiko olla että ei näy siksi että on kaavoitettu niin, että perheelliset ihmiset joutuvat asumaan paikoissa, joissa joukkoliikenneyhteydet ovat surkeat? En usko että suurin osa väestöstä olisi niin kiilusilmäisiä autoilun ystäviä että ideologisista syistä maksaisivat autoilusta mitä hyvänsä, jos vaihtoehtona olisi riittävän tasokas joukkoliikennepalvelu. Joukkoliikenteen houkuttavuuden kannalta hinnallakaan ei ole juuri mitään väliä, jos vain palvelu on riittävän hyvä eli tiheät ja nopeat yhteydet oikeisiin paikkoihin. Meillä vaan joukkoliikennettä rakennetaan karjankuljetuksen periaatteilla pakkokäyttäjä-proleja ajatellen ja hahmotetaan että kyseessä on sosiaalinen palvelu, vähän kuin julkinen terveydenhuolto tai kesäsiirtolat. Se ei houkuta, eikä varsinkaan jos sen käyttö tehdään vaikeaksi tai lähes mahdottomaksi kaavoitusratkaisuilla (asuminen, kaupan sijainti ja rakenne, palvelut yms.).

----------


## Salomaa

Vesalle sanon että kun ulkona on pakkasta -20 niin on se miellyttävämpää istua sisällä metroa odottamassa.  Vesa ei kovin usein Hakaniementorilla ole istunut "siistillä penkillä " raitiovaunua odottamassa.  Useilla keskustan pysäkeillä on kaksi putkea nojausta varten, eli Vesa ilmiselvästi nauttii vastaanpanemisesta.

Janille sanon että on hyvä veruke käyttää henkilöautoa, kun "yhteydet ovat huonot".  Vaalipaneelisssa sillä kertaa keski-ikäinen nainen, SDP sanoi että on ajettava autolla Pitäjänmäesta Hakaniemeen, koska "yhteydet ovat huonot".

Hänelle pidettiin esitelmä bussista 51.  Autoilijat sanovat että ensin pitää panna joukkoliikenneyhteydet kuntoon, jotta voisi siirtyä bussiin.  Myykää autoilijat ensin autonne pois, niin tilaa tulee kaduille ja joukkoliikenne nopeutuu.

----------


## teme

> Ja se 30- vuotias Kokoomuslaisen ekonomi ei istu missään nimessä.  Henkilöautolla ajamisen oikeus vaikka ruuhka-aikaan Helsingin keskustassa on Kokoomukselle kaikki kaikessa.


Olin just yhden nelikymppisen kokoomuslaisen MBA:n kanssa lounaalle, ja hän lähti kolmosen ratikalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Janille sanon että on hyvä veruke käyttää henkilöautoa, kun "yhteydet ovat huonot".  Vaalipaneelisssa sillä kertaa keski-ikäinen nainen, SDP sanoi että on ajettava autolla Pitäjänmäesta Hakaniemeen, koska "yhteydet ovat huonot". Hänelle pidettiin esitelmä bussista 51.


Eikös tämä kerro vain siitä, että joukkoliikenteestä ei ole tehty helposti hahmotettavaa ja helppoa käyttää? Jos bussilinjasto olisi selkeä, suomeksi sanottuna metroon verrannollinen diagrammilinjakarttoineen kaikkineen, niin sitten "yhteydet ovat huonot" -veruke ei toimisi. Joukkoliikenteen laatuun liittyy siis itse reittien ja liikennevälineiden lisäksi myös markkinointi, tiedotus ja yleinen kokemuksen helppous. Tässä on huimasti parannettavaa Suomessa, jossa ollaan ihan banaanivaltion tasolla näissä asioissa.

Anekdoottina mainittakoon, että vein tänään sen tällä hetkellä rikki (?) olevan Golfin takaisin huoltoon erittäin yskivän ja hädin tuskin onnistuneen käynnistyksen jälkeen. Palasin kotiin työn ääreen bussilla. Ensimmäinen pysäkille tullut bussi ei mennytkään Keskustorille ollenkaan (linja 6) ja toinen bussi (linja 21) taas kurvasi keskikaistaa kääntyvälle kaistalle (Hatanpään valtatieltä Hatanpään puistokujalle) käymättä edes pysäkillä (tuon linjan pysäkki onkin vasta risteyksen jälkeen sivukadulla). Vasta kolmas bussi (linja 1) toi keskustaan ja edelleen kotiin.

Tuli siis jälleen kerran löydettyä kaupungista yksi paikka lisää jossa matkustaja joutuu arpomaan useamman pysäkin kesken, että mistäköhän ajaa seuraava sovelias bussi. Näitä on muitakin, ja TAYS:n uudet pysäkkijärjestelytkin ovat menossa tähän suuntaan. Tällainen on myrkkyä joukkoliikenteen helppokäyttöisyydelle, kun tahallaan fragmentoidaan linjastoa juuri pysäkkien edellä. Selkeässä joukkoliikenteessä kaikki katua samaan suuntaan ajavat linjat pysähtyvät samoille pysäkeille, eikä tiettyyn suuntaan mennessä joudu arpomaan kummalla puolella katua tai risteystä pitää odottaa seuraavaa sopivaa vuoroa.

----------


## Salomaa

Jani rakentaa väkisin kantansa.  Pysäkki sijaitsee monasti niin lähellä risteystä, että vasemmalle kääntyvän linjan pysäkki on rakennettu risteyksen jälkeen.  Varsinkin silloin jos linja kulkee kaksikaistaisella vilkkaalla kadulla.  Näitä paikkoja on Helsingissä vaikka kuinka monta. 

Jos on herraskainen ajattelutapa, niin on mentävä omalla autolla, koska joukkoliikenneväline ei vie kotiovelta viiden minuutin välein.

Reittiopas näyttää uskomattoman hyvin käytettävän linjan.  Itse käytän sitä aina varsinkin silloin kun menen uuteen osoitteeseen.

Yhteenveto: Kyllä Helsingin joukkoliikenne on jo nyt riittävän korkeatasoista myös 40-vuotiaan businesmiehen käytettäväksi.  Taitaa olla Tampereellakin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:41 ----------

*Kokemuksia tänään*

En nyt suoraan kirjoita johdinautoista, vaan esim. tästä päivästä, miten joukkoliikenne toimii yleensä. Olen matkalla Konalan autokeskuksen kohdalta keskustaan Uudenmaankadulle.  Tällä pysäkillä auto tulee keskimäärin viiden minuutin sisällä(45, 361,362,363,345,324 tai 339). Nyt on kesäaika ja tällä kertaa 45 tuli alle 10 minuutin. Ajan sillä varsin joutuisasti Kampin metroaseman ovelle.  Mieleeni tule ikuisuusväittely raitiovaunun nopeudesta ja päätän testata 3:n Kampin keskuksesta Kaivokadulle: 3 min 2o sekuntia. Yksi nopeimmista mittauksistani.
(pitääkö minun lopettaa keskustelu, kun raitiovaunumiehet sanoo, että kaivokadulta ajetaan Jätkäsaaren 7 minuutissa)

Otan rautatieaseman edestä toisen kolmosen ja ajan Bulevardin Erottajan puoleiseen päähän.  Totean että Vauriotram pitää meteliä risteyksessä ja jostain syystä myös suoralla ajo-osuudella Seurahuoneen ja Erottajan välillä.

Tulen Uudenmaankadulta jalan Bulevardille ja otan bussin 20 ja ajan yhden pysäkinvälin.  Meinaan mennä junalla A, mutta saan päähäni käydä Töölössä.  Menen Postitalon eteen odottamaan bussia 18, totean että yli 10 min odotusaika ja rupean hermoilemaan ja alan kävellä Mannerheimintien suuntaan, mutta palaan takaisin odottamaan 18:aa.  Totean että Kokoomusvetoisessa Helsingissä yksityisautoilu on sallittua Kaivokadulla, jolloin kaikki autot seisovat välillä jumissa Elielinaukion molemmissa risteyksissä.

Töölöstä lähden bussilla 43 ja kävelen lopun Pohjois-Haagan kirjastoon.  Tässä vaiheessa katson reittioppaasta koska 51 menee Konalaan ja paikkansa pitää.  Poikkean Reimarlassa terveyskeskukseen  ja vaihdan  vielä lopuksi 39:ään.

8 joukkoliikennevälinettä samana päivänä (tulee vielä 4 lisää), onko valittamista, jos totean että Anteron korjausehdotukset eivät mene läpi ja tuliterä raitiovaunu koliseen, niin sovitaan sitten että kolisee, mutta perille vie.
Tämä lenkki todistaa että Helsingin joukkoliikenne toimii kokonaisuudessaan hyvin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:13 ----------

Illalla vielä Munkkiniemeen yhdistelmällä 363A + 4 sekä takaisin 52+59+39.  Tässä henkilöautolla menisi 14 min per sivu, mutta joukkoliikennemies ei murehdi 40 minuutin ajoaikaa.

Tänään siis kokemusta linjoilta 45, 3T,3B,20,18,43,51,39,363A ja 59. Yhteensä 13 eri joukkoliikennevälinettä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jani rakentaa väkisin kantansa.  Pysäkki sijaitsee monasti niin lähellä risteystä, että vasemmalle kääntyvän linjan pysäkki on rakennettu risteyksen jälkeen.  Varsinkin silloin jos linja kulkee kaksikaistaisella vilkkaalla kadulla.  Näitä paikkoja on Helsingissä vaikka kuinka monta. 
> 
> Jos on herraskainen ajattelutapa, niin on mentävä omalla autolla, koska joukkoliikenneväline ei vie kotiovelta viiden minuutin välein.
> 
> Reittiopas näyttää uskomattoman hyvin käytettävän linjan.  Itse käytän sitä aina varsinkin silloin kun menen uuteen osoitteeseen.
> 
> Yhteenveto: Kyllä Helsingin joukkoliikenne on jo nyt riittävän korkeatasoista myös 40-vuotiaan businesmiehen käytettäväksi.  Taitaa olla Tampereellakin.


Quod erat demonstrandum...  :Frown: 

Salomaan näkemys edustaa pakkokäyttäjäjoukkoliikenteen suunnittelua puhtaimmillaan. Ei väliä matkustuskokemuksen helppoudella, kunhan reitti on optimoitu yksittäisen linjan liikennöinnin kannalta. Matkustaja katsokoon etukäteen aikataulusta ja reittioppaasta ja odottakoon sitten siinä bussia joka tulee +/- 10 min toleranssilla. Tällä asenteella ei houkutella matkustajia, joilla on vaihtoehtoja.

Minusta on suorastaan asiatonta väittää herraskaiseksi näkemystä, että pysäkit ja pysähtymiskäyttäytyminen pitäisi suunnitella matkustajan kannalta rationaaliseksi. Saahan tuollakin tavalla kyllä keskustelun loppumaan. En ymmärrä mitä "herraskaista" on siinä, että jos olen menossa esim. Hatanpään valtatieltä keskustaan ja sinne menevät (mm.) linjat 1 ja 21 niin että olisi järkevämpää että ne molemmat pysähtyisivät samalla pysäkillä eivätkä eri kaduilla vastakkaisilla puolilla risteystä. Tuo tarkoittaa että minun pitäisi matkustajana ottaa selvää kumpi on tulossa ensin (ja arvata vielä oikein liikennöintiin liittyvä epätarkkuus) ja sen mukaan mennä oikealle pysäkille. Sinä aikana kun tarkistaa tuon reittioppaasta mobiililaitteella (jos soveltuva laite on mukana) ehtii pahimmassa tapauksessa yksi vuoro mennä jo ohi ja sitten saa odottaa seuraavaa.

Muistutan vielä että kyseessä ei ole mikään uusi osoite minulle. Tunnen paikan hyvin, mutta en mitenkään voi muistaa ulkoa kaikkia joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä aikatauluineen tuonne, kun en kulje siellä jatkuvasti ja ne saattavat sitäpaitsi muuttua jonkin verran joka aikataulukausi. Kyseessä on suuren sisääntuloväylän varsi josta kulkee kohtuullisesti busseja, joten oletus olisi että niiden synergia hyödynnettäisiin paremman joukkoliikennepalvelun tarjoamiseksi eikä tahallaan fragmentoitaisi tarjontaa.

Mitä muuten tulee "viiden minuutin vuoroväliin" niin pari kommenttia vielä tuosta:

1) Pilkka osuu omaan nilkkaan, koska asun paikassa, josta kulkee ruuhkatunnin aikana n. 25 bussivuoroa tunnissa (taitaa olla enemmänkin nykyään, mutta en ole laskenut muutamaan vuoteen uusiksi -- ja lisäksi tulevat vielä seutuliikenteen vuorot joita ei näy pysäkkiaikatauluissa). Se on paljon tiheämmin kuin kerran viidessä minuutissa. Tosin vain keskimäärin, kun bussit yleensä valitettavasti ajavat letkassa.

2) Oikeasti viiden minuutin vuoroväliä ei tarvita. 10 minuuttia olisi ihan sopiva ja sivummalla (=pidemmän matka-ajan takana) 15 minuuttiakin riittäisi. Harmi vaan että Tampereella on valittu pikemminkin tie, jossa liian monella linjalla on 30 minuutin vuoroväli ja on paljon suurimmalta osaltaan päällekäisiä linjoja, jotka vain rönsyilevät jossain kohtaa palvelemaan marginaalisesti eri alueita. Tämäkin on myrkkyä joukkoliikenteen selkeydelle ja palvelutasolle. Pitäisi olla mieluummin hieman niukemmin linjoja lukumääräisesti, mutta nuo olisivat vahvan palvelutason linjoja 10-15 min vuorovälillä, jolloin ei tarvitsisi aikatauluja tuijotella vaan reittikartta riittäisi matkustamiseen. Ja sen reittikartan pitäisi olla selkeä ja diagrammaattinen. Näillä eväillä saataisiin myös keski-ikäisiä ja keskiluokkaisia asiakkaita lisää joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vesalle sanon että kun ulkona on pakkasta -20 niin on se miellyttävämpää istua sisällä metroa odottamassa.  Vesa ei kovin usein Hakaniementorilla ole istunut "siistillä penkillä " raitiovaunua odottamassa.  Useilla keskustan pysäkeillä on kaksi putkea nojausta varten, eli Vesa ilmiselvästi nauttii vastaanpanemisesta.


Salomaa ei ilmeisesti ole käynyt muussa raitiovaunukaupungissa kuin Helsingissä? Kun ulkona on -20°C, odotan mielelläni sisällä. Sillä ei minulle ole mitään väliä, onko se sisätila metro- vai ratikkaliikennettä varten rakennettu, jos siellä on lämmin.

Olen monasti odotellut myös Hakaniemessä ratikkaa enkä kai kokenut sitä koskaan mitenkään järin miellyttäväksi. Mutta jos näin halutaan olevan, ei kai sille mitään mahda. Pistetään sitten vaikka miljardi metroon, jottei Hakaniemessä tulevaisuudessakaan tarvitse nauttia ratikan odottelusta. Salomaa ei varmaan itse pahemmin halua ratikoita Hakaniemessä odotella, kun ei asiaan parannusta tarvitse.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos on herraskainen ajattelutapa, niin on mentävä omalla autolla, koska joukkoliikenneväline ei vie kotiovelta viiden minuutin välein.


Minulla on kovasti herraskainen ajattelutapa, mutta ei tule mieleenkään mennä omalla autolla, koska joukkoliikenneväline vie kotiovelta viiden minuutin välein. Tosin tänään tein poikkeuksen ja ajoin omalla autolla Lasipalatsille, sillä klo 3 aamuyöllä joukkoliikenneväline ei kulje.




> Tämä lenkki todistaa että Helsingin joukkoliikenne toimii kokonaisuudessaan hyvin.


Tuo lenkki ei todista mitään muuta kuin sen, että matkaketjusi on harvinaisen pöhkö ja vertailet keskenään asioita, jotka eivät ole vertailukelpoisia. Mutta hyvä kuitenkin, että olet tyytyväinen.

----------


## vompatti

> Mieleeni tule ikuisuusväittely raitiovaunun nopeudesta ja päätän testata 3:n Kampin keskuksesta Kaivokadulle: 3 min 2o sekuntia. Yksi nopeimmista mittauksistani.
> (pitääkö minun lopettaa keskustelu, kun raitiovaunumiehet sanoo, että kaivokadulta ajetaan Jätkäsaaren 7 minuutissa)


Provokaatioihin ei pitäisi ikinä vastata, mutta menköön tämän kerran. Teetkö tuon yhden pysäkkivälin perusteella päätelmän, että raitiovaunu on hidas? Ja sotket tuon vielä Jätkäsaaren 7 minuutin ajoaikaan?

Matkustan säännöllisesti bussilla 65A/66A. Arvaa kuinka pitkään kestää matka Kaivokadulla pysäkiltä Seurahuoneen edestä Ateneumin eteen? Hyvin harvoin alle kaksi minuuttia, yleensä jopa kolme minuuttia. Kävellen pääsen nopeammin.Liikenneympäristö Kaivokadun tienoilla on kuitenkin hieman erilaista kuin muualla: mm. liikennevaloja on enemmän.

Joukkoliikenne ei ole hidasta vaikka Kaivokadulla siltä tuntuisikin. Matkustin kerran keskellä päivää Kampin keskuksen kulmalta Fredrikinkadun risteyksestä bussilla 21V Kiviaidankadun pysäkille. Ja aikaa kului juuri tuo seitsemän minuuttia. Miksi ihmeessä raitiovaunu ei kulkisi lyhyempää matkaa yhtä nopeasti, kun liikennevalojakin on vähemmän?

Toivottavasti saadaan Helsinkiin johdinautot Kaivokadulle. Pääsee Salomaa vertailemaan nopeuksia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tuo lenkki ei todista mitään muuta kuin sen, että matkaketjusi on harvinaisen pöhkö ja vertailet keskenään asioita, jotka eivät ole vertailukelpoisia. Mutta hyvä kuitenkin, että olet tyytyväinen.


Mitä Daniel tarkoitat ylläolevalla ?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:16 ----------




> Provokaatioihin ei pitäisi ikinä vastata, mutta menköön tämän kerran. Teetkö tuon yhden pysäkkivälin perusteella päätelmän, että raitiovaunu on hidas? Ja sotket tuon vielä Jätkäsaaren 7 minuutin ajoaikaan?
> 
> 
> Toivottavasti saadaan Helsinkiin johdinautot Kaivokadulle. Pääsee Salomaa vertailemaan nopeuksia.


Viestiketjussa kiihkeässä vaiheessa raitiovaunumiehet väittivät että 7 minuutissa menee kyseinen väli.  Silloin kun mitataan jotain niin mittaus on tehtävä monta kertaa.  olen monta kertaa mitannut ajoajan Kampin keskuksen pysäkiltä Kaivokadulle.  Usein menee 4- 5 minuuttia.  Sitten tämän logiikan mukaan innostuin kirjoittamaan että jätkäsaareen ei menne 7 minuutissa, jos kerran Kamppiin menee jo 4 min.  Voi sítä metelin määrää tällä palstalla, kun menin kertomaan todellisia ajoaikoja.  Ei edes faktatietoa saisi esittää !

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:21 ----------




> Salomaa ei ilmeisesti ole käynyt muussa raitiovaunukaupungissa kuin Helsingissä? Kun ulkona on -20°C, odotan mielelläni sisällä. Sillä ei minulle ole mitään väliä, onko se sisätila metro- vai ratikkaliikennettä varten rakennettu, jos siellä on lämmin.
> 
> Olen monasti odotellut myös Hakaniemessä ratikkaa enkä kai kokenut sitä koskaan mitenkään järin miellyttäväksi. .... Salomaa ei varmaan itse pahemmin halua ratikoita Hakaniemessä odotella, kun ei asiaan parannusta tarvitse.


MM. Prahassa testasin useita eri linjojen raitiovaunuja.  Pelaa kuin enkeli.  Metron kolme linjaa Prahassa myös pelaa kuin enkeli.  Kaupunki on joukkoliikennemiehen mekka.  Säästetään Pietari toiseen kohtaan ja sanotaan että Tallinna kelpaa minulle.

Kuinka monessa paikassa Helsingissä odotat raitiovaunua sisällä ?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:29 ----------




> Quod erat demonstrandum... 
> 
> Salomaan näkemys edustaa pakkokäyttäjäjoukkoliikenteen suunnittelua puhtaimmillaan. Ei väliä matkustuskokemuksen helppoudella, kunhan reitti on optimoitu yksittäisen linjan liikennöinnin kannalta. Matkustaja katsokoon etukäteen aikataulusta ja reittioppaasta ja odottakoon sitten siinä bussia joka tulee +/- 10 min toleranssilla. Tällä asenteella ei houkutella matkustajia, joilla on vaihtoehtoja.
> 
> ...... Ja sen reittikartan pitäisi olla selkeä ja diagrammaattinen. Näillä eväillä saataisiin myös keski-ikäisiä ja keskiluokkaisia asiakkaita lisää joukkoliikenteeseen.


Jani on turhan kyyninen, ikäänkuin  joukkoliikenteen suunnittelija tekisi kiusaa tai tekisi työnsä huolimattomasti. Yli 90 % tulee aikataulun mukaan pysäkille täällä Helsingissä.  Tässähän tuli selväksi Janin ja minun joukkoliikenneaste. Minä ajan kaikki matkat joukkoliikenteellä.

Samaa mieltä olen siitä, että Helsingin paperille painettu reittikartta on surkea.
Se on toivoton käyttää myös minulle.  En ymmärrä miksi asiaa ei korjata.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kyllä ne edelleen kolisevat risteyksissä nimenomaan uudet vaunut.


Niinhän ne kolisevat, HKL:n Variotramit nimittäin, sekä matalauraisissa ristikoissa, että nykyisillä liian kapeilla pyörillä varustettuna myös kolmessa Helsingin ratikkaverkolle koemielessä asennetussa syväuraisessa ristikossa.  :Cool: 

Tässä julkaisussa lisää tietoa aiheesta: Selvitys syväuraisista vaihteista ja ristikoista Helsingin raitiotieverkolle

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä Daniel tarkoitat ylläolevalla?


Jos vertailet seututieksi luokitellulla maantiellä kulkevaa bussia ja Helsingin ydinkeskustan paria hitainta pysäkkiväliä ratikalla, niin tuollaisesta vertailusta ei saa järkevää vastausta siihen, onko ratikalla ja bussilla liikennemuotoon perustuvaa nopeuseroa. Vähän kuin kertoisit suurena uutisena, että 20-vuotias juoksee Cooperin testissä paremman tuloksen kuin 2-vuotias.

Lisäksi joukkoliikennejärjestelmää ei ole luotu sitä varten, että sillä voi matkustaa ydinkeskustassa yhden tai kahden pysäkkivälin matkoja. Tietenkin sellaisiakin matkoja voi tehdä ja tehdäänkin, mutta niille ei järjestelmää suunnitella eikä niiden toimivuuden perusteella voi vetää järjestelmän toimivuudesta mitään johtopäätöksiä.

Jos minä matkustan nelosella Munkkiniemen puistotien pysäkiltä Meilahden sairaalalle, niin matka sujuu nopeasti ja jouhevasti. Autot eivät häiritse, valoetuudet toimivat. Voinko sen perusteella väittää, että Helsingin raitiotiet ovat nopea ja häiriötön liikennemuoto? En voi, koska matkustamani väli on liian pieni otos koko verkosta ja lisäksi epätyypillinen.

----------


## Knightrider

Johdinautoille tai ei, niin sekä Kaivokadulle (0,375 Km, jopa 5 min kun lasketaan Mikonkatu/Kaisaniemenkatu-Kaivokatu- sekä Mannerheimintie-Kaivokatu- risteykset mukaan. Eli 4 km/h) että Turunlinnantielle (0,750 Km, jopa 10 min, kun lasketaan Kehä I:n risteys mukaan. Eli 4 km/h myös) mahtuisi bussikaistat. Miksei niitä tehdä sinne missä niitä tarvitaan? Miettikääs vaikka matkaa linjalla 519A Vuosaaren satamasta Malmin asemalle, saat istua parhaimmillaan 20 min+Itäkeskuksen terminaalin jättö, lastaus ja kiertäminen eli melkein puoli tuntia lisää kahden pysäkkiparin takia. Jos bussi ei kävisi Turunlinnantietä Itäkeskuksessa, matkaan eli kuluisikaan 50 min vaan 22 min.*

Bussikaistojen ja HELMI-liikennevalojen kera Turunlinnantie hurahtaisi 2 minuutissa/suunta ja Kaivokadusta päästäisiin minuuttissa.**

*) Luvut perustuvat omien mittausten ennätysruuhka-aikoihin, poikkeustilanteita mukaan laskematta.
**) Arvioita, jotka on laskettu, kun tiedetään yöllisien bussien keskinopeudet ja katujen pituudet.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Viestiketjussa kiihkeässä vaiheessa raitiovaunumiehet väittivät että 7 minuutissa menee kyseinen väli.  Silloin kun mitataan jotain niin mittaus on tehtävä monta kertaa.  olen monta kertaa mitannut ajoajan Kampin keskuksen pysäkiltä Kaivokadulle.  Usein menee 4- 5 minuuttia.  Sitten tämän logiikan mukaan innostuin kirjoittamaan että jätkäsaareen ei menne 7 minuutissa, jos kerran Kamppiin menee jo 4 min.  Voi sítä metelin määrää tällä palstalla, kun menin kertomaan todellisia ajoaikoja.  Ei edes faktatietoa saisi esittää !


Voi sitä metelin määrää, kun joku ei sinua uskokaan! Faktaa saa esittää, mutta anekdootteja on turha esittää faktana. Olen itsekin tehnyt noita samoja mittauksia (ja sinulle tuloksistani maininnut), ja ne systemaattisesti poikkeavat sinun mittauksistasi. Alaspäin.

Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita, että olisin enemmän oikeassa, vaan että näitä mittauksia tehdessä menetelmät pitää suunnitella huolellisesti (ja niistä pitää pitää kiinni), ja että mittauksia pitää tehdä vähintään kymmeniä, mutta mieluummin satoja, ennenkuin ajoajoista oikeasti voi mitään pitävää päätellä (muuta kuin sen, että ne vaihtelevat).




> Kuinka monessa paikassa Helsingissä odotat raitiovaunua sisällä ?


Aika monessa; pitää vain tietää sopivat paikat. Yritätkö tällä kysymykselläsi jotenkin kumota sen, että lämmin raitiovaunupysäkki on halvempi rakentaa kuin lämmin metroasema?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jani on turhan kyyninen, ikäänkuin  joukkoliikenteen suunnittelija tekisi kiusaa tai tekisi työnsä huolimattomasti. Yli 90 % tulee aikataulun mukaan pysäkille täällä Helsingissä.  Tässähän tuli selväksi Janin ja minun joukkoliikenneaste. Minä ajan kaikki matkat joukkoliikenteellä.


Ei kyse ole kiusanteosta vaan joko kompetenssin tai vaivannäön puutteesta. Tehdä kaikki niinkuin ennenkin on tehty eikä välitetä ottaa oppia muualta ja parantaa asioita.

Äläpäs tee mitään nokkavia oletuksia allekirjoittaneen "joukkoliikenneasteesta". Se on vuosien varrella vaihdellut 0-100 % välillä (viimeiset 2-3 kk joukkoliikenne n. 99 %, sitä ennen aika pitkään 50/50 %), joten voin sanoa että omakohtaista kokemusta on sekä autoilusta että joukkoliikennematkustuksesta. Ja sen tiedän että ratissa en ole onnellinen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos vertailet seututieksi luokitellulla maantiellä kulkevaa bussia ja Helsingin ydinkeskustan paria hitainta pysäkkiväliä ratikalla, niin tuollaisesta vertailusta ei saa järkevää vastausta siihen, onko ratikalla ja bussilla liikennemuotoon perustuvaa nopeuseroa. Vähän kuin kertoisit suurena uutisena, että 20-vuotias juoksee Cooperin testissä paremman tuloksen kuin 2-vuotias.
> 
> Lisäksi joukkoliikennejärjestelmää ei ole luotu sitä varten, että sillä voi matkustaa ydinkeskustassa yhden tai kahden pysäkkivälin matkoja. Tietenkin sellaisiakin matkoja voi tehdä ja tehdäänkin, mutta niille ei järjestelmää suunnitella eikä niiden toimivuuden perusteella voi vetää järjestelmän toimivuudesta mitään johtopäätöksiä.
> 
> Jos minä matkustan nelosella Munkkiniemen puistotien pysäkiltä Meilahden sairaalalle, niin matka sujuu nopeasti ja jouhevasti. Autot eivät häiritse, valoetuudet toimivat. Voinko sen perusteella väittää, että Helsingin raitiotiet ovat nopea ja häiriötön liikennemuoto? En voi, koska matkustamani väli on liian pieni otos koko verkosta ja lisäksi epätyypillinen.


Ymmärsit väärin missä tarkoituksessa otin tämän Jätkäsaari- Kaivokatu 7 min. jutun.  Sillä oli tarkoitus selventää raitiovaunu-uskoivaisuutta .  Halusin sillä tuoda esille raitiovaunun puolustaminen voi saada mitä ihmeellisimpiä muotoja.  Tässä ketjussa aiemmin tuosta 7 minuutin ajomatkasta ei annetttu periksi.  Tiedät itsekin että se ei ole mahdollinen.  Johdinautohankkeen edetessä koko ajan kiihkomielisimmät raitiovaunun puolustajat hävisivät tältä palstalta.

Se ette joukkoliikennejärjestelmää ei ole luotu yhden tai kahden pysäkinvälin matkaa varten, olen jyrkästi eri mieltä.  Kivikaupungissa nimenomaan eräs keskeinen liikkumisen funktio on myös 1 - 2 pysäkin raitiovaunumatkat.  Helsingin ilmastossa sataa, tuulee , on pakkasta jne.  Nimenomaan silloin ajetaaan yksi pysäkinvali raitiovaunulla.

Yksi 13 kulkuneuvon reitti ei anna yleiskuvaa, mutta hyvin useana päivänä matkustan 5 - 10 eri välineellä päivässä.  Se jäi epäselväksi tämä pöhkö-sanan käyttö linjavalintojen yhteydessä, voitko täsmentää mitä tarkoitat ?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:55 ----------

Matkalainen voi lisää kertoa, missä on lämpimiä raitiovaunun odotuspaikkoja.  Taitaa myös Matkalainen uskoa että Kampin keskukselta ajetaan 3 minuutissa raitiovanulla Jätkäsaareen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:02 ----------

*Ilta-Sanomat tänään:*

"Raitiovaunut ja johdinautot ovat tekemässä paluuta Suomen suurimpiin kaupunkeihin, tosin teknisesti kehittyneinä versioina. 

Helsinki suunnittelee johdinautoliikennettä. Turussa raitiovaunut ovat tekemässä paluuta vuosien jälkeen.

Myös Tampereelle kaavaillaan modernia katuraitiotietä. Kaupunkilaiset voivat nyt kommentoida reittisuunnitelmaa verkossa."

Olemmekos me kaikki tyytyväisiä tähän uutiseen, jokainen saa jotain.  Johdinauto hanke Helsingissä etenee.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Se ette joukkoliikennejärjestelmää ei ole luotu yhden tai kahden pysäkinvälin matkaa varten, olen jyrkästi eri mieltä.  Kivikaupungissa nimenomaan eräs keskeinen liikkumisen funktio on myös 1 - 2 pysäkin raitiovaunumatkat.  Helsingin ilmastossa sataa, tuulee , on pakkasta jne.  Nimenomaan silloin ajetaaan yksi pysäkinvali raitiovaunulla.


Ajetaan ajetaan, ei kai sitä kukaan ole kieltänytkään. Järjestelmää vain ei ole suunniteltu nimenomaan tätä varten, tämä on positiivinen sivutuote.




> Matkalainen voi lisää kertoa, missä on lämpimiä raitiovaunun odotuspaikkoja.


Esimerkiksi Kampin keskuksen aulassa voi odotella 3T:n vaunuja molempiin suuntiin; Fredrikinkadulle näkee sen verran hyvin että ehtii myös rautatieaseman suuntaan menevään vaunuun. Stockmannin aulasta ehtii Aleksanterinkadulla Senaatintorin suuntaan meneviin vaunuihin. Jne. Näitä paikkoja kyllä on. Ja edelleen, miten tämä mitenkään kumoaa sen, että lämmin raitiovaunupysäkki on halvempi kuin lämmin metroasema?




> Taitaa myös Matkalainen uskoa että Kampin keskukselta ajetaan 3 minuutissa raitiovanulla Jätkäsaareen.


Sinä taidat tosissasi uskoa, että joku on tuollaista väittänyt. En muista kenenkään täällä noin väittäneen, en edes itseni. Sinun arviosi neljästä minuutista rautatieasemalta Kamppiin on hiukan yläkanttiin - minun arvioni mukaan.




> *Ilta-Sanomat tänään:*
> 
> "Raitiovaunut ja johdinautot ovat tekemässä paluuta Suomen suurimpiin kaupunkeihin, tosin teknisesti kehittyneinä versioina. 
> 
> Helsinki suunnittelee johdinautoliikennettä. Turussa raitiovaunut ovat tekemässä paluuta vuosien jälkeen.
> 
> Myös Tampereelle kaavaillaan modernia katuraitiotietä. Kaupunkilaiset voivat nyt kommentoida reittisuunnitelmaa verkossa."
> 
> Olemmekos me kaikki tyytyväisiä tähän uutiseen, jokainen saa jotain.  Johdinauto hanke Helsingissä etenee.


Olipahan harvinaisen mitäänsanomaton uutinen. Ei siinä ymmärtääkseni kerrota mitään uutta mistään johdinautohankkeesta Helsingissä; eiköhän tuo viittaa edelleen taannoiseen selvitykseen, jonka ansioista ja "ansioista" on täälläkin keskusteltu.

----------


## SD202

> Se ette joukkoliikennejärjestelmää ei ole luotu yhden tai kahden pysäkinvälin matkaa varten, olen jyrkästi eri mieltä.  Kivikaupungissa nimenomaan eräs keskeinen liikkumisen funktio on myös 1 - 2 pysäkin raitiovaunumatkat.  Helsingin ilmastossa sataa, tuulee , on pakkasta jne.  Nimenomaan silloin ajetaaan yksi pysäkinvali raitiovaunulla.


Vai johtuuko tämä 1-2 pysäkinvälin liikkuminen raitiovaunulla silkasta laiskuudesta? "Kävellen olisit jo perillä - ja saisit hyötyliikuntaakin"?  Ehkä olen hieman väärä henkilö kommentoimaan tätä asiaa, kun kävelen joka työpäivä työmatkojeni yhteydessä n. 4 km eli en ihan 100%:sti ymmärrä tervejalkaisia ihmisiä, jotka kulkevat 1-2 pysäkinväliä raitiovaunulla tai vaikka bussillakin. Tokihan voisin itsekin helpottaa tuota "kamalaa" 4 km päivittäistä kävelyäni menemällä bussilla noin kilometrin mittaiset matkat koti-rautatieasema ja rautatieasema-työpaikka. Pahus vain, kun huoli vatsanseutuni ympärysmitasta helpottaa päätöstäni valita kävely bussilla matkustamisen sijasta. Pakkaseen on keksitty talvivaatteet ja sateenvarjokin on hyvä keksintö sadekelillä... :Wink: 

Ja aiheeseen enemmän liittyen: http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/T...Suutisboksi_p1
"Trollikat tulossa Helsinkiin" - Nyt se on sitten varma asia? Vai onko taas kyse tämän luotettavan uutislähteen tyylistä uutisoida asioita...?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> "Trollikat tulossa Helsinkiin" - Nyt se on sitten varma asia? Vai onko taas kyse tämän luotettavan uutislähteen tyylistä uutisoida asioita...?


Eihän tuossa ole mitään uutta. Sama Lehmuskosken lausunto, joka on kuultu aikaisemminkin. Eikä asia ole voinut millään edetä mitenkään, koska se itse selvitys on lausuntokierroksella. HSL:n hallituksen kokouksessa tänään asiaa ei ole käsitelty ainakaan esityslistan mukaan. Seuraava päätös asiasta tehdään vasta syksyllä lausuntojen jälkeen. Voimassa on siis ainoastaan HSL:n virallinen mielipide sekä Soininvaaran epävirallinen mielipide:

"HSL pyytää omistajakunniltaan lausuntoa seuraaviin kysymyksiin: Pitääkö kunta johdinautoliikenteen käyttöönottoa tarkoituksenmukaisena jotakuinkin liitteenä olevan selvityksen esittämässä muodossa ja aikataulussa? -- Pitääkö kunta tarkoituksenmukaisena johdinautoliikenteen sisällyttämistä vaihtoehtojen joukkoon HSL:n tehdessä tulevaisuudessa suunnitelmia joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi kyseisen kunnan alueella?"

"Johdinautoselvitys lähetettiin lausunnolle kuntiin. Oli vähän ajatusta, ettei lähetettäisi vaan todettaisiin, ettei aiheuta toimenpiteitä, koska hankkeeseen ei suhtauduttu kovin optimistisesti. Todettiin kuitenkin, että tällaisten liikennepoliittisten kannanottojen esittäminen kuuluu jäsenkunnille, jotka maksavat laskutkin, joten lausutaan ensin ja tyrmätään sitten."

En minä yhtään ymmärrä, miksi HS on yhtäkkiä päättänyt "uutisoida" asiasta - taas. Lisää virallisia mielipiteitä asiasta saadaan, kun Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta esittää asiasta lausuntoa Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen päätettäväksi. Se tapahtunee joskus syyskuussa. Sitä ennen johdinautot eivät yksinkertaisesti "etene" eivätkä "ole tulossa" millään tavoin, vaikka kuka väittäisi mitä.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitä en tiedä minkä ikäisiä keskustelijat täällä ovat, mutta yleistä on Helsingissä se että vanhempien osuus ikärakenteesta on suurempi kuin maaseutukaupungeissa.  Tästä seuraa se että 1 - 3 pysäkin matka on oleellinen matkasuorite, vaikka se ei 30-vuotiaalta hyväkuntoiselta siltä näytä.

Olen samaa mieltä siitä,jos muutosta ei tapahdu, niin samaa asiaa ei uutisoida kahta kertaa siten, että välissä on vielä selkeä pitkä aikajakso.  Tarkistan tämän asian ja olen kuullut että kaupunkisuunnittelulauta hänksättää vastaan.  Keskustelun ollessa kiihkeimmillään tällä palstalla kysyin asiaa  asiantuntijoilta ja silloin mentiin johdonmukaisesti eteenpäin.  Palataan tähän pikapuoliin.

Osittain uutena ja täällä vähän käytynä aiheena on liikennepäästöt ja vielä vähemmän läpikäytynä on  liikenteen melun vähentäminen. Päästöjen suhteen edelleen löydetään uusia haittavaikutuksia ihmisen terveyteen, joten siitä käyvä keskustelu ei pitkään polje paikallaan. 

Helsinki on byrokraattinen hallintokaupunki, josta viimeaikoina on saatu surkuhupaisia ja tragikoomisia esimerkkejä, oli sitten kysymys rakennussuojelusta, kiiinteistöjen myymisestä, pienyrittäjän tukemisesta tai puiston käsittäminen rakentamattomana tonttina.

Yksi lautakunta vie asiaa eteenpäin ja  toinen heittää hiekkaa rattaisiin.  Tuo risteyksien kiskojenvaihtosuunnitelma on sellainen, missä on mahdollisuus Vauriotrammin uusiin vaikeuksiin ja summakin on aika mahtavaa luokkaa.  Jos homma ei suju, niin kyllä siinä muutama raitiovaunuhenkinen virkamies ja poliitikko haluaa ainakin pitää johdinautokysymyksen avoimena.

Mutta korostan että sähköistämien kait aloitetaan dieselbussilinjoilta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta korostan että sähköistämien kait aloitetaan dieselbussilinjoilta.


Kyllä, mutta a) perustellen sen taloudellisia hyötyjä raitiovaunulinjan lakkauttamisella ja b) aloittaen niiltä dieselbussilinjoilta, jotka olisi Helsingissä kaikkein mielekkäimpiä korvata raitioliikenteellä (ja joita on haluttukin korvata raitioliikenteellä) ja jotka suurimmaksi osaksi kulkevat olemassa olevia raitioteitä pitkin.

----------


## Jykke

> Osittain uutena ja täällä vähän käytynä aiheena on liikennepäästöt ja vielä vähemmän läpikäytynä on  liikenteen melun vähentäminen. Päästöjen suhteen edelleen löydetään uusia haittavaikutuksia ihmisen terveyteen, joten siitä käyvä keskustelu ei pitkään polje paikallaan.


 Päästöjen haittallisuutta ei kukaan varmasti tällä palstalla ole yrittänyt kumotakkaan, mutta kun sekään ei ole mikään ratkaiseva asia tässä. Ratikka että johdinauto on yhtä päästötön kaupungissa. Kapasiteeti ja liikennöintikustannukset tässä enemmän painavat kupissa. 




> Tuo risteyksien kiskojenvaihtosuunnitelma on sellainen, missä on mahdollisuus Vauriotrammin uusiin vaikeuksiin ja summakin on aika mahtavaa luokkaa.


  Luitko edes selvitystä? Tässä pähkinänkuoressa: 




> Uudistuksen tarkoituksena on
>  Alentaa raitioliikenteen liikennöintikustannuksia  Kaluston ja radan kunnossapidon tarve muuttuu
> siten, että pyörien laippojen korkeus pysyy paremmin sallituissa mittarajoissa, mutta toisaalta pyöriä on
> pidettävä (profilointikoneen avulla) muodossaan nykyistä paremmin, johtuen vierintäkehän sisäreunan
> lisääntyneestä kulumisesta. Radan osalta kunnostustarve vähenee ristikkoalueiden laippaurien pohjien
> korjaushitsauksen ja hionnan osalta, mutta lisääntyy risteyskärkien ja siipikiskojen hionnan osalta. Jälkimmäistä
> työtä on pituusmetreissä laskien vähemmän ja siksi se vaati Raitioliikenneyksikön käsityksen
> mukaan vähemmän työtä, kuin urapohjien hionta.
>  Lieventää vaihteista ja ristikoista itsestään johtuvia nopeusrajoituksia ja siten useissa tapauksissa
> ...


 Eli nopeuden kasvaminen, kustannusten säästäminen ja metelin ja tärinän väheneminen. Asioita joista itsekin olet raitioliikennettä Hesassa kovasti kritisoinut.

----------


## SD202

> Eihän tuossa ole mitään uutta. Sama Lehmuskosken lausunto, joka on kuultu aikaisemminkin...
> 
> ...En minä yhtään ymmärrä, miksi HS on yhtäkkiä päättänyt "uutisoida" asiasta - taas. Lisää virallisia mielipiteitä asiasta saadaan, kun Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta esittää asiasta lausuntoa Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen päätettäväksi. Se tapahtunee joskus syyskuussa. Sitä ennen johdinautot eivät yksinkertaisesti "etene" eivätkä "ole tulossa" millään tavoin, vaikka kuka väittäisi mitä.


Villi arvaus: HS:n (toimittajan) oma mielipide on johdinautojen puolesta ja tällä tavalla lukijoillekin saadaan syötettyä "varmaa" tietoa? Huoh, HS:n tyyli alkaa olla jo lähellä mainospainotteista tv-kanavaa, jonka tekstikanavalle tehdään uutisia tyhjästä esim. kyseisen kanavan lähettämistä urheilulajeista: maailmassa on yleensä tärkeämpiäkin urheilu-uutisia tarjolla, mutta eihän niitä kannata uutisoida, "kun kanavallamme ei ole lähetysoikeutta kyseisen lajin tapahtumiin.  :Sad:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Villi arvaus: HS:n (toimittajan) oma mielipide on johdinautojen puolesta ja tällä tavalla lukijoillekin saadaan syötettyä "varmaa" tietoa?


Ei toimittajan tarvitse välttämättä olla varsinaisesti mitään "mieltä". Toimittajia kiinnostaa aina kaikki uutisoinnin arvoinen; se, että ollaan tekemässä jotain uutta ja jännää. Koska se kiinnostaa lukijoitakin. Kiinnostavamman uutisen saa, kun kirjoittaa, että Helsinkiin ollaan tekemässä johdinautoja, köysirataa, vesibusseja, minimetroa, lisää metroa, ratikkaakin, ratikkasiltoja, Pisaraa, Tallinnan tunnelia jne. Toimittajien silmissä valitettavasti kaikki selvitykset näyttävät aina siltä, että nyt ollaan kovaa vauhtia puuhaamassa sitä sun tätä. Ja kaikki mainitut hyödyt ovat aina yksiselitteisesti syitä myös rakentaa sitä sun tätä. Kokonaishyödyn arviointia ja vertailua kustannuksiin ei tehdä. Eikä se mitään helppoa olisikaan. Mutta siitä seuraa, että jos Lehmuskoski mainitsee pari hyötyä johdinautoille (ja useimmiten samat vanhat fraasit), toimittaja tekee jutun jossa johdinautot on sitten päätetty rakentaa niiden hyötyjen vuoksi.

Suotavaa toki olisi, että kun Helsingin kaupunki- ja liikennesuunnittelu on Helsingin alueen tärkeimpiä uutisia, että toimittajat perehtyisivät asioihin pitkän aikavälin päätöksentekoketjuina eivätkä aina pudottelisi satunnaisia uutisotsikoita aina kun mainitaan sana "metro", "raitiovaunu" tai "johdinauto". Minusta relevantti asia uutiseen on, että milloin ja mikä taho on seuraavaksi tekemässä asiassa ratkaisuja ja mikä on sen päätöksen painoarvo. Ei valtionpolitiikkaakaan uutisoida niin, että kun joku opetusministeriön virkamies sanoo, että lukukausimaksuja selvitetään, että "lukukausimaksut ovat tulossa". Valtakunnanpolitiikassakin ymmärretään, että eduskunta päättää. Miksei sitten kunnallispolitiikassa?

Ja tuo ei tosiaan ole HS:n uutinen vaan STT:n. Lisäksi HS:n verkkouutisoinnin taso on selkeästi kehnompaa kuin painetun. On hyvinkin mahdollista, että huomiseen painettuun HS tekee asiasta vähän kattavamman jutun.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:13 ----------




> Lisää virallisia mielipiteitä asiasta saadaan, kun Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta esittää asiasta lausuntoa Helsingin kaupunginhallituksen päätettäväksi.


Niin ja täsmennys tähän: oikeasti en tiedä, mikä taho tai mitkä tahot on Helsingin puolella lausuntoa asiasta antamassa. Kuvittelisin kuitenkin, että kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto/-lautakunta asiaa jossain muodossa käsittelee. Onhan kyseessä selvitys, joka vaikuttaisi esim. Hernesaaren ratikkaan ja KSV:n suunnittelemiin katumuutoksiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

Siitä pysäkillä odottamisesta, sisällä, ulkona, sateessa tai helteessä. Miten johdinautot sitä muuttavat? Entä metro?

Minä odotan joka matkallani metroa katoksettomalla pysäkillä vähintään 4 minuuttia. Usein en viitsi odottaa, vaan kävelen vartin. Jos vaikka metron sijasta olisi johdinautoja, nuo kävelyt jäisivät ehkä pois. Jos olisi nykyaikaisia  siis ei helsinkiläisiä  raitioliikennepalveluita, jäisi se 4 minuutin odottaminenkin pois.

Minua ei yhtään lohduta se, että samalla matkalla saan odottaa metroa toisenkin kerran. Jos sataa, siihen odottamiseen liittyy kastuminen sateessa ennen kun pääsen sinne metrolaiturille, jossa ovat erinomaiset puupenkit. Olisin paljon tyytävisempi, jos odotettuani jo kerran 4 minuuttia en joutuisi odottamaan uudestaan missään. Sillä kun kerran odotettuani olen päässyt vaunuun ja ehkä istumaan, ei sada eikä ole kylmä, eikä tarvitse kävellä tai seistä. Mutta kun on metro, niin matkustaminen katkeaa, jotta pääsee kävelemään ja odottamaan. Lienee kai vähintä, mitä metro voi tarjota, että se ylimääräinen odottelu on edes sääsuojassa. Siihen hintaan, mikä metrosta on maksettava.

Matkustin muuten hetki sitten parin syväuraisen vaihteen yli nopeudella 198 km/h. Eikä se kovin paljon enempää melunnut kuin muu kulkuääni. Että on sitä potentiaalia Hesan vanhanaikaisen ratikkaverkon ajanmukaistamiseen.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärsit väärin missä tarkoituksessa otin tämän Jätkäsaari- Kaivokatu 7 min. jutun.  Sillä oli tarkoitus selventää raitiovaunu-uskoivaisuutta.


Sinä olet hokenut pakonomaisesti tuota seitsemää minuuttia täällä jo ties kuinka kauan, joten tuo ei kaipaa lisää kommentoitavaa. Minulle tulee tuosta lähinnä mieleen psykologian tunnit ja labyrintissa oleva kastemato. Mutta maybe it's just me.




> Se jäi epäselväksi tämä pöhkö-sanan käyttö linjavalintojen yhteydessä, voitko täsmentää mitä tarkoitat?


En pysty enempää täsmentämään. Olen pahoillani, jos et ymmärtänyt. Ehkä joku muu voi yrittää.




> Matkalainen voi lisää kertoa, missä on lämpimiä raitiovaunun odotuspaikkoja.


Minäkin voin kertoa. Ohessa on valokuva zürichiläisen esikaupunkiratikan pysäkiltä. Odotustila suojaa kaikenlaisilta sääilmiöiltä. Sinä voit tietysti vastata, että et ole koskaan nähnyt Helsingissä tuollaista. En minäkään ole. Jos olisin elänyt 1920-luvulla, niin olisin Eläintarhassa linjojen 3 ja 10 vaihtopysäkillä nähnyt. Mutta emmehän me ole niin typeriä, että kuvittelemme, että Helsinki olisi jo valmis. Emmehän? Eli jos meidän kahden lisäksi riittävän moni muu on sitä mieltä, että tällaiset odotustilat olisivat arvokas asia, niin ryhdytäänpä toimeen, että niitä tänne myös saadaan.




> Olemmekos me kaikki tyytyväisiä tähän uutiseen, jokainen saa jotain.  Johdinauto hanke Helsingissä etenee.


Tuo STT:n välittämä uutinen on vähän hassu, sillä ainoa paikkansapitävä asia siinä on se, että Tampereen suunnitelmat ovat taas edenneet seuraavaan vaiheeseen ja ratikka pysäkkeineen on kartalla sijoitettu katutilaan. Se on kyllä sinänsä uutisen arvoinen asia.

Uutinen ei sen sijaan tarkoita, että johdinautohanke Helsingissä olisi edennyt. Se eteni viimeksi siten, että HSL:n hallitus päätti keskustelun jälkeen pyytää kunnilta lausunnot asiasta. Helsingin lausunnon antaa syyskuussa kaupunginhallitus. Ennen sitä ei ole olemassa "Helsingin kantaa" johdinautoihin, joten kaikki sellaiset uutiset tai väittämät, että Helsinki haluaisi tai ei haluaisi johdinautoja, ovat toistaiseksi paikkansapitämättömiä. Odotellaan nyt rauhassa sinne syksyyn ja katsotaan sitten, miten johdinautohanke etenee.

----------


## tlajunen

> Matkustin muuten hetki sitten parin syväuraisen vaihteen yli nopeudella 198 km/h. Eikä se kovin paljon enempää melunnut kuin muu kulkuääni.


Nokitan: 230 km/h.  :Smile: 

(Eikä muuten melunnut juuri tuolloinkaan...)

----------


## Knightrider

Olen kuunnellut sivusta viimeisen kuukauden aikana h18:ssa mummojen ja muidenkin juttuja siitä, mitä Munkkivuoren joukkoliikenteessä tapahtuu, kuultuja keskusteluita:

Keskustelu 1 (2kpl sivullisia bussissa):
A: Tämä 18 sitten muuttuu johdinautolinjaksi tänä vuonna.
B: Ollaankos tänne raitiotietäkin vihdoin rakentamassa?
A: Semmoista olen kuullut että tuohon ostokeskukselle tulisi raitiotie.
B: Ja johdinautotko sitten kiertävät tämän lenkin kuten ennenkin?
A: Juu, ei siinä kai muuta sitten muutu 18-linjalla kuin se sähköpiuha.
B: Ei siinä mitään piuhoja ole, kun se on sellainen iso sähköbussi, sellasella ajettiin jo kokeeksi 18:lla.
A: Kyllä siinä piuhat on.
B: Ei voi olla, olin itse kyydissä kun sitä testattiin.

Keskustelu 2 (2kpl sivullisia bussissa, eri henkilöt):
C: Tiesitkö, että tänne tulee johdinautot?
D: Ei ne tänne Taliin tule, vaan neljälletoista.
C: Ai, oletko varma?
D: Juu, 14 se oli, varmasti, juuri luin lehdestä.
C: 18 säilyy ennallaan?
D: Niin kai.
C: Taidankin nyt hämärästi muistaa kuvan, jossa 14-linja oli johdinautona.

Keskustelu 3 (tuttava ja minä, en ole kertonut hänelle mitään Munkkivuoren suunnitelmista, koettelin hänen joukkoliikennetietämystään):
E: (minä): Tiedätkös sinä, miten Munkkivuoren joukkoliikenne tulee muuttumaan?
F: Raitiotie tänne kai tulee.
E: Mihin tarkalleen?
F: Taisi sinne koululle, Raumantien päähän, päättyä. Toivottavasti ei korvaa bussia, kun nykyäänkin on monta sataa metriä pysäkille ja koululle on vielä kaksinkertainen matka.

Paljon on ihmisillä asiaa suunnitelmista, joista ei ole vielä päätetty mitään. Toisaalta 18:ssa matkustaa aika paljon eläkeläisiä, joilla taas on aikaa lukea Hesaria.

----------


## Salomaa

Daniel on raitiovaunumies.  Eli Danielkin myöntää että raitiovaunu on hidas.  Ajoaika kaivokadulta jätkäsaareen tulee olemaan 13 - 15minuuttia.  Vaihdetaan tuo 7 min tähän todennäköiseen uuuteen lukuun, koska milläs sen pystyy kumoamaan.  

Daniel arvostelee kirjoituksiani mutta ei pyydettäessa perustele.

Mitä enemmän konkreettista faktaa täällä esittää, sitä enemmän raitiovaunu-uskovaiset ottavat hyökkäävään vastakarva-asenteen.  Siis heille on pääasia että yritetään kumota välittämättä faktoista.

Johdinautoasia on tosiaan päättävissä elimissä esillä syksyllä ja silloin saadaan tietää jotakin uutta, mahdollisesti jo vastaus kyllä tai ei.  Olen samaa mieltä siitä että Hesarilla on pyrkimys asettua jonkin asian puolelle tai vastaan.  Silloin Hesarin toimitus viisveisaa siitä, että ´tekisivät  tiedotusvälineen tehtävää.  Monesti HS asettuu kaupunginhallituksen linjauksen taakse ja painaa heidän paperinsa uutiseksi.  Voisi olettaa että johdinautoasiassa HS laskee (tai tietää) kaupunginhallituksen enemmistön olevan johdinautohankkeen takana.

Mutta onhan näitä isojen projektienkin edestakaisin vatkaamista nähty.  Ei tälläkään palstalla kukaan pysty sanomaan tuleeko keskustatunneli vai ei.  Minä en sitä halua mutta Kokoomus haluaa.

----------


## Jusa

> Olen kuunnellut sivusta viimeisen kuukauden aikana h18:ssa mummojen ja muidenkin juttuja siitä, mitä Munkkivuoren joukkoliikenteessä tapahtuu.


Paikallisen kaupunkiosayhdistyksen avustuksella on kirjoitettu paikallislehteen juttuja raitiotiesunnitelmista ja on pidetty asukasiltoja joissa kaupungin edustajat ovat olleet mukana visioimassa.
Mutta valtakunnan lehdestähän ja TV-uutisista ne uutiset havannoidaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mitä enemmän konkreettista faktaa täällä esittää, sitä enemmän raitiovaunu-uskovaiset ottavat hyökkäävään vastakarva-asenteen.


Konkreettista faktaa ei täällä lue kuin raitioliikenteestä. Se "fakta, mitä sähköbusseista on täällä kirjoiteltu on ollut suurimmaksi osaksi konsulttien antamiin ja valtakunnan median ruokkimiin mielikuviin perustuvaa haihattelua. Knightriderin viesti kanssamatkustajien keskusteluista kertoo hyvin, kuinka täysi huuhaakin voi levitä kulovalkean tavoin kansan suussa, kun sille annetaan alkusysäys esimerkiksi mediassa. Näin se photoshoppaus on saanut jo monet luulemaan kulkeneensa johdinautolinjalla 14, vaikka sellaista ei kaupungissa olla nähty kymmeniin vuosiin, saati sitten sellaisen lankoja.




> Mutta onhan näitä isojen projektienkin edestakaisin vatkaamista nähty.  Ei tälläkään palstalla kukaan pysty sanomaan tuleeko keskustatunneli vai ei.  Minä en sitä halua mutta Kokoomus haluaa.


Siinä tapauksessa sinunkin kannattaisi asettua tehokkaan (ja etenkin kustannustehokkaan) joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen puolelle. Kyllä Helsingissäkin on mahdollista saada moderni ja vaikuttava joukkoliikenne, jos vain keskityttäisiin nykyisten järjestelmien kehittelyyn eikä sorruttaisi jatkuviin köysiratahaihatteluihin.

----------


## Salomaa

Vesan repliikin jälkeen tulee mieleen, että eikö olisi rehellisempää että tämä olisi sitten järkiään

*Raitioliikennefoorumi,*
*Raitioliikennetekniikkafoorumi*
*Raitioliikenteen puolesta tai
Ei johdinautoille -foorumi*

Ketjun nimi on *Johdinautot*. Toistaiseksi. Kuuluuko pelin henkeen se, että palstalle osallistutaan kirjoittamalla johdinautoista kielteistä ja raitiovaunuista myönteistä ?

Jos johdinauto olisi niin käyttökelvoton Helsingissä, kuin tällä palstalla annetaan ymmärtää, niin eihän projektia olisi viety edes HSL:n kautta näin pitkälle.

Sain juuri tietoa miten johdinautohanke etenee, mutta ei sen kirjoittaminen tähän mitään hyödytä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ketjun nimi on *Johdinautot*. Toistaiseksi. Kuuluuko pelin henkeen se, että palstalle osallistutaan kirjoittamalla johdinautoista kielteistä ja raitiovaunuista myönteistä ?


Olethan sinä saanut kirjoittaa ihan vapaasti mitä mieleesi juolahtaa ja vängätä johdinautojen puolesta ihan miten itse tykkäät. Kaikki viestisi näkyvät edelleen ketjussa. Ei se tarkoita, että kenenkään pitäisi silti olla mistään asiasta samaa mieltä. Pelin henkeen kuuluu, että jokaisen argumentit kyseenalaistetaan. Varsinkin argumenttien huonoon laatuun puututaan. Ja minunkin mielestäni sinun argumenteissa on kovin vähän sisältöä. Paljon parempiakin puheenvuoroja johdinautoista on voinut lukea muilta henkilöiltä.

Osallistu siis palstalle ihan niin kuin haluat. Mutta älä pakota ketään olemaan hiljaa, kun esität muiden mielestä huonoja argumentteja. Kukaan ei ole pyrkinyt kieltämään sinua kannattamasta johdinautoja. Kyse on siitä miten esität asiat ja miten vetoat huonoihin argumentteihin, anekdootteihin ja subjektiivisiin kokemuksiin.




> Sain juuri tietoa miten johdinautohanke etenee, mutta ei sen kirjoittaminen tähän mitään hyödytä.


Eli mielestäsi foorumin ydinajatus on olla vaiti asioista?

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli mielestäsi foorumin ydinajatus on olla vaiti asioista?


Tietysti. Silloin kun ne tiedot eivät tue omaa agendaa  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä enemmän konkreettista faktaa täällä esittää, sitä enemmän raitiovaunu-uskovaiset ottavat hyökkäävään vastakarva-asenteen.


Voi kun esittäisitkin faktaa. Faktojen esittämisen sijaan heittelet olkiukkoja:



> Yleisesti tiedetään että 30- 50-vuotiaat miehet  eivät istu joukkoliikennevälineissä. Ja se 30- vuotias Kokoomuslaisen ekonomi ei istu missään nimessä.

----------


## teme

> Voisi olettaa että johdinautoasiassa HS laskee (tai tietää) kaupunginhallituksen enemmistön olevan johdinautohankkeen takana.


No tuskin on.

Ihan yksinkertaisesti: 30 miljoonan investointi, vai mitä se infra nyt maksoikaan, joka ei tuota euron euroa kassaan vaan luultavasti lisää menoja. Onnea vaan yritykseen.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos esimerkiksi raitiolinja 1 korvataan johdinautolla suunnitelmien mukaan, niin tietysti ymmärrän raitiovaunuharrastajien  katkeruuden. Siinä on se mahdollisuus, että johdinautojen ominaisuudet tulevat esiin ja sen jälkeen keskustellaan kuinka johdinauto toimii Helsingissä.

Jos kaikki menee hyvin, niin mahdollisesti myös linja 4 voidaan korvata myös johdinautolla.  Pitkässä juoksussa johdinautolinjasto laajenee laajenemistaan ja raitioverkko pysyy ainoastaan kantakaupungin hyvin kuormitetuilla linjoilla.

Tämä on visio monen raitiovaunufriikinkin päässä, mutta eivät uskalla täällä ääneen sanoa.  Nyt pitäisi nopeasti tilata johdinautoja, jotta päästään vertailemaan käytännössä.  Silloin myöskin ei tarvitsisi enää niin paljon tilata uusia raitiovaunuja.

----------


## Jykke

> Jos kaikki menee hyvin, niin mahdollisesti myös linja 4 voidaan korvata myös johdinautolla.  Pitkässä juoksussa johdinautolinjasto laajenee laajenemistaan ja raitioverkko pysyy ainoastaan kantakaupungin hyvin kuormitetuilla linjoilla.


 Ykköstä lukuunottamatta on tuosta hullusta ajattelusta luovuttu ja hyvä niin. Nyt ongelma kiteytyy siinä että ratikat joutuvat tappelemaan johdinautojen kanssa tulevien laajennuksien kanssa. Esim. Munkkivuori, johon nyt alkaa raitiotien alustava yleisssuunnitelma. 

Johdinauto Munkkivuoreen on toki päästötön ja hiljaisempi kuin dieselbussi, mutta se ei muutu miksikään superkulkuneuvoksi kun katolla on virroitin. Se on edelleen dösä. Ratikka oikein rakennettuna tarjoaa paljon suuremmat hyödyt tällaisilla runkolinjoilla, kuin mitä bussiliikenteellä voi saavuttaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voisi olettaa että johdinautoasiassa HS laskee (tai tietää) kaupunginhallituksen enemmistön olevan johdinautohankkeen takana.





> No tuskin on.


Samaa mieltä. Mikäli HS oikeasti tietäisi kaupunginhallituksen jäsenten mielipiteet, se painaisi ne uutiseen. Olen erittäin varma, että HS:llä ei ole aavistustakaan kh:n mielipiteistä asiassa. HS tuskin edes tietää, kuka asian kh:lle esittelee. Se on ilmeisesti joukkoliikenneasioista vastaava apul.kj Sauri, ja Saurin mielipide asiassa on kaikkein olennaisin. Se ratkaisee paljolti, mitä mieltä kh asiasta on. Ja Sauri kuunnellee asiassa myös kaupunkisuunnitteluvirastoa, vaikkei olekaan kaupunkisuunnittelun apulaiskj.

----------


## Albert

> Sain juuri tietoa miten johdinautohanke etenee, mutta ei sen kirjoittaminen tähän mitään hyödytä.


Kerro nyt ihmeessä mitä ja mistä. Onhan sitä tekstiä tähänkin asti tullut.

Nimimerkillä
Mieluummin friikki (_Friikki_ on _jonkin asian innokas  harrastaja_ tai _ihailija_) kuin tavisurpo.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ketjun nimi on *Johdinautot*.


Olisikin erittäin toivottavaa, että tässä ketjussa keskusteltaisiin johdinautoista, sellaisista, jotka ovat tosia ja toimivia. Ketju ei auta sellaisia, jotka haluavat oikeasti keskustella johdinautoista, että ketju on täynnä roskaa.

Voisihan kehittämishankkeet tai muuta busseista -alifoorumeilla olla omia ketjuja myös visioinneille ja erillisille hankkeille ympäri maailmaa. Ihan vapaasti minun puolestani, kunhan niissäkin pysytään asiallisuuksissa. Jos täällä olisi esimerkiksi erikseen ketju, jossa voisi visioida realistisia johdinautolinjoja pääkaupunkiseudulla, olisi keskustelu huomattavasti hedelmällisempää. Moni on yrittänyt, mutta 1700 viestin joukosta näitä viestejä saa todellakin etsiä.

Keskustelu HSL:n johdinautohaaveista joutaisi mielestäni omaan ketjuunsa, jossa voi keskustella (mistäs muustakaan kuin) HSL:n johdinautohaaveista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos esimerkiksi raitiolinja 1 korvataan johdinautolla suunnitelmien mukaan,


Suunnitelmien mukaan ykköstä ei suinkaan korvata johdinautoilla, vaan se lakkautetaan. Mutta jotenkin maagisesti Käpylän raitioliikenteen käyttäjät ovat sellaisia, että he kokevat korvaaviksi linjoiksi muun muassa Munkkivuoren ja Pajamäen johdinautolinjat.

----------


## teme

> Jos esimerkiksi raitiolinja 1 korvataan johdinautolla suunnitelmien mukaan, niin tietysti ymmärrän raitiovaunuharrastajien  katkeruuden. Siinä on se mahdollisuus, että johdinautojen ominaisuudet tulevat esiin ja sen jälkeen keskustellaan kuinka johdinauto toimii Helsingissä.


No kun ei sitä korvata mitenkään. Ihan saman asian voi tehdä niin että nykyinen 65A tekee parinsadan metrin muktan Pohjolanaukion kautta, mikä on täsmälleen se mitä siinä suunnitelmassa tehdään. Ei tällä ole yhtään mitään tekemistä johdinautojen kanssa, ts. tuolla tavalla voisimme perustella esimerkiksi raitiovaunun Lauttasaareen tai Roihupelloin metroaseman, kyllä niistäkin saa helposti kannattavat jos oletetaan että ykkönen samalla lopetetaan. 

Se että ykköstä ei lakkauteta on poliittinen realiteetti, ei minusta sitä linjaa kukaan ole kannattavaksi väittänyt. Erimielisyyttä on siitä että tulisiko siitä kehittää kannattava vai pistää pakettiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> HS tuskin edes tietää, kuka asian kh:lle esittelee. Se on ilmeisesti joukkoliikenneasioista vastaava apul.kj Sauri, ja Saurin mielipide asiassa on kaikkein olennaisin.


Sauri esittelee.

Ennen kaupunginhallituksen käsittelyä useat lautakunnat antavat omat lausuntonsa kh:lle, ja kslk:n lausunto lie yksi tärkeimmistä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:46 ----------




> tuolla tavalla voisimme perustella esimerkiksi raitiovaunun Lauttasaareen


Huono esimerkki. Tässä on nimittäin se ero, että Laru ja ykkönen voivat oikeasti olla sidoksissa toisiinsa tavalla, jolla 65A:n kieppi ja 1 eivät ole.

Jos kysymyksenasettelu on vaikkapa "Meillä on nyt 9 vaunua, jotka ajaa puolityhjinä Käpylään. Miten ne saisi kannattamaan paremmin?" niin siitä saattaisi hyvinkin tulla vastaukseksi, että ajetaan niillä mieluummin Vattuniemestä keskustaan, lopetetaan bussiralli Vattuniemeen ja menkööt käpyläläiset nykyisillä busseilla, joiden liikennettä ei tarvitse lisätä.

Eli raitiovaunun Lauttasaareen voisi perustella ykkösen lakkautuksella, mutta trollikkaa Oulunkylään ja Pajamäkeen ei voi.

----------


## late-

> Jos kaikki menee hyvin, niin mahdollisesti myös linja 4 voidaan korvata myös johdinautolla.  Pitkässä juoksussa johdinautolinjasto laajenee laajenemistaan ja raitioverkko pysyy ainoastaan kantakaupungin hyvin kuormitetuilla linjoilla.


Linjalla 4 (+4T) tehtiin vajaat 10 miljoonaa matkaa vuonna 2010 eli toiseksi eniten kaikista raitiolinjoista. Mikähän siihen verrattuna olisi kantakaupungin hyvin kuormitettu linja? Kolmosilla tehtiin yhteensä yli 12,5 miljoonaa matkaa samana vuonna eli yhdessä ne ovat se ainoa suurempi linja. Voidaan perustellusti olla sitäkin mieltä, että ne tulisi laskea kahdeksi linjaksi. Silloin nelonen olisi suurin ja ainoa lähelle pääsevä olisi kymppi, jolla tehtiin vajaa 8,5 miljoonaa matkaa. Kannattaisi varmaankin lakkauttaa nämä nelonen ja kymppi hetimiten. 

Hiljaisin linja on tunnetusti ykkönen (1+1A), jolla tehtiin alle kaksi miljoonaa matkaa 2010. Pyöristystarkkuutena olen käyttänyt puolta miljoonaa matkaa. Ei meillä ole niin nuukaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Heitin tuon linja-ajattelun turhan yksinkertaisesti. Tässä aiemmin puhuttiin lyhyistä raitiovaunumatkoista.  Kun kehoitettiin, niin katsoin tätä viestiketjua taaksepäin, sieltä löytyi kaavio mm. raitiolinjojen kuormituksista eri osuuksilla.  Samalla tuli ilmi että keskiverto matka raitiovaunulla on 2,08 km. suurin kuormitus on luonnollisesti Mannerheimintiellä. 

Eli ilmeisesti 4:n matkoista huomattava prosenttiosuus on matkoja Mannerheimintien ja Katajannokan välillä.  Mutta ongelmana nelosella on mahdollisesti loppupää Tullinpuomista Kalastajatorpalle.  Arki-iltaisin 19 maissa 5 - 10 henkilöä poistuu Munkkiniemen puistotien ja Laajalahdentien risteyksessä.  Loput pysäkit tästä eteenpäin kyydissä on 0 - 2 matkustajaa.  sama toisinpäin Kalastajatorpan suunnasta vaunu tulee usein tyhjänä ja ensimmäiset matkustajat tulevat Munkkiniemen puistotiellä.  Jos tämä matkustajien vähäisyys Munkkiniemen päässä ei ole ongelma, niin eihän siinä mitään.

Käytän itse tätä loppupäätä usein ja jos nelonen säilyy koko matkaltaan , niin sehän on minulle ihan hyvä juttu.  Tämä loppuosuushan on varsin sujuva raitiolinja.

Latehan voi meille kaikille kertoa, että onko kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston yleisasenne johdinautoihin nähden tällä hetkellä jollain tavalla kielteinen.

----------


## Knightrider

> Eli ilmeisesti 4:n matkoista huomattava prosenttiosuus on matkoja Mannerheimintien ja Katajannokan välillä.  Mutta ongelmana nelosella on mahdollisesti loppupää Tullinpuomista Kalastajatorpalle.  Arki-iltaisin 19 maissa 5 - 10 henkilöä poistuu Munkkiniemen puistotien ja Laajalahdentien risteyksessä.  Loput pysäkit tästä eteenpäin kyydissä on 0 - 2 matkustajaa.  sama toisinpäin Kalastajatorpan suunnasta vaunu tulee usein tyhjänä ja ensimmäiset matkustajat tulevat Munkkiniemen puistotiellä.  Jos tämä matkustajien vähäisyys Munkkiniemen päässä ei ole ongelma, niin eihän siinä mitään.


Tämä korjautuu näin:
4 jatketaan Munkkivuoreen. Joka toinen vaunu, esim. tyyliin T-vuorot, Talinrantaan ja tavallinen nelonen Munkkivuoren ostarilla ympäri. h53 jatketaan nyky-nelosen reittiä lenkki Munkan rantaan ja takaisin. Koska 53 ei aja ruuhka-aikoihin, sama reittimuutos myös 52A:lle, joka taas kulkee vain ruuhka-aikoina. 52A:sta voi vaihtaa nopeasti 4/T, 14, 18, 39/A, 40, 41, 45, 194, 195, 205, 231-364, A, E, M, S, U- linjoihin ja 53:sta nopeasti 3T, 4/T, 7A/B, 10, 14/B, 18, 39-47, 63, 194, 195, 205, 231-495 linjoihin, jos haluaa ydinkeskustaan. Valinnanvaran ollessa puutteeton vaihto kestäisi mariginaalisen vähän.

----------


## teme

Mun lähibussissa on iltaisin nollasta kahteen matkustajaa koko linjan pituudelta, pitäisikö korvata Joukoilla päivän ympäri?

Mutta nuo hiljaiset hännät on oikeasti mielenkiintoisia eli puhutaan tästä vähän. Tämä on hyvin helppoa laskea väärin ja tätä näkee.

Oletetaan että nelonen kääntyisi Meikussa jotenkin ympäri. Tällä säästyy noin viisi minuuttia ajoaikaa suuntaansa, sanotaan yksi kokopäivä ja yksi ruuhkavuoro, suurinpiirtein millin. Kannattaako? No jos laskee Meilahti - Munkka bussin tilalle niin joo. Mutta kun käytännössä korvaaminen edellyttäisi esim. Erottaja - Munkkiniemi tukibussia, sanotaan nyt vaikka 8/15 vuorovälillä tuo on jotain 4 -5 kokopäivä ja 6 - 8 ruuhkavuoroa, maksaa pari kolme milliä. Ja ihan vastaavia esimerkkejä on bussipuolellakin, vaikka 59. Se pätkä kerrallaan tarkastelu ei toimi.

Ja sama muuten Munkkivuoressa, jatko Talinrantaan saakka ei ole kannattava, mutta kun vertaa siihen että se vaatii sitten ihan erillisen bussilinjan jonka päättäri ei ole MuVun ostari niin on.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samalla tuli ilmi että keskiverto matka raitiovaunulla on 2,08 km. ...
> 
> ... Mutta ongelmana nelosella on mahdollisesti loppupää Tullinpuomista Kalastajatorpalle.  Arki-iltaisin 19 maissa 5 - 10 henkilöä poistuu Munkkiniemen puistotien ja Laajalahdentien risteyksessä.  Loput pysäkit tästä eteenpäin kyydissä on 0 - 2 matkustajaa.


Mitä tekemistä tällä on sen kanssa, että mielestäsi linja 4 pitäisi muuttaa bussiksi? Lisääkö se ehkä matkustajia Hollantilaisentien ja Munkkiniemen puistotien välille parille viimeiselle pysäkille? Jos olet ahkera joukkoliikenteen kenttätutkija, niin voit itse havainnoimalla todeta, että kahden viimeisen pysäkkivälin matkustajamäärä on jokseenkin kaikilla bussilinjoillakin kovin alhainen linjan kuormitetuimpaan osaan verrattuna. Sillä tämä on täysin luonnollista ja välttämätöntä. Jos bussi tai ratikka täyttyisi päätepysäkiltä, eihän se pystyisi muita pysäkkejä palvelemaankaan.

Se, että raitioliikenteen keskimääräinen matkanpituus Helsingissä on 2,08 km ei kerro mitään raitiovaunuista yleensä, vaan siitä, että niin pienellä alueella kuin minkä raitioliikenne Helsingissä kattaa, ei voi tehdä kovin pitkiä matkoja. Ja että niin tiheästi rakennetulla alueella, kuin minkä raitioliikenne Helsingissä kattaa, ei tarvitse tehdä pitkiä matkoja.

Valitettavasti ei ole käytettävissä matkapituustilastoja johdinautolinjasta 14. Mutta arvaan, ettei sillä keskimatkapituus ollut edes kahta kilometriä, kun linjakin oli paljon lyhyempi kuin raitiolinjat.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Samalla tuli ilmi että keskiverto matka raitiovaunulla on 2,08 km.


Tämä antaa hieman vääristyneen kuvan raitiovaunujen palvelusta, koska pitkiä matkoja tekevät lasketaan vain yhdeksi matkaksi, mutta kapasiteettia he tarvitsevat huomattavasti enemmän. Jos keskimääräinen matka on pyöreästi 2 km, voidaan olettaa, että melko hyvällä todennäköisyydellä se on myös lähellä mediaanimatkaa, ja matkat voidaan siten jakaa kahteen lähes yhtä suureen ryhmään: keskimäärin 3 km pituiset matkat ja keskimäärin 1 km pituiset matkat. Näitä matkoja tehdään yhtä paljon, mutta keskim. 3 km matkustavat käyttävät välinettä 3 kertaa pidempään kuin 1 km matkoja tekevät. Kun siis otat satunnaisen otoksen raitiovaunusta, siellä on myös 3 kertaa enemmän näitä pidempiä matkoja tekeviä. Lyhyiden matkojen rooli on siis raitiovaunuilla lopulta verrattain pieni, vaikka näiden matkojen määrä onkin melko iso.

Tämä toki olettaen, että matkustajalaskennat tehdään sillä tavoin oikein, ettei päinvastaista virhettä synny.

Lisäksi jo 2 km matka on keskustan mittakaavassa erittäin pitkä. Oopperalta Erottajalle on 2 kilometriä.

----------


## Salomaa

Mielenkiintoista, kun heittää vähän väljempää tietoa, syytetään olkihatuista ja kun kaivaa virkamiesten luvun työkaluksi, niin sitten jo sanotaankin että "luku ei tärkeä" tai "se ei kerro mitään" tai "ei sitä niin pidä tulkita".

Tästä viestiketjusta löytyi linkki HKL:n selvitykseen, jossa oli grafiikalla kuvattu raitiovaunujen käyttäjämäärä linjojen eri kohdissa.  Selvityksessä näkyi selvästi se, että Mannerheimintien loppupää , Aleksanterinkatu, Hämeentie ´Sörnäisten ja Hakaniemen välillä sekä Kaisaniemenkatu muodostivat oleellisimman osan kaikista nousuista.  Näin ollen näillä lyhyillä matkoilla on merkityksellinen kun puhutaan käyttäjämääristä.

Nelonen oli mukana toisessa tutkimuksessa käsittääkseni vertailua varten.  Kun asia on hioutunut, niin itse olen nähnyt paljon keskustelua linjojen 14 ja 39 sähköistämisestä.  silloin 39 kulkisi Munkkivuoren kautta.  Ilmeisesti on aika selvää että ensiksi korvataan Dielsel-käyttöisiä linjoja, vaikka 39:n autot kulkevat enimäkseen maakaasulla, mutta vapautuvat autot siirrettäisiin muualle.

Mutta kyllähän tässä selväksi on tullut, että kuka mihinkin laitteeseen on mieltynyt, niin meteliä tulee, koska Munkkivuoreenhan  piti vetää raitiotie.  Johdinautosuunnitelmat tulivat kuitenkin sen verran nopeasti, että vaikuttaa raitioteiden laajennusten uudelleenarviointiin.  Tämä nyt sitten ylläpitää keskustelua välineiden paremmuuudesta ja huonommuudesta.

Ei kait ole erimielisyys siitä että raitiovaunu on ensisijaisesti tiheästi asutun kantakaupungin liikennemuoto ja johdinauto Helsingissä on parhaimmillaan pitkien kantakaupungin läpi kulkevilla linjoilla sekä Kampista Pitäjänmäen ja Haagan suuntaan lähtevillä linjoilla.

Näin sitten raitiolinja 1 voitaisiin säilyttää sellaisenaa tai jatkaa.

----------


## teme

> Tästä viestiketjusta löytyi linkki HKL:n selvitykseen, jossa oli grafiikalla kuvattu raitiovaunujen käyttäjämäärä linjojen eri kohdissa.  Selvityksessä näkyi selvästi se, että Mannerheimintien loppupää , Aleksanterinkatu, Hämeentie ´Sörnäisten ja Hakaniemen välillä sekä Kaisaniemenkatu muodostivat oleellisimman osan kaikista nousuista.  Näin ollen näillä lyhyillä matkoilla on merkityksellinen kun puhutaan käyttäjämääristä.


Niin mikä se sun pointti oikein on? Jos heität siihen bussin tilalle niin se kuormittuu ihan vastaavalla tavalla, veikkasin että esimerkiksi 18 kuormituksesta saisi vastaavan kuvan. Ratikoilla tämä hoidetaan niin että kauempaa tuleville on penkit ja lyhyemmän matkan jaksaa seistääkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> kun kaivaa virkamiesten luvun työkaluksi, niin sitten jo sanotaankin että "luku ei tärkeä" tai "se ei kerro mitään" tai "ei sitä niin pidä tulkita".


Luvuista ei todella ole mitään hyötyä, jollei niiden merkitystä osata tulkita oikein. Siksi satunnaisten lukujen heittäminen on ihan yhtä olkiukkoilua. Jonkin tilastollisen luvun heittäminen ei koskaan ole minkään keskustelun päätös. Oikea keskustelu vasta alkaa siitä luvusta ja sen jälkeen nimenomaan puhutaan siitä, mitä se luku ihan oikeasti merkitsee.

Luvut todella ovat työkaluja. Mutta kuten vasaraa ja porakonettakin, lukujakin tulee osata käyttää oikein. Jos lähdet vasaralla tekemään kylpyhuoneen kaakelointia, ei siinä oikein auta, vaikka vasara olisi kuinka laadukas. Ja siksi ei myöskään auta, onko joku luku kuinka faktaa ja kuinka tärkeiltä virkamiehiltä peräisin. Lukuja todellakin pitää aina tulkita, ja todellinen ammattitaito syntyy juuri siitä, kuinka niitä osataan tulkita ja perustella, miksi tulkinta on oikea tai väärä.

Enkä minäkään ymmärrä, mitä oikein haluat luvuillasi sanoa.

Eli siis: kyllä, faktaa sisältävät luvut ovat parempia kuin "vähän väljempi tieto", mutta niistäkään ei ole apua, jollet esitä samalla, mikä on tulkintasi luvun merkityksestä, mitä tästä tiedosta seuraa ja miksi. Ja silloin todellakin täytyy olla valmis, että tulkintasi kohtaa arvostelua ja päättelyketjusi kyseenalaistetaan. Sitä kutsutaan argumentoinniksi. Se on luonnollinen osa monimutkaisista asioista keskustelua.

----------


## JE

Jotta tämä keskustelu ei aivan lähtisi kellumaan minne sattuu, en voi olla muistuttamatta syytä sille, miksi raitioteiden laajennuksia alun alkaenkin on puuhattu.

Niitä on visioitu harrastajavoimin, niitä on valmisteltu virkamiesvoimin ja niitä on myös toteutettu. Vaikka sähköllä kulkeva raitiovaunu luonnollisesti on lähipäästötön, laajennuksissa on ollut kyse tilanteista, joissa samat liikennetarpeet on raitiovaunulla toteutettavissa edullisemmin ja tehokkaammin kuin linja-autoilla. Linjan 9 perustamiselle oli taloudelliset motiivit, ja jo 1960-luvulla tutkimukset osoittivat, ettei suurinta osaa Helsingin raitioliikenteestä voisi korvata linja-autoilla, koska vastaavin liikennöintikustannuksin saman ihmismäärän kuljettaminen ei yksinkertaisesti onnistuisi.

Nyt tässä keskustelussa on kuitenkin esitetty sellaisia ajatuksia, että linja, jolle ratikka soveltuu ja bussi ei sovellu, voisikin kuitenkin muuttaa bussilinjoiksi, jos käytettäisiin sarvilla varustettuja busseja. Munkkivuoren joukkoliikenteen olennaisin ongelma ei ole väärä energiamuoto, vaan riittämätön kapasiteetti.

Johdinautojen kolmesta mahtimaasta läntisessä Euroopassa Sveitsi on selkeästi taantuva alalla: Luganosta ja Baselista johdinautot ovat kadonneet viime vuosikymmenellä, muutamassa muussa kaupungissa ne pelastuivat vain poliittisista syistä. Ja ainakin yhden järjestelmän sulkeminen on valmisteilla. Ranskassa johdinautojärjestelmien rakentelu on perustunut Translohr-järjestelmän suosioon, mutta se ratkaisu on osoittautunut toimintavarmuudeltaan kyseenalaiseksi. Näin jäljelle jää vain Italia, jossa johdinautojen suosiota kasvattaa kotimaisten raitiovaunuvalmistajien heikko kilpailukyky ja paikallispoliitikkojen ymmärrettävä halu tukea kotimaista. Totta kai johdinautoille on olemassa perusteltuja käyttökohteita, ja niitä aivan varmasti löytyisi Suomestakin, jos tahtoa olisi. Kaiken viisauden alku on kuitenkin ymmärtää - sanon sen nyt jälleen kerran - että johdinauto on järkevä vaihtoehto tavalliselle bussille monissa tilanteissa, mutta raitiovaunulle se ei ole järkevä vaihtoehto juuri koskaan. Olennaisinta onkin, että missään näistä kolmesta maasta johdinautoista ei yritetä rakentaa raitiovaunujen korvaajia. Kaikissa mainituista raitioteitä laajennetaan enemmän kuin johdinautojärjestelmiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kait ole erimielisyys siitä että raitiovaunu on ensisijaisesti tiheästi asutun kantakaupungin liikennemuoto ja johdinauto Helsingissä on parhaimmillaan pitkien kantakaupungin läpi kulkevilla linjoilla sekä Kampista Pitäjänmäen ja Haagan suuntaan lähtevillä linjoilla.


No tässä onkin ehkä se kuuluisa villakoiran ydin. Kyllä, on erittäin suuri erimielisyys siitä, mikä on raitioliikenteen rooli.

Siten kuin kirjoitat, on tilanne Helsingissä, mutta Helsingin tilanne ei kerro mitään siitä, minkälainen tekninen joukkoliikenneratkaisu on mihinkin tarkoitukseen sopivin. Sillä yleisellä tasolla, juuttumatta jossain kaupungissa vallitsevaan tilanteeseen yksiselitteisenä totuutena, tilanne bussien ja raideliikenteen välillä on päin vastoin. (Huom: tässä ei ole kysymys bussien energiamuodosta tai raideliikenteen markkinanimestä saati kaluston väristä.)

Ominaisuuksiensa puolesta bussi soveltuu parhaiten lyhyisiin matkoihin reiteillä, joissa matkustajamäärä on alhainen. Toisin sanoen bussi on täysin väärä väline pitkiin matkoihin, kuten esikaupunkien ja seutukeskuksen väliseen liikenteeseen. Syitä on kaksi: bussi on hidas ja se on kallein joukkoliikenteen muoto kuljetettua henkilökilometriä kohden. Siksi bussi soveltuu raideliikenteen liityntäliikenteeksi (lyhyet matkat, vähän matkustajia) mutta ei kaupunkikeskustan liikenteeseen (lyhyet matkat mutta runsaasti matkustajia).

Raideliikenne soveltuu ominaisuuksiensa puolesta sekä lyhyisiin että pitkiin matkoihin, mutta matkustajamäärän tulee olla kohtalaisen suuri. Hyvä nyrkkisääntö on vähintään 1000 matkustajaa tunnissa yhteen suuntaan. Siten raitiovaunu on oikea väline tiiviisti rakennetun keskuksen liikenteeseen, koska matkamäärät ovat suuria. Pitkiin matkoihin raideliikenne soveltuu bussia paremmin siksi, että raideliikenne on bussia nopeampaa. Vaikka bussille tehtäisiin oma raide ja keskustassa jopa tunneli, kumipyöriin sekä kääntyväpyöräiseen etuakseliin mutta kiinteisiin muihin akseleihin perustuvan bussin rakenteella ei voida savuttaa raideliikenteelle tavanomaisia suurimpia nopeuksia. Lisäksi erilliset raiteet ovat perusteltuja suurien matkamäärien johdosta, joten bussin pienen koon vuoksi ei ole mieltä rakentaa erillisratoja busseille. Erillisradat kun ovat yhtä kalliita, tehdään ne busseille tai teräspyöräisille kiskokulkuneuvoille.

Selitys sille, miksi Helsingin tilanne on kuin on ja miksi täällä on toistettu mantraa siitä, että raitiotiet soveltuvat vain kantakaupunkiin, on metron ja autoilun suosiminen.

Raitiovaunut ovat uhka kaikille metrosuunnitelmille, ja koska kaupunkimme on niin pieni, ettei metroa voi suunnitella kuin esikaupunkiliikenteeseen, on tarve vakuuttaa, etteivät raitiovaunut esikaupunkiliikenteeseen sovi.

Bussien väittäminen esikaupunkiliikenteeseen sopiviksi on tarkoituksenmukaista siksi, että bussit käyttävät autojen kanssa samoja väyliä. Raskasta tierakentamista päästään perustelemaan joukkoliikenteen sujuvoittamisella. Leveiden bussikatujen suunnittelu ja rakentaminen lähiöihin on myös autoilun tukemista. Hyvin harvassa ovatkin lähiöiden erilliset bussiväylät.

Helsinkiläinen mantra on peräisin 1950-luvulta, jolloin uskottiin vilpittömästi, että aineellisen elintason nousu tulee tekemään joukkoliikenteen tarpeettomaksi, koska kaikki kykenevät ostamaan auton. Myös pyöräilyn uskottiin häviävän, koska kenenkään ei tarvitse köyhänä tyytyä lihasvoimalla toimivaan ajoneuvoon. Sosioekonomisen statuksen uskottiin vielä 1980-luvullakin selittävän autoilun määrän, vaikka jo silloin oli havaintoja siitä, että varakkaissa perheissä joissa oli useita autoja, käytettiin runsaasti raideliikennettä mutta bussien kanssa oli päin vastoin. Eli varallisuuden kasvu ja bussiliikenteen käytön väheneminen esiintyivät samaan aikaan.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Johdinautojen kolmesta mahtimaasta läntisessä Euroopassa Sveitsi on selkeästi taantuva alalla...


Näköjään maailmaan mahtuu monenlaista tulkintaa. Sveitsin 13 johdinautokaupungista ainakin kymmenkunta on tehnyt viime vuosina huomattavia kalustoinvestointeja, ja osalla on jätti-investointeja tekeillä. Sveitsin 13 trollikkakaupungista La Chaux-de-Fonds (joka on samalla pienimpiä) on tällä hetkellä epävarmin, ja Bern (kooltaan vastaa Jyväskylää) ei todennäköisesti aio enää hankkia uusia trolleybusseja. Toisaalta Luzernin konferensissa berniläiset vakuuttelivat, etteivät kuitenkaan ole luopumassa liikennemuodosta.

----------


## late-

> Johdinautoraportissa minua hämää myös lipputulojen laskeminen yhteiskuntataloudelliseksi hyödyksi. Lipputulothan eivät ole yhteiskuntataloudellista hyötyä, vaan yhteiskunnan sisällä kiertävää rahaa, samoin kuin verotkin.


Tähän olen saanut lisävalaistusta. Piti selvittää asiaa, koska lipputuloja on toki laskettu muuallakin ja ne ovat mukana myös hankearviointiohjeissa.

Kun uusien matkustajien hyödyt lasketaan nettohyötyinä, niistä on vähennetty matkustajien maksama lipun hinta. Tällöin uusien matkustajien lippujen hinta voidaan (ja pitää) lisätä vastaavasti liikenteen tuottajan tulopuolelle.

Nettohyötyjä lasketaan, kun uusien matkustajien hyödyt lasketaan ns. puolen säännöllä. Tällöin oletetaan, että ensimmäinen uusi matkustaja saa lähes yhtä paljon nettohyötyä kuin nykyiset matkustajat ja viimeisen uuden matkustajan saama nettohyöty on lähes nolla. Olettaen, että kehitys ensimmäisen ja viimeisen välillä on lineaarinen, koko uusien matkustajien joukon nettohyödyt ovat puolet vastaavan nykyisistä matkustajista koostuvan joukon hyödyistä.

Lipputuloerä on siis asianmukainen, kun uusien matkustajien hyödyt on laskettu nettohyötyinä. Tietysti olettaen, että uusien (siirtyvien) matkustajien määrä on arvioitu oikein. Johdinautoselvityksen tapauksessa siirtymä on jouduttu yksinkertaisesti päättämään, koska ei ole käytettävissä liikennemalliin sopivaa kokemusperäistä palvelutasotekijää (nousuvastusta).

----------


## Salomaa

> Niin mikä se sun pointti oikein on? Jos heität siihen bussin tilalle niin se kuormittuu ihan vastaavalla tavalla, veikkasin että esimerkiksi 18 kuormituksesta saisi vastaavan kuvan. Ratikoilla tämä hoidetaan niin että kauempaa tuleville on penkit ja lyhyemmän matkan jaksaa seistääkin.


Pointti tässä oli se, että lyhyttä raitiovaunumatkaa eräs keskustelija piti vähämerkityksellisenä.  Viestiketjusta löytyneiden tutkimusten mukaan raitiovaunun käyttäjät ajavat  keskimäärin varsin lyhyen matkan.  Tästä sitten koostuu esim. 4:n  vuosittainen suuri käyttäjämäärä.  Mutta näitä kantakaupungin kuormitettuja linjoja ei olla korvaamassa millään toisella laitteella vähään aikaan.

Edelleen voi pohtia että käyttääkö töihin menevä ´Munkkiniemeläinen mieluummin esim linjoja 205 tai 14.

Mutta oma mielenkiintonsa on sillä että olen nähnyt nelosen tyhjänä erittäin usein kahdella viimeisellä pysäkinvälillä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:15 ----------




> Enkä minäkään ymmärrä, mitä oikein haluat luvuillasi sanoa.
> 
> ....... Ja silloin todellakin täytyy olla valmis, että tulkintasi kohtaa arvostelua ja päättelyketjusi kyseenalaistetaan. Sitä kutsutaan argumentoinniksi. Se on luonnollinen osa monimutkaisista asioista keskustelua.


Viestiketjun alkupäässä keskusteltiin johdinautolinjan ja raitiolinjan perustamiskustannuksista.  Kirjoitin silloin että johdinautolinjan on halvempi perustaa.  Yritin myös perustella asiaa.  Raitiovaunumiehet sanoivat että ei ole.  Selvityksissä ja raporteissa eräänä keskeisenä perusteena löytyy johdinautolinjan perustamisen edullisuus raitiolinjaan nähden.

En muuten tiedä tilannetta tänä päivänä: vieläkö raitiovaunulinjan perustaminen nähdään samanhintaisena kuin johdinautolinja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:22 ----------




> Nyt tässä keskustelussa on kuitenkin esitetty sellaisia ajatuksia, että linja, jolle ratikka soveltuu ja bussi ei sovellu, voisikin kuitenkin muuttaa bussilinjoiksi, jos käytettäisiin sarvilla varustettuja busseja. Munkkivuoren joukkoliikenteen olennaisin ongelma ei ole väärä energiamuoto, vaan riittämätön kapasiteetti.
> 
> .


Oletukseksi on oikea.  Jos linjoilla 14 ja 39(Munkkivuoren kautta) kulkisi ruuhka-aikaan niveljohdinbussi, tarvitaanko silloin raitiolinjaa laisinkaan.

Tulee itse ajettua jonkin verran Munkkivuoressa ja Munkkivuoren tuntumassa.  Ostoskeskuksen välittömässä läheisyydessä kulkevat linjat 14, 18, 52, 57,58,280,290ja 539. (taitaa joku puuttuakin).  Että ei se Munkkivuoren tarjonta ihan heikkoa ole nytkään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:34 ----------




> Selitys sille, miksi Helsingin tilanne on kuin on ja miksi täällä on toistettu mantraa siitä, että raitiotiet soveltuvat vain kantakaupunkiin, on metron ja autoilun suosiminen.


Eikä meidän kannattaisi olla yhtä mieltä siitä, että kävelykeskusta tehdään ja tietullit otetaan käyttöön.  Raitioliikenne hidastuu lisää nykyisillä toimenpiteillä, joilla rakennetaan väyliä maan alle, myös parkkitaloja sekä pysäköintipaikkoja kantakaupungissa lisätään.  Virhepysäköinnistä sakotetaan hyvin sattumanvaraisesti. 

Mutta jo vuosien ajan Helsingin kaupungin virkamiesjohto ja Kokoomus antaa signaalia että yksityisauto on sopiva väline ydinkeskustan ahtaalla niemellä.  Siinä alkaa kohta raitiovaunu olla ihan jumissa, dieselbussi myös sekä sitten se johdinautokin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:45 ----------




> . Tällöin oletetaan, että ensimmäinen uusi matkustaja saa lähes yhtä paljon nettohyötyä kuin nykyiset matkustajat ja viimeisen uuden matkustajan saama nettohyöty on lähes nolla. Olettaen, että kehitys ensimmäisen ja viimeisen välillä on lineaarinen, koko uusien matkustajien joukon nettohyödyt ovat puolet vastaavan nykyisistä matkustajista koostuvan joukon hyödyistä.
> 
> .


Pysyykö tässä luottamusmiespäättäjä perässä ? Päättäjiksi on tullut perussuomalaisia, joten nyt saat Late selventää asiaa.  saat kertoa meille, mitä ylläoleva tarkoittaa kun linja 14 on muutettu johdinautolinjaksi.  (Paljon olen katsellut virkamiesten laskelmia, joskus ymmärrän niiden tarpeellisuusen, joskus tuntuu että niitä tehdään matemaattisen harrastuksen vuoksi.)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:52 ----------

Sveitsissä vähennetään johdinautoliikennettä.  Sveitsissä lisätään johdinautoliikennettä.  Onkohan toinen lause väärä ja toinen oikea.

----------


## Knightrider

Munkkivuoren voi kyllä hoitaa edullisemmin johdinautoin, jonka huomaa jo kapasiteetin tarpeesta: 18:n vuoroväli arkiruuhkassa on 15 min.

14 (ruuhkavuoroväli 12 min) voisi olla paremminkin raitiotie, ja 18 johdinauto. 18 voisi parantaa palvelua kulkemalla sinne, missä 14 ei kulje. Vaihtaa voisi toisiinsa Munkkiniemessä, Paciuksenkadulla, Hesperian puiston kohdalla, Kaisaniemessä ja Liisanpuistikolla. Alle 0,5 km kävelyllä myös Kampissa.

Kartta siitä, mitä tarkoitan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pointti tässä oli se, että lyhyttä raitiovaunumatkaa eräs keskustelija piti vähämerkityksellisenä.


Jos raitioliikenteessä matkan keskipituus on 2,08 km ja yksi pysäkinväli keskustassa on noin 300 metriä, niin kyllä näissä minusta on aika iso ero.




> Mutta oma mielenkiintonsa on sillä että olen nähnyt nelosen tyhjänä erittäin usein kahdella viimeisellä pysäkinvälillä.


Antaako tämä havainto Sinusta aihetta toimenpiteisiin, ja mihin toimenpiteisiin asiantilan muuttamiseksi tulisi siinä tapauksessa mielestäsi ryhtyä?

----------


## JE

> Oletukseksi on oikea.  Jos linjoilla 14 ja 39(Munkkivuoren kautta) kulkisi ruuhka-aikaan niveljohdinbussi, tarvitaanko silloin raitiolinjaa laisinkaan.
> 
> Tulee itse ajettua jonkin verran Munkkivuoressa ja Munkkivuoren tuntumassa.  Ostoskeskuksen välittömässä läheisyydessä kulkevat linjat 14, 18, 52, 57,58,280,290ja 539. (taitaa joku puuttuakin).  Että ei se Munkkivuoren tarjonta ihan heikkoa ole nytkään.


Muutama kommentti: Tottahan toki liikennettä voidaan järjestää siten, että raitiolinjaa ei "tarvita". Eli on valittava, halutaanko kaupunki, jossa on mahdollisimman vähän raitiovaunuja, vai kaupunki, jossa on mahdollisimman tehokas ja käyttäjäystävällinen joukkoliikenne. Juuri tässä oli asian ydin Helsingissä aiemminkin, kun 1960-luvulla muotoutui päätös raitioliikenteen säilyttämiseksi, mutta johdinautoja ei vastaavin päätöksin saatu pelastettua. Raitioliikenteen lakkautuksen katsottiin kyllä olevan mahdollisuuksien rajoissa, mutta se ei ollut taloudellisessa mielessä järkevää.

Ja sitten Sveitsiin: siellä johdinautoliikennettä sekä lisätään että vähennetään. Mutta johdinautomaana se on silti ensi sijassa taantuva, koska uusia johdinautojärjestelmiä sinne ei rakenneta lainkaan, ja joitakin on viime vuosina lakkauteltu ja osa nykyisistäkin kituuttaa vain, koska poliittista rohkeutta niiden lakkauttamiseen ei ole. Monissa Sveitsin kaupungeissa johdinautoihin toki myös investoidaan. Mutta nämä ovat enimmäkseen kaupunkeja, joissa raitioliikennettä ei ole lainkaan, ja joissa investoinneilla ennemmin pyritään ajanmukaistamaan jo olemassa olevaa johdinautojärjestelmää kuin rakentamaan uutta. Johdinautoihin Sveitsissä suhtaudutaan pitkälti samoin kuin kapearaiteisiin rautateihin. Kapearaiderautatietkin mielletään ympäri maailmaa pitkälti menneisyyden teknologiaksi, mutta Sveitsissä silti joitakin verkkoja on viime vuosina myös laajennettu, koska kapearaiderautatien maltillinen kehittäminen ja rationalisointi on katsottu järkevämmäksi kuin kokonaisen liikennejärjestelmän, vaikka vähän puutteellisen, korvaaminen kokonaan uudella. 1000 millimetrin raideleveydellä rakennettu Vereinan tunnelirata ei käy osoitukseksi siitä, että kaukoliikennettä hoitavia rautateitä kannattaisi ensi sijassa rakentaa kapearaiteisina, eivätkä erinäiset Sveitsin johdinautoverkkojen uudet linjaosuudet tai autohankinnat, niin erinomaisesti kuin ne onkin toteutettu, käy todisteeksi siitä että johdinautoista olisi raitiovaunujen haastajiksi. Sveitsiläisten näkökulmasta sekä kapearaideratoihin että johdinautoihin kuitenkin kannattaa investoida, koska ensi sijassa on aina järkevää kehittää jo olemassa olevia järjestelmiä.

Toki raitiotien investointikustannukset ovat suuremmat kuin johdinautoliikenteen investointikustannukset, jos oletetaan ettei esimerkiksi katuinvestointeja tarvitse millään tavoin laskea johdinautoihin kohdistuviksi. Mutta muualla kuin johdinautojen luvatussa maassa Pohjois-Koreassa ymmärretään nykyisin, että järjestelmän elinkaarikustannuksiin liittyy muitakin tekijöitä. Olennaista ei ole verrata, mitä yksi raitiovaunu tai mitä yksi johdinauto maksaa, vaan millaisin kustannuksin milläkin liikennemuodolla voidaan täyttää tietty liikennetarve. Saksassa raitioteitä korvattiin 1950-luvulta 1970-luvulle asti ahkerasti johdinautoilla. Nyt maassa on silti noin 60 raitiotietä ja 3 johdinautojärjestelmää. Espanjassa on maan EU-jäsenyyden aikana avattu raitiotieverkko 13 eri kaupunkiin ja johdinautojen "verkko" eli kolmella autolla ajettava yksi ainokainen linja yhteen. Ja kyse on sentään maasta, jonka johdinautoja on pidetty suorastaan esikuvina myös kansainvälisissä yhteyksissä.

Ennen pitkää Helsingissä kehityksen tulee tässä liikennemuotokysymyksessäkin määrittämään teknologian kehitys. Uusi raitiovaunusarja voi hyvinkin laskea raitioliikenteen kustannuksia, ja toisaalta akkubusseista voi kehittyä uskottava vaihtoehto johdinautoille. Toisaalta, jos raitioliikenteen kustannukset nousisivatkin nykyisestä olennaisesti suhteessa muihin liikennemuotoihin, eikä akkubussien läpimurtoa Euroopan markkinoilla koskaan tapahtuisi, johdinautojen aika varmasti vielä koittaisi Helsingissäkin, koska kaikkien käytettävissä oleva joukkoliikenne on toteutettava taloudellisten realiteettien asettamissa reunaehdoissa. En kuitenkaan tällaiseen johdinautoja suosivaan kehitykseen hetkeäkään usko.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ennen pitkää Helsingissä kehityksen tulee tässä liikennemuotokysymyksessäkin määrittämään teknologian kehitys. Uusi raitiovaunusarja voi hyvinkin laskea raitioliikenteen kustannuksia, ja toisaalta akkubusseista voi kehittyä uskottava vaihtoehto johdinautoille. Toisaalta, jos raitioliikenteen kustannukset nousisivatkin nykyisestä olennaisesti suhteessa muihin liikennemuotoihin, eikä akkubussien läpimurtoa Euroopan markkinoilla koskaan tapahtuisi, johdinautojen aika varmasti vielä koittaisi Helsingissäkin, koska kaikkien käytettävissä oleva joukkoliikenne on toteutettava taloudellisten realiteettien asettamissa reunaehdoissa. En kuitenkaan tällaiseen johdinautoja suosivaan kehitykseen hetkeäkään usko.


Tässä on niin valtavasti muuttujia, että aikamoiset ennustajanlahjat saisi olla.

Dieselin hintaa viiden tai viidentoista vuoden päästä ei tiedä kukaan, eli miten käy bussien liikennöintikustannusten? Sähkön hintakaan ei ole kiveen hakattu, Helsingin Energialle asetetaan ilmastotavoitteita, joihin pyrkiminen näkyy suoraan sähkölaskussa.

Helsingin uusien ratikoiden myötä linjakilometrit toivottavasti halpenevat oleellisesti ja nopeuttamisten myötä linjatunteja tarvitaan toivottavasti suhteessa vähemmän. Mutta jos kalusto uudistuu nopeaan tahtiin ja uusia vaunuja on 10 vuoden päästä vaikkapa puolet kalustosta, niin miten käy vaunupäiväkulun? Pääomaan investoidaan melkoisesti.

Henkilöstökulujen nousu vaikuttaa kaikkiin liikennemuotoihin, mutta pienten yksiköiden bussiliikenteessä se korostuu.

Akkubussien kehitysvauhti on suuri kysymysmerkki.

Minusta lopuksi on paikallaan lainata tästä samasta ketjusta yksi ensimmäisistä viesteistä, jo kuuden vuoden takaa. Paljon on vettä virrannut Vantaassa, mutta tosiasiat eivät ole muuttuneet mihinkään.




> Mielestäni johdinautoilla ei enää ole tulevaisuutta. Niissä yhdistyvät bussiliikenteen korkeat kustannukset ja raideliikenteen kankeus. Ainoa hyöty on alhaiset päästöt. Jo olemassaolevissa trollikkakaupungeissa järjestelmästä ei kannata luopua, mutta uusien järjestelmien rakentamisessa ei enää nykyään ole oikein järkeä.
> 
> Bussien päästöt ovat pienentyneet koko ajan ja nollapäästöiset polttokennobussit tekevät jo tuloaan. Se vie pohjan pois siltä, että johdinautojärjestelmä rakennettaisiin vain päästöjen takia. Ja jos halutaan investoida kokonaan uuteen johdinautojärjestelmään, ei ole pitkä matka siihen että rakennetaan samalla raiteetkin ja aletaan ajaa ratikoilla, jolloin liikennöintikustannukset ovat pienemmät kuin busseilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja sitten Sveitsiin: siellä johdinautoliikennettä sekä lisätään että vähennetään. Mutta johdinautomaana se on silti ensi sijassa taantuva, koska uusia johdinautojärjestelmiä sinne ei rakenneta lainkaan, ja joitakin on viime vuosina lakkauteltu ja osa nykyisistäkin kituuttaa vain, koska poliittista rohkeutta niiden lakkauttamiseen ei ole. Monissa Sveitsin kaupungeissa johdinautoihin toki myös investoidaan. Mutta nämä ovat enimmäkseen kaupunkeja, joissa raitioliikennettä ei ole lainkaan, ja joissa investoinneilla ennemmin pyritään ajanmukaistamaan jo olemassa olevaa johdinautojärjestelmää kuin rakentamaan uutta.


Ei se kyllä mene ihan noinkaan. Suuria johdinautokaluston investointisuunnitelmia on vireillä mm. Zürichissä, Genèvessä ja Lausannessa. Kahdessa ensinmainitussa on käytössä myös erittäin vahva ja kasvuhakuinen raitiotie, Lausannessa taas raitiotiemäinen kevytmetro. Kokonaan uusia järjestelmiä ei olla rakentamassa siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä, että kaikissa johdinautojen kannalta riittävän suurissa (ja osaksi ehkä vähän pienemmissäkin) kaupungeissa on jo toiminnassa johdinautojärjestelmä. Sveitsistähän löytyy esimerkiksi Rauman tai Porvoon kokoisia trolleybussikaupunkeja.

Sveitsissä johdinautopaikkakuntien säilymisprosentti on suurimpia, mitä läntisissä teollisuusmaissa on nähty. Kaikkien aikojen 17 johdinautojärjestelmästä 13 on edelleen jäljellä. Niistä noin 10 on tehnyt tai juuri tekemässä huomattavia investointeja kalustoon ja / tai linjastoon. Aiemmin täällä mainitussa Italiassakin luvut ovat trollikoiden kannalta selkeästi synkemmät: noin 60 järjestelmästä on pudottu 15:een.

Siinä JE on toki oikeassa, ettei Sveitsissä (enää nykyään) korvata raitioteitä johdinautoilla. Kehittyneissä joukkoliikennemaissa kullakin liikennemuodolla on selkeä ja kiistaton roolinsa, ja tätä toteutetaan menestyksellisesti.

339-DF:lle: Eihän johdinautoja ole missään korvattu polttokennobusseilla. Jos bussien lähipäästöt ja kiihdytysmelu halutaan poistaa, tällä hetkellä ainoa teknis-taloudellisesti käyttökypsä ratkaisu on johdinautot (puhuttaessa raskaasta kokopäiväisestä liikennöinnistä). On toki useita tilanteita, joissa bussiliikennettä voidaan korvata raideliikenteellä, mutta silläkin vaihtoehdolla on selkeät rajansa. Erityisesti sillä on vaikutusta, millaista raideliikennettä on tarjota vaihtoehdoksi. Raha on melko hyvä konsultti.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Sitä en tiedä minkä ikäisiä keskustelijat täällä ovat, mutta yleistä on Helsingissä se että vanhempien osuus ikärakenteesta on suurempi kuin maaseutukaupungeissa. Tästä seuraa se että 1 - 3 pysäkin matka on oleellinen matkasuorite, vaikka se ei 30-vuotiaalta hyväkuntoiselta siltä näytä.


Korjattakoon väärä tieto. 

Maan keski-ikä on noin 41 vuotta. Helsingin keski-ikä on noin 38 vuotta. Maaseutukaupunkia edustakoot Savonlinna. Savonlinnan keski-ikä on 47 vuotta.

Helsingissä on vähemmän lapsia kuin maassa keskimäärin, mutta sitäkin enemmän nuoria aikuisia. Yli 65-vuotiaita on maassa keskimäärin 18%, Helsingissä 15% ja Savonlinnassa 23%.

Kyllä juuri ne hyväkuntoiset kolmikymppiset ovat se joukko, jota Helsingissä on poikkeuksellisen paljon. Mutta aivan tästä riippumatta joukkoliikenne pitää tietenkin suunnitella niin, että se palvelee myös ja etenkin huonommin liikkuvia.

Luvut laskettu Väestö iän ja sukupuolen mukaan kunnottain 203-2010 -tilastosta

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä juuri ne hyväkuntoiset kolmikymppiset ovat se joukko, jota Helsingissä on poikkeuksellisen paljon. Mutta aivan tästä riippumatta joukkoliikenne pitää tietenkin suunnitella niin, että se palvelee myös ja etenkin huonommin liikkuvia.


Ja ne kolmekymppiset hyväkuntoiset eivät ymmärrä, että kunto alkaa kohta rapistua, mutta niillä on rahaa autoiluun ja aina niin kiire, ettei ole aikaa muuta kuin autoilla.

Ihmisten kuntoilun tarpeeseen vetoaminen on pelkkää laiskan joukkoliikennesuunnittelijan selittelyä sille, miksi ei ole viitsinyt miettiä palvelutasoa ja kävelyetäisyyksiä. Tervetuloa vaan Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoille seuraamaan, miten odotetaan vaikka 10 min. bussia, ettei tarvitse kävellä 5 min. matkaa linjan kahta ensimmäistä pysäkkiväliä. Eikä kyse ole rollaattorivanhuksista, vaan kaikenlaisista ihmisistä lapsista lähtien.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Jos raitioliikenteessä matkan keskipituus on 2,08 km ja yksi pysäkinväli keskustassa on noin 300 metriä, niin kyllä näissä minusta on aika iso ero.
> 
> Antaako tämä havainto Sinusta aihetta toimenpiteisiin, ja mihin toimenpiteisiin asiantilan muuttamiseksi tulisi siinä tapauksessa mielestäsi ryhtyä?


Kun tarkastellaan vaunun matkustajamääriä esim. Aleksanterinkadun tuntumassa ja tiedetään että keskipituus on tuo 2 km kieppeillä, niin tiedämme silloin on todella mahtava määrä matkoja, joissa matkustetaan 1 - 5 pysäkinväliä.

Jos tästä edelleen halutaan vetää  johtopäätöksiä, niin oman messunsa arvoinen onkin sitten se, että kuinka paljon papuja satsataan raitioliikenteen nopeuttamiseen, jos metroa laajennetaan ja jos johdinautot tulevat.  Esim itse lähdin useasti Mäkelänkadulta Hakaniementorillle päin ja kyllähän se bussi on ylivoimainen koska tulee noin 2 - 3 minuutin sisällä ja on huomattavasti raitiovaunua nopeampi.  Kaikki tietävät että juuri tämä pudottaa 1:sen matkustajamääriä.

Lasken ylihuomenna jälleen  kerran (minulla on hyvä mahdollisuus ikkunasta katsoa 4:n käyttöastetta) tuon 4:sen loppupään ja kiinnitän huomiota siihen, kuinka paljon jää pois Munkkinimen puistotiellä.  Otetaan riittävän suuri "otanta", jotta ei heti kiistettäisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lasken ylihuomenna jälleen  kerran (minulla on hyvä mahdollisuus ikkunasta katsoa 4:n käyttöastetta) tuon 4:sen loppupään ja kiinnitän huomiota siihen, kuinka paljon jää pois Munkkinimen puistotiellä.  Otetaan riittävän suuri "otanta", jotta ei heti kiistettäisi.


Ei kai kukaan ole kiistänyt sitä, että 4:n tai muunkaan linjan viimeisillä pysäkeillä on vähän matkustajia. Kirjoitin jo aiemmin, että niin pitääkin olla, mutten ei joukkoliikennelinja toimi. Siis joukkoliikenne ei voi toimia siten, että päättäriltä tulee vaunu täyteen. Miten silloin palvellaan muita pysäkkejä?

Voin valistaa sinua tässä asiassa esimerkillä Pietarista. Siellä metrolinjalla 1 juna tulee jo pääteasemalta melkein täyteen. Parin aseman päästä ei junaan enää mahdu. Haluaisitko asua sellaisen aseman vieressä? Tuttavani asuu, ja joutuu sen vuoksi matkustamaan keskustaan päästäkseen ensin pääteasemalle. Onko tämä siis nyt hyvin toimivaa joukkoliikennettä, kun juna ei ole vajaakuormalla päättäriltä lähtiessään? Eikä edes sinne saapuessaan, kun junassa on matkustajia, jotka ovat matkalla vastakkaiseen suuntaan.

Edelleenkään en kyllä ymmärrä, mitä tekemistä tällä asialla on johdinautojen kanssa.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Tervetuloa vaan Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoille seuraamaan, miten odotetaan vaikka 10 min. bussia, ettei tarvitse kävellä 5 min. matkaa linjan kahta ensimmäistä pysäkkiväliä. Eikä kyse ole rollaattorivanhuksista, vaan kaikenlaisista ihmisistä lapsista lähtien.
> 
> Antero


Itsekin asun Itiksen liityntäalueella, ja valitsen bussin, kun se on kävelyä nopeampaa. Jos asuisin 5 min päässä metrosta, kävelisin tietenkin. Mutta asun 15 min päässä kävellen, joten, ainakin kiireessä, menen liityntäbussiin. Tai itseasiassa U-bussiin, jos on kova kiire keskustaan. Ilman U-linjaa työmatkani kestäisi 40 min - on tämä Helsingin joukkoliikenne sitten laadukasta. Työmatkani pituus linnuntietä on 8,6 km. Jos kulkisin helikopterilla, viivasuoraan periltä perille, minun pitäisi ajaa 13 kmh päästäkseni töihin 40 minuutissa. U-linjalla menee puolisen tuntia. Reittioppaan "nopein" on kuitenkin 40 min. Autolla menisi 14 min Googlen mukaan.

Metrorata kulkee 15 metrin päässä huoneeni ikkunasta, siinä niitä kolistelee viideltä aamusta. Asun kuitenkin 1100-1200m päässä (suorinta kävelytietä mitattuna) sekä Itäkeskuksen, Myllypuron että Puotilan asemasta. Harmittaa hiukan, vaikka muilla ei olekaan mahdollisuutta valita kolmesta asemasta :Smile: 

Muuten, h16&59:ä väitettiin jossain viestissä ajat sitten, ettei niitä voi vaihtaa johdinautolinjoiksi. Mikäköhän oli syynä? Huomioitavaa on, että tavallisen johdinauton maksiminopeus on kuitenkin 65-70 km/h ja Itäväylän rajoitus on Herttoniemeen asti 70 km/h - eli nopeuden puolesa johdiautot pärjäisivät hyvin.

----------


## Salomaa

> No tässä onkin ehkä se kuuluisa villakoiran ydin. Kyllä, on erittäin suuri erimielisyys siitä, mikä on raitioliikenteen rooli.
> 
> .....
> Ominaisuuksiensa puolesta bussi soveltuu parhaiten lyhyisiin matkoihin reiteillä, joissa matkustajamäärä on alhainen. Toisin sanoen bussi on täysin väärä väline pitkiin matkoihin, kuten esikaupunkien ja seutukeskuksen väliseen liikenteeseen. Syitä on kaksi: bussi on hidas ja se on kallein joukkoliikenteen muoto kuljetettua henkilökilometriä kohden. Siksi bussi soveltuu raideliikenteen liityntäliikenteeksi (lyhyet matkat, vähän matkustajia) mutta ei kaupunkikeskustan liikenteeseen (lyhyet matkat mutta runsaasti matkustajia).
> 
> Raideliikenne soveltuu ominaisuuksiensa puolesta sekä lyhyisiin että pitkiin matkoihin, mutta matkustajamäärän tulee olla kohtalaisen suuri. Hyvä nyrkkisääntö on vähintään 1000 matkustajaa tunnissa yhteen suuntaan. Siten raitiovaunu on oikea väline tiiviisti rakennetun keskuksen liikenteeseen, koska matkamäärät ovat suuria. Pitkiin matkoihin raideliikenne soveltuu bussia paremmin siksi, että raideliikenne on bussia nopeampaa......
> Selitys sille, miksi Helsingin tilanne on kuin on ja miksi täällä on toistettu mantraa siitä, että raitiotiet soveltuvat vain kantakaupunkiin, on metron ja autoilun suosiminen.
> 
> Raitiovaunut ovat uhka kaikille metrosuunnitelmille, ja koska kaupunkimme on niin pieni, ettei metroa voi suunnitella kuin esikaupunkiliikenteeseen, on tarve vakuuttaa, etteivät raitiovaunut esikaupunkiliikenteeseen sovi.
> ...


Tässä olen ajellut 13 vuotta linjalla 39.  Lyhyesti voin todeta, että hakemalla täytyy hakea milloin siinä on vähän matkustajia ja missä kohtaa.  Nykyinen 39 menee Malminkartanoon saakka.  Se on tällä hetkellä täysin oikea ja paras väline kulkien Pitäjänmäen työpaikkakeskittymän ja tiivisti rakennetun Töölön läpi kamppiin.  Tulin juuri kyydistä ja totesin että auto pakattiin pysäkeillä 10 - 30 sekunnissa ja sitten lähdettiin.  Tähkätien pysäkiltä ajettiin Töölöntorille 20 minuutissa, mutta on muistettava että henkilöauton käyttäjiä on jo kesälomilla.  Bussin istumapaikoista 75 % oli käytössä tämän yhteysvälin ajan.  Eihän raitiotietä voi ajatella Neulastien ja Kampin välille, mutta johdinautohan on harkinnassa kaikissa valittavissa linjastovaihtoehdoissa.  Myös aloitusvaihtoehdossa A-.

Käsittääkseni yhtä metrolinjaa suunnitellaan Kampista Pasilaan Töölön kautta.  Koska maan alle saadaan ehdottomasti nopea yhteys, niin tässä tapauksessa nimenomaan raitoliikenteelle jää täydentävä rooli.

Keskustan suhteen pitää olla visio, ei pelkästään tekniikkapainoteinen keskustelu siitä, miten keskustassa liikutaan.  Tällä hetkellä keskustaan rakennetaan pysäköintiluolia eikä keskustatunnelille ole lyöty lopullista pistettä, niin mikään joukkoliikennemuoto ei toimi sujuvasti metroa lukuunottamatta.  Töölönlahdelle rakennava konttorislummi lisää edelleen henkilöauton käyttäjiä Mannerheimintien, Postitalon ja rautatieaseman tuntumassa.  Tästä johtuen kaikki joukkoliikenne alueella hidastuu edelleen.

Vihdin Ideapark olisi imuroinut ostosautoilijat länsi-Helsingistä Vihtiin, mutta ilmeisesti Helsinkiläiset kauppiaat laittoivat Vapaavuoren asialle.  Ekologisesti ja ilmaston kannalta Ideapark kannnattaisi rakentaa, koska silloin nämä ostosautoilíjat olisivat poissa Helsingin keskustasta.

Mutta kun ei edes tietulleja saada käyttöön, niin sitä yksimielistä visiota keskustan kehittämisestä ei ole, niin lopputuloksena näyttää olevan se, että yksityisautoilijoille ja kauppialle annetaan se mitä he pyytävät.  Mm. pysäköintiluolaa luolan perään.

Helsingin ydinkeskusta pitäisi olla kaupunkilaisten olohuone eikä ajattelua saa hallita se, että jonkun liiketoiminnan pitäisi saada aina rahaa siitä kun kaupunkilainen saapuu keskustaan.  siis vapaa-ajan viettämistä ilman kulutusta.  Pajunen halusi Jugend-salista yritysen oman maailmankatsomuksena mukaisesti. Päätös ei millään tavalla ollut kaupunkilaisten etu.

Vaihtoehdossa A-  saadaan kokemusta johdinautoista ja luulisi että päättäjät sen helposti hyväksyvät.  Kävin tämän viestiketjun läpi ja totesin että melu on sellainen joka sivuutettiin.  Ei ole helppo muuttaa euroiksi melun vähenemisen etuja, mutta kun Topeliuksenkadun varrella  asutaan myös, niin johdinautoliikenteen käynnistymisen jälkeen saadaan arvokasta tietoa, ei vähiten Töölöläisiltä, kuinka paljon tämä näkökulma merkitsee.  On tähän mennessä lähdetty siitä, että kaupungissa on melua, mutta kuka nyt sitten valittaisi melun oleellisesta vähenemisestä.  Ei väen väkisin pidä etsi sitä melua johdinauton renkaista.
Uskon että lähipäästöttömyyttä ei kukaan enää kiistä ja sähkön tuottamisen arvokeskustelu on täysin perusteltua, mutta kukaan ei tiedä mikä sähkön tuottamisessa on se ykkösjuttu 10 vuoden päästä. 

Tässä on myös myönnettävä se että jos ensimmäiset kokemukset johdinautoista ovat myönteisiä, niin suunnitellut raitiotien laajenukset kantakaupungista poispäin voisivat korvautua johdinautoilla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:54 ----------




> Voin valistaa sinua tässä asiassa esimerkillä Pietarista. Siellä metrolinjalla 1 juna tulee jo pääteasemalta melkein täyteen. Parin aseman päästä ei junaan enää mahdu. Antero


Onpahan tullut jonkun verran Pietarin metrolla ajeltua.  Kuten tiedät että siellä metrotunnelin vieressä seinällä on kello, joka junan lähdettyä alkaa näyttää laskevaa aikaa.  Tiedät tasan tarkkaan että kahden minuutin päästä tulee uusi juna.  Kumma kun itse olen aina mahtunut Pietarissa asemalla saapuvaan junaan.

Nordenskiöldinkadulla olen monta kertaa ollut menossa vaunulla 7 Pasilaan.  Kolmosia menee neljä ohi , seiska tulee silloin kun tulee .  On siinä kiva odotella henkilöautojen päästöjen seassa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Nordenskiöldinkadulla olen monta kertaa ollut menossa vaunulla 7 Pasilaan.  Kolmosia menee neljä ohi , seiska tulee silloin kun tulee .  On siinä kiva odotella henkilöautojen päästöjen seassa.


Kuinka monta kertaa? Itse kuljen samaa väliä lähes päivittäin, enkä ole havainnut seiskan vuorovälissä mitään poikkeavaa. Toisaalta ei sillä Pasilaan (pl. Länsi-Pasilan pohjoisosat) kannata mennä muutoinkaan, kun bussit kulkevat nopeammin ja tiheämmällä vuorovälillä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kuinka monta kertaa? Itse kuljen samaa väliä lähes päivittäin, enkä ole havainnut seiskan vuorovälissä mitään poikkeavaa. Toisaalta ei sillä Pasilaan (pl. Länsi-Pasilan pohjoisosat) kannata mennä muutoinkaan, kun bussit kulkevat nopeammin ja tiheämmällä vuorovälillä.


Riittävän monta kertaa, että se ylitti tämän kynnyksen kirjoittaa tähän.  Mutta on myönnettävä että isoa lenkkiä ei saa helposti rytmissä kulkemaan.  Konalan suunnasta lähdettäessä yhteys Pasilaan toimii hyvin linjalla 59.

Tämä liittyy siihen joukkoliikennevälineen odottamispaikkaan.  Sisällä odottaminen on mukavampaa kuin ulkona.  (silloin kun metron käyttömahdollisuus on)

----------


## Knightrider

> Riittävän monta kertaa, että se ylitti tämän kynnyksen kirjoittaa tähän.  Mutta on myönnettävä että isoa lenkkiä ei saa helposti rytmissä kulkemaan.  Konalan suunnasta lähdettäessä yhteys Pasilaan toimii hyvin linjalla 59.
> 
> Tämä liittyy siihen joukkoliikennevälineen odottamispaikkaan.  Sisällä odottaminen on mukavampaa kuin ulkona.  (silloin kun metron käyttömahdollisuus on)


Silloin kun metron rakentamattomuusmahdollisuus on, voi säästyneet sadat miljoonat käyttää kaikkien HSL-alueen pysäkkikoppien muuttamiseen lämmitetyiksi.

----------


## teme

Vähän keskustaliikenteen tulevaisuudesta kun liippaa aihettaa:



> Käsittääkseni yhtä metrolinjaa suunnitellaan Kampista Pasilaan Töölön kautta.  Koska maan alle saadaan ehdottomasti nopea yhteys, niin tässä tapauksessa nimenomaan raitoliikenteelle jää täydentävä rooli.


Kaikennäköistä on suunniteltu iät ajat, mutta tuo ei kyllä toteudu missään lähitulevaisuudessa, ja esim. Pasilan kaavoituksessa käytännössä lähdetään siitä että metroa ei tule vaikka siellä se asemavaraus onkin. Siitä tulee sitten parkkihalli. Siihen metroon yksinkertaisesti  ei ole rahaa, ja tämä ei ole kannanotto vaan tosiasia. Ainoa tapa millä siitä voisi saada kannattava olisi että tehtäisiin pikaratikkana, eli tunnelissa Kamppi - Pasila ja siitä pinnassa haaroja, sekä yksi haara Paciuksenkadulle. Enkä minä tuohonkaan oikein usko.




> Keskustan suhteen pitää olla visio, ei pelkästään tekniikkapainoteinen keskustelu siitä, miten keskustassa liikutaan.  Tällä hetkellä keskustaan rakennetaan pysäköintiluolia eikä keskustatunnelille ole lyöty lopullista pistettä, niin mikään joukkoliikennemuoto ei toimi sujuvasti metroa lukuunottamatta.  Töölönlahdelle rakennava konttorislummi lisää edelleen henkilöauton käyttäjiä Mannerheimintien, Postitalon ja 
> rautatieaseman tuntumassa.  Tästä johtuen kaikki joukkoliikenne alueella hidastuu edelleen.


No nyt aletaan olla asian ytimessä. Se suuri visio yhdessä vaiheessa oli että viedään liikenne maan alle. Sitten iski rahoitusrealismi. Esimerkiksi siitä keskustatunnelista puhutaan ikäänkuin se olisi joku poliittinen kysymys, Vihreät mielellään esittää että he torppasivat sen ja Kokoomus että pahat Vihreät ja Demarit kiusaa autoilijoita ja estää kävelykeskustan. Oikeasti kyse on siitä että siihen ei nyt vaan ole rahaa, viimeksi tutkittiin että voiko sen rahoittaa käyttömaksuilla, tulos oli että noin saisi ehkä kolmanneksen rahoitustarpeesta.

Ainoa mikä niistä maanalaisista hankkeista on kunnolla elossa on Pisara. Saa nähdä miten käy, mutta veikkaisin että tehdään aikanaan. Syy jälleen kerran raha, tuon maksaa valtio, ja jos ei maksa niin ei tehdä.

Mistä pääsemmekin sitten siihen että mites maan päällä? Kun tila on ihan oikesti kortilla, oli jotenkin liikuttavaa lukea Johdinautorapparista että heilurilinjat saadaan Simonkatu -  Kaivokadulle niin että sinne hoidetaan bussikaistat ja valoetuudet, noin niinku ilmoitusluontoisesti. 

Topeliuksenkatu - Freda on yksi esimerkki, sille ehkä saisi järkevät ratikkaistat ja fillarikaistat jotenkin, sinne ei saa noita kahta ja bussikaistaa, ja kun otetaan huomioon että bussit tarvitsee leveämmät kaistat niin epäilen suuresti että mahtuuko ne vaikkei kiskoja olisikaan. Ja ne bussikaistat muuten sitten maksaa ihan sen mitä kiskotkin, niiden kuljetuskapasiteetti on vaan pienempi.

Toinen esimerkki on Mannerheimintie. Kuten DF sen ilmaisee, siellä on Euroopan kapeimmat ratikkaistat ja tuo hidastaa liikennettä huomattavasti kun peilejä ei saa jyrätä. Eikä ne auto- tai bussikaistatkaan ole leveydellä pilattu. Ja nyt sinne pitäisi saada vielä fillarikaistat.

Henkilöautojenkin rajoittamista kannatan, mutta on siinäkin käytännön rajansa, esimerkiksi huoltoajo pitää jotenkin onnistua.

En myöskään pidä nykyisenkaltaista bussirallia hyvänä tai kustannustehokkaana. Ei siinä nyt ihan oikeasti ole mitään järkeä että vaikka Hämeentietä jyrää parikymmentä linjaa kokonaisuudessaan noin 45s vuovovälillä. Tuo on matkustajien kannalta sekavaa ja kallista nyt, ja varsinkin jatkossa kun palkat nousee ja bussiyhtiöt ei voi tehdä loputtomiin tappiota.

Minun johtopäätökseni, saa sitä visioksikin kutsua, on että bussiliikenne tulee saada pois ahtailta kaduilta ja se tarvitsee hyvät omat väylät. Käytännössä esimerkiksi näin (ilman Pisaraa, sen kanssa olisi paljon helpompaa):
- Korvataan ne Helsingin sisäiset bussit joita voi korvata ratikoilla (14, 16, 18, 55, jne.)
- Korvataan suoria vuoroja poikittaislinjoilla jotka toimii myös liityntänä, esim. Maunulan suunta.
- Muutetaan osa suorista linjoista heilureiksi esim. Pasilan tai Helsinginkadun kautta.
- Tehdään kunnollinen BRT-tasoinen väylä jotta jäljelle jäävä bussiliikenne kulkee mallikkaasti.

Tuo viimeinen on visainen juttu. Lähtisin siitä että Elielinaukio ja Rautatientori poistetaan, ja kaikki keskustaan tulevat bussit ajaa Länsimetron jälkeen vapautuvalle Kampin asemalle, osa voi jäädä Hakaniemeen. Tässä on pari vaihtoehtoa. Itäpuolelta sanoisin että Sturenkadulle voisi saada ihan kunnon bussikaistat, siis sellaiset muusta liikenteestä tasoeristetyt eikä semmoiset kääntymiskaistat kuin nyt. Mun puolesta kiskot välillä Brahenkatu - Paavalinkirkko saa uhrata tuohon. Länsipuoli on vähän hankalampi, kun minusta bussit pitäisi saada pois ainakin Topeliuksenkadulta ja mielellään myös Manskulta Töölöntullista etelään. Pinnalla Urheilukatu on yksi vaihtoehto, ihan siis täysin bussikatuna etuuksine kaikkineen, ja Mechelininkadulle kyllä mahtuisi Hesperiaan saakka hyvät bussikaistat. Mutta niin paljon kuin ne tunnelit mua tökkiikin, niin mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto voisi olla jatkaa kampin sisäänajoramppeja reilusti pidemmällä tunneleina, voisivat toimia samalla myös pysäköintilaitoksen sisäänajona. Vaikka johonkin Kisahallin nurkille. Tietäisi vaan että mitä maksaa?

Ja joo, sillä BRT:llä voi sitten olla vaikka johtimetkin. Se nykyinen johdinsuunnitelma linjastoineen ei kuitenkaan ratkaise yhtään mitään, 18 esimerkiksi on ihan yhtä surkea tuonkin jälkeen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskustan suhteen pitää olla visio, ei pelkästään tekniikkapainoteinen keskustelu siitä, miten keskustassa liikutaan.  Tällä hetkellä keskustaan rakennetaan pysäköintiluolia eikä keskustatunnelille ole lyöty lopullista pistettä, niin mikään joukkoliikennemuoto ei toimi sujuvasti metroa lukuunottamatta.  Töölönlahdelle rakennava konttorislummi lisää edelleen henkilöauton käyttäjiä Mannerheimintien, Postitalon ja rautatieaseman tuntumassa.  Tästä johtuen kaikki joukkoliikenne alueella hidastuu edelleen.


Jos ja kun pitää olla visio eikä käydä tekniikkapainotteista keskustelua, miksi sitten HSL:n toimesta käydään tekniikkapainotteista keskustelua johdinautoista?

Minun vastaukseni oli jo lainaamassasi viestissä. Eli itse asiassa on peräti kaksi visiota. Toinen on, että pitää voida rakentaa metroa mahdollisimman paljon ja toinen, että autoilulle on tehtävä tilaa aina ja kaikkialla kaikin mahdollisin keinoin. Mutta nämä kumpikin on tekniikkapainotteisia visioita, ei visioita kaupunkilaisten hyvinvoinnin edistämisestä.

Sen arvaan, että autopuolue luulee, että autoilu edistää hyvinvointia. Heiltä kun kuulee niin päättömiä väittämiä mm. siitä, mitä pitäisi tehdä, jotta ruuhkat katoaisivat ja kaikki voisivat tulla autolla saman oven eteen. Metropuolueesta en osaa sanoa. Siellä jotkut taitavat luulla metron lisäävän hyvinvointia, toisilla metro ilmeisesti lisää ainakin omaa elintasoa ja kolmansilla edistää autoilua.

Tämä johdinautokeskustelu on ainakin virallisesti lähtenyt siitä, että HKL aivan oikein halusi selvittää mahdollisuuksia bussien päästöjen vähentämiseksi. Tätä asiaa voi tosin arvostella siitä, että nimestään huolimatta (Ympäristöystävällisen kaupunkiliikenteen kehittäminen Helsingissä) HKL ja raportti sivuuttivat liikennejärjestelmän kokonaisuuden ja keskittyivät pohtimaan bussien päästöjen vähenemistä.

Bussien osalta raportti on minusta tehnyt oikeita päätelmiä, ja vuoden 2007 jälkeinen tutkimus ja kehitys on osoittanut, ettei edelleenkään käytännössä ole muita käyttökelpoisia vähäpäästöisiä busseja kuin johdinautot. Mutta se, mitä tämän raportin jälkeen on tehty, vesibusseista riippuratoihin saakka, on aivan muuta kuin kokonaisuuden hallintaa ja ympäristöystävällisen kaupunkiliikenteen kehittämistä.

Johdinauto-, vesibussi- ja riippuratatutkielmat ovat vain ja ainoastaan ympäristöystävällisen joukkoliikenteen ja kaupunkirakenteen kehittämisen jarruttamista. Yhtä lailla myös suuruudenhullut metrosuunnitelmat, Pisara mukaan lukien, vain estävät uuden suunnittelua, kun tyrkytetään 100 vuotta vanhoja ratkaisuja ja niiden tuottamaa huonoa elämänlaatua.

Periaatteessa pitäisi optimoida koko liikennejärjestelmää siten, että kriteerinä on liikenteen ympäristöhaittojen vähentäminen. Paljon ei tarvita sen ymmärtämiseksi, että raitiolinjan muuttaminen johdinautolinjaksi ei auta vaan pelkästään haittaa tätä tavoitetta.




> Vihdin Ideapark olisi imuroinut ostosautoilijat länsi-Helsingistä Vihtiin, mutta ilmeisesti Helsinkiläiset kauppiaat laittoivat Vapaavuoren asialle.  Ekologisesti ja ilmaston kannalta Ideapark kannnattaisi rakentaa, koska silloin nämä ostosautoilíjat olisivat poissa Helsingin keskustasta.


No en olisi uskonut lukevani viestistäsi Sukarin propagandaa. Ihan vain vinkkinä, että Helsingin keskustassa 8090 % asioinnista tapahtuu muilla keinoin kuin autoilla, Sukarin peltihalleissa 99 % asioinnista tapahtuu autoilla. Onhan se tosi ekologista!




> Mutta kun ei edes tietulleja saada käyttöön, niin sitä yksimielistä visiota keskustan kehittämisestä ei ole, niin lopputuloksena näyttää olevan se, että yksityisautoilijoille ja kauppialle annetaan se mitä he pyytävät.  Mm. pysäköintiluolaa luolan perään.


Menee jo ohi aiheen, sillä ei tietulleilla ja johdinautoilla mitää tekemistä keskenään ole. Mutta tietullit ovat joko keino kerätä rahaa tai ohjata ja hallita liikennettä. Jälkimmäisiä voidaan tehdä ja tehdään hyvällä menestyksellä keräämättä rahaa. Ja voitaisiin tehdä myös Kehä 1:llä samalla tavoin kuin motareilla tehdään USA:ssa. Eli ramppien liikennevaloilla säädetään, miten paljon autoja motarille päästetään, jotta optimoidaan välityskyky. Ei siihen tarvita mitään vääntöä tietullikeskustelusta.

Mutta kun meidän autopuolueemme asenne ja luulo on, että liikenteen ohjaus ja hallinta vain haittaavat liikennettä. Eivätkä he usko, että vapaa liikenne tukehtuu omaan mahdottomuuteensa. Terve menoa tätäkin ihailemaan Pietariin tai Moskovaan.




> Onpahan tullut jonkun verran Pietarin metrolla ajeltua.  Kuten tiedät että siellä metrotunnelin vieressä seinällä on kello, joka junan lähdettyä alkaa näyttää laskevaa aikaa.  Tiedät tasan tarkkaan että kahden minuutin päästä tulee uusi juna.  Kumma kun itse olen aina mahtunut Pietarissa asemalla saapuvaan junaan.


Ehkä et asu Pietarin lähiössä ja kulje metrolla aamu- ja iltaruuhkissa työpaikoille. Siksi et ole nähnyt jonottamista, joka ulottuu metroaseman ulkopuolelle asti. Mitä tulee 2 minuutin vuoroväliin ikivanhoilla junilla, vaikka me täällä tiedämme korkeinta oikeutta myöten sellaisen täysin mahdottomaksi, niin eihän sitä mitenkään haittaa se, että juna on täynnä. Päin vastoin. Nopeasti saa ovet kiinni, kun ei sisään mahdu ketään.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

*Helsingin raitioliikenteen kokonaiskehittämisselvitys* vuodelta 2009 oli se selvitys josta löysin linjojen kuormittuneisuutta eri kellonaikoina.  Mutta ne tilastot olivat vuodelta 2007.

Luin tämän viestiketjun läpi  ja kutakuinkin kaikki selvitykset.  Ylläolevassa selvityksessä johdinautot oli mainittu kahdeksalla rivillä.  Sen jälkeen on tullut johdinautoselvityksiä ja siinähän on kaikki asiat pantu uusiksi.

Ei kait voida olettaa että Topeliuksenkadulla kulkee sekä raitiovaunuja ja johdinautoja.  Ja Munkkivuoreen vedetään ilmeisesti jompikumpi.  

Itse Ideaparkin toimivuutta analysoimatta minua kiinnostaa se pääsyy että Kokoomuslainen ministeri laittaa kaupan perustamiseen hiekkaa rattaisiin.  Esillä on ollut teoria siitä että Munkkiniemestä ei pyyhkäistä Stockmannin parkkihalliin vaan Vihtiin.  Länsi-Helsingin ostovoimasta osa valuisi Vihtiin.  Tämä ei nyt ole ihan olkihattuheitto.

Mutta kyllä minä maltan odottaa syksyyn, vaikka teenkin joskus 15 joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä.  Muutaman minuutin odottaminen ja kolina risteyksissä ei ole sellainen asia, joka saisi verenpaineeni nousemaan.

siitä Pietarista kannattaa muistaa kokonaisuus.  Jos joku väitää että Pietarin metro toimii huonosti, niin kannattaako enää sortua juupas-eipäs keskusteluun.

----------


## Jykke

> Onpahan tullut jonkun verran Pietarin metrolla ajeltua.  Kuten tiedät että siellä metrotunnelin vieressä seinällä on kello, joka junan lähdettyä alkaa näyttää laskevaa aikaa.  Tiedät tasan tarkkaan että kahden minuutin päästä tulee uusi juna.  Kumma kun itse olen aina mahtunut Pietarissa asemalla saapuvaan junaan.


Jos ei Pietarin junat tunnu ahtailta niin voin tarjota todella ahtaan: Pariisin metro. Varsinkin linja 1, jolla matkustin viime kesänä. Tässä filmi La Defensen pääteasemalta, jolle itsekin matkustin jostain linjan puolivälin tienoilta. Koko matkan seisoin nurkassa ja olo oli kuin sardiinipurkissa. Ja junia kulkee sen kahden minuutin välein. Itse en keskustassa mahtunut edes ensimmäisen junan kyytiin vaan piti odottaa seuraavaa, joka oli täytösasteeltaan lähes samaa luokkaa. 

Ahtaan metromatkan jälkeen ajattelin että pääseepähän onneksi matkustamaan väljemmin T2 linjan ratikalla. Arvatkaas mihin suurin osa niistä kanssamatkustajistakin suuntasi...  

Eli pitäisikö siis linjan 4 vaunutkin olla täynnä päätepysäkille asti? Olisiko johdinautolla enemmän matkustajia päättärillekin kuin nykyisellä ratikalla? Eli mitä kyseisellä esimerkilläsi yritettiin havainnollistaa/todistaa?

----------


## Salomaa

> Eli pitäisikö siis linjan 4 vaunutkin olla täynnä päätepysäkille asti? Olisiko johdinautolla enemmän matkustajia päättärillekin kuin nykyisellä ratikalla? Eli mitä kyseisellä esimerkilläsi yritettiin havainnollistaa/todistaa?


Keskustelu rönsyää välillä siten, että aihe ei aina liity suoraan johdinautoihin.  Pasilan liikennesolmusta puhuttiin pitkää ja se saikin oman ketjun.  Tarkastelu liitty linjojen häntiin, oli sitten mikä laite kyseessä tahansa.  Jos joku häntä on  tyhjä, niin silloin tulee mieleen linjan jatkaminen, jolloin vanha häntäosuus täyttyy hieman.  Hätäsimmät taas ehdottaa linjan lyhentämistä.  Munkkiniemen aukion ja Kalastajatorpan välin vaunu kulkee tyhjänä ilalla.  Aihe liittyykin enemän ykköseen, tuoko Oulunkylään jatkaminen lisää käyttäjiä linjalle.

Ja tästä taas päästään siihen että perättäisissä selvityksissä aina tuoreimmassa on taas uusi ratkaisu ongelmaan.  Ykkösen osalta ensin esitettiin jatkamista, nyt puhutaan lopettamisesta tai korvaamista toisella laitteella.


Kun se nelonen nyt kulkee, niin jossain se pitää käydä kääntämässä.  Nelosen linjastoa säädellään varmaan silloin kun Munkkivuoren linjauudistuksista päätetään, eli lähivuosina.

*Jokerista*

Muutama vuosi sitten istuin Oulunkylän ala-asteella.  Siellä esiteltiin jokerin pikaraitiotieversiota.  Varikon paikka oli auki sekä raideleveys.  Nyt keskustelussa elää johdinauto ja dielselbussien lisäys.  Mutta yhden uudistuksen tekisin heti : Jokerin tasoisessa bussissa ei pidä kierrellä liikenneympyrässä.  Jokerille siis oikaisulinjat Oulunkylään liikenneympyrien kohdalle.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jos ei Pietarin junat tunnu ahtailta niin voin tarjota todella ahtaan: Pariisin metro.


Nokitan Tokiolla. Ei nyt ole kuitenkaan tähän hätään videolinkkiä heittää.  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

Käypäs Antero tämä testaamassa Píetarissa.  Jos vaikka mahtuisit kyytiin !

http://www.vagonmash.ru/img/neva_otgr_1.jpg

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käypäs Antero tämä testaamassa Píetarissa.  Jos vaikka mahtuisit kyytiin !
> http://www.vagonmash.ru/img/neva_otgr_1.jpg


Ei ole osunut kohdalle, mutta mitäs tuo junan malli linjan kuormitukseen vaikuttaa.

Minä en muuten kerro omista turiskikokemuksistani Pietarista, vaan paikallisten asukkaiden kokemuksista.

Pietarissa muuten on laaja johdinautoverkkokin, eikä se tilannetta mitenkään auta. Pietarin koko liikenne on kaaoksessa, ja se johtuu joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmän eli raitiotien voimakkaasta näivettämisestä. Lakkauttamalla raitioteitä pintaliikenteen kapasiteetti on alentunut erittäin voimakkaasti. Autoilun osuus liikenteessä on kasvanut, metron osuus on noussut hieman, mutta saavuttanut maksiminsa ja myös taksibussien osuus on kasvanut. Bussien osuus on laskenut ja raitovaunujen osuus laskenut voimakkaasti.

Liikennejärjestelmän kokonaiskapasiteetti on laskenut, mutta liikenteen kysyntä luultavasti on noussut. Kokonaiskapasiteetin lasku johtuu siitä, että on siirrytty tehottomampiin liikennemuotoihin, eli autoihin, taksibusseihin ja busseihin. Bussien käyttövoimalla ei ole tässä merkitystä.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Pysyykö tässä luottamusmiespäättäjä perässä ? Päättäjiksi on tullut perussuomalaisia, joten nyt saat Late selventää asiaa.  saat kertoa meille, mitä ylläoleva tarkoittaa kun linja 14 on muutettu johdinautolinjaksi.


Kysymys on erittäin hyvä. Asioita pitäisi pystyä selostamaan mahdollisimman hyvin luottamusmiespäättäjille, mutta miten sen tekisi? Lautakunnissakin esittelyaikaa on yleensä vain muutama minuutti. Itse toivoisin, että liikenneasioita käsittelevien lautakuntien jäsenille annettaisiin edes jotain koulutusta hankearviointien perusteista. Vastaavasti muiden lautakuntien jäsenet voisivat saada preppausta omista aloistaan.

Esittämäni laskelma on käytössä, jos linjan 14 muuttamisen johdinautoksi oletetaan tuovan lisää matkustajia verrattuna dieselbussiin. Käytännössä oletus siis olisi, että nämä matkustajat siirtyvät kävelystä, pyöräilystä tai autoilusta. Matkojen kokonaismäärä oletetaan käytönnössä aina vakioksi.

Jotta matkustajat siirtyisivät uuden johdinautolinjan 14 käyttäjiksi, heidän on saatava siitä (laskennallista) hyötyä. Muuten eivät siirry. Hyöty voi olla matka-ajan nopeutumista tai jotain laadullista kuten matkan miellyttävyyden lisääntyminen. Laadullisia tekijöitä kutsutaan palvelutasohyödyksi.

Hyötyjen arviointi lähtee liikkeelle dieselbussilinjan 14 nykyisistä käyttäjistä. Arvioimme miten paljon heidän matkansa paranee, kun dieselbussilinja vaihdetaan johdinautolinjaksi. Tämä on helpompaa kuin laskea muista kulkumuodoista siirtyvien hyötyjä, koska kulkutapa ei muutu. Joka tapauksessa nämäkin hyödyt pitää laskea.

Siirtyvien matkustajien hyötyjä on vaikeampaa arvioida, koska heidän lähtökohtansa ovat erilaisia. Siksi tehdään yksinkertaistava oletus: Matkustajia siirtyy yksi kerrallaan ja jokainen siirtyvä matkustaja saa vähemmän hyötyjä kuin edellinen. Ensimmäinen siirtyjä oli jo ennen johdinautomuusta aivan siinä hilkulla käyttäisikö joukkoliikennettä (tavallaan viimeinen autoilija tai kävelijä tai pyöräilijä). Siksi hän hyötyy melkein yhtä paljon kuin joukkoliikennettä jo käyttävä. Viimeinen siirtyjä puolestaan saa juuri ja juuri sen verran hyötyä, että kannattaa siirtyä. Siksi hänen hyötynsä on vain hitusen enemmän kuin nolla. Kun siis hyödyt vaihtelevat lähes täyden ja lähes nollan välillä, yksinkertaistetaan laskemalla keskimääräiseksi hyödyksi puolet täydestä hyödystä. Tämä on puolen sääntö.

Ja miten puolen sääntö liittyy lipputuloihin? Siten, että nämä siirtyvät matkustajat joutuvat maksamaan joukkoliikennelipun siirtyessään joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiksi. Tällä laskentatavalla lasketut hyödyt tulevat lipun maksamisen jälkeen (siksi ne ovat nettohyötyjä eikä bruttohyötyjä) eli lipun hinta on jo vähennetty hyödyistä. Tavallaan hyötyjä on siis laskettu liian vähän, koska todellisuudessa hyödyt kattavat myös maksetun lipun.

Koska siirtyvien matkustajien hyödyistä (jotka lasketaan hankkeen eduksi) on vähennetty lipun hinta, lipun hinta voidaan laskea hyötynä muualla. Luonteva paikka on laskea se vastaanottajan eli liikenteen järjestäjän puolella. Näin laskelmaan saadaan myös näkyviin lisälipputulot, jotka ovat muutenkin kiinnostavia.

Taustalla tässä kaikessa on yhteiskuntatalous: Maksetut liput eivät itsessään ole hyötyä. Yhteiskuntataloudessa hyötyä on sellainen, joka lisää koko yhteiskunnan hyvinvointia. Ei sellainen, jossa raha vain siirtyy taskusta toiseen. Nyt vain oli niin, että hyvinvoinnin lisäys on yhteensä matkustajien nettohyödyt + lippujen hinta ja molemmat halutaan saada näkyviin.

Ei tämä helppoa ole. Huomattava osa liikenteen kanssa työkseen tekemisissä olevista ei ymmärrä kunnolla yhteiskuntataloudellisia laskelmia tai edes marginaalikustannuksen käsitettä. Se on huolestuttavaa, koska kriittinen ajattelu onnistuu vain tuntemalla menetelmät.

----------


## Compact

> ...Italia, jossa johdinautojen suosiota kasvattaa kotimaisten raitiovaunuvalmistajien heikko kilpailukyky ja paikallispoliitikkojen ymmärrettävä halu tukea kotimaista...


Portugalista lienee sikäläisten linja-auto- ja sähkölaitevalmistajien tietotaidot karisseet sitten 1980-luvun, vaiko paikallispolitiikan liikennepainopiste siirtynyt raiteille ja joustavampiin langattomiin busseihin, vai mikähän on ollut lopulta kahden johdinautokaupungin (Braga v. 1979 ja Porto v. 1997) liikenteen lopettamisen syy? 

Kolmas trollikkakaupunki eli Coimbra yhä sinnittelee ja valitsee tulevaisuudessa kalustoksi joko ulkomaalaisen Trollinon tai sitten lopettaa johdinautoliikenteen kokonaan?
http://raitio.org/news/uutis11/repor...jr/coimbra.htm
Päätökset ovat selvillä ehkä hieman ennen kuin Coimbran tram-train-pikaratikkaliikenne alkaa, mene tiedä. Siinä tapauksessa se olisi kantaa ottava viesti muullekin maailmalle, vaikkei sikäläinen troleicarros-verkosto olekaan päällekkäin ns. metron kanssa.

----------


## JE

> Eihän tuossa ole kysymys mistään muusta kuin siitä, että kolmessa "pikku kylässä" bussien energialähde on vaihtunut toiseksi.


Veit sanat suustani! Sen sijaan Helsingin ratikkalinja ykkösen korvaamisessa johdinautolla olisi kyse jostakin vähän suuremmasta.

Minusta esimerkiksi Lugano ei ole mikään pikku kylä. Siellä toimii esikaupunkiliikennettä varten kapearaiteinen rautatie, ja lähivuosina mahdollisesti vielä raitiotiekin. Linkit ovat vanhoja, mutta enpä ole kuullut että suunnitelmaa haudattukaan olisi:

http://www.proaktiva.ch/tram/zurich/...07&item=151107
http://www.proaktiva.ch/tnews/?item=141009&lang=en

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minusta esimerkiksi Lugano ei ole mikään pikku kylä. Siellä toimii esikaupunkiliikennettä varten kapearaiteinen rautatie, ja lähivuosina mahdollisesti vielä raitiotiekin.


Pikku kylä -ilmaisu olikin lainausmerkeissä, ja ilman niitäkin ko. ilmaisu voisi olla perusteltu vertailtaessa sitä esim. saksalaisiin Stadtbahn-kaupunkeihin Köln, Frankfurt A/M tai Hannover. Luganon kokoluokka vastaa suunnilleen Lappeenrantaa tai Kotkaa.

 Luganon trollikkaliikenteen kompastuskivi oli poikkeuksellinen 1000 voltin järjestelmä. Kalustoinvestoinnit olisivat olleet huomattavan kalliita, samoin koko järjestelmän muuttaminen normaalimmalle jännitteelle olisi vaatinut melkoisia investointeja.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kysymys on erittäin hyvä. Asioita pitäisi pystyä selostamaan mahdollisimman hyvin luottamusmiespäättäjille, mutta miten sen tekisi? Lautakunnissakin esittelyaikaa on yleensä vain muutama minuutti. Itse toivoisin, että liikenneasioita käsittelevien lautakuntien jäsenille annettaisiin edes jotain koulutusta hankearviointien perusteista. Vastaavasti muiden lautakuntien jäsenet voisivat saada preppausta omista aloistaan.
> 
> .


Palataan tuohon lippumatematiikkaan myöhemmin.  Hyötyjä siis lasketaan eri tavoilla.  Otetaanpa sitteen mukaan melun vähenemisestä saavutetut hyödyt.  Istuin tässä äsken Tallinnassa pienessä puistossa ja vieressä kulki katu Teatri Väljak.  Siinä kulki useampi johdinautolinja ja myös dieselbusseja.  Istuin tarkoituksella verratakseni eri liikennöivien välineiden aiheuttamia ääniä.  Hyvä etten sanoisi miellyttäväksi Solaris-johdinauton ääntä, joka käytänössä aiheutuu sarvien kulusta ajolangoilla.  Uudehko Scania päästää huomattavasti enemmän ääntä kuin neuvostoaikainen Skoda.

Mitenkäs te virkamiehet painotatte kadun melun vähenemisen ?

----------


## late-

> Mitenkäs te virkamiehet painotatte kadun melun vähenemisen ?


Kun kerran jaksat näin paljon kirjoitella aiheesta, suosittelisin melkein lukemaankin Johdinautoliikenteen hankeselvityksen. Melulla on varjohinta kuten päästöillä. Altistus lasketaan koko päivän keskialtistuksena asukkaille (asunnoille). Johdinautoliikenteestä johtuvaa melun vähentymistä on arvioitu melko karkeasti Helsingin vuoden 2007 meluselvityksen pohjalta. Minusta arviointi on tehty johdinautojen eduksi.

Merkittäviä hyötyjä on arvioitu lähinnä Pohjolankadun päätesilmukan vaihteiden kohdalle ja korvattavien bussilinjojen reittien loppuosille. Muilla osilla linjastoa on niin paljon muita melun lähteitä, ettei jokusen bussilinjan muuttaminen johdinautoliikenteeksi poista meluhaittoja.

Johdinautojen virroittimien äänten mahdollista miellyttävyyttä joidenkin henkilöiden mielestä ei arvioida. Kaikki ylimääräinen ääni on melua. Hankeselvityksessä on tosin arvioitu, ettei johdinautoista aiheudu lainkaan merkitsevää melua tutkitun linjaston ajonopeuksilla. Näin minäkin oletan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitenkäs te virkamiehet painotatte kadun melun vähenemisen ?


Laten vastausta voin täydentää kertomalla, että virkamiehet ja konsultit noudattavat LVM:n hankearviointiohjetta. Siinä on annettu raha-arvo meluhaitalle. Arvo on vuoden 2005 ohjeessa 959 /vuosi meluhaitalle altistuvaa asukasta kohden. Ohje määrittelee siten, että vähäisestä melusta altistuu vain kolmannes melualueen asukkaista, vähän kovemmasta melusta puolet ja vähintään 70 dB:n melutasosta kaikki.

Melun voimakkuus lasketaan melulähteen aiheuttaman melun voimakkuudesta ja melulähteiden eli liikenteen tapauksessa ajoneuvojen määrästä sekä etäisyydestä melulähteestä. Johdinauton vaikutus tulee huomioiduksi siten, että liikennemäärää laskettaessa johdinauto on alhaisempi melun lähde kuin muut ajoneuvot. Laten mukaan johdinautoselvityksissä on ehkä laskettu, että johdinauton melu on nolla, mikä ei tietenkään ole totta. Johdinautossa kun on rengasmelu, voimansiirron melu, tehonsäätömelu ja virroitinten melu. Toki on toivottavaa, että Helsinkiin hankitaan ainoastaan laadukkailla vaihteistoilla varustettuja jurnuttamattomia autoja, että tehonsäädön vinkunat on minimoitu sekä käytetään hiljaisia pehmeitä hiililaahaimia kulutusta kestävien kovempien mallien sijasta.

Johdinauton käytännön merkitys sekä vaikutus melulaskelmaan riippuu siitä, mikä on muun liikenteen määrä, kuten Late kirjoitti. Jos ainoa bussi muuttuu johdinautoksi ja muiden ajoneuvojen määrä on hyvin vähäinen, johdinauton vaikutus on merkittävä.  Jos ajatellaan esim. Mannerheimintien liikennettä, muutaman bussin muuttuminen johdinautoksi ei merkitse käytännössä mitään. Laskelman kannalta huomattavaa on, että kun meluluokkia on vain kolme, johdinauto vaikuttaa melun raha-arvoon vain siinä tapauksessa, että se muuttaa meluarvon alempaan luokkaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

Puhutaan nyt sitten vähän yleisemmin hiukkauspäästöistä ja melusta. Lähdetään vaikka siitä että suurin osa hiukkaspäästöistä on katupölyä, varsinkin vilkkaissa katukuiluissa missä liikennevirta sekä jauhaa pinnoituksen ja soran pölyksi että nostaa sen ilman. Niissä katukuilussa kulkee tyyppisellisesti kymmeniä tuhansia ajoneuvoja päivässä joista ehkä jotain 5% on joukkoliikennettä.

Sekä hiukkasiin että meluun auttaa ainakin:
- liikenteen rajoittaminen, joukkoliikennekaistat tai -kadut pudottaa liikennemäärän murto-osaan ja siten myös haitat, kävelykaduista puhumattakaan, ja tämä on helpompaa jos on toimiva joukkoliikenne vaihtoehtona minkä takia se olennainen hyöty joukkoliikenteestä on että matkustajat eivät aja omalla autolla
- fillarikaistat ajavat samaa asiaa
- käytettävä tiepinnoite
- hiljaisemmat ja vähäpäästöisemmät henkiläautot
- hiljaisemmat ja vähäpäästöisemmät joukkoliikennevälineet

Pelkästään meluun auttaa
- ajonopeuksien lasku, saattaa myös vaikuttaa hiukkasiin, varsinkin suuremmissa nopeuksissa ja nastoilla rengasmelu on suurempi
- meluesteet ja muut vastaavat ratkaisut, kadunvarsipysäköintikin muuten on eräänlainen meluvalli
- kiskomelun vähentäminen
- laadukkaampi bussikalusto

Pelkästään hiukkaspäätöihin auttaa
- puhdistus
- katumateriaali
- katulämmitys voisi auttaa paljonkin, minusta pitäisi ainakin selvittää vilkkaimmilla pääkaduilla, en vaan tiedä kestääkö lämmitysjärjestelmät liikennevirran tärinää
- viherkaistat ja muut pölyä sitovat ratkaisut
- vähäpäästöisemmät polttoaineet busseissa

Edellä olevat luettelot karkeassa tehokkuusjärjestyksessä. Ja suomalaisen liikennesuunnittelun parhaiden perinteiden mukaisesti Helsingissä mennääm perse edellä puuhuun, eli fokus tuntee olevan esimerkiksi vähäpäästöisten ajoneuvojen pysäköintimaksuissa ja sähköisissä busseissa. Kustannustehokkuus?

----------


## Salomaa

> Merkittäviä hyötyjä on arvioitu lähinnä Pohjolankadun päätesilmukan vaihteiden kohdalle ja korvattavien bussilinjojen reittien loppuosille. Muilla osilla linjastoa on niin paljon muita melun lähteitä, ettei jokusen bussilinjan muuttaminen johdinautoliikenteeksi poista meluhaittoja.
> 
> ..... Hankeselvityksessä on tosin arvioitu, ettei johdinautoista aiheudu lainkaan merkitsevää melua tutkitun linjaston ajonopeuksilla. Näin minäkin oletan.


Jos Topeliuksenkadulla linjat 14 ja 39 (ehkä myös 45) muutetaan johdinautolinjoiksi, niin kyllähän  melun ja paikallispäästöjen väheneminen on merkittävä tekijä.  Aluksi tietysti voidaan arvoida vähättelevästi että "jokusen bussilnjan.." mutta pitkällä tähtäyksellä linjoja voi olla enemmän.  Jostain on aloitettava.

----------


## tlajunen

> Jostain on aloitettava.


Paitsi että kun ei ole mikään pakko aloittaa mistään.

----------


## Salomaa

> Paitsi että kun ei ole mikään pakko aloittaa mistään.


Jokaisella oikeus omaan mielipiteeseensä. Mutta jos kaupungin päättäjät katsovat että hiljaisilla ja saasteettomilla johdinautoilla on Helsingissä käyttöä, niin ethän sitten masennu.

Tämän vuoden puolella päätös johdinauojen käyttöönotosta saatta hyvinkin syntyä.

----------


## Renne

Kantakaupunkialueella tulisi kaupunginvaltuuston linjauksen mukaisesti panostaa raitioliikenteeseen. Eli kehittää olemassa olevia linjoja ja tehdä uusia linjoja. 

*Tärkeää on* esim. *raitioliikenteen ulottaminen Jokerille eli/sekä Oulunkylän, Käpylän, Ilmalan ja Huopalahden asemille.*

Esikaupunkien bussiliikennettä, sekä suoria yhteyksiä että liityntälinjoja, voisi hyvinkin siirtää johdinautoille.

Kantakaupungissa painopiste on oltava raitioliikenteessä.

Kantakaupungin ja esikaupunkien liikennettä on myös yhdistettävä esim. Pisara ja toinen metrolinja ratkaisuin.

Jokeri I menköön raiteille, mutta Jokeri II ja III voisivat hyvinkin olla johdinautolinjoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämän vuoden puolella päätös johdinautojen käyttöönotosta saatta hyvinkin syntyä.


Tämä on tietysti ihan totta, elleivät aikataulut oleellisesti veny. Päätös voi olla kielteinen tai myönteinen tai jotain muuta. Viestisi inspiroi laatimaan tällaisen leikkimielisen veikkauksen. Palkintoja ei ole tiedossa, mutta käykäähän silti antamassa äänenne: http://jlf.fi/f20/5468-mita-luulet-t...-johdinautoja/

----------


## tlajunen

> Jokaisella oikeus omaan mielipiteeseensä.


Ei ole mikään mielipidekysymys, onko johdinautolinjoja pakko tehdä lainkaan. Se on yksi vaihtoehto.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jos Topeliuksenkadulla linjat 14 ja 39 (ehkä myös 45) muutetaan johdinautolinjoiksi, niin kyllähän  melun ja paikallispäästöjen väheneminen on merkittävä tekijä.  Aluksi tietysti voidaan arvoida vähättelevästi että "jokusen bussilnjan.." mutta pitkällä tähtäyksellä linjoja voi olla enemmän.  Jostain on aloitettava.


Kuten juurikin lainaamassasi tekstissä sanottiin, olennaisin saate- ja melulähde on muu liikenne. Siis muu kuin bussiliikenne. Silloin kokonaisuuden kannalta ei ole suurtakaan merkitystä, kulkevatko bussit sähköllä vai eivät. Merkitystä asialla on siellä, missä bussit ovat keskeinen melulähde, ja nämä paikat Late viestissään kertoikin. Kantakaupungissa kulkee melkoinen jakeluliikenne ja sitä tuskin voidaan korvata juuri millään, joten vaikka henkilöautoilu ainakin kantakaupungissa supistuisi suurestikin, bussien melu tullee yhäkin olemaan toissijaista jakelukuormurien melun rinnalla.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kuten juurikin lainaamassasi tekstissä sanottiin, olennaisin saate- ja melulähde on muu liikenne. Siis muu kuin bussiliikenne. Silloin kokonaisuuden kannalta ei ole suurtakaan merkitystä, kulkevatko bussit sähköllä vai eivät. Merkitystä asialla on siellä, missä bussit ovat keskeinen melulähde, ja nämä paikat Late viestissään kertoikin. Kantakaupungissa kulkee melkoinen jakeluliikenne ja sitä tuskin voidaan korvata juuri millään, joten vaikka henkilöautoilu ainakin kantakaupungissa supistuisi suurestikin, bussien melu tullee yhäkin olemaan toissijaista jakelukuormurien melun rinnalla.


Lista Helsingin linjoista, joiden muuttaminen johdinautolinjaksi vaikuttaisi linjan ympäristön melutasoon huomattavasti: (perustuu omakohtaisiin kokemuksiin)
18*,22,24,40**,51,52,53,62**,67**,80,81+B,82+B,83,  84,85,86,88,89,90K,92,91+K,93+K***,94+A+B+V,95,96,  562,Jokeri-II:n reitti

*) Vain Munkkivuoressa, mutta siellä reitin muodon, muun liikenteen määrän ja talojen asettelun sekä äänieristyksen yleisen laadun vuoksi vaikutus on suuri
**) Lukuunottamatta Hakamäentien eteläpuolta
***) Lukuunottamatta osuutta Itäkeskus-Westerkulla

Ei voi sanoa yleisesti, että muu liikenne on aina suurin haitta.

----------


## Renne

Vähintään Jokeri ½ eli 57 voisi olla johdinautolinja, näin 120 säästyisi merkittävältä raideremontilta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei ole mikään mielipidekysymys, onko johdinautolinjoja pakko tehdä lainkaan. Se on yksi vaihtoehto.


Mutta poliitikot ja virkamiehet saattavat todeta eräänä päivänä hiljaisen ja päästöttömän tavan kuljettaa matkustajia.  Jos se ei ole mielipide, olkoon se sitten toteamus lukuisten selvitysten jälkeen.

----------


## late-

> Aluksi tietysti voidaan arvoida vähättelevästi että "jokusen bussilnjan.." mutta pitkällä tähtäyksellä linjoja voi olla enemmän.  Jostain on aloitettava.


Edelleen kannustaisin lukemaan sen hankeselvityksen. Kuten kaikissa muissakin vastaavissa selvityksissä, nyt tutkitaan tiettyjen vaihtoehtojen kustannuksia ja hyötyjä. Jos haluttaisiin selvittää useampien linjojen muuttamista, pitäisi huomioida myös niiden kustannukset. Topeliuksenkadun tapauksessa selvitetty linjasto muuttaisi yli puolet bussiliikenteestä johdinautoiksi. Kadun kokonaisliikennemäärässä tämä ei kuitenkaan ratkaise, vaikka bussi onkin henkilöautoa suurempi ja siksi meluisampi.

Minusta olisi kannattanut selvittää vaihtoehtoja, joissa siirrytään samalla runkolinjastoon ja pyritään korvaamaan tietyiltä käytäviltä kaikki tai lähes kaikki dieselbussit johdinautoilla. Hankeselvityksen laatijat ovat päätyneet toimimaan toisin.

----------


## Salomaa

Mutta faktahan on se että Topeliuksenkatu muuttuu selvästi hiljaisemmaksi jos kaksi tai useampi sillä ajavista linjoista muuttuu johdinaútolinjaksi.

----------


## Samppa

> Mutta faktahan on se että Topeliuksenkatu muuttuu selvästi hiljaisemmaksi jos kaksi tai useampi sillä ajavista linjoista muuttuu johdinaútolinjaksi.


Tuota en osta.
Jos muutama bussilinja ajetaan johdinautoilla, niin sillä ei voi olla merkittävää vaikutusta Topeliuksenkadun kokonaismeluun.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ketjussa on jo moneen kertaan käyty läpi, miksi Salomaan väite ei pidä paikkaansa. Vilkkaasti liikennöidyllä kadulla linja-autot ovat vain osa kokonaismelusta, ja ehdotetulla linjastolla korvataan vain osa dieselbusseista

Oma mielipiteeni on, että Helsingin johdinautoselvitys tulisi linjastoratkaisun osalta hylätä lopullisesti, ja päättää:
- Helsingin kantakaupunkialueelle ei tule nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa toteuttaa johdinautolinjoja
- Kantakaupungin alueelle tehdään selvitys raitiotien laajentamisesta ja tehostamisesta siten, että se korvaa raitiotien kanssa päällekkäisen keskustabussilinjaston.
Johdinautoille voi selvittää sopivaa käyttöaluetta esimerkiksi Helsingin metron liityntälinjastosta tai esimerkiksi Jyväskylän, Kuopion, Lahden tai Oulun päälinjoilta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kantakaupungin alueelle tehdään selvitys raitiotien laajentamisesta ja tehostamisesta siten, että se korvaa raitiotien kanssa päällekkäisen keskustabussilinjaston.


Tämä on nyt aika hyvällä mallilla. Munkkivuoren raitiotiestä saadaan hyvä ennakkotapaus siitä, miten esikaupunkialueen bussilinjoja on mahdollista korvata raitiovaunuilla, osin jo olemassa olevaan infraan ja ehkä linjoihinkin tukeutuen. Jos ja kun Munkkivuoren alustava yleissuunnitelma antaa rohkaisevan tuloksen, voidaan seuraavaksi siirtyä vaikkapa Haagojen hankkeeseen.

Tietysti koko paketti olisi hyvä tehdä kokonaisuutena, mutta ei ole huono aloitus sekään, että tehdään ensin yksi ennakkotapaus kunnolla ja lähdetään sitten etenemään siitä. Keväällä olemme viisaampia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta faktahan on se että Topeliuksenkatu muuttuu selvästi hiljaisemmaksi jos kaksi tai useampi sillä ajavista linjoista muuttuu johdinaútolinjaksi.


Siltä osin kun puhutaan diesellinja-autojen aiheuttamasta nk. kiihdytysmetelistä väite on oikeansuuntainen olettaen, että ko. reitille ei jäisi montakaan dieselbussein hoidettavaa linjaa. Ilmeisesti tätä ajoit takaa?

----------


## Salomaa

Olemme hyvin yksinkertaisessa asiassa: johdinauton selvästi hiljaisempi ääni verrattuna diesel-käyttöiseen bussiin.
Erikseen ei tarvitse lähteä välttämättä korostamaan kiihdytysvaihdetta.  Kerroin istumisestani Tallinnassa Teatri Väljäk- kadun tuntumassa, jolloin pidemmän aikaa korvakuulolla seurasin johdinautojen ja dieselbussin muodostamaa ääntä kokonaisuudessaan.  Tämän seikan voi maallikkokin havaita.  Selkeän eron verrattaessa vaikka uutta dieselbussia tai vanhaa johdinautoa. 

Kyseessä on yksi keskeisimmistä argumenteista johdinauton puolesta.  Siksi ilmeisesti johdinautoja vastustava rintama on jälleen aktiivinen.  Kun ei voida kiistää johdinautojen huomattavasti hiljaisempaa ääntä niin sitten pitää lähteä vähättelemään asiaa matemaattisella venkoilulla. 

Topeliluksenkadulla kulkee nyt 14, 14B, 18, 39, 45, 53 ja 205.  Jos näistä kolme alkaa kulkea sähköllä , niin kyllähän melun vähenemisestä voidaan puhua vaikkapa asumisviihtyisyyttä lisäävänä tekijänä Topeliuksenkadun tuntumassa.

----------


## Albert

Ne ovat nuo dieselbussit tulleet kovaäänisemmiksi vuosikymmenten mittaan. Vai korvissako on vikaa?
Jo liikkeellelähdössä on mieletön jyly ja vinkuna. Johtuneeko se automaattivaihteesta. 
Minun suosikkejani ovat HKL:n vuoden 1967 Vanaja / Wiimat, joissa oli sähköisesti ohjattu puoliautomaatti.
Näistä eteenpäin melu on vain lisääntynyt.
Että sen puolesta, tervetuloa vain johdinautot, mutta vain diesel-linjoja korvaamaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Topeliluksenkadulla kulkee nyt 14, 14B, 18, 39, 45, 53 ja 205.  Jos näistä kolme alkaa kulkea sähköllä , niin kyllähän melun vähenemisestä voidaan puhua vaikkapa asumisviihtyisyyttä lisäävänä tekijänä Topeliuksenkadun tuntumassa.


Kun kerta matemaattinen venkoilu menee yli ymmärryksen, niin kokeillaanpa mahdollisimman konkreettista esimerkkiä. Topeliuksenkadun rinnalla kulkee Mechelininkatu, jonka pohjoisosaa kulkee vain linja 24 harvalla aikataululla. Eli bussiliikenteen aiheuttama melu on vieläkin vähäisempi kuin Topeliuksenkadulla siinäkin tapauksessa, että lähes kaikki sen bussilinjat muutettaisiin johdinautoiksi. Kysymys kuuluukin: onko Mechelininkatu jotenkin meluttomampi ja tältä kannalta miellyttävämpi asuinympäristö kuin Topeliuksenkatu?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Salomaa: Viitsisitkö perehtyä aiempiin kommentteihin. Niissä on kerrottu, miksi Topeliuksenkadun liikennemelu ei merkittävästi kokonaisuutena alene, vaikka esimerkiksi puolet kadun linja-autoliikenteestä ajetaan johdinautoilla. Näin on, vaikka yksittäisen ajoneuvon melutaso tietysti olisi selvästi alempi. Pääosa melusta kun tulee muusta kuin joukkoliikenteestä, eikä melu esimerkiksi puolitu edes liikenteen puolittuessa. Kyse ei ole matemaattisesta kikkailusta vaan siitä, miten liikennemelu käyttäytyy.

En todellakaan vastusta johdinautoja, vastustan vain niiden fanaattista tyrkyttämistä sellaiselle liikennealueelle, jolle ne eivät liian pienen kapasiteetin ja raitioliikenteen kanssa päällekkäisyyden vuoksi sovi. Johdinautojen toteuttaminen Helsingin kantakaupungin alueelle raitioteiden kanssa päällekkäiselle linjastolle olisi huomattavaa julkisten varojen tuhlausta. Johdinautojen investoinnin ja niistä aiheutuvan ylimääräisen liikennöintikustannuksen hinnalla todennäköisesti rationalisoitaisiin ja laajennettaisiin raitiotieverkko korvaamaan nyt johdinautoiksi esitetyt bussilinjat tai ainakin pääosa niistä.

Olen tehnyt mm. Salzburgin, Gdynian, Kaunasin ja Vilnan virkamiesten ja Landskronan suunnittelijoiden kanssa yhteistyötä johdinautoliikenteen edistämiseksi ja tunnen niiden ominaisuudet esimerkiksi nimimerkki Salomaan tuntemusta paremmin. Keskeinen oivallus johdinautojen osalta on, että ne soveltuvat tiettyyn liikenteen volyymitasoon eikä niitä pidä esittää raitiotien korvaajina tai raitiotien kanssa päällekkäiseksi järjestelmäksi. Helsingin keskustassa on jo laaja raitiotieverkko, jota tulisi rationalisoida ja laajentaa nimenomaan niille reiteille joille johdinautoa on harkitsemattomasti esitetty. 

Johdinautojen oikea liikennöintialue Suomessa olisivat joko erilliset raideliikennettä syöttävät linjastot tyyliin Itä-Helsingin metron liityntälinjasto tai esimerkiksi Keravan, Järvenpään, Hyvinkään tms. bussit tai nk. keskisuurten kaupunkien runkobussiliikenne (Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Lahti, Oulu). Helsingin keskeiselle alueelle tai Tampereen ja Turun seutujen päälinjoille ne eivät liian pienen kapasiteetin vuoksi sovellu, jos juhlapuheiden joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäystavoitteet halutaan toteuttaa.

Vaadin myös ehdottomasti Helsingin raitioteiden uudistamista Saksassa, Itävallassa ja Sveitsissä normaalille tekniselle ja toiminnalliselle tasolle. Sen pitäisi olla Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen ykköshankkeita, mutta Helsingissä ollaan niin lapsellisia, että Helsingin raitiojärjestelmän itse aiheutettuja ongelmia ei nähdä tai tunnusteta vaan niitä pahimmillaan luullaan raitiotien liikennemuotona ongelmiksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Topeliluksenkadulla kulkee nyt 14, 14B, 18, 39, 45, 53 ja 205.  Jos näistä kolme alkaa kulkea sähköllä , niin kyllähän melun vähenemisestä voidaan puhua vaikkapa asumisviihtyisyyttä lisäävänä tekijänä Topeliuksenkadun tuntumassa.


Tämä melujuttu on kaiken kaikkiaan aika monitahoinen. Päivällähän noilla kaduilla liikkuu monenlaisia ajoneuvoja kaiken kaikkiaan. Siinä tilanteessa bussien käyttövoiman muuttaamisella kadulla esiintyvään meluun ei voi kovin paljon vaikuttaa. Sitä vastoin iltaisin ja muutenkin hiljaisempana aikana dieselbussien moottorimelun osuus saattaa korostua. Ja tällöin tiheimmin liikennöityjen bussilinjojen sähköistämisellä voi kyllä olla positiivisia vaikutuksia edeltäneeseen tilanteeseen verrattuna. Ja samallahan dieselien aiheuttamat lähipäästöt vähenisivät ko. katukuilussa aika lailla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Edelleen kannustaisin lukemaan sen hankeselvityksen.


Ei kyse välttämättä ole lukemisesta, vaan luetun ymmärtämisestä. Tällaista tilannetta, jossa lukutaitoinen ihminen ei ymmärrä lukemaansa kutsutaan _uuslukutaidottomuudeksi_.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ja samallahan dieselien aiheuttamat lähipäästöt vähenisivät ko. katukuilussa aika lailla.


Yhtä lailla ne vähenevät kun kyseiset linjat korvataan raitiotiellä. Keskustelussa selvästi usein unohtuu, että Helsingin kantakaupunkialueen osalta on kolme vaihtoehtoa.
0 Nykytilanteen säilyminen niin, että polttomoottoribussien melu ja muut päästöt vähenevät tekniikan kehityksen mukaisesti.
1 Raitiotien laajentaminen ja rationalisoiminen useaan kerran suunnitellulla tavalla
2 Johdinautot

Vaihtoehtojen 0 ja 2 kapasiteetti ja linjastorakenne ovat periaatteellissa samat. Vaihtoehdon 1 kapasiteetti on 0 ja 2 suurempi, ja se mahdollistaa myös linjastorakenteen muutoksia.

----------


## kuukanko

> 1 Raitiotien laajentaminen ja rationalisoiminen useaan kerran suunnitellulla tavalla


Onko siitä joskus tehty oikeitakin suunnitelmia eikä vain pintapuolisia heittoja esim. tällä foorumilla?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Yhtä lailla ne vähenevät kun kyseiset linjat korvataan raitiotiellä. Keskustelussa selvästi usein unohtuu, että Helsingin kantakaupunkialueen osalta on kolme vaihtoehtoa.
> 0 Nykytilanteen säilyminen niin, että polttomoottoribussien melu ja muut päästöt vähenevät tekniikan kehityksen mukaisesti.
> 1 Raitiotien laajentaminen ja rationalisoiminen useaan kerran suunnitellulla tavalla
>    2 Johdinautot


On toki muitakin vaihtoehtoja, myös vaihtoehtojen yhdistelmiä. Yhtenä mielenkiintoisimmista pidän ratkaisua, jossa raitioliikennettä laajennetaan ja joitakin bussilinjoja tai bussilinjaston joitakin osia muokataan runkolinjoiksi tai sellaisia vastaaviksi. Kuten late-:kin tässä ketjussa on asiantuntevasti todennut, tällaiselle ratkaisulle voisi hyvinkin löytyä tilaa - myös niin että runkolinjoja liikennöitäisiin johdinautoin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Raitioverkon laajennuksista on tehty suunnitelmia useaan otteeseen, ainakin 1990-luvun alun laajennussuunnitelma, KANJO-suunnitelma 1990-luvun lopulla sekä viime vuosina raitioliikenteen laajennussuunnitelma. Näistä on toteutettu linjan 9 rakentaminen ja uusien alueiden laajennuksia. Kokonaisote on kuitenkin ollut heikko varsinkin huomioonottaen Helsingin suuret resurssit. Erityisesti nopeutustoimenpiteiden kanssa on vatuloitu perusteetta ja teknisiin ongelmiin on alettu puuttua vasta nyt viime vuosina, ja silloinkin mukana ovat olleet monet foorumilta tutut toimijat. 

Erityisesti voisi tietysti kritisoida poliitikkoja ja korkeinta virkamiesjohtoa, joilta ei ole löytynyt johtajuutta.
Johdinautojen selvittäminen kantakaupunkiin on ollut suoranaista raitiotien kehittämisen haittaamista.

Bussien runkolinjastoratkaisu olisi toki perusteltu, ja periaatteessa johdinautoja voisi käyttää sellaisilla linjoilla, joiden muuttamiseen raitiotieksi ei ole perusteluja. En kuitenkaan usko, että sellaisia linjoja löytyy varsinaisen kantakaupungin alueelta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko siitä joskus tehty oikeitakin suunnitelmia eikä vain pintapuolisia heittoja esim. tällä foorumilla?


Mikko luettelikin jo laajennussuunnitelmia. Esim. vuoden 1990 kehittämissuunnielmassa ovat mukana kaikki nämä "klassikot" eli Etelä-Haagan, Oulunkylän ja Toukolan raitiotiet ym. Se oli tehty sillä tavoin tosissaan, että sitä myös noudatettiin Pentti Santaharjun eläköitymiseen asti. Sen jälkeen noudattaminen tietysti loppui kuin seinään.

Kuolleeksi kirjaimeksi jäänyt Kanjo kuuluu paitsi laajennus- myös rationalisointi-kategoriaan. Rationalisointiin kuuluu esim. Käpylän erillistarkastelu. Kanjon jälkimainingeissa tehtiin myös ensimmäinen nopeutusselvitys. "Raitioliikenteen tehostamismahdollisuuksien arviointi" valmistui puolestaan HKL:n julkaisusarjassa vuonna 2006. Ja äskettäin saatiin valmiiksi linjan 8 nopeutus/tehostamisselvitys, syväuraisten vaihteiden selvitys ja kuljettajarahastuksen lopettamista koskeva selvitys.

Eli kyllä niitä oikeita suunnitelmia on tehty. Niitä vaan ei ole, syystä tai toisesta, toteutettu. Syitä voi vain arvailla. Ehkä suunnitelmat on tarkoituksella tai vahingossa tehty huonosti tai epärealistisesti. Ehkä päättävien tahojen mielestä pelkkä selvittäminen riittää, toteutusvaiheeseen ei tarvitsekaan edetä. Ehkä eri organisaatioiden erilaiset tavoitteet ja keskinäinen nokittelu ovat vaikeuttaneet toteuttamista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Helsingin raitioteiden kehittämissuunnitelmia ei riittävässä määrin ole toteutettu kahdesta syystä:
- Poliitikot ja kaupunginjohtajat eivät ole riittävässä määrin ymmärtäneet, että raitioteitä olisi todella kehitettävä, tehostettava ja laajennettava. 
- Osa HKL/HSL virkamiesjohtoa on priorisoinut metron ja nyt johdinautot raitiotien kehittämisen edelle. 

Nyt tehtyjen johdinautoselvitysten lopputulos tulisi olla, että poliitikot vaativat kunnollisen raitioliikentene kehittämis- rationalisointi- ja laajennussuunnitelman, joka myös ripeästi toteutetaan.

----------


## Knightrider

Topeliuksenkatu on muun liikenteen määrän vuoksi huono esimerkki johdinautojen eduista, vaikkakin siinä kulkee monta bussilinjaa. Todella hyvä esimerkki on Ulvilantie: Bussien melu kaikuu talojen seiniä koko Munkkivuoreen sekä taloissa on yleisesti huonot äänieristykset. Bussit kiertävät aluetta ympäri, jolloin melu tavallaan vain jatkuu ja jatkuu. Pysäkkejä on hyvin tiuhaan ja dieselbussit kiihdyttelevät niiltä äänekkäästi. 

Tavallisia busseja kulkee 1:00 asti, eli tämä melu voi aiheuttaa asukkaille jopa ongelmia nukkumaan mennessä. Sitten on vielä 01N. Katuja jyrää kaksi päivälinjaa, vaikka muuta liikennettä on ruuhkassakin erittäin vähän. Bussien melu on asunnoista kuultuna erittäin paljon kovempi, kuin henkilöautojen, ja liikenteestä erittäin karkeasti arvioituna 25% on busseja. Bussien melu kuuluu jopa 500 m päähän, joka on huono juttu, kun lenkin säde on alle sen. Olen jopa yrittänyt nukkua yhdessä Munkkivuoren asunnossa yön yli, sain unta vasta reilusti 1:00 jälkeen ja bussit olivat selvästi ainoa melunlähde yöllä - ja ne kuuli ikkunatkin kiinni erittäin selvästi, sitten vielä joillakin on tapana nukkua ikkuna auki. Toki varmasti, jos alueella asuu 10 vuotta, meluun kuin meluun tottuu, mutta itse en tuonne muuttaisi pelkästään sen takia.

----------


## Salomaa

> Ei kyse välttämättä ole lukemisesta, vaan luetun ymmärtämisestä. Tällaista tilannetta, jossa lukutaitoinen ihminen ei ymmärrä lukemaansa kutsutaan _uuslukutaidottomuudeksi_.


Kaupunginhallitus esittää talon rakentamista puistoon ja kirjoittaa että "puistopinta-ala kasvaa".

Kun minä en ymmärrä , niin olen uuslukutaidoton.  Mielenkiintoista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Johdinautojen oikea liikennöintialue Suomessa olisivat joko erilliset raideliikennettä syöttävät linjastot tyyliin Itä-Helsingin metron liityntälinjasto tai...


Kyllä. 20 minuutin vuorovälillä ajava liityntäbussilinja kadulla, jolla on aina välillä hiljaisia eli autottomia hetkiä on melun kannalta lähes viheliäinen. Pihalla ollessa ei kuule puhetta, eikä aina sisälläkään. Tällaisessa tapauksessa johdinautosta tai muusta sähköbussista olisi todellista hyötyä. Mutta kantakaupungissa asialla ei ole merkitystä siellä, missä muu liikenne ja sen meteli on jatkuvaa. Sama koskee raitiovaunua. Ei senkään äänettömyydellä ole merkitystä Mannerheimintiellä, Hämeentiellä tai Mechelininkadulla.

Mutta dieselbusseistakin on rehellisyyden nimissä todettava, että niiden suurin melunlähde on kuljettaja. Momentinmuuntimella ja automaattisella pakokaasujarrulla varustettu bussi on väärin käytettynä varsinainen melugeneraattori. Siitä huolimatta, että oli kyllä korvin havaittavissa, kun linjalle tulivat ensimmäiset matalammalla käyntinopeudella toimivat autot.

Omalla linjallani on vain pari kuljettajaa, jotka osaavat ajaa rauhallisesti ja samalla mahdollisimman hiljaisesti. Jos tällainen kuljettaja sattuu kohdalle kun bussin myötä ajaa muutama henkilöauto, letkan aiheuttamasta melusta tuskin havaitsee bussia suurena häiriönä. Mutta tilanne on aivan toinen silloin, kun kuljettaja kiihdyttää esim. hidastetta ennen kunnes on pakko jarruttaa, ja hidasteen jälkeen taas talla pohjaan ja kone heittää lähes maksimikierroksille.

Pikkukaduilla dieselbussillakin voisi ajaa kuin raitiovaunulla: rauhallinen kiihdytys ja rullaten seuraavaan mutkaan tai pysäkille. Erittäin halpaa meluntorjuntaa johdinautoihin verrattuna.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli kyllä niitä oikeita suunnitelmia on tehty.


Minun olisi pitänyt tarkentaa, että onko tehty suunnitelmia Mikko Laaksosen mainitsemasta "Helsingin raitioteiden uudistamisesta Saksassa, Itävallassa ja Sveitsissä normaalille tekniselle ja toiminnalliselle tasolle". Pieniä parannussuunnitelmia on toki tehty ja osa toteutettukin (esim. kaluston koon kasvattaminen väliosilla, vaikka vieläkin vaunut ovat aika lyhyitä). HKL:n vuoden 2006 selvitys pääsee lähimmäksi tarkoittamaani, mutta sitä ei olekaan sitten juurikaan toteutettu. Laajennussuunnitelmia on tehtailtu aika paljon, mutta niin kauan kun raitiotiet ovat busseja hitaampia ja kalliimpia, en usko että muita merkittäviä laajennuksia kuin Jätkäsaari, Kalasatama ja ehkä Laajasalo tulee.

Kun ratikkaliikenne siis on mitä on, ei se ainakaan nykymuodossaan ole varteenotettava vaihtoehto johdinautoille Helsingissä. Johdinautojen hyödyt dieselbusseihin verrattuna ovat kuitenkin niin pienet, ettei johdinautoihinkaan kannata siirtyä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jo listatut suunnitelmat veisivät asioita pitkälle kohti normaalitasoa. 
Suomalaiskansallista tumpelointia ei pitäisi pitää virheellisten joukkoliikenneratkaisujen perusteena, vaan kun ammattitaito Suomessa on puutteellista, sitä lienee syytä kehittää.

Ei täällä moottoriteitäkään osattu rakentaa ennen kuin luettiin yhdysvaltalaiset oppikirjat.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minun olisi pitänyt tarkentaa, että onko tehty suunnitelmia Mikko Laaksosen mainitsemasta "Helsingin raitioteiden uudistamisesta Saksassa, Itävallassa ja Sveitsissä normaalille tekniselle ja toiminnalliselle tasolle".


Enpä muista, että missään suunnitelmassa olisi tuollaista sanamuotoa käytetty kuvailtaessa suunnitelman tavoitteita, etkä nyt sitä varmaan tarkoittanutkaan. Mutta jos yhdistät kaikki sanotaan nyt vaikka viimeisen 20 vuoden aikana tehdyt ratikkaverkon laajentamista ja rv-liikenteen sujuvoittamista koskevat HKL:n, KSV:n ja HSL:n suunnitelmat, raportit ja muistiot ja kuvittelet, että ne olisi sillä ajatuksella, että ne myös toteutetaan ja että ne sitten olisi toteutettukin, niin tokihan meillä olisi tänä päivänä ratikkaverkko, joka laajuudeltaan, liikennöintikäytännöiltään, nopeudeltaan ja luotettavuudeltaan vastaisi ihan hyvää saksankielisen maan ratikkaverkkoa. (Eikä ne saksalaiset ratikkaverkot nyt lopulta niin ihmeellisiä ole, ihan pienillä, kaupunkilaiselle lähes näkymättömilläkin toimenpiteillä saisi jo paljon aikaan.)

Ongelma ei olekaan siinä, että puuttuisi paperia tai ammattitaitoa. Suurin piirtein kaikki ongelmat on kyllä listattu paperille ja niihin on kehitetty ratkaisujakin. Ratkaisujen toteuttamiseksi vaan ei ole rohkeutta eikä tahtoa.

Annan esimerkin: useammassakin rapparissa on painotettu sitä, että ratikalla pitäisi olla omat kaistat ja niiden pitäisi olla riittävän leveät. Eli nykyisen liikenneympäristön ongelmat on ihan oikein ymmärretty. Mutta rapparit jäävät pelkästään juhlapuheiden tasolle ja parhaillaan suunnitellaan uusia raitioteitä sekä nykyisille että tuleville kaduille ilman omia kaistoja taikka liian kapeilla omilla kaistoilla. Samalla kun Helsinki suunnittelee ja rakentaa metroa (ja kaupunkia) metron ehdoilla, niin ratikoita suunnitellaan ja rakennetaan jalankulkijoiden, pyöräilijöiden, pyörätuolien, kaksoslastenvaunujen, hälytysajoneuvojen, parkkipaikkojen, puiden, autojen, bussien, bussipysäkkien, jätteenkuljetusjärjestelmien, hiililaivojen, vesilentokoneiden ja ties minkä ehdoilla, muttei ratikoiden. Edes nuo vesilentokoneet eivät ole vitsi.

Puutetta ei siis ole suunnitelmista eikä edes ammattitaidosta. Puutetta on rohkeudesta ja tahdosta. Suomeksi sanottuna tarvittaisiin munaa. Niin kauan kun sitä ei ole, olen taipuvainen samantyyppiseen johtopäätökseen kuin Sinä: on parempi jättää Ilmalat ym tekemättä kokonaan kuin tehdä niistä samanlaisia tukkoratoja kuin vaikka Flemari-AKK:sta. Tehdään ne Ilmalat ja muut vasta sitten, kun aika on siihen aidosti kypsä. Menen jopa Sinua pidemmälle: jos se minusta olisi kiinni, niin Kalasatamaan en antaisi tehdä metriäkään raitiotietä, ennen kuin arkkitehdit ja liikennesuunnittelijat luovat sinne ratikalle riittävän hyvän ympäristön. Riittävän hyvä ≠ tyydyttävä tai kelvollinen vaan riittävän hyvä = oikeasti hyvä. Arkkarit kuitenkin yleensä imagosyistä haluaa ratikan niin kovasti, että saattaisivat jopa taipua kuuntelemaan ratikkasuunnittelijoita, jos muuten jäävät kokonaan ilman.

Sitä vastaan minulla ei ole mitään, että tehtäisiin taas kerran uusi "kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelma", jossa pyrittäisiin noihin Mikon mainitsemiin tavoitteisiin. Mutta en pidä sitä oikein tarpeellisenakaan, kun kaikki on jo kertaalleen tehty. Korkeintaan voisi koota yksiin kansiin parhaimmat viime vuosien työt, mutta ennen kaikkea olisi syytä päästä niitä toteuttamaan.

----------


## Salomaa

Tämän voisi todeta vielä uudelleen ja säestää edellistä.  Ei kaikkia asioita kannata selvittää selvittämisen perään ja itse aidanseivästä väittää aidaksi.  Se johtaa loputtomaan selvityskierteeseen, mutta siinähän taidetaan olla jo.

Mekin saamme tälle palstalle juuri ikää 6 vuotta.  Johdinauto on huomattavasti bussia ja raitiovaunua hiljaisempi.  Kun se oli pakko tunnustaa, niin sitten pitää lähteä selvittämään ja laskelmoimaan että hiljaisuudesta ei ole hyötyä Topeliuksenkadulla, Mannerheimintiellä, Mechelininkadulla jne.

Yhtä mieltä olemme siitä Helsingin raitiotiejärjestelmä on hidas ja kömpelö.  Tarkoitus onkin ollut pitemmän aikaa kehittää sitä joustavammaksi.  Tässäkin vaiheessa kaikki joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen kannattajat lienevät olleet yksimielisiä.  Mutta sitten nostettiin johdinautot esille ja se selvästi muutti raitioliikenteen visioita.  Kantakaupungin raitiolinjoja ei ole tarkoitus korvata johdinautoilla, mutta suunniteltuja uusia raitolinjoja harkitaan vaihtoehtoisesti toteutettavaksi johdinautolinjoina.  Ymmärtääkseni se on juuri tämä asia, joka raitiovaunun perinteisiä kannattajia närästää.  Närästää siinämäärin, että tunnustetaan että johdinautossa on hyviä puolia, mutta sitten samaan hengenvetoon väitetään että niistä ei ole hyötyä Helsingissä.

Voidaanhan sitä vielä väittää katu kerrallaan, että juuri sillä kadulla ei johdinautoista ole hyötyä.  Mutta ei ole yllätys, jos toistamiseen tulevat johdinautot aloittavat liikenteen Topeliuksenkadun linjoilla.  Johdinautoliikenteen käynnistymisen jälkeen meillä on uusi tälläkin palstalla uusi keskustelunaihe: 
*Helsingin nykyinen johdinautoliikenne*

Keskustellaan sitten mitä johdinautoista on havaittu käytönnössä.  Johdinautojen hankinta ja ajojohtojen rakentaminen aluksi 1 - 3 linjalle ei voi olla mitenkään virheinvestointi, koska silloin on käytössä ensimmäinen katuverkossa käytössä oleva joukkoliikennemuoto, joka on suhteellisen hiljainen ja saasteeton.

----------


## Jykke

> Kantakaupungin raitiolinjoja ei ole tarkoitus korvata johdinautoilla, mutta suunniteltuja uusia raitolinjoja harkitaan vaihtoehtoisesti toteutettavaksi johdinautolinjoina.  Ymmärtääkseni se on juuri tämä asia, joka raitiovaunun perinteisiä kannattajia närästää.  Närästää siinämäärin, että tunnustetaan että johdinautossa on hyviä puolia, mutta sitten samaan hengenvetoon väitetään että niistä ei ole hyötyä Helsingissä.


Pientä "närästystä" ainakin aiheuttaa itselle, että nämä loogiset raitioteiden laajennukset kantakaupungissa halutaan korvata johdinautoilla argumentilla: "Siksi koska se on hiljaisempi kuin dieselbussi, tai ratikka." 

Asiassa on mukana paljon muitakin asioita kuin melu, vaikka sitäkään ei toki saa aliarvioida sinänsä. Ratikka ja johdinauto ovat kumpikin aivan tarpeeksi hiljaisia kulkiessaan vaikkapa juurikin Ulvilantien kaltaisilla osuuksilla rauhallisemmilla esikaupunkialueilla. Siellä on ihan turhaa lähteä desibelimittarin kanssa mittamaan, että kumpi on hiljaisempi. Yhtä turhaa on lähteä myös kantakaupungissa, sillä melun aiheuttaja on jokin ihan muu kuin bussit, tai ratikat ja sitähän tässä on yritetty selventää. Kumpikin kulkuväline (ratikka & rollikka) on tarpeeksi hiljainen ja saasteeton miellyttävän ympäristön takaamiseen. Päätöksessä pitäisi painaa ihan muut asiat.

Ja muuten aika harva tälläkään foorumilla on johdinautojen totaalinen hyötyjen kieltäjä toisin kuin väität. Itsekin uskon, että ennemmin liityntälinjoilla olisi hyvää potentiaalia johdinautoille kuin kantakaupungissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Johdinauto on huomattavasti bussia ja raitiovaunua hiljaisempi.


Onkohan? Ja jos onkin, onko se syy, joka kumoaa kaiken muun, minkä sinäkin myönnät raitiovaunussa johdinautoa paremmaksi.

Se pitänee paikkansa, että nykyaikainen johdinauto on helsinkiläistä vaihteissa kulkevaa Variotramia hiljaisempi. Mutta venäläinen tai tallinnalainen johdinauto jurnuttavine vaihteistoineen ja taka-akseleineen sekä vinkuvin virroittimen laahaimin on äänekkäämpi kuin nykyaikaiset ratikat kymmenissä Euroopan kaupungeissa. Kumpikaan tässä esittämäni vertailu ei ole oikein johdinautojen ja ratikoiden vertaamiseksi, mutta sinä pidät ensimmäistä vertailua oikeana ja näytät nyt todistelevan, että se on riittävä syy asettaa johdinautot raitiovaunuja paremmiksi.

Tässä ketjussa on yli 1800 viestiä, ja muutama sata viimeistä ainakin on tätä samaa turhaa jauhamista siitä, onko johdinauto parempi kuin raitiovaunu. Se on yhtä älykästä kinaamista kuin se, onko ruisleipä parempi kuin omena. Voihan niitä molempia syödä!

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Yhtä mieltä olemme siitä Helsingin raitiotiejärjestelmä on hidas ja kömpelö.  Tarkoitus onkin ollut pitemmän aikaa kehittää sitä joustavammaksi.  Tässäkin vaiheessa kaikki joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen kannattajat lienevät olleet yksimielisiä.  Mutta sitten nostettiin johdinautot esille ja se selvästi muutti raitioliikenteen visioita.  Kantakaupungin raitiolinjoja ei ole tarkoitus korvata johdinautoilla, mutta suunniteltuja uusia raitolinjoja harkitaan vaihtoehtoisesti toteutettavaksi johdinautolinjoina.  Ymmärtääkseni se on juuri tämä asia, joka raitiovaunun perinteisiä kannattajia närästää.


Kyllä, Helsingin raitiotiejärjestelmä on monessa mielessä hidas ja kömpelö. Tai en mä nyt tiedä, mitä kömpelö tässä yhteydessä tarkoittaa, mutta joka tapauksessa nopeudessa on reippaasti parannettavaa ja monessa muussakin asiassa. Mutta ratkaisu tähän ei ole se, että pidetään hidas ja kömpelö ratikkajärjestelmä ennallaan hitaana ja kömpelönä ja tuodaan soppaan lisäksi vielä johdinautot pakkaa sotkemaan. Oikeita ratkaisumalleja on tietysti monia erilaisia. Voidaan todeta, että parannetaan ratikkajärjestelmää, jolloin se ei enää ole hidas ja kömpelö ja parannettuna se voi lisäksi korvata aika paljon busseja. Tai voidaan todeta, että lopetetaan hidas ja kömpelö ratikkajärjestelmä kokonaan ja korvataan se busseilla tai johdinautoilla. Molemmat näistä malleista ovat parempia kuin se, mitä nyt on yritetty tehdä, tosin jälkimmäinen ei välttämättä ole käytännössä mahdollinen.

Nyt tehty johdinautoselvitys pyrkii, kuten kerrot, korvaamaan kaikki suunnittellut ratikkalaajennukset trolleilla. Mutta toisin kuin väität, sen tarkoituksena on myös korvata nykyisistä kantakaupungin raitiolinjoista linja 1/1A. Tämä on loppujen lopuksi periaatteellisella tasolla hyvin merkittävä asia, johon ei ole kiinnitetty huomiota sanomalehdistössä eikä, yllättävää kyllä, myöskään Suomen Raitiotieseuran jäsenlehdessä. Sen olet ymmärtänyt ihan oikein, että raitiovaunun kannattajia  ainakin minun käsittääkseni  närästää ehdotus lakkauttaa yksi nykyisistä kahdeksasta ratikkalinjasta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Närästää siinämäärin, että tunnustetaan että johdinautossa on hyviä puolia, mutta sitten samaan hengenvetoon väitetään että niistä ei ole hyötyä Helsingissä.


Tässä ei ole mitään paradoksia tai tarkoitushakuisuutta.

Kuka tahansa ammattitaitoinen joukkoliikenteen suunnittelija tai päättäjä tietää, että johdinauton koko on sama kuin polttomoottoribussin jolloin se ei tarjoa kapasiteettietua verrattuna polttomoottoribussiin. Johdinauto on tiheän bussiliikenteen voimanlähderatkaisu, jolla voidaan vähentää bussiliikenteen päästöjä ja melua. Se ei mahdollista suurikapasiteettisempaa tai olennaisesti palvelutasoltaan parempaa verkkoa. Lähinnä johdinauton tekninen ratkaisu ohjaa tarkoituksenmukaiseen runkobussilinjastoon. Johdinautoilla on vaikeampaa toteuttaa huonoa bussiverkkoa kuin polttomoottoribussilla.

Helsingin nykyistä raitiotieverkkoa voitaisiin merkittävästi tehostaa nimenomaan laajentamalla sitä kantakaupungin alueella ja sen läheisyydessä sillä periaatteella, että korvataan raitiotien kanssa päällekkäiset bussilinjat, esimerkiksi 14, 15, 18, 23, 55/A ja 65A. Mahdollisia laajennusalueita ovat myös Pitäjänmäen, Pihlajamäen ja Viikin suunnat. Pääosin korvaus tapahtuisi nykyisten raitiolinjojen jatkeina, jolloin tarvittava vuoromäärä ei merkittävästi nouse. Näin säästetään merkittävästi kuljettajakustannuksissa, jotka ovat 60-70% bussiliikenteen liikennöintikuluista.

Raitiotieliikenteen laajentaminen edellyttää kalustokoon suurentamista, etuuksien parantamista sekä rataverkon teknisen tason korjaamista. Nämä rationalisoivat samalla muuta toimintaa. Samalla raitioliikenteestä tulee bussiliikennettä nopeampaa ja taloudellisesti tehokkaampaa. Näitä parannuksia on jo lähdetty toteuttamaan.

Johdinautoverkon toteuttaminen raitiotien kanssa päällekkäisille linjoille ylläpitää Helsingin kantakaupungin liikenteen nykyistä tehottomuutta. Siksi se on julkisten varojen tuhlausta.

Nimenomaan kuljettajat ovat lisäksi rajallisin resurssi Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä.

Nyt tehdyssä selvityksessä on lisäksi useita metodisia virheitä. Esimerkiksi johdinautoille on laskettu suurempi linjanopeus kuin dieselbusseille, vaikka ne pääosin kulkevat dieselbussien kanssa päällekkäisillä reiteillä, jolloin pysäkeillä ne jäävät ruuhkaan. Samoin pääosa johdinautojen lasketusta "hyödystä" syntyy raitiolinjan 1/1A lakkauttamisesta.

Olet kovin paljon keskittynyt melukysymykseen. Siinä pääpointti on, että johdinauto ei merkittävästi auta Helsingin keskustan vilkkailla kaduilla, joilla meluongelma on suurin.
Raitiotie on linjaradalla käytännössä yhtä meluton kuin johdinauto silloin kun rataverkko on kunnossa. Helsingin raitioliikenteen melusta suuri osa johtuu rataverkon teknisistä ongelmista.

----------


## teme

DF:n kanssa varsinkin uusista alueista samaa mieltä, sillä nyt ei vaan ole oikein mitään hyvää syytä että tehdään kompromisseja jossain Kalasatamassa. Mutta jos kyse on vanhasta kantakaupungista niin se nyt on sellainen kuin se on. Kadut on kapeita, jalankulkijoita ja risteävää liikennettä on paljon.

Mutta. Ensinnäkin, kivasti siellä nyt kuitenkin on matkustajia vaikka liikenne jurruttaa ja muutenkin keskusta on oikein kiva paikka.

Toiseksi, se liikenne on hidasta johtuen liikenneverkosta! Välineillä on eroa, mutta ei vastaavilla osuuksilla bussilla ja ratikoilla ole mitään olennaisia nopeuseroja (esim. 16, 18, 55), ja siltikin asiasta puhutaan HSL:n toimesta ikäänkuin nopeus, kustannukset, täsmällisyys, tms. riippuisi siitä millä liikennöidään. Tyhmyys tiivistyy siinä kohti trollikkarapparia missä todetaan että linjat voidaan yhdistää heilureiksi kun Simonkatu - Kaivokadulle saadaan toimivat etuudet. Jos se olisi noin helppoa niin ei ratikatkaan siinä jumittaisi, kuten Salomaa jaksaa muistuttaa.

Tää pitää tehdä niin että joko hyväksytään se että pintaliikenne keskustassa nyt vaan on hidasta eli kallista, ja eletään sen kanssa. Tai sitten nopeutetaan sitä pintaliikennettä, mikä tarkoittaa rakenteellisia ratkaisuja katuverkkoon, liikennevälineitä rukkaamalla ei saavuteta juuri mitään. Tästä on ihan turha tehdä mitään ratikkaliikenteen ominaisuutta kun se ei sitä ole.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Teme:n viestiin:

Ei pidä hyväksyä että pintajoukkoliikenne Helsingin keskustassa on hidasta ja kallista, koska sen ei tarvitse olla.

Asia täytyisi hahmottaa niin, että poliitikoille ja kaupungin virkamiesjohdolle väännetään rautalangasta:
- Raitioliikenteen ja bussien hitaus Helsingin keskustassa maksaa kaupungille XX miljoonaa euroa vuodessa
- Hitaus vaikuttaa äänestäjiin ja veronmaksajiin tavalla ZZ.
- Asiat saadaan korjattua toimenpiteillä x y ja z, jotka maksavat Y miljoonaa euroa vuodessa
- Sen jälkeen XX - Y miljoonaa euroa vuodessa voidaan käyttää joukkoliikenten parantamiseen.

Helsingissä yksi ongelma on, että useat päättäjät suhtautuvat joukkoliikenteeseen vain tunteenomaisesti, esimerkiksi seuraavasti:
- Raitiotiet ovat kivoja, mutta ovathan ne kovin kalliita
- Se on hienoa, kun Helsinki laittaa joukkoliikenteeseen xxx miljoonaa euroa vuodessa. Ai kun hienoa että joukkoliikennettä tuetaan.
- On se meidän joukkoliikenne varmaan hyvää, kun BEST-tutkimuksessakin ...
- Metro on tosi hieno ja tosi halpa
- Bussit ei ole niin kivoja, mutta tuleehan ne kaupungille halvemmaksi ..
- VR yhtymän monopoliin ei saa koskea, varmasti se on halvempaakin kuin jos joku muu ajaisi junia

Tähän tarvitaan vastaukseksi tiukkaa faktaa. 

Faktan sijasta saamme pelleilyä tyyliin johdinautoraportti.

----------


## teme

Mikko, mä sanoisin sen näin, ja ulkomuistista kun kirjoitan kännykällä. Se mikä minusta keskustassa on realismia on suurin piirtein Aleksin nopeudet. Siellä ajetaan hiljaa koska jalankulkija on kuningas niin kuin sen pitääkin olla, pysäkkejä on tiheässä kun on erillaisia attraktiopistejä, jne. Keskinopeus jotain 15km/h. Mutta kun vaikkapa väli Kaivokatu - Kurvi on busseilla aikataulun mukaan suurin piirtein yhtä nopea, eli oikeasti ei, ja raitiovaunuilla vielä hitaampi niin ei tommoiseen peeloiluun ole mitään järkeviä perusteluita. Se mitä minusta yksikertaisesti pitäsi tehdä on hoitaa valot pois, se tarkoittaa sitä että turvallisuus hoidetaan rakenteellisesti rajoittamalla huippunopeuksia, mikä luultavasti nostaisi jopa autoliikenteen keskinopeuksia. Liikenteen määrää pitäisi myös vähän karsia, ja sen takia busseja ei voi tulla ainakaan lisää, päinvastoin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olin edellisessä epätäsmällinen. Tarkoitin "Helsingin keskustalla" koko kantakaupunkialuetta. Aleksanterinkatu, Kaivokatu ja muutama muu kohta ovat vähän asia erikseen. Suunnitelmissa pitäisi tietysti erikseen osoittaa ne keskusta-alueet joilla nopeustaso on alhainen ja ne, joilla pyritään oleellisesti nopeampaan liikenteeseen.

----------


## Mikle

> Kuka tahansa ammattitaitoinen joukkoliikenteen suunnittelija tai päättäjä tietää, että johdinauton koko on sama kuin polttomoottoribussin jolloin se ei tarjoa kapasiteettietua verrattuna polttomoottoribussiin. Johdinauto on tiheän bussiliikenteen voimanlähderatkaisu, jolla voidaan vähentää bussiliikenteen päästöjä ja melua. Se ei mahdollista suurikapasiteettisempaa tai olennaisesti palvelutasoltaan parempaa verkkoa. Lähinnä johdinauton tekninen ratkaisu ohjaa tarkoituksenmukaiseen runkobussilinjastoon. Johdinautoilla on vaikeampaa toteuttaa huonoa bussiverkkoa kuin polttomoottoribussilla.


Joo eipä tuon ymmärtämiseen tarvitse olla edes kovin paljon sitä ammattitaitoa  :Smile: 
Mutta tuossa aiemmin viittasit ymmärtääkseni joukkoliikennesuunnittelun ammattimaisuuteen ja ammattaidon puutteeseen. Uskallan veikata, että alan taitoa kyllä maastamme löytyy. Pikemminkin homma tökkii siksi, että poliittinen tahto puuttuu hoitaa tietyt asiat niiden kannalta parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. Onko tämä sitten äänestäjien vai äänestettyjen vika, siihen en osaa ottaa kantaa. 

Tämä siis asiaan liittyvänä yleisenä kommenttina. Johdinautojen soveltumista Helsingin tarpeisiin en tällä kommentilla koita puolustella enkä kieltää.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tässä ketjussa on yli 1800 viestiä, ja muutama sata viimeistä ainakin on tätä samaa turhaa jauhamista siitä, onko johdinauto parempi kuin raitiovaunu. Se on yhtä älykästä kinaamista kuin se, onko ruisleipä parempi kuin omena. Voihan niitä molempia syödä!
> 
> Antero


Kyllä, hankittiin johdinautot nyt tai myöhemmin, niin Helsingissä on raitiovaunut ainakin tämän palstan keskustelijoiden eliniän ajan.  Kinaaminen on lähtenyt liikkeelle raitiovaunun kiihkeästä puolustamisesta.  Kun se keskustelu kuitenkin käy kiihkeänä koko ajan, taitaa olla se merkki siitä raitiovaunumiesten pelosta, että johdinautotilaus tehdään.

Harmittaa kuitenkin, että viimeisissä viesteissä sivuutetaan yksityisautot joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamisen esteenä kokonaan.  Tekniset liikennevälineet ovat apuvälineitä ja toivoisin että kirjoittajilla olisi joku visio Helsingin ydinkeskustasta tulevaisuudessa.  Oleellista on että onko tulevaisuuden keskustassa yksityisautoja, jos  on , niin vähennetäänkö niitä vai annetaaanko niiden määrän lisääntyä, mikä on nykyisten päättäjien linja.

Yksityisautojen määrän lisääntymien edelleen hidastaa joukkoliikennettä ja jos ei yksityisatoja haluta vähentää, niin ei sitten nopeudu joukkoliikennekään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kinaaminen on lähtenyt liikkeelle raitiovaunun kiihkeästä puolustamisesta.


Eikä asiaan vaikuta mitenkään johdinautojen kiihkeä puolustaminen?




> Harmittaa kuitenkin, että viimeisissä viesteissä sivuutetaan yksityisautot joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamisen esteenä kokonaan.


Onko tällä jotain tekemistä johdinautojen kanssa? Heinkilöautojen suhde johdinautoihin on aivan sama kuin dieselbusseihin.




> ...toivoisin että kirjoittajilla olisi joku visio Helsingin ydinkeskustasta tulevaisuudessa.


Joukkoliikenteen osalta: Bussit pois keskustasta. Joukkoliikenne hoituu paremmin raitiovaunuilla. Se luo edellytykset myös sille, että saadaan autot pois keskustasta. Se on helpompaa poliitikoille, kun ei ole tarpeen tehdä autokaistoja bussien vuoksi.

Pieni ajatusleikki: Jokainen voi mennä Aleksille ja Mikonkadulle. Sitten kun on siellä, voi miettiä, miltä tuntuisi jos ratikoiden sijasta kaduilla ajaisi 2 tai 3 kertaa niin monta bussia. Sitten kun se mielikuva on kirkastunut, voi miettiä, miltä tuntuisi, jos bussi kulkee dieselillä tai sähköllä. Kun kaikki kolme mielikuvaa on kirkastunut, voi valita atmosfäärin kannalta parhaan.

Salomaa, älä petä itseäsi eli ole rehellinen itsellesi. Mutta en odota vastausta tänne foorumille. Riittää, että asia selviää itselle.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Eikä asiaan vaikuta mitenkään johdinautojen kiihkeä puolustaminen?
> 
> 
> .......
> Salomaa, älä petä itseäsi eli ole rehellinen itsellesi. Mutta en odota vastausta tänne foorumille. Riittää, että asia selviää itselle. 
> 
> Antero


Johdinautojen käyttöönotosta päätetään kohta, mutta nyt niitä ei Helsingin liikenteessä ole.  Raitiovaunuja on ja on ymmärrettävää että niitä puolustetaan.  Mutta tälläkin palstalla meno on sellaista että saa puolustaa välillä pelkästään keskustelua johdinautoista.

Mutta osa keskustelijoista haluaa turvata yksityisautoliikenteen täydet vapaudet ahtaalla niemellä samanaikaisesti joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamishankkeiden kanssa.  En halua pettää itseäni enkä ketään sillä jos totean että aika mahdottomalta näyttää joukkoliikenteen nopeuttaminen ilman merkittävää yksityisautoliikenteen rajoittamista ja vähentämistä.  Tämä erityisesti Pitkänsillan ja Hesperiankatujen eteläpuolisella alueella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta osa keskustelijoista haluaa turvata yksityisautoliikenteen täydet vapaudet ahtaalla niemellä samanaikaisesti joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamishankkeiden kanssa.  En halua pettää itseäni enkä ketään sillä jos totean että aika mahdottomalta näyttää joukkoliikenteen nopeuttaminen ilman merkittävää yksityisautoliikenteen rajoittamista ja vähentämistä.  Tämä erityisesti Pitkänsillan ja Hesperiankatujen eteläpuolisella alueella.


Miten johdinautot nopeuttavat joukkoliikennettä ilman henkilöautojen (ja raitiovaunujen) vähentämistä? Tai jos Helsingissä saa läpi henkilöautoilun vähentämistä jossain, miten siitä on enemmän hyötyä johdinautoille kuin dieselbusseille tai raitioliikenteelle?

En ylipäätään ymmärrä, miten ja miksi kytket autoilun ja johdinautot jotenkin joukkoliikennettä edistävällä tavalla. Bussit yleisesti ovat autoilun ehdoilla toimivaa joukkoliikennettä. Eli bussit ovat yhdenlainen keino alistaa joukkoliikenne autoilulle. Johdinauto on tämän joukkoliikenteen alistamisen ja autoilun etusijalle asettamisen viherpesua sillä perusteella, että johdinauto toimii sähköllä.

Antero

----------


## Compact

HKL:n johtokunnanjäsenen Mirva Haltia-Holmbergin blogissa kerrotaan viisaita sanoja:

"Virkamiesten terveiset Dubain UITP:stä: akkubussien tekniikka kehittyy niin kovaa vauhtia, että vaikuttaa järjettömältä siirtyä menneeseen tekniikkaan eli trollikoihin, kun uusia ratkaisua on syntymässä jo ennen kuin järjestelmä voitaisiin edes saada käyttöön."

----------


## janihyvarinen

> "Virkamiesten terveiset Dubain UITP:stä: akkubussien tekniikka kehittyy niin kovaa vauhtia, että vaikuttaa järjettömältä siirtyä menneeseen tekniikkaan eli trollikoihin, kun uusia ratkaisua on syntymässä jo ennen kuin järjestelmä voitaisiin edes saada käyttöön."


Onko jo selvinnyt miten tällainen akkubussi pidetään talvella lämpimänä ilman että akut kuluvat loppuun puolessa siitä matkasta kuin lämpimissä maissa? Pienellä öljypolttimella lämmitystä varten?  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Onko jo selvinnyt miten tällainen akkubussi pidetään talvella lämpimänä ilman että akut kuluvat loppuun puolessa siitä matkasta kuin lämpimissä maissa? Pienellä öljypolttimella lämmitystä varten?


Ehkä sekin selviää ennemmin kuin Helsingissä olisi noita kuvitteellisia vanhanaikaiseksi mainittuja trolleybusseja minkäänlaisessa liikenteessä  :Smile: 

Modern tramway rules!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko jo selvinnyt miten tällainen akkubussi pidetään talvella lämpimänä ilman että akut kuluvat loppuun puolessa siitä matkasta kuin lämpimissä maissa? Pienellä öljypolttimella lämmitystä varten?


Öljypoltin on ladattavien sähköajoneuvojen lämmitysratkaisu tällä hetkellä.

Ja jos asiaa ajatellaan vähän eteenpäin, niin ei ole kovinkaan järkevää asentaa ajoneuvoon öljypoltinta, vaan mieluummin öljykäyttöinen generaattori, jonka hukkalämpöä (noin 6570 % öljynkulutuksesta) käytetään lämmitykseen. Kolmanneksella ladataan akkuja eli laajennetaan toimintasädettä. Se on niin arvokas asia, että polttimen sijasta kannattaa maksaa generaattorista.

Tuo öljykäyttöinen generaattori puolestaan ei ole mikään uusi keksintö, vaan range extender -nimi on jo alan ammattislangissa vakiintunut käsite. Tosin kuten nimi sanoo, se generaattori on keksitty asentaa sähköajoneuvoon toimintasäteen laajentamiseksi, ei lämmön tuottamiseksi. Lämmitys kun ei ole kiinnostava aihe monissa sähköautoja kehittävissä maissa.

Ja kun tätä ajatusleikkiä edelleen jatkaa, tulee kysymys siitä, miten tehokas sen range extenderin tulee olla. Ja yllättäen käykin niin, että sen tehokkuuden määrittelee lämmön tarve, joka on suurempi kuin ajoneuvon liikuttamisen energiantarve. Tästä syystä esim. jo nyt raskaissa ajoneuvoissa on erillisiä öljylämmittimiä, koska moottorin hukkalämpö ei riitä. Niinpä lämmitystarpeen kanssa päädytään siihen, että fiksuin ratkaisu on sarjahybridi. Se taas ei ole mitään uutta eikä tarvitse mitään uutta teknologiaa, jota pitäisi odottaa.

En ole nähnyt UITP:n esitelmiä, mutta arvaan, että siellä on puhuttu akkubusseista vain bussin liikkuttamisen näkökulmasta. Ja siitä on vielä matkaa siihen, että bussissa on nykyiseen tapaan sekä lämmitys että ilmastointi, joista jälkimmäinen on vielä suurempi haaste akkubussille kuin lämmitys.

Kun laskeudutaan reaalimaailmaan, johdinauto palautuu varsin houkuttelevaksi suhteessa akkubussiin. Myös pitkällä tähtäimellä. Sillä vastakkain tulee asettaa akkujen ja ilmajohtojen hinta. Ei ole edes näköpiirissä ihmeakkua, joka ei maksa ja paina enempää kuin naftatankki, mutta jossa on varastoituna yhtä paljon energiaa.

Akkuihin vannoville voi todeta, että runsas akkukäyttöisten laitteiden määrä teollistuneessa maailmassa ei perustu siihen, että akku on kehittynyt valtavasti, vaan siihen, että laitteiden energiankulutus on kehittynyt valtavasti. Ajoneuvojen kohdalla vastaavaa kehitysmahdollisuutta ei ole, sillä siellä tulee fysiikka vastaan hyvin pian. Energian kuluminen perustuu ajoneuvon ja kuorman massaan, ja henkilöautoja lukuunottamatta ollaan aika lähellä teoreettisia rajoja jo nyt.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Miten johdinautot nopeuttavat joukkoliikennettä ilman henkilöautojen (ja raitiovaunujen) vähentämistä? Tai jos Helsingissä saa läpi henkilöautoilun vähentämistä jossain, miten siitä on enemmän hyötyä johdinautoille kuin dieselbusseille tai raitioliikenteelle?
> 
> ....
> Antero


Kirjoitan välillä koko joukkoliikenteen puolesta.  Näen että joukkoliikenteen selvä nopeuttaminen vaatii radikaalin yksityisautoilun vähentämisen varsinkin Helsingin ydinkeskustassa.  Tietullit ovat yksi hyvä keino.  Raitiovaunulle ei nimenomaan saada johdinauton keskinopeutta varsinkaan kivikaupungin aluella ilman yksityisautoilun rajoittamista.
Mutta moni raitiovaunuliikenteen puolustaja kikkailisi edeleen esim. liikennevaloetuuksilla uskoen raitiovaunuliikenteen siitä oleellisesti nopeutuvan.

Tänään (5.8.2011)Munkkiniemessä puolenpäivän aikaan vaunu 4 seisoo lippakioskin vieressä.  Kuljettaja seisoo luukulla myyjälle Halla-Ahon mietelmiä ylistäen.  Hän olisi voinut olla läheisellä pysäkillä opastamassa matkustajia busseihin.(maallikoilla ei näytä olevan päättelykykyä, kun vaunuja ei näy toiseenkaan suuntaan, jokainen matkustaja kävi pysäkillä seisomassa 20 min. ja siirtyi sitten bussipysäkille)  Katkos kesti ainankin puolitoista tuntia.  Ajolanka oli mennyt poikki Meilahdessa.  Johdinauto tietenkin ajaisi akuilla silloin kun virransyöttöä ei ole.

----------


## vristo

> Johdinauto tietenkin ajaisi akuilla silloin kun virransyöttöä ei ole.


EEV-päästötason (kohta Euro6-päästötaso) dieselbussi ei tarvitsisi sitäkään.

----------


## Kaid

> Johdinauto tietenkin ajaisi akuilla silloin kun virransyöttöä ei ole.


Akkujen lisääminen raitiovaunuihin olisi tietenkin sula mahdottomuus?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Akkujen lisääminen raitiovaunuihin olisi tietenkin sula mahdottomuus?


Vaikka en suurin surminkaan haluaisi johdinautoja Helsinkiin esitettyyn malliin: ei mahdotonta, mutta hyödytöntä. Jos ajolanka on poikki, se tulee korjata, eikä raitiovaunu voi silloin ajaa korjauskohdan ohi. Johdinauto voi sen akuilla kiertää. Jos raitiovaunu ylipäätään voi kulkea rikki menneen kohdan läpi, se voi sen yleensä myös rullata.

Mutta tämäkin kuuluu kategoriaan "kaikkien bussien edut raitioliikenteeseen nähden" ja "johdinauton haitat muuhun bussiliikenteeseen nähden". Johdinautokaan kun ei voi ajaa rajattomasti mistä vain - akut ovat pieniä -, ja ajolankaan takaisin tulo ei käy ihan kaistaa vaihtamalla.

----------


## Albert

> Johdinauto tietenkin ajaisi akuilla silloin kun virransyöttöä ei ole.


Tuosta voipi lukea, että ratikkakin kulkee akkujen voimalla (jos halutaan).
http://jlf.fi/f17/835-moderneja-rait...tml#post109156

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Johdinauto tietenkin ajaisi akuilla silloin kun virransyöttöä ei ole.


Itse asiassa länsimarkkinoiden johdinautojen apumoottori perustuu pikkudieseliin, ei akkuihin. Näin toimivia johdinautoja hankitaan nykyään itäisillekin alueille, kuluneella viikolla itse seurasin apukoneen voimalla kulkevia johdinautoja Riiassa - tässä tapauksessa liikennöitiin ihan suunnitellulla tavalla lyhyttä ajolangatonta reitin osuutta. Apumoottorilla on teknisesti yhtä mahdollista ajaa poikkeusreiteillä. Virroittimien nostaminen takaisin johtoihin hoidetaan pysäkeillä, jotka on varustettu tähän tarkoitukseen suunnitelluilla ohjauskouruilla. Kuljettaja painaa nappulaa ohjaamosta käsin, sen kummallisemmasta toimenpiteestä ei ole kysymys. Kun ohjauskourua ei ole, kuljettaja laittaa kumihanskat käteen, ja käväisee laittamassa sarvet lankoihin manuaalisesti - sekin käy ammattilaiselta yhdessä hetkessä. Pari tällaistakin tapausta osui kohdalle tiistaina ja keskiviikkona (kumpanakin yksi).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Johdinauto tietenkin ajaisi akuilla silloin kun virransyöttöä ei ole.


Harkitsimme superkondensaattoreita HKL:n uusiin vaunuihin, mutta totesimme, ettei kannata. Ei harkittu sen vuoksi, että kerran tai pari vuodessa tapahtuva ajolankavaurio akkuja edellyttäisi, vaan jarruenergian hyötykäytön monipuolistamiseksi. Takaisinsyöttö ajolankaan kun ei ole mielekästä siksi, että Helsingissä ei ole muuntoasemia, jotka toimisivat kuormana. Samalla jaksolla kun ei välttämättä ole toista vaunua kiihdyttämässä juuri silloin, kun joku vaunu jarruttaa. Asia on toinen uusissa järjestelmissä, joissa vaunut ja muuntoasemat hankitaan samalla kerralla.

Suoraan sanoen hieman ihmettelen, miten voi olla järkevää varustaa kaikki johdinautot apudieselillä. Riikassa käydessäni havaitsin itsekin, että johdinautoliikenne on suunniteltu siten, ettei kaikkialla ole ajojohtoja. Ehkä siihen on jokin syy. Ehkä ajojohdot ja niiden ylläpito on todellisuudessa niin kallista, että tulee halvemmaksi hankkia ja käyttää hybridibusseja. Vai ollaanko Riikassa vain tyhmiä? Vai Helsingissä, missä johdinautoselvityksessä ei ollut tällaisia suunnitelmia?

Joka tapauksessa, ei pidä olettaa, että jos Helsinkiin hankitaan johdinautoja, ne varustetaan siten, että voidaan ajaa ilman ajojohtimia. Sillä jos näin tehdään, sitten johdinautoselvityksen kaluston hankinta- ja huoltohinnat eivät pidä paikkaansa. Salomaan ajattelu kuvastaa tässä epäammatillista innostusta: kustannukset ovat omassa suosikissa halvimman mukaan ja ominaisuudet kalliimman mukaan. Omassa inhokissa asia on tietenkin päinvastoin. Todellisuus on toisenlainen.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pari kommenttia:

Salomaa väittää yllä, että raitiovaunut eivät yllä johdinauton nopeuteen.
Joukkoliikenteen matkanopeus muodostuu pysäkkiaikojen, muiden viiveiden, kiihtyvyyden ja huippunopeuden suhteessa.
Tämä eivät ole johdinautoilla tai muutenkaan linja-autoilla missään suhteessa periaatteellisesti raitiovaunuja nopeammat.
Ainoat syyt, joilla johdinautot voivat olla Helsingin keskustassa raitiovaunuja nopeampia, ovat jos niillä on vähemmän matkustajia ja siksi lyhyemmät pysäkkiajat tai paremmat liikenne-etuudet.

Helsingissä toki eräillä keskustayhteyksillä linja-autot ovat nykyisin raitiovaunuja nopeampia. Tähän yksi keskeinen syy on se, että keskustan sisäisistä matkoista suuri osa ohjautuu raitioteille. Toinen syy on yksityisautoliikenteen priorisointi verrattuna joukkoliikenteeseen. Linja-autot kulkevat samassa valo-ohjauksessa kuin yksityisautot.

Riika: Riikassa käsittääkseni ilman ajojohtoja ajetaan Väinäjoen sillan ja rautatieaseman välillä. Teknistä tai taloudellista järkisyytä ratkaisuun ei tietystikään ole. On vain ollut helpompaa saada investointirahat kalustoon kuin ilmajohtojen rakentamiseen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Harkitsimme superkondensaattoreita HKL:n uusiin vaunuihin, mutta totesimme, ettei kannata. Ei harkittu sen vuoksi, että kerran tai pari vuodessa tapahtuva ajolankavaurio akkuja edellyttäisi, vaan jarruenergian hyötykäytön monipuolistamiseksi. ......
> 
> Joka tapauksessa, ei pidä olettaa, että jos Helsinkiin hankitaan johdinautoja, ne varustetaan siten, että voidaan ajaa ilman ajojohtimia. Sillä jos näin tehdään, sitten johdinautoselvityksen kaluston hankinta- ja huoltohinnat eivät pidä paikkaansa. Salomaan ajattelu kuvastaa tässä epäammatillista innostusta: kustannukset ovat omassa suosikissa halvimman mukaan ja ominaisuudet kalliimman mukaan. Omassa inhokissa asia on tietenkin päinvastoin. Todellisuus on toisenlainen.
> 
> Antero


  Jos ajolankavaurio on kerran tai pari vuodessa, niinkuin Antero kirjoittaa, niin siinä tapauksessa johdinautossa ei kannata kuljettaa ylimääräistä energiantuottajaa, jos varikolle ajetaan myös johdoilla.

Meilahden johtokatkos halvaannutti huomattaan osan raitiotietä, mutta itse kiinnitin enemmän huomiota pysäkki-informaation toimivuuteen ongelmatilanteissa.  Niin se ei saa olla että matkustaja käy odottamassa pysäkillä tietämättömänä raitiovaunua ja sitten siirtyy bussipysäkille.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Meilahden johtokatkos halvaannutti huomattaan osan raitiotietä --


Mikä nyt on huomattava. Katkoksen takia Helsingin reilusta sadasta raitiovaunupysäkistä peräti seitsemällä oli poikkeusliikennettä. Joissa sinun mukaasi monessa vieläpä on kovin vähän matkustajia, kun ratikat kuulemma kulkevat Munkkiniemeen tyhjinä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos ajolankavaurio on kerran tai pari vuodessa, niinkuin Antero kirjoittaa, niin siinä tapauksessa johdinautossa ei kannata kuljettaa ylimääräistä energiantuottajaa, jos varikolle ajetaan myös johdoilla.


Tästä ei ehkä vallitse täydellistä yksimielisyyttä. Apuvoimanlähdettähän käytetään kuitenkin monesti muissakin tilanteissa kuin vain ajolankavaurioiden sattuessa kohdalle. Itse olen Sveitsissä ja Ranskassa seurannut paikan päällä tilanteita, joissa on menty poikkeusreitille (tai muuten ajolankojen ulottumattomalle alueelle) vallan muista syistä, esimerkiksi ulkopuolisten tekijöiden aiheuttamien liikennehäiriöiden takia. Ko. tapauksissa on siis ajettu apumoottorin tuottamalla energialla. Useissa länsimaisissa johdinautomalleissa apumoottori on vakiovaruste. 2000-luvulla hankituista länsitrollikoista en nopeasti keksi yhtäkään, josta tämä varuste puuttuisi. Kaipa sellaisiakin jostain löytyy jokunen.

----------


## Mikle

> Tästä ei ehkä vallitse täydellistä yksimielisyyttä.


Olisiko yksi syy noiden apukoneiden olemassaoloon näiden poikkeustilanteista selviämisen ohella toiminta kunnosspitovarikolla? Ajattelin, että niissä tuskin tarvitaan niin monimutkaisia järjestelyjä kun trollikoissa on mahdollisuus siirrellä niitä ilman ajolankoja tai hinuria.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olisiko yksi syy noiden apukoneiden olemassaoloon näiden poikkeustilanteista selviämisen ohella toiminta kunnosspitovarikolla? Ajattelin, että niissä tuskin tarvitaan niin monimutkaisia järjestelyjä kun trollikoissa on mahdollisuus siirrellä niitä ilman ajolankoja tai hinuria.


Ajattelit ihan viisaasti, nimittäin esimerkiksi Zürichin bussi- ja trollikkavarikolla johdinautojen apukoneet pörisivät varsin aktiivisesti. Vaan miten selvittiin aikana ennen apumoottoreita? Sen ajan johdinautoja (ja tämän päivän trollikoita esim. idässä) liikuteltiin / liikutellaan hallialueilla akkuvoimalla, kävelyvauhtihan ei hyvin lyhyillä siirroilla edellytä kovin ihmeellisiä energiavarastoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Useissa länsimaisissa johdinautomalleissa apumoottori on vakiovaruste. 2000-luvulla hankituista länsitrollikoista en nopeasti keksi yhtäkään, josta tämä varuste puuttuisi. Kaipa sellaisiakin jostain löytyy jokunen.


Onko sinulla tästä esittää tilasto? Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, esim. Tallinnassa on runsaasti uusia johdinautoja, mutta ei hybridejä.

Kokonaisuutena vähän kummastelen, jos asia olisi oikeasti näin. Toki on niin, että invertterikäyttöisten johdinautojen ajo akuilla on kertaluokkaa mutkikkaampi juttu kuin vanhojen tasavirtatrollien kanssa. Silloin riitti, että 24 voltin akuilla ajettiin suoraan ajomoottoreita. Nyt ei niin voi tehdä, kun invertterin ottojännite on ajojohtojännite ja ajomoottori kysyy vaihtovirtaa. No tämä ratkeaa tietenkin apuinvertterillä, joka toimii esim. 24 voltin akkujännitteellä. Luulisi sellaisen olevan halvempi ratkaisu kuin polttomoottorigeneraattori. Toinen vaihtoehto ovat superkondensaattorit. Tällöin yhdistettäisiin langattoman ajon tarve ja jarruenergian hyötykäyttö ilman toisten autojen kuormaa. Varikkoajoa varten sitten viimeiseksi ennen sarvien laskemista ladattaisiin kondensaattorit.

Mutta ihmeelliseltä tuntuu, jos johdinautojen käyttö on mennyt sellaiseksi, että ollaan oikeastaan vain puoliksi johdinautoja. Minusta sellainen osoittaa, ettei olla oikein vakavissaan sähkökäytön kanssa. Ajatus tietenkin myydään poliitikoille puhtaana ja vihreänä bussiliikenteenä, mutta sitten ajellaan kumminkin maaöljyllä. Kaikki elävät onnellisessa valheessa?

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta ihmeelliseltä tuntuu, jos johdinautojen käyttö on mennyt sellaiseksi, että ollaan oikeastaan vain puoliksi johdinautoja. Minusta sellainen osoittaa, ettei olla oikein vakavissaan sähkökäytön kanssa. Ajatus tietenkin myydään poliitikoille puhtaana ja vihreänä bussiliikenteenä, mutta sitten ajellaan kumminkin maaöljyllä. Kaikki elävät onnellisessa valheessa?
> 
> Antero


Jos on mahdollisuus kiertää onnettomuuspaikka tms., onko se väärin? Ja jos >95% ajosta tapahtuu lankojen alla, onko se valehtelua? Eri asia sitten, jos jostain jätetään langat pois, vaikka ne voitaisiin tälle linjan vakio-osuudelle asentaa.

Toisaalta, jos verkko laajentuisi tarpeeksi, ei apumoottoreita tarvittaisi, kun voitaisiin olemassaolevaa verkkoa pitkin kiertää piste - esimerkiksi poikkeusreitit ja -tilanteet raitiotieverkollamme sujuvat hyvin, yksi onnettomuus pahimmillaankin hidastaa murto-osaa matkoista - kenenkään matka ei myöskään keskeydy nykybussiverkon ansiosta. Vaikka dieselbussilinjat vaihdettaisiin johdinautoihin vailla langattoman ajon ominaisuutta, jää pääväylille Munkkiniemen, Lauttasaaren, Vihdintien, Hämeenlinnan- Tuusulan- Itä- ja Lahdenväylän suuntaan U- ja seutubussilinjoja palvelemaan mahdollisen megaonnettomuuden varalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tässä näyttää keskustelijoilla menevän ihan peruskäsitteetkin sekaisin. Johdinauto, jossa on täysikokoinen dieselmoottori sitä varten, että se voi ajaa täysipainoisesti, normaalin aikataulun puitteissa linjaliikennettä ilman ajonlankavirtaa, on nimentään duobussi. Johdinauto, jossa on pienikokoinen ja -tehoinen apumoottori, on johdinauto - ei duo- eikä hybridiauto. Hybridibussit taas ovat polttomoottoribusseja, joissa on jarrutusenergian talteenotto ja varastointitekniikka. Viimeksi mainituissa on jossain määrin samaa tekniikkaa kuin varsinaisissa sähköbusseissakin, kuten johdin- ja duobusseissa. Hybrideissä ei ole katolla virroitintankoja.

 Aiemmassa viestissäni tarkoittamillani länsimailla tarkoitan Keski- ja Länsi-Euroopan maita kuten Alankomaita, Ranskaa, Saksaa, Sveitsiä ja Itävaltaa. Baltian maiden + Puolan, Tshekin, Unkarin jne. johdinautojärjestemät ja joukkoliikennekulttuurit perustuvat itäisiin perinteisiin hyvin pitkälti. Näin ollen Tallinnan uusissakaan trollikoissa ei ole apumoottoria (no Riiassa taas on). Hessin ja Irisbusin trolleybusseissa apumoottorit ovat vakiovaruste käytännössä. Solarikseen voi tilaaja valita, ottaako sellaisen vai ei. Apumoottorilla varustettuja Solariksia olen nähnyt mm. Sveitsissä.

 Apumoottorin olemassaolo ei tietenkään tarkoita sitä, että johdinauto kulkisi sähkövedon sijasta jollain tapaa johdonmukaisesti tai säännöllisesti polttomoottorin voimalla. Se on varakäyttö erityistilanteita varten. Niitä voivat olla esimerkiksi reitin varrella sattuvat onnettomuudet tai muut tapaukset, jossa normaali ajoreitti on katkaistu tai pois käytöstä. Apukäyttöä voi tarpeen tulleen hyödyntää myös varikkoalueilla.

----------


## Compact

> Aiemmassa viestissäni tarkoittamillani länsimailla tarkoitan Keski- ja Länsi-Euroopan maita kuten Alankomaita, Ranskaa, Saksaa, Sveitsiä ja Itävaltaa. Baltian maiden + Puolan, Tshekin, Unkarin jne. johdinautojärjestemät ja joukkoliikennekulttuurit perustuvat itäisiin perinteisiin hyvin pitkälti.


Eikös Euroopan Unioniin kuuluvat maat voisi jo tässä vaiheessa maailmanhistoriaa (vuonna 2011) lukea kuulumaan Länsi-Maihin? Vai onko meitä eteläisemmillä ja läntisemmillä asteilla olevat aina vasemmistolaisen, kommunistisen lyhyen poliittisen historiansa takia itämaita vielä pitkäänkin?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä näyttää keskustelijoilla menevän ihan peruskäsitteetkin sekaisin. Johdinauto, jossa on täysikokoinen dieselmoottori sitä varten, että se voi ajaa täysipainoisesti, normaalin aikataulun puitteissa linjaliikennettä ilman ajonlankavirtaa, on nimentään duobussi. Johdinauto, jossa on pienikokoinen ja -tehoinen apumoottori, on johdinauto - ei duo- eikä hybridiauto. Hybridibussit taas ovat polttomoottoribusseja, joissa on jarrutusenergian talteenotto ja varastointitekniikka. Viimeksi mainituissa on jossain määrin samaa tekniikkaa kuin varsinaisissa sähköbusseissakin, kuten johdin- ja duobusseissa. Hybrideissä ei ole katolla virroitintankoja.


Eipä tässä keskustelussa ollut näitä määrittelyjä esitetty. Eikä ole vieläkään määritelty, mikä on apumoottorin ja täysikokoisen dieselmoottorin ero.

Hybridi on yleissana, joka kuvaa sitä, että jossain on yhdistetty yleensä erilaisia ominaisuuksia. Minulle hybridi on tässä tapauksessa siis sitä, että kulkuneuvo toimii sekä sähköllä että polttoaineella. Myönnän kyllä, että otan ajattelun tutkijantyöstäni, joka keskittyy henkilökohtaisiin kulkupeleihin. Ei ole olemassa duoautoa, mutta on olemassa erilaisia hybridejä. Apumoottorihybridi on amerikaksi sähköauto, jossa on range extender. Johdinauton apumoottori ei kuitenkaan ole range extender, koska johdinautossa ei ole akkuja, joita tämä aggregaatti lataa. Vaan aggregaatin täytyy olla kyllin tehokas, jotta se kykenee tuottamaa virtaa kylliksi myös johdinauton kiihdytykseen.

Jos tosiaan on niin, että suuri osa johdinautoista on jonkinlaisia hybridejä (oli niiden nimi sitten mitä vaan), niin vaikuttaa kyllä aika kevyeltä. Aggregaatti painaa ja vie tilaa sekä maksaa. Jos käyttöosuus kilometreistä on prosentin osia, minun on vaikea ymmärtää, että se on kannattavaa. Mutta ehkä asia onkin niin, ettei niitä kauppoja tehdäkään sillä tarkkuudella ja niillä vaatimuksilla kuin täällä tehdään ratikkakauppaa. Suhteessa ratikan painoon, tilavuuteen, matkustajamäärään ja hintaan kun tuollainen apumoottori olisi huomattavasti pienempi asia, eikä sellaista kuitenkaan edes tule mieleen harkita kuin ihan oikeasti ajojohdotonta linjaosuutta varten.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös Euroopan Unioniin kuuluvat maat voisi jo tässä vaiheessa maailmanhistoriaa (vuonna 2011) lukea kuulumaan Länsi-Maihin?


Ilman muuta. Euroopan Unioniin, NATOon, EMUun jne. kuuluvat valtiot aivan yksiselitteisesti mielletään läntiseen yhteisöön kuuluviksi. Tästä huolimatta jotkin asiat tietyissä uusissa tai uudehkoissa EU-maissa edustavat itämaisia traditioita, kuten Baltian maiden johdinautojärjestelmät (tiettyjen ratkaisujen osalta). Ja eiköhän suurin osa foorumin lukijoista tämän ymmärtänytkin.

----------


## kuukanko

Lausunto johdinautoliikenteen hankeselvityksestä Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa.

----------


## hmikko

> Lausunto johdinautoliikenteen hankeselvityksestä Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa.


Kiitos linkistä.




> Bussilinjaston selkeyttäminen ja runkolinjojen perustaminen ovat hyviä lähtökohtia myös mahdolliselle myöhemmälle johdinautojen käyttöönotolle. Samalla on syytä kehittää bussien ja raitiovaunujen työnjakoa, jotta raitioliikenteellä hoidettaisiin raskaimmin kuormitetut runkolinjat. Riittävä kokonaisnäkemys bussi- ja raitiovaunuverkkojen tulevasta kehityksestä on edellytys tuleville investoinneille.


Jestas, järjen ääni, kesken kaiken. Toivottavasti tuo työnjaon kehittäminen oikeasti tarkoittaa jotain.

----------


## 339-DF

Asiallinen lausunto, joka ei juuri yllätä. Tiivistelmä on kohtelias tapa sanoa, ettei Helsingissä ole sijaa johdinautoille.

Toivoa sopii, että lautakunta tässä yhteydessä käyttäisi tilaisuuden hyväkseen ja kehottaisi virastoa kiirehtimään lausunnossa mainittua kantakaupungin bussilinjojen korvaamista raitioteillä.

----------


## teme

Joo, musta tää on hyvä:



> Kantakaupungissa on nykyisin erittäin paljon bussiliikennettä. Vilkasta bussiliikennettä on vaikeaa suosia liikenteen ohjauksessa ja linjastoa on paikoitellen vaikeaa hahmottaa. Osalla linjoista liikennöinti on jatkuvasti epäsäännöllistä. Tavoitteena onkin korvata bussiliikennettä kantakaupungissa sekä raitioliikenteellä että raskaaseen raideliikenteeseen perustuvalla liityntäliikenteellä. Parhaillaan selvitetään myös bussiliikenteen selkeyttämistä perustamalla runkolinjoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joo, musta tää on hyvä:


Minusta lausunto osoitti sekä realismia johdinautojen suhteen että toiveikkuutta keskustan liikenteen kehittämisestä muutenkin.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Minunkin täytyy tunnustaa, että tämä lausunto on tämän johdinautoselvittelyprosessin parasta antia ja se antaa mielestäni hyvän lähtökohdan joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen Helsingissä.

----------


## teme

HKL samoilla linjoilla



> HKL:n näkökulmasta tässä vaiheessa ei ole syytä lähteä toteuttamaan johdinautoliikenteen käyttöönottoa, jossa sitouduttaisiin johtimia vaativaan, lähimmän 10 - 20 vuoden aikana vanhentuvaan tekniikkaan. Sähköteknologian edistyneempiä sovelluksia odottaessa tulee suosia nykyisessä bussiteknologiassa hiilidioksidipäästöjen vähentämiseen tähtääviä toimenpiteitä, kuten hybridibusseja.
> 
> Johtokunta katsoo, että johdinautoliikenteen käyttöönottoa ei ole tarvetta valmistella tässä vaiheessa pidemmälle. Johdinautoliikenteen hankeselvitys ei myöskään anna aihetta muihin lisäselvityksiin.


http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...ausuntopy.html

----------


## Samppa

Liikennelaitos-liikelaitoksen johtokunnan lausunto johdinautoista.

http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela/Liikennelaitos-liikelaitoksen_johtokunta_(HKL)/Suomi/Esitys/2011/HKL_2011-08-18_HKLjk_11_El/921DDA02-51FA-4377-97C3-6720D8344138/Helsingin_seudun_liikenne_-kuntayhtyman_lausuntopy.pdf

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n lausunnossa ollaan KSV:tä jyrkempiä. Sopii minulle. Perustelut voisivat ehkä kuitenkin olla vähän monipuolisempia ja seikkaperäisempiä, kuten epävarmuustekijöiden osoittaminen suunnitelmasta (KSV:n viittaamat 5% ja 2% jne).

----------


## j-lu

->Eiköhän johdinautojen tuleminen tyssännyt näihin lausuntoihin. Helsingin joukkoliikennepäätösten suhteen ainakin sivuunkirjoittaneella on aina pieni pelko takalistossa - koskaan ei voi tietää mihin typeryyksiin ryhdytään - mutta tällä kertaa järki voitti, eivätkä KSV:n tai HKL:n lausunnot jätä sijaa jossittelulle. Kumpikin taho tyrmää johdinautot yksiselitteisesti. 

Huomionarvoista on myös se, että KSV:n lausunnosta on luettavissa vahvaa ja (ainakin meikäläisen mielestä) oikeansuuntaista näkemystä kaupungin liikennejärjestelmien kehittämisestä. Nähtäväksi jää, miten hyvin tuota näkemystä lähivuosina onnistutaan toteuttamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eiköhän johdinautojen tuleminen tyssännyt näihin lausuntoihin.


Eiköhän. KSV:n ja HKL:n lausunnot kuitenkin ovat ne, joilla on merkitystä, kun kaupunginhallitus tekee omansa. Muut lautakunnat lausuvat lämpimikseen. Olettaisin, että ainakin ympäristölautakunnalta on lausuntoa pyydetty, varmaan yleisten töiden lautakunnaltakin. Mutta harvemmin niiden lausumisilla on suurempaa todellista merkitystä.




> Huomionarvoista on myös se, että KSV:n lausunnosta on luettavissa vahvaa ja (ainakin meikäläisen mielestä) oikeansuuntaista näkemystä kaupungin liikennejärjestelmien kehittämisestä. Nähtäväksi jää, miten hyvin tuota näkemystä lähivuosina onnistutaan toteuttamaan.


Minusta tässä olisi nyt kslk:n poliitikkojen paikka tarttua noihin näkemyksiin ja ilmoittaa kokouksessa, että ne ovat hyviä ja niitä tulee myös toteuttaa. Kslk voisi halutessaan lisätä jopa sinne lauseen, jossa KSV velvoitetaan (vuoden aikana, muuten tuo ei valmistu ikinä) laatimaan runkolinjastosuunnitelma, jossa ensin määritellään vahvat runkolinjat, sitten etsitään niille sopivin kulkumuoto (rv tai bussi) jne.

----------


## vristo

Vaikuttaa siis siltä, että trollikkasuunnitelmat voidaan laittaa mappi-öhön muiden toteutumattomien, kuten Castrenin metron, tai esimerkiksi ratikan Kanjo-projektin kanssa, kanssa. 

Mielenkiintoinen prosessi kuitenkin ja toki olisin mielelläni nähnyt trollikoita Helsingin kaduilla, mutta nykyisessä maailman- ja muussa tilanteessa ei liene oikea aika kokonaan uuden tyypisen joukkoliikennemuodon aloittamiselle. Totta on myös tuo kaupunkisunnitteluviraston lausunnossa mainittu erikoisosaamista vaativa trollikankuljettaja työ sekä siihen liittyvät haasteet. 

Molemmat, kaupunkisuunnitteluviraston sekä HKL-johtokunnan lausunnot ovat sinäänsä varsin asiallista tekstiä, joka ei varsinaisesti käy johdinautojen kimppuun järjestelmänä, vaan toteavat projektin aloittamiseen ja ylläpitoon liittyvät haasteet ja vaikeudet Helsingin nykyisessä tilanteessa.

Odotan kuitenkin niitä suunnitelmia ja toimenpiteitä, joita ksv:n lausunto esittää mm. bussien, ratikoiden sekä raskaan raideliikenteen roolien selkeyttämisestä ja vaikkapa runkolinjojen tarpellisuudesta. 

Mutta ei hätää, me trollikkaharrastajat: Euroopan trollikkakaupungit ja -järjestelmät ovat vaivattoman lentomatkan päässä ja ehkäpä onkin parempi, että ne ovat siellä osaavissa käsissä.

----------


## ultrix

> Johdinautojen oikea liikennöintialue Suomessa olisivat joko erilliset raideliikennettä syöttävät linjastot tyyliin Itä-Helsingin metron liityntälinjasto tai esimerkiksi Keravan, Järvenpään, Hyvinkään tms. bussit tai nk. keskisuurten kaupunkien runkobussiliikenne (Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Lahti, Oulu). Helsingin keskeiselle alueelle tai Tampereen ja Turun seutujen päälinjoille ne eivät liian pienen kapasiteetin vuoksi sovellu, jos juhlapuheiden joukkoliikenteen käytön lisäystavoitteet halutaan toteuttaa.


Olen itse järkeillyt trolleybusseille sopivaksi käyttökohteeksi Tampereella kahden linjan linjastoa (n. 10 rollikan systeemi, 10 min linjakohtainen vuoroväli), jossa: 
toinen linjoista koostuisi nykyisen linjan 15 osuudesta Keskustorilta Turtolaan ja linjan 13 osuudesta Turtolasta Lukonmäen kautta Hermiaan sekä 2006 lakkautetun linjan 24 reitistä Keskustorilta Laukontorin kautta Eteläpuistoon (Viialan ja Kaukajärven liikenne voitaisiin tällöin hoitaa jatkamalla 21 Turtolasta Viialan kautta Kaukajärvelle sekä liikennöimällä esim. Iidesrannan bussilinja Kaukajärvelle Hervannan ratikan toteutuessa)toisen rollikkalinjan ollessa keskustalinjana nykyisen linjan 2 reitillä sillä erotuksella, että lännessä mennään Pyynikintorin sijaan Laukontorin ja Satamakadun kautta joko Eteläpuistoon tai Rosendahlille. (Linja 21 siirtyisi tällöin kulkemaan Pyynikinharjun kautta Tahmelaan)rollikkavarikko olisi olemassaolevan bussivarikon tiloissa Jokipohjantiellä.Olisiko tässä mitään laitaa? Onko tällainen minirollikkajärjestelmä liian pieni? Perusteina tällaiselle linjastolle pidän nyk. linjan 15 Nekalan kuormitusta (10 min vuorovälillä, 2-aks. busseilla ajetaan tällä hetkellä hyvällä, vaan ei vielä liian täydellä pokalla) yhdistettynä linjan 13 Lukonmäen ja Hermian todella suureen kysyntään (olisi jo nyt paikallaan liikennöidä 10 min välein telibussilla) sekä Lukonmäen _todella_ jyrkkään ahteeseen, jossa dieselkalustolla on liukkaalla kelillä ja isolla pokalla vaikeuksia nousta ylös. 

Puoli-ilmaiseksi linjasto olisi jatkettavissa idässä Tammelan puistokadun läpi Rauhaniemeen, jonne ajetaan nyt 15 min välein perushyvällä pokalla sekä lännessä Rosendahlille tai Eteläpuistoon.


EDIT: Tokihan tämä voidaan toteuttaa myös akkubusseilla, heti kun akkubussin kantama yhdellä latauksella on vähintään noin 300 km, tai kun pääteasemalla on riittävän toimintavarma ja nopea akustonvaihtolaite. Mutta jos tämä systeemi toteutettaisiin tällä vuosikymmenellä, voisi kaluston tullessa poistoikään n. 2040-luvulla rollikkalinjat korvata sitten sen ajan langattomalla bussijärjestelmällä tai tarvittaessa raitiotiellä.

Rollikan etu tällä linjastolla olisi myös se, että HKL:n ja TKL:n periaatteessa ajokuntoiset museorollikat voitaisiin asettaa kulkuun  :Wink:

----------


## kalle.

> sekä Lukonmäen _todella_ jyrkkään ahteeseen, jossa dieselkalustolla on liukkaalla kelillä ja isolla pokalla vaikeuksia nousta ylös. 
> 
> Rollikan etu tällä linjastolla olisi myös se, että HKL:n ja TKL:n periaatteessa ajokuntoiset museorollikat voitaisiin asettaa kulkuun


ainoat ongelmat lukonmäen nousussa on olleet tietyn mallisilla nivelbusseilla. Nyt kun niitä ei enää ole kuin muuatama liikenteessä eikä ainoatakaan tampereen tässä suunnassa ei lukonmäki tuota sellasia ongelmia jotka olisivat rollikalla ratkaistavissa. Toisekseen takavetoisena rollikka ei olisi yhtään parempi liukkaalla kuin dieselkään, ehkä kevyempänä jopa huonompi nousemaan mäkeä. Jos ajolankojen rakentamis- ja ylläpitorahat panostaisi sitten vaikka tiestön talvikunnossapitoon olisi se monta kertaa hyödyllisempää.

Jos museokamaa oikeasti haluaisi tuoda (vaikka ilmeisesti kirjoitus vitsi olikin) ajoon niin dieselbussejahan on kasapäin museoituna, niin siitä sitten vaan. Taitaisi vaan kelpo joukko vakimatkustajia marssia oikopäätä autokauppaan ja siirtyä yksityisautoiluun jos eläkevehkeillä ajettaisiin yhtä linjasivua enemmän.
Museorollikoilla on nyt hyvä koti Mobiliassa, olkoot ne siellä vaan kaiksessa rauhassa. Siellä ovat museoautot asiantuntevassa huolenpidossa ja valmiina näytteilleasetettavana aina tarvittaessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> ->Eiköhän johdinautojen tuleminen tyssännyt näihin lausuntoihin. Helsingin joukkoliikennepäätösten suhteen ainakin sivuunkirjoittaneella on aina pieni pelko takalistossa - koskaan ei voi tietää mihin typeryyksiin ryhdytään - mutta tällä kertaa järki voitti, eivätkä KSV:n tai HKL:n lausunnot jätä sijaa jossittelulle. Kumpikin taho tyrmää johdinautot yksiselitteisesti.


Tämä on hyvä asia, koska johdinautot (niveletkään) eivät lisää kapasiteettia verrattuna busseihin ja ne kulkevat samoja väyliä kuin bussit, joten ne eivät kulje yhtään sujuvammin kuin bussitkaan. Toivoa sopii, että raitioliikennettä kehitetään oikeasti, niin kuin tuossa lausunnossa luvataan ja niillä korvataan bussit raskaimmilla runkolinjoilla täysin omilla kaistoillaan ja täysillä valoetuuksilla. Eli täysin oikea päätös unohtaa uuden joukkoliikennejärjestelmän luominen ja keskittyä kehittämään vanhoja.

Muuten, jos johdinautot olisivat Helsingissä säilyneet, niin missäköhän laajuudessa linjasto olisi tänä päivänä? Tuskinpa vain yhden linjan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muuten, jos johdinautot olisivat Helsingissä säilyneet, niin missäköhän laajuudessa linjasto olisi tänä päivänä? Tuskinpa vain yhden linjan.


Siitä oli suunnitelmia kyllä. Silloiset bussilinjat 17, 18 ja 55 olisi muutettu johdinautoiksi. 17 ja 55 olivat suurin piirtein samat kuin 2000-luvullakin, 18 kulki tuohon aikaan pohjoisessa vain Meilahden klinikoille asti.

----------


## Jykke

> EDIT: Tokihan tämä voidaan toteuttaa myös akkubusseilla, heti kun akkubussin kantama yhdellä latauksella on vähintään noin 300 km, tai kun pääteasemalla on riittävän toimintavarma ja nopea akustonvaihtolaite. Mutta jos tämä systeemi toteutettaisiin tällä vuosikymmenellä, voisi kaluston tullessa poistoikään n. 2040-luvulla rollikkalinjat korvata sitten sen ajan langattomalla bussijärjestelmällä tai tarvittaessa raitiotiellä.


Itsekin johdinautojen ystävän toivoisin, että Tampereelta voisi löytyä saumaa johdinautoille, mutta en pidä ajatuksesta että tehtäisiin tällainen kallis välivaihe. Varsinkin jos tulevaisuudessa langaton ajo on järkevämpää kuin ajolankoihin sidottu. Tekniikka kehittyy ja sitä mielenkiinnolla seurataan ja runkolinjoilla ratikka on luonnollisesti Tampereella se oikea ratkaisu. 




> Rollikan etu tällä linjastolla olisi myös se, että HKL:n ja TKL:n periaatteessa ajokuntoiset museorollikat voitaisiin asettaa kulkuun


 Tuli rollikoita Tampereelle uudelleen tai ei, niin haluaisin silti nähdä nämä liikenteessä. Miten? Perustamalla tietysti museolinja. Hyvänä kohteena voisi olla linja 4: Särkänniemi - Rautatieasema - Linja-autoasema. Kalustona voisi olla yksi Tamperelainen ja kaksi Helsinkiläistä rollikkaa, joista toinen ainakin olisi HKL 1. Linjalla olisi myös paikallaan olla yksi matalalattiainenkin auto liikenteessä, joka voisi olla tavallinen dieselbussi, jollei haluta hommata matalalattiaista rollikkaa varta vasten siihen hommaan. Duoratkaisu kenties? Kesät rollikkana ja talvet dieselbussina.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Tällöin saataisiin paitsi varikoiden hämärissä olevaa kalustoa näkyviin, niin myös tarjota elämyksellinen matka näillä (suomessa) menneen ajan liikennemuodoilla. Reitin pituus ei olisi kuin vähän päälle kaksi ja puoli kilometriä eli ajolankojen ripustuskaan ei olisi paha juttu. Onhan sitä pidempiä museoraitioteitäkin rakennettu. Varikko on vähän kysymysmerkki. Särkänniemen parkkikselta löytyisi varmasti tila kolmipilttuiselle tallille. Söisi autopaikkoja joo, mutta jo nyt paikat ovat niin kortilla, että Särkkä on joutunut järjestämään paikoitusta kaiken maailman joutomaille ja jäähallin parkkikselle. Museorollikat voisivat siirtyä varmasti akuilla hallista linjalle ja toisin päin joten kalliita ajolangan vaihteitakaan ei tarvitsisi rakentaa. 

Tampere on ollut aikoinaan rollikkakaupunki, joten se ansaitsisi ehdottomasti oman museolinjansa näille Sarvijaakoille. Halpaa tällaisen linjan rakentaminen ei olisi, mutta yhteistyössä kaupungin ja Särkän kesken ei uskoisi rahan olevan ongelma. Maksaahan Särkän laitteetkin monasti enemmän kuin tällainen museolinjan perustaminen. Ja tuloilla voisi kattaa juoksevia kuluja. Hyvin näyttää maailmalla museoraitioteillä toimivan. Miksei siis myös museojohdinautoillakin?

----------


## vristo

1980-luvulla oli suunnitelmia bussilinjojen 14, 18, 32, 36 sekä 55 muuttamiseksi trollikkalinjoiksi. Kuten nykyään tiedämme, on osa noista linjoista yhdistetty toisiin ja siten ne ovat myös linjanumeroina kadonneet Helsingistä.

----------


## ultrix

> Toisekseen takavetoisena rollikka ei olisi yhtään parempi liukkaalla kuin dieselkään, ehkä kevyempänä jopa huonompi nousemaan mäkeä.


Entäpä jos perinteisen voimansiirron sijaan sähkömoottorit ovat suoraan pyörien navoissa? Tässä konseptissa napamoottorit olisivat vain takana, mutta ei liene mahdotonta moottoroida etupyöriäkään?




> Jos museokamaa oikeasti haluaisi tuoda (vaikka ilmeisesti kirjoitus vitsi olikin) ajoon niin dieselbussejahan on kasapäin museoituna, niin siitä sitten vaan. Taitaisi vaan kelpo joukko vakimatkustajia marssia oikopäätä autokauppaan ja siirtyä yksityisautoiluun jos eläkevehkeillä ajettaisiin yhtä linjasivua enemmän.
> Museorollikoilla on nyt hyvä koti Mobiliassa, olkoot ne siellä vaan kaiksessa rauhassa. Siellä ovat museoautot asiantuntevassa huolenpidossa ja valmiina näytteilleasetettavana aina tarvittaessa.


Kuten Jykke jatkoi, ei kyseessä ollut vitsi vaan loppukevennys. Jos rollikoita Tampereelle tuodaan, järjestelmästä pitää ottaa kaikki ilo irti ja ajaa nostalgialiikennettä kesäaikaan. Rollikka näyttelyesineenä Mobiliassa on yhtä tyhjän kanssa, koska yhtä hyvin sellaista voi mennä katsomaan Vapriikkiinkin. Liikennemuseoiden sijaan pitäisi olla museoliikennettä; toki osa liikennevälineistä on niin hauraassa kunnossa tai muuten niin arvokkaita, että niitä ei vain uskalla liikenteeseen enää ottaa.

Yksi vaihtoehto olisi tehdä kuten Ruotsissa yhdistäen Malmköpingin ja Landskronan konseptit paikallis-/ liityntäliikenteen museorollikkaradaksi jossain eteläsuomalaisessa pikkukaupungissa, esim. Hyvinkäällä. Museokaluston lisäksi olisi viisasta hyödyntää investointi ja asettaa moderniakin kalustoa liikenteeseen.

Joka tapauksessa olen sitä mieltä, että jos jotkin reitit ratikka-Tampereella ovat rollikan kannalta ideaaliset, niin keskusta-Tammela-Rauhaniemi ja keskusta-Nekala-Lukonmäki-Hervanta. Näille linjoille on odotettavissa 10 minuutin vuorovälille pysyvää kysyntää aamusta iltaan, ne kulkevat pääosin katuja, joita pitkin ei kulje paljoakaan muuta raskasta liikennettä ja ovat oman alueensa selkeitä runkolinjoja, ollen suurimman osan reitistä kadun ainoa bussilinja.

Jos rollikka osoittautuu akkubussia huonommaksi välineeksi näillä reiteillä, niin sitten hankittakoon akkubusseja. Ja vaikka alkuvaiheessa liikennöitäköön dieselbusseilla, mutta omassa runkolinjavisiossani Tampereelle tällainen kiinteänkin infran mahdollistava super-13+15 on ja toistaiseksi myös pysyy.  :Smile:

----------


## Salomaa

On olemassa hiljainen ja saasteeton joukkoliikennemuoto.  Valtuusto halutessaan voi ottaa asian käsittelyynsä.  Tällöin keskustelu olisi  avoimempaa eikä tarkoitushakuista ja itse pääkysymys kaupunkilaisten liikkumisesta ilman tunnepohjaista paino(s)tusta tulisi objektiivisemmin esiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Valtuusto halutessaan voi ottaa asian käsittelyynsä.  Tällöin keskustelu olisi  avoimempaa eikä tarkoitushakuista ja itse pääkysymys kaupunkilaisten liikkumisesta ilman tunnepohjaista paino(s)tusta tulisi objektiivisemmin esiin.


Salomaa kuule, valtuusto jos mikä on se paikka tässä kaupungissa, jossa puheet perustuvat luuloihin ja tunteisiin ja päätöksentekokin lähtee siltä pohjalta liikkeelle. Poliitikot kun ovat vain tavallisia ihmisiä. Ei ne ymmärrä johdinautoista mitään muuta kuin mitä ovat Tallinnan-reissulla nähneet tai mitä lapsuudesta muistavat. Jos luulet, että joku valtuutettu on esim. lukenut HSL:n trolliselvitykset, niin ei kannata antaa huijata itseään. Ei ne sellaisia lue.

Jos tosissaan haluat johdinautoja, niin sun pitäisi vakuuttaa siitä KSV:n liikennesuunnitteluosaston virkamiehet ja pomo, HKL:n toimitusjohtaja ja raitioliikennejohtaja sekä kaupunkisuunnittelusta ja joukkoliikenteestä vastaavat apulaiskaupunginjohtajat. Vaikka valtuusto kumileimasimena toimisikin (tässä asiassa ei edes toimi), niin todelliset päätökset tehdään tässäkin asiassa virkamiesvoimin. Virkamiehistö ei trolleja halua, mitä en lainkaan ihmettele. Ja näiden virkamiesten tieto tässä asiassa ei tietenkään perustu vain HSL:n outoon selvitykseen vaan myös itse nähtyyn, opittuun ja koettuun.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Salomaa, jos katsoisit asiaa objektiivisesti kuten KSV ja HKL:n lautakunta, päätyisit samoihin johtopäätöksiin. Helsingissä on jo saasteeton ja hiljainen keskustan kulkumuoto, jota voidaan laajentaa ja parantaa. 

Kaupunkilaisten liikkumista ei edistä se, että Helsingin keskustan oloihin liian pienen yksikkökoon liian hidasta bussiliikennettä lisätään ja sen ongelmallinen reittiverkko sementoidaan rakentamalla sille johtimet.

Johdinautoille voisi varmasti olla Suomessa toimivia käyttöalueita, mutta Helsingin keskustassa raitiotien kanssa päällekkäinen bussiliikenne nyt vain ei yleisesti ole tarkoituksenmukaista, ei nykymuodossaan eikä johdinautoina.

Helsingin raitioteiden tekniset ja toiminnalliset ongelmat tulee ratkaista eikä väistää ongelmanratkaisua.

----------


## 339-DF

Johdinautoihin palataksemme:

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta käsitteli johdinautoja kokouksessaan 16.8. ja päätti esitteljän ehdotuksen mukaan eli sanoi johdinautoille "ei".

HKL:n johtokunta käsitteli johdinautoja kokouksessaan tänään 18.8. ja päätti samoin esittelijän ehdotuksen mukaan eli sanoi johdinautoille hitusta jyrkemmän "ei:n" kuin kslk

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta muuten lausuu trollilausunnossaan 16.8. mm. näin: "Riittävä kokonaisnäkemys bussi- ja raitiovaunuverkkojen tulevasta kehityksestä on edellytys tuleville investoinneille." En aiemmin reagoinut tuohon sen kummemmin, mutta tuo on itse asiassa aikamoinen piikki HSL:n suuntaan. Rivien välistä pystyy lukemaan, että Helsingiltä ei heru euroja HSL:n ehdottamiin (trolli-)infrainvestointeihin, koska HSL:llä ei ole kokonaisnäkemystä siitä, miten Helsingin ratikka- ja bussiliikennettä tulisi kehittää.

----------


## Salomaa

Pekka Sauri on kirjoittanut muutama vuosi sitten Hesarissa, että valtuusto voi käyttää halutessaan sitä valtaa, joka sille kuuluu.  Daniel halveksii suoraan ylintä päättävää elintä, joka on meidän kaupunkilaisten valitsema.  Kokonaisnäkemyksen puutteesta syyttäminen käy mihin yhteiskunnalliseen kysymykseen tahansa ja sen voi helposta heittää koskemaan mitä tahansa päättävää elintä.  Milloin se puuttuu terveydenhuollosta, milloin asuntopolitiikasta, milloin koulutuspolitiikasta, milloin EU-poliitikasta, milloin ulkopolitiikasta.

Vakiovastaus "Nyt ei tässä tilanteessa ole syytä ......" käy näppärästi myös kielteisenä vastauksena johdinautokysymykseen.  Keskeisenä syynä lienee se totuus, että johdinautoilla olisi voitu korvata osa suunnitelluista raitioteiden laajennuksista.  Johdinautojen kiistottamat edut pyrittiin tällä palstalla ampumaan savikiekkona alas.  Kaikkia ei edes keritty tälläkään palstalla käsitellä.  Esim. johdinauton ajo kaarteessa.  Nyt laitetaan aikamoinen satsaus raitioteiden kaarteiden korjaukseen.  Taas on työmaita siellä ja täällä.  Paljonkohan palaa rahaa.  

Kun asia on valtuuston käsitettelyssä, niin sittenhän lehteriltä tai Stadi-kanavalta nähdään mikä on osaaminen tässä johdinautoasiassa.  Silloin päättäminen on ainakin läpinäkyvää.  Hiljaista ja saasteetonta joukkoliikennemuotoa ei Helsingin katuverkossa  tällä hetkellä ole, joten asian luonnollinen käsittelypaikka on valtuusto.  Uskon itse, että näin tulee käymään.  Siis se, että valtuusto ottaa asian käsittelyynsä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:41 ----------

Johdinautojen kokeilu linjoilla 14 ja 39 ei olisi millään tavalla edes sotkenut nykyisiä raitioteiden kehittämissuunnitelmia.  Ehkä Munkkivuoren raitiotie olisi jollain tavalla vaikeutunut ja muodosti lisää "pelkoa" raitiovaunupiireissä.  Jos investoinnin hintaan kiinnitetään huomiota, niin linjan 14 johdottaminen ennen Jokerin raiteita ei pitäisi kuulosta järjettömältä hankkeelta.

Sekin on realismia, että linjalla 14 on ajojohdot ennenkuin Jokerilla raiteet, pisarasta puhumattakaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta muuten lausuu trollilausunnossaan 16.8. mm. näin: "Riittävä kokonaisnäkemys bussi- ja raitiovaunuverkkojen tulevasta kehityksestä on edellytys tuleville investoinneille." En aiemmin reagoinut tuohon sen kummemmin, mutta tuo on itse asiassa aikamoinen piikki HSL:n suuntaan. Rivien välistä pystyy lukemaan, että Helsingiltä ei heru euroja HSL:n ehdottamiin (trolli-)infrainvestointeihin, koska HSL:llä ei ole kokonaisnäkemystä siitä, miten Helsingin ratikka- ja bussiliikennettä tulisi kehittää.


Tässäpä asian ydin onkin. Ensin täytyy saada selvyys siitä, millainen raskasraideliikenteen verkko tulee olemaan, sen jälkeen voidaan päättää, millainen rooli raitioteillä tulee olemaan. Sitten voidaan miettiä bussiliikennettä ja sen järjestämistä runkolinjoiksi. Kun on olemassa selvä näkemys tavoitellusta bussiliikenteen laajuudesta ja runkolinjastosta, voidaan vasta arvioida, olisiko johdinautoille tarvetta. Vasta tämän päätöksen jälkeen on jokin järki tehdä hanketason suunnitelmia.

Plussan puolelle jää sen verta, että ammattitaitoista konsulttitoimistoa on työllistetty, siis on edesautettu joukkoliikenneasiantuntemuksen kehittymistä varsinkin kun selvitettiin meikäläisittäin uutta aihealuetta. Osaaminen on maassamme sen verran kapealla pohjalla, että tämä itsessään on arvokas asia ja muutenkin Helsingille voi nostaa hattua ihan siitä, että se on alkanut selvityttämään meikäläisittäin uusia ratkaisuja. Eiköhän se ajan kanssa merkitse uudenlaista ajattelua ja uusia ratkaisujakin.

----------


## Compact

> Vakiovastaus "Nyt ei tässä tilanteessa ole syytä ......" käy näppärästi myös kielteisenä vastauksena johdinautokysymykseen.  Keskeisenä syynä lienee se totuus, että johdinautoilla olisi voitu korvata osa suunnitelluista raitioteiden laajennuksista.


No niin, vai raitioliikennettä te johdinautofriikit haluattekin siis hävittää. Olen aina tätä epäillytkin. Hyvä että tuollainen vanhentuneeksi todettu johdinautohössötys saa nyt lopullisen pisteen Suomessa. Nehän tulivat meille toisen maailmansodan jälkeisessä pula-ajan puutteessa ja vieläkin niitä näemmä jotkut hinkuavat katujen tukkeeksi...

Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitos -liikelaitoksen johtokunnan päätösasiakirja 18.8.2011:
"HKL:n näkökulmasta tässä vaiheessa ei ole syytä lähteä toteuttamaan johdinautoliikenteen käyttöönottoa, jossa sitouduttaisiin johtimia vaativaan, lähimmän 10-20 vuoden aikana vanhentuvaan tekniikkaan."

----------


## Rattivaunu

Salomaa: Minä en kyllä lähtisi johdottamaan 1:1 -periaatteella nykyisiä kantakaupungin alueella kulkevia bussilinjoja. Syitä on useita.
1) Eräät suurhankkeet, kuten PISARA, tulevat vääjäämättä vaikuttamaan vaikutusalueensa pintaliikenteeseenkin. Ei ole syytä sementoida nykyisiä bussilinjoja tietyille urilleen. 2) Kantakaupungin alueella linjanopeudeltaan heikot linjat eivät ole mielekäs pohja johdinautoliikenteelle. 3) Runkolinjasuunnitelma puuttuu. On järkevämpää miettiä tarkemmin vasta runkolinjaselvityksen valmistuttua, mitkä tulevat olemaan bussien ja raitiovaunujen pysyvämmät roolit, suhteutettuna vielä eräisiin raskaisiin hankkeisiin, kuten aiemmin mainittuun PISARAan ja mahdollisiin metron laajennuksiin. Siinä tilanteessa voi olla aihetta palata bussien käyttövoimaankin liittyviin radikaalimpiin kysymyksiin. Aika näyttää, millä tavoin esimerkiksi varastoidulla sähköenergialla kulkevat bussit ovat kehittyneet tuolloin. Sähköbussit ovat lähipäästöttöminä aina ylivertaisia verrattuna dieseleihin ja ehkä olisi syytä puhua bussien sähkökäytöstä laajemminkin - ei vain juuttua ajojohtimiin. Juuri tällä hetkellä johdinautot ovat ainoa todellinen vaihtoehto kokopäiväisesti liikennöityyn raskaaseen bussiliikenteeseen - mutta milloin tapahtuu odotettu läpimurto ajojohdot korvaavalla tekniikalla?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Keskeisenä syynä lienee se totuus, että johdinautoilla olisi voitu korvata osa suunnitelluista raitioteiden laajennuksista.


Tämä on ollut keskustelussa koko ajan selvää. Johdinautoselvityksessä pyrittiin tarkoitushakuisesti haittaamaan raitioteiden kehittämistä. Syynä tähän on ilmeisesti ollut se, että Helsingissä eräät tahot eivät halua kehittää raitioteitä niin, että niiden taloudellisuutta ja toimivuutta haittaavat ongelmat poistuisivat. 

Osa selvityksen vakavista virheistä liittyi nimenomaan siihen, että selvityksessä oli lähtöarvoja ja oletuksia manipuloimalla pyritty siihen, että johdinautot näyttäisivät raitiotietä edullisemmilta.
Esimerkiksi johdinautojen katuinfrakustannus, eli katujen investointi- ja ylläpitokustannus, oli kokonaan jätetty pois vertailusta raitiotiehen.

On lapsellinen kuvitelma, että bussiliikenne ei tarvitsisi omaa infrastruktuuria. Jokainen sentti katua, jolla kulkee Helsingissä, Tampereella ja Turussa, on rakennettu ja ylläpidetty suurin kustannuksin tämä bussiliikenne huomioiden. Tätä kustannusta ei kuitenkaan lasketa eikä tuoda esille.




> Johdinautojen kiistottamat edut pyrittiin tällä palstalla ampumaan savikiekkona alas.


Nähdäkseni kulkeen ei ole kiistänyt keskustelussa johdinautojen kiistattomia etuja:
- Johdinauto on paikallisesti saasteeton liikenneympäristössä
- Johdinauto on meluton
- Johdinauto on useimpia polttomoottoribusseja energiatehokkaampi

Sen sijaan on otettu esille seuraavat kiistattomat faktat:
- Johdinauton kapasiteetti on täsmälleen sama kuin polttomoottoribussin
- Johdinauton käytännön linjanopeus on käytännössä sama kuin polttomoottoribussin, kiihtyvyyden pieni ero ei ole ratkaiseva, kun johdinautolla on vastaavasti omat hidasteensa kuten johdinvaihteet ja se, että johdinautoilla ei voi ajaa moottoritienopeuksilla.
- Vaikka johdinauto on kiistatta meluttomampi kuin polttomoottoribussi, meluerolla ei ole suurta merkitystä Helsingin keskustan katukuiluissa, joissa pääosa liikennemelusta ei tule muista lähteistä.
- Raitiovaunun kapasiteetti on oleellisesti suurempi kuin johdinauton.
- Pääosa Helsingin raitiovaunujen teknisistä, taloudellisista ja toiminnallisista ongelmista on ratkaistavissa, ja kaikki ratkaisut säästävät kustannuksia nykytilaan verrattuna.




> Johdinautojen kokeilu linjoilla 14 ja 39 ei olisi millään tavalla edes sotkenut nykyisiä raitioteiden kehittämissuunnitelmia.


Valitettava tosiasia on, että olisi sotkenut. Topeliuksenkadun ja Fredrikinkadun raitiotiet ovat keskeinen osa raitioverkon kehittämistä, ja ratkaisevat useita toiminnallisia ongelmia muuallakin verkossa. 14:n muuttaminen johdinautoksi olisi ollut niiden kanssa kilpaileva. Raitiotien jatkaminen Pikku Huopalahdesta Huopalahden asemalle olisi myös varsin tehokas kehittämisinvestointi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Juuri tällä hetkellä johdinautot ovat ainoa todellinen vaihtoehto kokopäiväisesti liikennöityyn raskaaseen bussiliikenteeseen - mutta milloin tapahtuu odotettu läpimurto ajojohdot korvaavalla tekniikalla?


Sanoisin tästä jupakasta, että väärin sammutettu. Lopputulos on oikea, mutta perustelut eivät. Ja ylle lainatussa Rattivaunun kommentissa on asian ydin. Tällä hetkellä johdinauto on ainoa toimiva sähköbussi. Siitä, milloin jokin muu teknologia on samalla tasolla, meillä ei ole mitään varmaa tietoa. Oli tietenkin otollinen tilanne perustella uuden teknologan tulemisella, ettei ajojohtoja tehdä, kun poliitikot asian uskoivat esim. UITP:n esitelmien vuoksi.

Mutta trollifanaatikot tekivät virheen lähtiessään ratikanvastustajien kavereiksi ja ratikanvastustajat vain onneksi epäonnistuivat. Nyt on johdinautojen maine julkisesti pilattu, ja vain siksi, että niillä yritettiin kampittaa raitioteiden laajentamista siellä, missä ratikka on ainoa oikea ratkaisu. Jos johdinautoja olisi suunniteltu vähentämään dieselbussien päästöjä siellä, missä bussiliikenteellä on paikkansa, lopputulos olisi voinut olla toinen.

Ympäristön kannalta onneksi bussien päästöt eivät ole ongelma, vaan autojen päästöt. Siten ei ole suuri menetys, että bussien päästöjen vähentämisessä ei edetä 1020 vuoteen, kun odotetaan jotain ihmeakkua tai täysin turvallista bussiin sijoitettavaa mikroydinvoimalaa. Nämä voivat tulla lyhyemmmässä ajassa kuin trollien ajojohtojen taloudellinen käyttöaika. Mutta jos bussien päästöjä halutaan alentaa ja raitiovaunu ei oikeasti siihen sovellu, johdinauto vain on ainoa heti käytettävissä oleva keino. Ja silloin, kun on pakko vähentää päästöjä, ei ole kyse siitä, onko päästöjen vähentäminen taloudellisesti kannattavaa, se vaan on tehtävä. Nyt se ainoa käytettävissä oleva keino on julistettu pannaan, kiitos ratikanvastustajien.

Minä en ole kiinnostunut johdinautojen promoamisesta, mutta voin antaa trollien ystäville tässä ihan ilmaiseksi hyvän neuvon: Myöntäkää kiireesti ja äänekkäästi, että teitte virheen näissä parissa raportissa. Kertokaa ja myöntäkää ne virheet, tärkeimpänä se, että johdinauton väitettiin olevan vaihtoehto raitiovaunulle. Sanoutukaa uskottavasti irti ratikanvastustamisesta ja ratikoiden vastustajista. Ja esittäkää johdinautoja sinne, missä ne ovat keino dieselin melun ja päästöjen vähentämiseen, eli esikaupunkien liityntäliikenteeseen. Ihan vain yksityiskohtana meluhaitta. Kun lähiön asuntokadulla kulkee bussi kerran 10 minuutissa ja muutama henkilöauto silloin tällöin, siellä dieselin melun poistaminen johdinautolla tuntuu ihan oikeasti.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kannatan voimallisesti Rattivaunun ja Antero Alkun viisaita kommentteja.

Johdinautot ovat tosiaan ainoa tällä hetkellä tyydyttävästi toimiva sähköbussiratkaisu. Akkubussien ongelma on kaupunkiliikenteeseen liian lyhyt toimintasäde ja -aika, vaikka ne ovatkin teknisesti sinällään toimiva ratkaisu. Ajankohta, jolloin akkubussit toimivat kunnolla, ei ole tiedossa.

Johdinautojen kannattajan ei kannata liittoutua raitioteiden vastustuksen kanssa.

Johdinautojen oikea käyttöalue ovat sellaiset 10 minuutin vuorovälillä tai tiheämmin liikennöitävät runkobussilinjastot, jotka eivät ole päällekkäisiä olevien raitioteiden kanssa eikä niillä ole tarvetta raitioteiden kapasiteetille. Tällaisia ovat esimerkiksi Helsingin seudun raskaan raideliikenteen syöttölinjastot tai esimerkiksi Jyväskylän, Lahden ja Kuopion tärkeimmät bussilinjat.
Sen sijaan niitä eivät ole Helsingin bussien keskustalinjasto tai Turun ja Tampereen suurimpien lähiöiden linjat.

----------


## vristo

Itse myönnän olleeni innostunut kun trollikoita alettiin selvittämään Helsingissä. Tämä aika oli jännittävää ja kiinnostavaa; myös keskustelu aiheesta oli monimuotoista. Kiitos kaikille siihen osallistuneille, niin trollikoiden puolestapuhujille kuin kriitikoillekin. Myönnän, että itsekin olin jossain vaiheessa keskustelua hyvinkin innostunut asiasta. 

Työni joukkoliikenteen parissa kuitenkin vahvisti näkemyksiäni ja ajatuksiani, että Helsingin alueella on paljon tärkeämpääkin kehitystyötä joukkoliikenteen parissa eikä tiukkojen talousaikojen määrärahoja kannata uhrata johonkin, jonka toimivuutta (Helsingissä) ei tiedä. Se olisi omiaan suorastaan pilaamaan trollikoiden maineen. Paljon mieluummin näen kehitettävän jo olemassa olevaa joukkoliikennettä. Hyviä orastavia merkkejä jo näen siitä, joita esimerkiksi olivat nämä johdinautoselvitykseen sorvatut lausunnot, joissa käsitellään mm. runkolinjastoa, raitioliikenteen roolin nostoa sekä sähköisen raideliikenteen tuntuvaa lisäystä. Bussiliikennettäkin tarvitaan toki jatkossa ja sen laadun parantaminen samaten kuin sen kustannustehokkuuden lisääminen ovat mielestäni sen keskeisimpiä kehityskohteita.

Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta ja HKL-johtokunta ovat menneellä viikolla antaneet aika yksiselitteiset päätökset asiasta; se siitä. "Näihin kuviin, näihin tunnelmiin", minun puolestani johdinautoista Helsingissä  :Wink: . 

Ehkäpä vielä joskus taas asiaa pohditaan.

----------


## Knightrider

Tällä hetkellä maailman ainoa akkusähköbussiverkosto sijaitsee Etelä-Koreassa. Tulokset ovat hyviä ja verkostoa aiotaan laajentaa. Ainoa ongelma on ollut, että bussin ajettua linjan linjasivu molempiin suuntiin kerran, joudutaan bussia latailemaan 30 minuuttia. Kuitenkin kyse on pitkistä (~30 km) linjoista eli joitain Helsingin seudulle tyypillisiä lyhyitä linjoja voitaisiin ajaa useampi meno-paluureissu ennen latausta.

Onneksi Solaris on kehittelemässä akkubussiteknologiaansa kaiken aikaa, sillä korealaisten bussien toimivuus ei luultavasti ole täyttä luokkaa Suomen olosuhteissa. Nyt on hyvinkin ristiriitainen tilanne - pessimisti voisi sanoa, että nyt vain päätettiin dieselbusseilla ajon jatkamisesta, vaikka päästötön/lähipäästötön vaihtoehto oli tarjolla. Optimisti taas kertoo, että kyllä se Solaris-bussi saapuu varmasti 2015 ja sitten voidaan muuttaa bussilinjoja sähköisiksi urakalla.

Paras ympäristö niveljohdinautoille näyttäisi olevan Laajasalossa - miksei sitä vertailtu? - mäkinen, paljon asiakkaita (kuten erillisen linjan 89 perustaminenkin jo kertoo) - mutta, entäs tuleva silta? No, tarvitaanhan yhteyksiä Herttoniemeen aina - keskustaan ratikalla ja hertsikaan trollikalla (ja Itikseen ratikalla?) Jos joka tapauksessa näin hyvä paikka niille olisi, miksi niitä pitäisi änkeä keskustaan? Jotta voitaisiin korvata se ykkönen vai? Keskustassa on niin paljon melua bussittakin, että suurempi vaikutus olisi Lauttasaaressa. Lauttasaareen ajetaan 26 vuoroa ruuhkatunnissa eli joka toinen minuutti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onneksi Solaris on kehittelemässä akkubussiteknologiaansa kaiken aikaa, sillä korealaisten bussien toimivuus ei luultavasti ole täyttä luokkaa Suomen olosuhteissa. Nyt on hyvinkin ristiriitainen tilanne - pessimisti voisi sanoa, että nyt vain päätettiin dieselbusseilla ajon jatkamisesta, vaikka päästötön/lähipäästötön vaihtoehto oli tarjolla. Optimisti taas kertoo, että kyllä se Solaris-bussi saapuu varmasti 2015 ja sitten voidaan muuttaa bussilinjoja sähköisiksi urakalla.


Onko Solariksella jokin ratkaisu bussin lämmitykseen ja sisäilman kosteuden hallintaan? Etelä-Koreassa ei taida tällaisia ongelmia olla. Ikkunat auki vain, niin ilma vaihtuu siihen, mitä se on ulkona. Pohjoismaissa, Pohjois-Amerikassa ja Kanadassa ei voi ajatella, ettei bussissa ole lämmitystä ja ilmanvaihtoa niin, että ikkunat pysyvät kirkkaina. Muussa liikenteessä on ilmastointi, joten eivät käyttäjät tule hyväksymään ilmastoimatonta bussia.

Tässä asiassa on se ongelma, että fysiikka tulee vastaan. Lämmitys ja ilmastointi vaativat tietyn energiankulutuksen, jota ei voi poistaa edes bussin rakennetta keventämällä. Lämpö- ja kosteuskuorma tulevat sisällä matkustavista ihmisistä ja bussin vaipan pinta-alasta. Näille asioille ei voi mitään. Lämmityksen ja ilmastoinnin energian tarve voi hyvinkin olla kymmeniä prosentteja bussin liikuttamisen energiantarpeesta. Se on paljon, kun liikuttamisenkin energian varastointi on ongelma.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Onko Solariksella jokin ratkaisu bussin lämmitykseen ja sisäilman kosteuden hallintaan? Etelä-Koreassa ei taida tällaisia ongelmia olla. Ikkunat auki vain, niin ilma vaihtuu siihen, mitä se on ulkona.


Etelä-Koreassa kyllä on ihan talvikin. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Korea#Climate

----------


## Antero Alku

> Etelä-Koreassa kyllä on ihan talvikin. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Korea#Climate


Niinpäs näyttää. Sitten täytyy kysyä, onko eteläkorealaisilla jokin ratkaisu lämmityksen ja ilmastoinnin kanssa? Vai onko bussissa yksinkertaisesti akkutoiminen sähkölämmitys?

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

> Työni joukkoliikenteen parissa kuitenkin vahvisti näkemyksiäni ja ajatuksiani, että Helsingin alueella on paljon tärkeämpääkin kehitystyötä joukkoliikenteen parissa eikä tiukkojen talousaikojen määrärahoja kannata uhrata johonkin, jonka toimivuutta (Helsingissä) ei tiedä. .....


Helsingissä on ollut johdinautoliikennettä.  Mikäköhän se voisi olla mikä ei toimi ?

Vriston näkemyksen (vasta)pariksi sopii Juhani Lammen näkemys tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomissa sivulla C 10.  Myös Lampi ehdottaa valtuuston käsittelyä asiassa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vriston näkemyksen (vasta)pariksi sopii Juhani Lammen näkemys tämän päivän Helsingin Sanomissa sivulla C 10.  Myös Lampi ehdottaa valtuuston käsittelyä asiassa.


Lampi ei ole lukenut tai ymmärtänyt kaupungin lausuntoja. Eikä näytä olevan muutenkaan perillä aiheesta, koska hän arvioi johdinauton iän alimmillaan 10 vuodeksi. Eikä lausunnoissa puututtu autojen vaan ilmajohtojen käyttöikään verrattuna siihen, kauanko niitä käytettäisiin. Hybridibussit taas ovat toisin kuin Lampi kirjoittaa, kaupallisesti kypsä tuote, joita on jo käytössä.

Valtuuston omistajaohjauksellahan on johdinautojen kanssa toki jo perinteitä. Valtuusto päätti antaa HKL:lle 1970-luvulla rahaa uusiin johdinautoihin, mutta HKL käytti rahat dieselbusseihin. Koejohdinautonkin kanssa HKL:n voi sanoa tehneen melkein kaikkensa, ettei uusia autoja tarvitsisi hankkia. Nythän tilanne on sillä tavoin toinen kuin 1970-luvulla, että virkamiehet eivät ole olleet yksimielisiä asiassa. Tosin johdinautoja halunneet virkamiehet ovat siirtyneet pois kaupungin palveluksesta, HSL:ään tai eläkkeelle.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Lämmitys ja ilmastointi vaativat tietyn energiankulutuksen, jota ei voi poistaa edes bussin rakennetta keventämällä. Antero


*Hyundai Elec-City* on valmistettu hiilikuidusta.

----------


## JE

Joo. Minä puolestani olen sillä kannalla, että lautakuntien vastaukset kaikkinensa olivat äärimmäisen hyvin valmisteltuja ja harkittuja. Tottahan toki on aivan totta, ettei akkubussiteknologiasta juuri nyt ole korvaajaksi polttomoottoribusseille tai johdinautoille. Tilanteet voivat kuitenkin muuttua, Helsingin liikennettä ei voida kehittää vain muutaman vuoden aikajänteellä, vaan kokonaista uutta liikennemuotoa omaksuttaessa on varmistuttava siitä, että se on elinkelpoinen ja perusteltu vuosikymmeniksi eteenpäin.

Antero Alkun kanssa olen samaa mieltä siinä, että johdinautojen nyt kokema maineen saastuminen on todella harmillista. En voi valehdella pitäväni mainittua liikennemuotoa kovinkaan kilpailukykyisenä vaihtoehtona nykyisille liikennemuodoille, mutta se ei myöskään tarkoita, etteikö johdinautoilla lainkaa voisi olla tulevaisuutta Suomessa. Helsingissä perusteltu käyttökohde johdinautoille voisi olla, olettaen että akkubussiteknologiassa ei saada aikaan riittäviä edistysaskeleita, ennen muuta Itä-Helsingin liityntäliikenne. Muualla Suomessa luontevana johdinautokaupunkina mieleen tulee esimerkiksi Kuopio, joka on paikoin hyvinkin tiheästi asuttu, mutta toisaalta melko lähelläkin ydinkeskustaa maasto on mäkistä. Siten sähköiselle liikennemuodolle voisi oikeasti olla tarvetta.

Se, että Helsingin johdinautoprojektille nyt on käymässä niin kuin on käymässä, on kuitenkin ensi sijassa johdinautolobbareiden omaa tyhmyyttä. Kuten keskusteluista tältäkin palstalta on saanut havaita, johdinautot on ensi sijassa haluttu nähdä vaihtoehtona raitiovaunuille, ei linja-autoille. Näin ollen valinta jouduttiin tekemään tehokkaan ympäristöystävällisen ja tehottoman ympäristöystävällisen liikennemuodon (ratikka ja trolli) väliltä, kun paremmin valmisteltu trollikkaesitys olisi voinut mahdollistaa valinnan ympäristöystävällisen ja vähemmän ympäristöystävällisen (trolli ja bussi) liikennemuodon välillä niissä osissa kaupunkia, joihin raitioteiden ulottaminen ei vuosikymmeniin voi olla perusteltua. Trollilobbareiden tärkein tavoite on kuitenkin saavutettu: raitioliikenteen kehittämistä saatiin torpattua usealla vuodella, kun liikennemuodon asema kantakaupungissa oli, kiitos trolliselvityksen, hetkellisesti epäselvä. Parin vuoden kuluttua sitten ehdotetaan raitioteiden korvaamista köysiradoilla tai vesibusseilla. Väliähän ei ole sillä, mitä tulee tilalle, kunhan se korvaava liikennemuoto on niin tehoton, että merkittävä osa myös kantakaupungin väestöstä saadaan pidettyä auton ratissa.

----------


## late-

> Etelä-Koreassa ei taida tällaisia ongelmia olla. Ikkunat auki vain, niin ilma vaihtuu siihen, mitä se on ulkona.


Arviosi sekä Soulin ilmastosta että elintasosta ei taida osua aivan kohdilleen. Etelä-Koreassa bussikalusto lienee ilmastoitu laajasti jo kauan ennen kuin ilmastointia on alettu harrastaa esimerkiksi HSL:n liikenteessä. Näin voisi päätellä esimerkiksi hakemalla Googlen kuvahausta "south korea bus". Aasiassa kaupunkibussien ilmastointi on muutenkin yleistä ainakin vauraissa kaupungeissa. Myös sähköbussin kuvissa etuosan katon korkein osa näyttää kovasti tyypilliseltä bussin ilmastointilaitteelta.

Jaan kuitenkin skeptisen arviosi akkubusseista. Varmaa akkutekniikan läpimurtoa ei ole tiedossa eikä nykyinen kapasiteetti riitä taloudellisen ajon ainoaksi voimanlähteeksi. Sarjahybridien tulokset näyttävät kuitenkin jo nyt hyviltä ja paranevat koko ajan. Täyssähköbussi on tietysti parempi, mutta vaatii johdinautonta toteutettuna sitoutumista tiettyyn verkkoon investointien kautta. Helsingin linjasto ei ole minusta valmis sementoitavaksi. Ei edes lähellä.

Konkreettisemmin kantakaupungissa kaupunkitila on hyvin kallista eikä edes joukkoliikenteellä ole erityisoikeutta käyttää sitä enempää kuin oikeasti tarvitaan. Esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä rinnakkaiset ratikka- ja bussikaistat ovat käytännössä pyöräkaistojen ja leveämpien jalkakäytävien esteenä. Väitän, että yksilläkin joukkoliikenteen kaistoilla pystytään Hämeentiellä tarjoamaan hyvää joukkoliikennettä ja ne ovat ratikkakaistat. Varsinkin, kun alla kulkee jo metro. Tarvittaessa rajoitetaan autoilua, jos kumipyöräkaistoille pitää jättää hiukan joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Hybridit ovat minustakin se oikea tie tässä vaiheessa. Jos HSL:n kaikki bussiliikenne vaihdettaisiin hybrideihin, saadaan todennäköisesti valtaisasti paremmat energiataloushyödyt kuin muutamasta johdinautolinjasta. Vaikka öljystä viime kädessä se hybridin energiakin tulee, syntyy johdinauton energiakin pääosin hiilestä, vieläpä huonosta hiililauhteesta, ei yhteistuotannosta (koska johdinautot käyttävät marginaalienergiaa, joka on aina hiililauhdetta). Mutta kuten johdinautollakin hiili, hybridillä se öljy käytetään tehokkaammin kuin mekaanisessa dieselvälityksessä. Parempi siis tässä vaiheessa edetä helpoimmalla tavalla: siirtymällä hybrideihin niin pitkälle kuin on järkevää. Sen jälkeen voidaan katsella uudelleen, mikä on sähköbussien tilanne ja miten ne sähkönsä saavat. Ja missä vaiheessa vain ne hankitut hybridit voidaan siirtää korvaamaan vielä vanhempia dieseleitä. Kehitetään siis bussien energiataloutta tehokkaasti ja nopeasti hirttäytymättä liiaksi mihinkään ratkaisuun. Ei kannata aloittaa toimenpiteitä vaikeimmasta ja sitovimmasta mahdollisesta eli johdinten rakentamisesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingissä on ollut johdinautoliikennettä.  Mikäköhän se voisi olla mikä ei toimi?


Kaikki se, mikä ylipäätään ei helsinkiläisessä bussiliikenteessä toimi. Ei ne asiat edelleenkään muutu siitä mihinkään, vaikka bussi kulkisi dieselin sijaan sähköllä. Ei levene kaistat, ei vähene ruuhkat, ei sujuvoidu liikennevalot jne.




> Trollilobbareiden tärkein tavoite on kuitenkin saavutettu: raitioliikenteen kehittämistä saatiin torpattua usealla vuodella, kun liikennemuodon asema kantakaupungissa oli, kiitos trolliselvityksen, hetkellisesti epäselvä.


Ei nyt oikeastaan. Trollit viivästyttivät ratikkavarikkoratkaisua, kun oli epäselvää, millaiselle vaunumäärälle varikkoa suunnitellaan. Mutta vaikka varikon toteuttamiseen ei liikaa aikaa ole, tuskin varsinaista vakavaa vahinkoa on sattunut.

Varsinaisiin raidehankkeisiin trollit eivät oikeasti vaikuttaneet tuon taivaallista. Seuraavana jonossa lienevät Ilmala, jonka toteutus on kiinni Pasilansillasta ja Pasilankadusta ja se tulee kun on tullakseen, sekä Topeliuksenkadun eka vaihe, jonka suunnittelu on koko ajan käynnissä.

Kalasatama ja Hernesaari eivät vielä ratikkaa tarvitse, mutta suunnittelu on silti käynnissä. Munkkivuoren suunnittelu käynnistyy toden teolla syksyllä. Oikeastaan ratikkalaajennuksilla menee aika hyvin, vaikka tietysti vielä ollaan tilkkutäkkitasolla.

Toisaalta trollilausunnoista voi aistia sen, että ehkäpä trollit saavat nyt vihdoin aikaan sen, että HSL ryhtyy suunnittelemaan runkolinjastoa. Tällainen kokonaissuunnitelma luonnollisesti nostaisi raitioliikenteen aivan uudelle tasolle eli parhaimmillaan trollilobbarit ovat saaneet aikaan sen, että sähköinen joukkoliikenne tosiaan on tulevaisuudessa huomattavasti merkittävämmässä asemassa kuin nyt, joskin se sähköinen joukkoliikenne ei ole busseja vaan ratikoita.




> Esimerkiksi Hämeentiellä rinnakkaiset ratikka- ja bussikaistat ovat käytännössä pyöräkaistojen ja leveämpien jalkakäytävien esteenä. Väitän, että yksilläkin joukkoliikenteen kaistoilla pystytään Hämeentiellä tarjoamaan hyvää joukkoliikennettä ja ne ovat ratikkakaistat. Varsinkin, kun alla kulkee jo metro. Tarvittaessa rajoitetaan autoilua, jos kumipyöräkaistoille pitää jättää hiukan joukkoliikennettä.


Nyt alkaa minusta kuulostaa erittäin hyvältä. Jos ja kun trollit ovat antaneet tällaiselle ajattelulle kipinän, en voi kuin kiittää niitä, jotka ovat trollien puolesta voimakkaasti lobanneet. Kun soppaan liitetään vielä pisara ja sen mahdollistama laajamittainen liityntäliikenne, ollaankin tilanteessa, jossa tosiaan olisi syytä lähteä suunnittelemaan runkolinjaperiaatteella toimivaa pintalinjastoa. Toivottavasti HSL:n ja KSV:n yhteistyö tässä asiassa on avointa ja aitoa.

Järjestys tietysti on se, että ensin suunnitellaan se runkolinjasto ja sitten katsotaan, millä vehkeellä kutakin runkolinjaa on järkevintä liikennöidä. Esim. Hämeentiellä voidaan sijoittaa ratikkakaistoille vain tietty määrä raitiovaunuja per tunti, jotta kulku on varmasti sujuvaa. Se on enimmäismäärä, sitten katsotaan niille järkevät reitit ja päätepisteet pohjoisessa. Jäljelle jäävä liikenne hoidetaan busseilla, joiden ei kuitenkaan tarvitse kulkea Rautatientorille asti.

Myös ajatus pisaran, runkolinjaston, pyöräteiden, jalkakäytävien ym. kietomisesta yhteen isoksi kokonaisuudeksi on minusta aivan oikein. Tietysti jossain menee rajakin, mutta ainakin nämä neljä asiaa ihan oikeasti liittyvät mainitulla Hämeentien, miksei myös Manskun, suunnalla toisiinsa. Vaatii ennakkoluulotonta ajattelua ja yhteistyötä sellaisilta suunnittelijoilta, jotka eivät siihen ehkä ole tottuneet. Uudella KSV:n liikennesuunnittelupäälliköllä on siis KSV:ssä aikamoiset haasteet odottamassa!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta trollilausunnoista voi aistia sen, että ehkäpä trollit saavat nyt vihdoin aikaan sen, että HSL ryhtyy suunnittelemaan runkolinjastoa. Tällainen kokonaissuunnitelma luonnollisesti nostaisi raitioliikenteen aivan uudelle tasolle eli parhaimmillaan trollilobbarit ovat saaneet aikaan sen, että sähköinen joukkoliikenne tosiaan on tulevaisuudessa huomattavasti merkittävämmässä asemassa kuin nyt, joskin se sähköinen joukkoliikenne ei ole busseja vaan ratikoita.


Tämä on mielenkiintoinen ja toivottava tulkinta tästä kaikesta. Sinussa on poliitikon ainesta kääntää kaikki voitoksi!

Vakavammin ottaen täytyy tietenkin ihmetellä, miksi siihen, mitä joukkoliikennesuunnittelun olisi pitänyt tehdä jo 40 vuotta, tarvitaan tällainen näytelmä. No vastaan tähän itse: Siksi, että kuviteltiin sen rukolinjaston olevan metron, ja pääasiassa liikenteen tuli hoitua autoilla. Ja tähän sitten jumiuduttiin, vaikka maailma laukkasi ohi niin vasemmalta kuin oikealtakin.




> Järjestys tietysti on se, että ensin suunnitellaan se runkolinjasto ja sitten katsotaan, millä vehkeellä kutakin runkolinjaa on järkevintä liikennöidä.


Periaatteessa melkein näin, mutta prosessi on sillä tavoin vuorovaikutteinen, että on tiedettävä, mitä keinoja voidaan ja halutaan käyttää. Eli miten vahvoihin matkustajavirtoihin toisaalta pystytään ja toisaalta halutaan keskittää tai hajauttaa liikenneverkko. Tämä on tehtävä, jossa on sekä optimointia että valintoja palvelutasosta. Ksymys on periaatteessa siitä, mikä on erona tämän sivun kahdessa kuvassa. Vihreässä ja punaisessa kuvassa tarjotaan sama liikenne, mutta punainen on keskitetty metrolinjaan. Matkustajavirtojen suhde on melko dramaattinen. Kevyessä verkossa suurin virta on 50, keskitetyssä 300 eli 6-kertainen. Matkustussuorite on punaisen kuvan keskitetyssä verkossa 3-kertainen. Punainen vaihtoehto siis on yhtä hyvä kuin vihreä, jos palvelun nopeus on 3-kertainen ja kustannukset ovat 1/3 verrattuna vihreään.

Meillähän on noudatettu punaista ideologiaa uskoen, että runkolinja-ajattelu on aina hyvä ratkaisu. Sanoisin, ettei runkolinja-ajattelu ole hyvä asia, mutta se on osittain pakko hyväksyä. Hyväksytäänhän se autoiluunkin, vaikka auton eduksi ilman poikkeuksia väitetään yksilöllinen suora yhteys lähtö- ja päätepisteiden välille.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos HSL:n kaikki bussiliikenne vaihdettaisiin hybrideihin, saadaan todennäköisesti valtaisasti paremmat energiataloushyödyt kuin muutamasta johdinautolinjasta.


Ajatusleikki on omalla tavallaan mielenkiintoinen, etenkin kustannuspuoli. Hybridibussien hankintahinnoista minulla ei ole tarpeettoman tarkkaa kuvaa, mutta olettaen hankintahinnan asettuvan jonnekin 350 000 - 400 000 eur per kappale, ja kun HSL-alueella on ehkä enimmillään noin 1500 linja-autoa, niin 1500 hybridibussin kokonaishankintahinnaksi saataisiin niinkin pieni lukema kuin 525 milj. eur - 600 milj. eur. 
Tosiasiassa bussien määrä vähenee tiettyjen raideprojektien toteutuessa. Ainakin määrä vähenee Helsingin keskustaan suuntautuvassa liikenteessä. Joka tapauksessa kysymys ei tässä visiossa ole ihan pienistä summista. Ja tokihan kalustoa uusitaan joka tapauksessa, jolloin oikeasti pitää tarkistella kustannusten erotuksia jne. Ja ihan selvää on, että hybrideihin tullaan menemään jossain laajuudessa - aloittavathan kaksi ensimmäistä jo tulevana talvena Helsingin linjalla 24. Niiden avulla saadaan tärkeää tietoa jatkosuunnitelmia ajatellen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ajatusleikki on omalla tavallaan mielenkiintoinen, etenkin kustannuspuoli. -- 1500 hybridibussin kokonaishankintahinnaksi saataisiin niinkin pieni lukema kuin 525 milj. eur - 600 milj. eur.


Jos nyt tulkitsemme sarkastiseksi kommentiksi tämän "pienen lukeman", niin kyllä, tiedostin toki itsekin, ettei se halpaa ole. Mutta pitääkin vertailla, mikä on se kustannus johdinautoihin verrattuna per bussi. Ja jollain aikataululla ne bussit joka tapauksessa uusitaan. Se investointi upotetaan käyttökustannuksiin. Yhden bussin investointi on niin pieni, että erillinen tarkastelu investointina ei ole tarpeen; tutkitaan vain miten käyttökustannukset muuttuvat siitä eteenpäin. Ei nytkään tutkita sitä, että 10 vuoden sisällä pääkaupunkiseudulle täytyy ostaa 1500 uutta dieselbussia, ja hui kauhistus että se maksaa satoja miljoonia. En nyt jaksa itse laskea, mutta tuo kustannusero on ihan helposti johdinautorapparin liitteen avulla laskettavissa - nykyisillä hinnoilla.

Ja pointtini on, että tämä on jotain, mitä johdinautojärjestelmällä ei ikinä voida tehdä. Hybridibussilla voi liikennöidä vaikka kuinka harvaan liikennöidyllä linjalla; johdinauto jäisi aina väkisin vain tiheimmin liikennöityjen linjojen järjestelmäksi. Hybridibussilla on siis merkittävästi isompi potentiaali hyötyihin kuin johdinautoilla. Ja hybridibussilla tämän voi tehdä ihan niin joustavasti kuin haluaa: ostaa ensimmäisen bussin nyt, ja viidennensadannen bussin vaikka 10 vuoden päästä. On vielä melko todennäköistä, että hybriditekniikan hintaero dieselbusseihin pienenee merkittävästi. Jos nyt hybridinivel maksaa noin kaksi kertaa enemmän kuin diesel (en nyt jaksa kaivaa niitä johdinrapparin hintoja), se melko varmasti 10 vuoden päästä maksaa vain 30-50 % enemmän. Tämäkin johtuu siitä, että johdinautot jäävät tulevaisuudessakin valmistajilla pieniksi sarjoiksi, kun hybrideistä tullee standardia massatuotantoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kyllä, se "pieni lukema" oli sarkastinen ilmaisu. Toisin sanoen tällä hetkellä hybridit ovat kalliita.

 Ja kyllä, minulla oli johdinautoselvityksen liite yhtenä lähdetietona edellistä viestiä kirjoittaessani. Selvityksessä oli kuitenkin mukana nivelkalustoa, joka on kalliimpaa kuin nyt käytössä oleva kaksi- ja kolmiakselinen niveletön kalusto. 

  Mutta katsokaamme lukemia silti. Raportin esimerkissä dieselnivelen hinnaksi oli saatu 330 000 eur, hybridinivelen taas 400 000 - 550 000 eur (toinen halpa, toinen kallis). Niveltrolleybussien hinnat liikkuivat välillä 470 000 - 675 000 eur. Trollikan käyttöikä on tietenkin dieselsisariaan pidempi. Kaksiakselisen "lyhyen" ja kolmiakselisen telihybridin hankintahinnoista minulla ei siis ole tarkkoja tietoja, vaan ne otin luvallanne stetsonista.

 Ja sekin pitää paikkansa, että HSL-mallissa kalustokustannukset upotetaan liikennöintikustannuksiin. Halvan hybridin vaunupäiväkustannus oli 193,32 eur, halvan johdinauton taas 181,30 eur. Kalliilla hybridillä vastaava lukema oli 238,98 eur ja kalliilla trolleybussilla 228,29 eur. Linjakilometrikustannukset hybrideillä vaihteli 0,87 - 0,93 eur / km. Trollikoilla lukemaksi oli saatu 0,59 eur / km. Linjatuntikustannus oli kaikilla sama. Halvin vaunupäiväkustannus oli luonnollisesti dieselillä, 172,42 eur.

Ja kyllä, sekin on totta, että vain rajallinen osa liikenteestä on ylipäänsä mahdollista hoitaa trollikoilla. Ja juuri niinhän asia hoidetaan johdinautopaikkakunnilla - puhuttiin sitten länsi- tai itäjärjestelmistä. Ja mikäänhän ei sulje pois sitä vaihtoehtoa, että johdinautolinjoiksi sopimattomaan liikenteeseen hankittaisiin hybridejä.

 Hybrideistä muutoin: Niitähän on huomattavan monenlaisia. Osa on läheistä sukua dieseleille (Volvo), osa johdinautoille (Hess). Hessin sarjahybridi poikkeaa vastaavasta duotrollikasta karkeasti ilmaistuna vain siinä, että hybridin katolta puuttuvat virroittimet. Huomattava osa tekniikasta on siis yhteistä. Hybridien hintojen pudotessa varsin todennäköisesti muidenkin sähköbussien hinnat laskevat. Virroitintankojen kustannukset tuskin nousevat hybridien tuplatekniikkaa (diesel, generaattori + "muu sähköroina", akut) kalliimmiksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämäkin johtuu siitä, että johdinautot jäävät tulevaisuudessakin valmistajilla pieniksi sarjoiksi, kun hybrideistä tullee standardia massatuotantoa.


Niinpä, kehittyvällä alalla ei voi tuijottaa yhtä hintaa, vaan on oltava käsitys hinnan kehittymisestä.

Johdinauton hinnan luulisi olevan suhteellisen stabiili, koska johdinautoilla on ollut jo pitkään toimivat joskaan eivät kovin suuret markkinat. Jos johdinautoja tehtäisiin samoissa massoissa kuin dieselbusseja, niiden hinnan pitäisi asettua kuitenkin dieselbussien alle. Koska johdinauto on yksinkertaisempi. Mutta optimistisimmissakaan ennusteissa ei voi arvioida johdinautojen määrän pääsevän lähellekään dieselbussien määrää, koska bussin idea on hoitaa heikoimmat matkustajavirrat. Siten iso osa bussien käyttöalueesta jää aina ajojohtoverkkojen mielekkään rakentamisalueen ulkopuolelle. Ja siellä on mittava kysyntä johdottomalla bussilla.

Hybrideistä täytyy kuitenkin todeta, että ne ovat pysyvästi dieselbussia kalliimpia. Sillä niissä on sekä dieselbussin teknologia että lisäksi sähköbussin teknologiaa. Oletan, että halvimmillaan hybridi on sarjahybridinä, jossa sentään säästetään voimalinjassa ja vetoakselistossa. Eli kun hybridiin tulee jotain lisää, jotain voi sentään vanhasta jättää pois. Sähköinen voimansiirto on tavallinen ja taloudellinen ratkaisu vetureissa, joten ehkä se olisi sitä bussienkin teholuokassa nimenomaan hybridissä.

HESSin Jokerilla testissä ollut sarjahybridi oli mielettömän kallis, mutta ei ehkä kuitenkaan verrattuna testattuihin vaihtoehtoihinsa. Mikä kertoo, että sarjahybridin hintavuus ei niinkään ollut korkean hinnan syy, vaan tuplanivelrakenne ja niiden pienet markkinat.

Lisäksi täytyy olla käsitys käyttökulujen kehittymisestä. Sähkövarastot ovat kalliita ja niillä on rajoitettu ikä. Arvaan, että hybridien käyttökulujen laskennassa ei ole laskettu kondensaattori- tai akkukustannuksia. Ne voivat hyvinkin tuplata energian hinnan. Litiumakku kestää 10 vuotta tai 3000 lataussykliä. Se tarkoittaa kerran päivässä lataussykli kun puhutaan henkilöautoista. Hybridillä näitä syklejä tulee jokaisesta pysähdyksestä. Puhutaan 5001000 -kertaisesta syklikuormasta henkilöautoon verrattuna, jos hybridin sähkövarasto mitoitetaan yhden jarrutuksen ja kiihdytyksen perusteella.

Tässä ohi meluavia dieselbusseja kuunnellessa tulee mieleen, että minusta ihanteellinen hybridi olisi sarjahybridi, jossa on yhdistetty superkondensaattori ja akkutekniikka sähkövarastona. Bussin aggregaatti on luokkaa max. 100 kW ja se käy kohtuullisen matalalla vakiokierrosnopeudella. Moottorin tilavuuden ja painon sijaan on panostettu äänieristykseen siihen tapaan kuin tehdään kaupunkiympäristöön valmistettujen polttomoottorikompressoreiden kanssa. Siten auton meteli ei nouse kiihdytettäessä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Hybridien hintojen pudotessa varsin todennäköisesti muidenkin sähköbussien hinnat laskevat. Virroitintankojen kustannukset tuskin nousevat hybridien tuplatekniikkaa (diesel, generaattori + "muu sähköroina", akut) kalliimmiksi.


Eikös merkittävässä osassa nykyisistä johdinautoista ole akut ja joissain myös generaattori? Vaikka toki johdinautossa ei tarvita niin paljon akkua kuin hybridissä. Generaattori ei taida muuten paljoa maksaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös merkittävässä osassa nykyisistä johdinautoista ole akut ja joissain myös generaattori? Vaikka toki johdinautossa ei tarvita niin paljon akkua kuin hybridissä. Generaattori ei taida muuten paljoa maksaa.


Totta kai kaikissa busseissa on akut - mutta hybridien kohdalla perusakut eivät tietenkään riitä. Jarrutusenergian varastointiin tarvitaan huomattavat energiavarastot - olivatpa ne sitten akut tai kondensaattori. Apudieselillä varustetuissa trollikoissa on todellakin pieni generaattori, ja toki silläkin on hintansa. Aivan kuten apukoneellakin.

----------


## late-

> Tämäkin johtuu siitä, että johdinautot jäävät tulevaisuudessakin valmistajilla pieniksi sarjoiksi, kun hybrideistä tullee standardia massatuotantoa.


Sarjahybrideissä ja johdinautoissa voidaan tosin käyttää monia yhteisiä komponentteja. Tätä kautta hybridien kehitys todennäköisesti alentaa myös johdinautojen hintaa. Hybridien tulevaisuuden katsotaan ymmärtääkseni yleisesti olevan sarjahybrideissä, vaikka toistaiseksi rinnakkaishybridit ovat yleisempiä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sarjahybrideissä ja johdinautoissa voidaan tosin käyttää monia yhteisiä komponentteja. Tätä kautta hybridien kehitys todennäköisesti alentaa myös johdinautojen hintaa. Hybridien tulevaisuuden katsotaan ymmärtääkseni yleisesti olevan sarjahybrideissä, vaikka toistaiseksi rinnakkaishybridit ovat yleisempiä.


Kuten Rattivaunukin totesi, tämä on hyvä pointti, jota en itsekään ajatellut. Ja toivoa sopisi, että nimenomaan sarjahybridistä tulisi se standardi, koska onhan se jo teoreettisesti niin paljon mielekkäämpi ratkaisu. Itse olen aina ihmetellyt, että tekniikka jota on dieselvetureissa kypsytelty jo todella pitkään, ei ole löytänyt tietään aiemmin raskaaseen maantieliikenteeseen.

Ja tiedä sitten, mikä lopulta tulee halvimmaksi. Dieselin etuna on miljardien tuotekehityspanokset, mutta toisaalta optimoitu ja kehitetty sarjahybridi voisi hyvinkin olla dieseliä yksinkertaisempi ratkaisu. Moottorin suunnittelu luulisi yksinkertaistuvan radikaalisti, kun bussiin isketään kapean kierroslukualueen öljyvoimala eikä vääntöä ja tehoa ties millä kierroksilla antava moottori ja vaihdelaatikko. En tosin odota, että näin käy vielä vähään aikaan.

----------


## sane

> Vaikka öljystä viime kädessä se hybridin energiakin tulee, syntyy johdinauton energiakin pääosin hiilestä, vieläpä huonosta hiililauhteesta, ei yhteistuotannosta (koska johdinautot käyttävät marginaalienergiaa, joka on aina hiililauhdetta). Mutta kuten johdinautollakin hiili, hybridillä se öljy käytetään tehokkaammin kuin mekaanisessa dieselvälityksessä.


Tämä väite on muistaakseni esiintynyt aikaisemminkin tällä foorumilla, joka sisältää varsin erikoisia oletuksia. Nimittäin tämän väitteen nojalla voisi väittää Elmon kirjoittelevan tietokoneella käytännössä hiililauhteella, koska käyttää marginaalienergiaa. Ja samaten sairaalan valaistus, ratikoista, junista ja paperitehtaista puhumattakaan. Päästään hyvin mielenkiintoiseen tilanteeseen, jossa Suomen laskennalliset hiilipäästöt pomppaavat moninkertaisiksi todellisuuteen nähden.

Tällainen uuden kysynnän väittäminen marginaalienergiaa käyttäväksi sisältää oletuksen, että sähkömarkkinat - toisin kuin mitkä tahansa muut hyödykemarkkinat - eivät kehittyisi kysynnän mukaan. Vaikka Suomessa vesivoima alkaa olla loppuun rakennettu, ei se tarkoita sitä ettei tuuli-, ydin- ja biovoimaa enää rakennettaisi. Eli kyllä voidaan hyvällä omallatunnolla todeta johdinautojen käyttävän samaa sähköä, kuin millä tämän viestin naputtelin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällainen uuden kysynnän väittäminen marginaalienergiaa käyttäväksi sisältää oletuksen, että sähkömarkkinat - toisin kuin mitkä tahansa muut hyödykemarkkinat - eivät kehittyisi kysynnän mukaan. Vaikka Suomessa vesivoima alkaa olla loppuun rakennettu, ei se tarkoita sitä ettei tuuli-, ydin- ja biovoimaa enää rakennettaisi.


Kyse ei ole pelkästään siitä, että tehdään sellaista sähköntuotantoa kuin halutaan, vaan eri tuotantomuodoilla on omat rajansa. Avainsana on säätövoima.

Sähkön kulutus vaihtelee sekä vuorokauden aikana että vuosirytmillä. Ydinvoimalaitosta ei voi säätää (teknisesti ottaen rajoitetusti voi, mutta se ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa), joten ydinvoiman tehon on oltava enintään minimikulutuksen suuruinen. Aurinko ja tuuli ovat kivoja päästöttömiä sähköntuotantomuotoja, mutta ne tarvitsevat 100 % säätövoimaa nimelliskapasiteetistaan. Olkoonkin, että täysin tyyni Suomi on teoreettinen mahdollisuus, mutta kun sellaista tilannetta vaan ei hyväksytä sähköntuotantoon. Ja aurinkopaneeleiden tuotanto on nolla joka yö.

Käytännössä kulutuksen vaihtelu hoidetaan vesi- ja polttoainevoimalaitoksilla. Vesi on kaikkein helpoin ja halvin säätövoima, mutta kuten totesit, tuotantokapasiteetilla on luonnon ja luonnonsuojelun asettama raja. Vuositasolla vesivoiman säätöpotentiaali on riippuva sateista, joten pelkkään vesivoimaankaan ei voi säätövoimana perustaa.

Jäljelle jää siis aina pakollinen polttoainesähkö, koska kerran kulutuksemme on monin verroin suurempi kuin mihin vesi-, tuuli- ja aurinkovoima luotettavasti riittävät. Ja sähköisen joukkoliikenteen kannalta ikävää on, että vaikka se vähentää henkilöautojen fossilisten polttonesteiden kulutusta, se kasvattaa säätötarvetta, koska joukkoliikenne on käynnissä päiväsaikaan jolloin kulutus on muutenkin suurimmillaan. Tämä siis tarkoittaa, että joukkoliikenteen lisäkuormaa ei voi kuvitella hoidettavan ydinvoimalla. Sitä voi ajatella hoidettavan aurinkovoimalla, koska joukkoliikenteen sähköntarve on suureksi osaksi valoisaan aikaan, jolloin paneelit tuottavat. Vesivoimalle ei voi laskea, koska se on jo käytössä. Tuulivoima voi toimia sähköisen liikenteen energiana, mutta tyyninä päivinä puute on korvattava säätövoimalla, käytännössä polttoainesähköllä.

Tästä päädytään siihen, että sähköinen joukkoliikenne  kuin myös henkilöautoilukin  voi olla päästövapaata vain siinä tapauksessa, että sen tarpeisiin tehdään biomassaan perustuvaa polttoainesähköä. Jos ei tehdä, sähköinen joukkoliikenne pyörii fossiilisilla polttoaineilla silloin, kun tuuli ja aurinko eivät tuota  jos niiden kapasiteettia on joukkoliikennettä varten rakennettu. Rehellisenä ihmisenä myönnän tämän, vaikka olenkin sähköisen joukkoliikenteen ystävä ja minusta olisi mukava väittää, että sähkön vuoksi sähköinen joukkoliikenne on päästötöntä. Ei ole.

Lisäksi vielä voi pohtia sitä, onko sähköinen liikenne päästötöntä, jos liikennesähkön ostaja tekee kaupat vihreästä sähköstä. On, jos vihreän sähkön myyjä on sellainen, ettei sen toiminta perustu sähkömarkkinoiden joustojen hyväksikäyttöön. Esimerkiksi vesisähkön myyjät myyvät tosiasiassa vain kuvitteellista vihreätä sähköä, jos myytävä sähkö tuotetaan voimalaitoksessa, jonka tuotanto on sidottu säätöjärjestelmään. Sillä sellaisen voimalaitoksen tuotantomäärä ei ole kiinni siitä, paljonko sen asiakkaat kuluttavat. Vihreän sähkön myyntisopimus vaikuttaa ainoastaan siihen, minkä hinnan voimalaitos sähköstään saa.

Akkukäyttöinen henkilöautoilu  jos myös lämmitys ja ilmastointi toimivat akkusähköllä  voi olla päästötöntä jatkuvaliitäntäistä joukkoliikennettä helpommin, koska akku antaa tilaisuuden käyttää sähköä, jonka tuotanto tapahtuu eri ajanhetkellä kuin käyttö. Mutta tietenkin sillä edellytyksellä, että sähkö tosiasiallisesti tuotetaan päästöttömästi. Tuuli- ja aurinkovoima ovat tässä mahdolliset. Biopoltolla akkuautoilulla ei ole etua jatkuvaliitäntäiseen joukkoliikenteeseen. Ja tällä hetkellä Suomessa öisin vapaana oleva säätövoimakapasiteetti riittää autoilulle. Mutta silloin sähköautot kulkevat hiilellä ja ovat vielä pahempia päästöiltään kuin öljypolttoiset autot.

Eli yhteenvetona: Sähköisen liikenteen päästöllisyys tai päästöttömyys on se, minkälaisen muutoksen sähkön tuotantoprofiiliin ne aiheuttavat. Teknisiä mahdollisuuksia on monia, kaupuallisesti mahdollisia on vähemmän. Koko joukkoliikenne on Suomessa niin vähäinen sähkönkulutuksen osa, että sen perusteella eivät valtakunnalliset tuotantosuunnitelmat muutu, vaan lisäkulutus tuotetaan säätövoimalla. Siten päästöttömyyden ratkaisee säätövoiman polttoaine. Jos se on hiiltä, päästöt ovat suuret, jos biomassaa, päästöt ovat lähes nolla.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tämä väite on muistaakseni esiintynyt aikaisemminkin tällä foorumilla, joka sisältää varsin erikoisia oletuksia. Nimittäin tämän väitteen nojalla voisi väittää Elmon kirjoittelevan tietokoneella käytännössä hiililauhteella, koska käyttää marginaalienergiaa. Ja samaten sairaalan valaistus, ratikoista, junista ja paperitehtaista puhumattakaan. Päästään hyvin mielenkiintoiseen tilanteeseen, jossa Suomen laskennalliset hiilipäästöt pomppaavat moninkertaisiksi todellisuuteen nähden.


Marginaalipäästöt Suomessa toimivat juuri noin, viimeiset watit on aina hiililauhdetta koska se on muuttuvilta kustannuksilta kallein tuotantomuoto eli viimeisenä ajojärjestestyksessä. Jos suljet läppärisi niin nimenomaan sen kivihiililauhteen kysyntä laskee saman verran kuin se kuluttaa. Kokonaispäästöjä ei voi laskea kertomalla kaikkea kulutusta marginaalipäästöillä ihan samasta syystä kuin kokonaiskustannuksia ei voi laskea kertomalla yksiköt marginaalikustannuksella. Sinänsä kokonaispäästöjen laskenta ole kovin hyödyllistä jos haluaa vähentää päästöjä, sitä varten tarvitsee marginaalipäästöistä tiedon.




> Tällainen uuden kysynnän väittäminen marginaalienergiaa käyttäväksi sisältää oletuksen, että sähkömarkkinat - toisin kuin mitkä tahansa muut hyödykemarkkinat - eivät kehittyisi kysynnän mukaan. Vaikka Suomessa vesivoima alkaa olla loppuun rakennettu, ei se tarkoita sitä ettei tuuli-, ydin- ja biovoimaa enää rakennettaisi. Eli kyllä voidaan hyvällä omallatunnolla todeta johdinautojen käyttävän samaa sähköä, kuin millä tämän viestin naputtelin.


Bio on vähän eri juttu, sillä voi korvata polttoaineita (diesel, kivihiili...) mutta tuskin kaikkea. Pääomavaltaiset tuotantomuodot (tuuli, ydin) on ensimmäisenä ajojärjestyksessä, kaikki sähkö mitä niillä tuotetaan käytetään koska voimalan sulkeminen ei säästä juuri mitään. Tähän muuten perustuu se että ko. tuotantotyypit laskevat sähkön myyntihintaa, vaikkeivat sinänsä ole mitenkään kovin edullisia tapoja tuottaa sähköä (kiinteät eli rakentamiskustannukset vastaavasti on moninkertaiset polttovoimaloihin nähden).

Todennäköisesti Suomeen ja Nordpoolin alueelle tehdään lisää tuuli- ja ydinvoimaa, jolloin ainakin matalan kysynnän aikaan eli kesäaikaan oltaneen tilanteessa jossa marginaalisähkö on vesivoimaa. Mutta toistaiseksi näin ei ole.

----------


## sane

> Kyse ei ole pelkästään siitä, että tehdään sellaista sähköntuotantoa kuin halutaan, vaan eri tuotantomuodoilla on omat rajansa. Avainsana on säätövoima.
> 
> Sähkön kulutus vaihtelee sekä vuorokauden aikana että vuosirytmillä. Ydinvoimalaitosta ei voi säätää (teknisesti ottaen rajoitetusti voi, mutta se ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa), joten ydinvoiman tehon on oltava enintään minimikulutuksen suuruinen. Aurinko ja tuuli ovat kivoja päästöttömiä sähköntuotantomuotoja, mutta ne tarvitsevat 100 % säätövoimaa nimelliskapasiteetistaan. Olkoonkin, että täysin tyyni Suomi on teoreettinen mahdollisuus, mutta kun sellaista tilannetta vaan ei hyväksytä sähköntuotantoon. Ja aurinkopaneeleiden tuotanto on nolla joka yö.


Ydinvoima tarvitsee valtavasti varavoimaa, yhdenkin reaktorin putoaminen verkossa yllättäen Ruotsinkin puolella aiheuttaa täälläkin valtavasti vaivaa. Saati sitten mikäli Olkiluodon siirtoyhteydet putoaisivat syystä tai toisesta verkosta. Tuulivoimalla näin raju ja yllättävä pudotus on käytännön mahdottomuus. Toki tuulivoima tarvitsee huomattavasti nopeaa säätövoimaa, mutta sitä on pohjoismaissa tarjolla vesivoiman muodossa. Siirtoverkossa tosin on vielä pullonkauloja.



> Käytännössä kulutuksen vaihtelu hoidetaan vesi- ja polttoainevoimalaitoksilla. Vesi on kaikkein helpoin ja halvin säätövoima, mutta kuten totesit, tuotantokapasiteetilla on luonnon ja luonnonsuojelun asettama raja. Vuositasolla vesivoiman säätöpotentiaali on riippuva sateista, joten pelkkään vesivoimaankaan ei voi säätövoimana perustaa.


Vesivoiman tehoa voidaan lisätä edelleen, ja kannattaakin lisätä, vaikka tuotantoa ei voida luonnonsuojelun takia lisätä. Näin toimimalla voidaan mahdollistaa kasvavan tuulitehon säätäminen järkevästi.



> Jäljelle jää siis aina pakollinen polttoainesähkö, koska kerran kulutuksemme on monin verroin suurempi kuin mihin vesi-, tuuli- ja aurinkovoima luotettavasti riittävät. Ja sähköisen joukkoliikenteen kannalta ikävää on, että vaikka se vähentää henkilöautojen fossilisten polttonesteiden kulutusta, se kasvattaa säätötarvetta, koska joukkoliikenne on käynnissä päiväsaikaan jolloin kulutus on muutenkin suurimmillaan. Tämä siis tarkoittaa, että joukkoliikenteen lisäkuormaa ei voi kuvitella hoidettavan ydinvoimalla. Sitä voi ajatella hoidettavan aurinkovoimalla, koska joukkoliikenteen sähköntarve on suureksi osaksi valoisaan aikaan, jolloin paneelit tuottavat. Vesivoimalle ei voi laskea, koska se on jo käytössä. Tuulivoima voi toimia sähköisen liikenteen energiana, mutta tyyninä päivinä puute on korvattava säätövoimalla, käytännössä polttoainesähköllä.


Aurinkosähköllä ei Suomessa ole todellisia mahdollisuuksia - aurinko ei oikein paista kun kysyntää sähkölle on.

Sähköverkossa esiintyy yleensä tietty mahdollinen tuotantomix kysyntäprofiilista riippuen. Esimerkiksi tuulivoiman tuotantomaksimi Suomen sähköverkossa asettuu 10 - 20 % osuuteen kulutuksesta, joka on edelleen 10 - 20 %, vaikka kulutusta lisätään. Juuri tämän ominaisuuden takia mahdollisimman suuri osa moottoreista, valaistuksesta ym kannattaa ajaa sähköllä paikallisen moottorin/öljylampun sijaan. Eli energian loppukäytön siirtäminen sähkön suuntaan on lähes aina ekoteko, kunhan ei mennä tyhmyyksiin (suora sähkölämpö ym).



> Tästä päädytään siihen, että sähköinen joukkoliikenne  kuin myös henkilöautoilukin  voi olla päästövapaata vain siinä tapauksessa, että sen tarpeisiin tehdään biomassaan perustuvaa polttoainesähköä. Jos ei tehdä, sähköinen joukkoliikenne pyörii fossiilisilla polttoaineilla silloin, kun tuuli ja aurinko eivät tuota  jos niiden kapasiteettia on joukkoliikennettä varten rakennettu. Rehellisenä ihmisenä myönnän tämän, vaikka olenkin sähköisen joukkoliikenteen ystävä ja minusta olisi mukava väittää, että sähkön vuoksi sähköinen joukkoliikenne on päästötöntä. Ei ole.


Tiedätkö minkä takia aikoinaan ruvettiin eriyttämään sähkön tuotanto- ja kulutuspisteitä toisistaan? Mitä suurempi verkko, sitä paremmin kysynnän ja tuotannon vaihtelut tasoittuvat.



> Lisäksi vielä voi pohtia sitä, onko sähköinen liikenne päästötöntä, jos liikennesähkön ostaja tekee kaupat vihreästä sähköstä. On, jos vihreän sähkön myyjä on sellainen, ettei sen toiminta perustu sähkömarkkinoiden joustojen hyväksikäyttöön. Esimerkiksi vesisähkön myyjät myyvät tosiasiassa vain kuvitteellista vihreätä sähköä, jos myytävä sähkö tuotetaan voimalaitoksessa, jonka tuotanto on sidottu säätöjärjestelmään. Sillä sellaisen voimalaitoksen tuotantomäärä ei ole kiinni siitä, paljonko sen asiakkaat kuluttavat. Vihreän sähkön myyntisopimus vaikuttaa ainoastaan siihen, minkä hinnan voimalaitos sähköstään saa.


Totta, vesisähkön ostaminen ei myöskään tuo lisää vesivoimaa, koska käytännössä kaikki lainsäädännöllisesti mahdollinen kapasiteetti on jo rakennettu.



> Akkukäyttöinen henkilöautoilu  jos myös lämmitys ja ilmastointi toimivat akkusähköllä  voi olla päästötöntä jatkuvaliitäntäistä joukkoliikennettä helpommin, koska akku antaa tilaisuuden käyttää sähköä, jonka tuotanto tapahtuu eri ajanhetkellä kuin käyttö. Mutta tietenkin sillä edellytyksellä, että sähkö tosiasiallisesti tuotetaan päästöttömästi. Tuuli- ja aurinkovoima ovat tässä mahdolliset. Biopoltolla akkuautoilulla ei ole etua jatkuvaliitäntäiseen joukkoliikenteeseen. Ja tällä hetkellä Suomessa öisin vapaana oleva säätövoimakapasiteetti riittää autoilulle. Mutta silloin sähköautot kulkevat hiilellä ja ovat vielä pahempia päästöiltään kuin öljypolttoiset autot.


Näitä kulutusjoustoja on myös muualla, ja mahdollisuuksia niiden lisäämiseen on merkittävästi erityisesti lämmityksen ja jäähdytyksen puolella.



> Eli yhteenvetona: Sähköisen liikenteen päästöllisyys tai päästöttömyys on se, minkälaisen muutoksen sähkön tuotantoprofiiliin ne aiheuttavat. Teknisiä mahdollisuuksia on monia, kaupuallisesti mahdollisia on vähemmän. Koko joukkoliikenne on Suomessa niin vähäinen sähkönkulutuksen osa, että sen perusteella eivät valtakunnalliset tuotantosuunnitelmat muutu, vaan lisäkulutus tuotetaan säätövoimalla. Siten päästöttömyyden ratkaisee säätövoiman polttoaine. Jos se on hiiltä, päästöt ovat suuret, jos biomassaa, päästöt ovat lähes nolla.
> 
> Antero


Kokonaisuudessaan sähköverkko on niin laaja, ja kattaa niin monenlaisia kulutuskohteita, ettei varsinkaan pienien kohteiden erottaminen kokonaisuudesta ole järkevää. Ne vaan "häviävät" taustakohinaan.



> Marginaalipäästöt Suomessa toimivat juuri noin, viimeiset watit on aina hiililauhdetta koska se on muuttuvilta kustannuksilta kallein tuotantomuoto eli viimeisenä ajojärjestestyksessä. Jos suljet läppärisi niin nimenomaan sen kivihiililauhteen kysyntä laskee saman verran kuin se kuluttaa. Kokonaispäästöjä ei voi laskea kertomalla kaikkea kulutusta marginaalipäästöillä ihan samasta syystä kuin kokonaiskustannuksia ei voi laskea kertomalla yksiköt marginaalikustannuksella. Sinänsä kokonaispäästöjen laskenta ole kovin hyödyllistä jos haluaa vähentää päästöjä, sitä varten tarvitsee marginaalipäästöistä tiedon.


Ei ihan näin yksinkertaisesti. Kivihiililauhteen tuotanto joudutaan suunnittelemaan useita vuorokausia etukäteen, koska käynnistys- ja sammutusajat ovat pitkiä. Tämän takia sammuttaessa läppärini vesivoiman tuotanto pienenee _teoriassa_ läppärin tehon verran, käytännössä verkossa ei tämän takia tapahdu mitään muutoksia.

Kokonaispäästöjen laskeminen nimenomaan on oleellista tavoiteltaessa päästöjen vähenemistä, koska marginaalipäästöt tulevat näköpiirissä olevaan tulevaisuuteen asti olemaan hyvin lähellä nykyisiä. Kokonaispäästöt sen sijaan voivat pudota merkittävästi.



> Bio on vähän eri juttu, sillä voi korvata polttoaineita (diesel, kivihiili...) mutta tuskin kaikkea. Pääomavaltaiset tuotantomuodot (tuuli, ydin) on ensimmäisenä ajojärjestyksessä, kaikki sähkö mitä niillä tuotetaan käytetään koska voimalan sulkeminen ei säästä juuri mitään. Tähän muuten perustuu se että ko. tuotantotyypit laskevat sähkön myyntihintaa, vaikkeivat sinänsä ole mitenkään kovin edullisia tapoja tuottaa sähköä (kiinteät eli rakentamiskustannukset vastaavasti on moninkertaiset polttovoimaloihin nähden).
> 
> Todennäköisesti Suomeen ja Nordpoolin alueelle tehdään lisää tuuli- ja ydinvoimaa, jolloin ainakin matalan kysynnän aikaan eli kesäaikaan oltaneen tilanteessa jossa marginaalisähkö on vesivoimaa. Mutta toistaiseksi näin ei ole.


Tietääkseni pohjoismaissa, ainakaan Tanskaa lukuunottamatta ei käytännössä ajeta hiililauhdetta kesäaikaan. Esimerkiksi tällä hetkellä Fingridin mukaan Suomessa tuotetaan 484 MW lauhdevoimaa, joka on vähemmän kuin esimerkiksi Meri-Porin kapasiteetti, ja noin 5 % kokonaiskulutuksesta.[/QUOTE]

Edit: Pahoittelut pitkästä ja sekavasta offtopic postauksesta, moderaattori voi siirtää sopivampaan paikkaan.

Pähkinänkuoressa kritiikkini kohdistuu siihen, että yritetään säläyttää sähköntuotannon marginaalipäästöt yhden kulutuskohteen (johdinautot) harteille, eikä uskota sähkömarkkinoiden kykenevän lisäämään kapasiteettiaan järkevästi, vaikka siellä ei mitään tervettä kipailua häirtseviä monopoleja esiinny.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pähkinänkuoressa kritiikkini kohdistuu siihen, että yritetään säläyttää sähköntuotannon marginaalipäästöt yhden kulutuskohteen (johdinautot) harteille, eikä uskota sähkömarkkinoiden kykenevän lisäämään kapasiteettiaan järkevästi, vaikka siellä ei mitään tervettä kipailua häirtseviä monopoleja esiinny.


Olet aivan oikeassa tässä. Erilaisten tulevaisuuden suunnitelmien vika päästöasioissa on, että niissä oiotaan liiaksi ja osin ehkä tarkoitushakuisesti. Kun ajatellaan johdinautoja ja tehdään suunnitelmaa 30 vuodeksi eteenpäin, on yksi virhe olettaa, että sähkön tuotantoyhdistelmä ei muutu miksikään ja toinen virhe olettaa, että sähkönutotanto ylipäätään on sellainen, kuin se on tarkasteluhetkellä. Päästölaskelma tulee tehdä kehityspolkuna, jossa lasketaan ratkaisun todelliset päästöt esim. vuosittain ottaen huomioon sähköntuotannon kehitys. Laskelma tehdään silloin marginaalitarkasteluna: mitkä ovat kokonaispäästöt ilman johdinautoja ja mitkä niiden kanssa. Silloin nähdään, mitä ratkaisu tai sen tekemättä jättäminen todellisuudessa vaikuttaa.

Antero

----------


## Renne

Jaa-a, vaikea sanoa sopisiko johdinautot metro- ja juna-asemien liityntäliikennevälineeksi. Jos tekniikka kerta vanhentuu, ja aitoja kevyitä sähköbusseja olisi tulossa. Länsi-Helsinki kyllä kaipaisi raidetta, sillä Töölön läpi ajava bussimäärä on aivan tolkuton. Myös Tuusulanväylän ja Lahdenväylän tienoille raiteita tarvitaan. Mikä se sellainen kokonaisuus olisi, että Mannerheimintie (sekä Topelius ja Mechelin.) ja Hämeentie (sekä Mäkelänk. ja Her-Sör rant.) olisivat busseista vapaat? Tulkoon Pisara nyt ensin, ja ennen kaikkea Pisaran liityntäsuunnitelmat - sillä liityntäsuunnitelma tulee olemaan kuuma paperi.  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Jaa-a, vaikea sanoa sopisiko johdinautot metro- ja juna-asemien liityntäliikennevälineeksi. Jos tekniikka kerta vanhentuu, ja aitoja kevyitä sähköbusseja olisi tulossa. Länsi-Helsinki kyllä kaipaisi raidetta, sillä Töölön läpi ajava bussimäärä on aivan tolkuton. Myös Tuusulanväylän ja Lahdenväylän tienoille raiteita tarvitaan. Mikä se sellainen kokonaisuus olisi, että Mannerheimintie (sekä Topelius ja Mechelin.) ja Hämeentie (sekä Mäkelänk. ja Her-Sör rant.) olisivat busseista vapaat? Tulkoon Pisara nyt ensin, ja ennen kaikkea Pisaran liityntäsuunnitelmat - sillä liityntäsuunnitelma tulee olemaan kuuma paperi.


Esimerkiksi bussiheiluri Pasilaan (lähijunissa on tilaa Pasila - Rautatieasema välillä ilman liikenteen lisäystäkin), tai Urheilukatu - Helsinginkatu. Tai sitten vaan käännetään ympäri Kisahallin parkkiksella, Kurvissa, Kalasatamassa, tms.

Eli kyllä niiden bussilinjojen lyhentämisen voi tehdä, jättää vaikka yhden oikeasti kunnolla tehdyn väylän ihan keskustaan saakka osalle linjoja, ehdotan Sturenkatua ja jotain kautta Kampin terminaaliin. Ongelmatonta tuo ei tietenkään ole, mikään ei ole, mutta parempi täsmällisyys ja kustannukset, lisääntynyt katutila jolle kyllä on käyttöä vaikka fillareille, leveämmillä jalkakäytäville, ratikkakiskoille, tms. olisi kuitenkin sen verran suuria hyötyjä että ehkä ne vaihdotkin kestäisi, loppujen lopuksi se on aika pieni osa keskustaa jonne Elielinaukiolta tai Rautatientorilta mukavasti kävelee.

Pisara auttaisi asiaa, mutta minä en haluaisi sitoä tätä asiaa taas yhteen megahankkeeseen jonka aikataulu ja toteutus on auki. Viimeiset parikymmentä vuotta on odotettu metrolinjastoa, kauanko sitä Pisaraa odotetaan?

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupunginhallituksessa on ensi maanantaina listalla lausunnon antaminen johdinautoliikenteen hankeselvityksestä. Listateksti

Kaupunginhallitukselle asian esittelevä apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Sauri on samoilla linjoilla kuin asiasta lausuneet Helsingin lautakunnat eli johdinautoliikenteen käyttöönottoa ei ole perusteltua edistää tässä vaiheessa enempää.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupunginhallitus päätti tänään yksimielisesti esittelijän ehdotuksen mukaisen lausunnon antamisesta Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymälle johdinautoliikenteen hankeselvityksestä.

----------


## 339-DF

Viimeisenä sinettinä kai sitten HSL:n hallitus jossain vaiheessa päättää jättää homman sikseen. Vai käykö niin, että lausuntojen jälkeen asia vain unohtuu?

Joka tapauksessa mielenkiintoinen ja voimakkaita tunteita herättänyt sivujuonne Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä on tällä erää takanapäin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Viimeisenä sinettinä kai sitten HSL:n hallitus jossain vaiheessa päättää jättää homman sikseen. Vai käykö niin, että lausuntojen jälkeen asia vain unohtuu?
> 
> Joka tapauksessa mielenkiintoinen ja voimakkaita tunteita herättänyt sivujuonne Helsingin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisessä on tällä erää takanapäin.


Keskustelu on ollut tekniikkapainoitteista. Melulla on lukuisia haittaivaikutuksia ihmisen terveyteen. Katselin ja kuuntelin Tallinnassa Palace-hotellihuoneen ikkkunasta kun dieselbussi ja johdinauto lähtivät liikennevaloissa. Kyllä ero tekee vaikutuksen johdinautopäätöksen lykkäämisen kannattajaankin.  Tällä kertaa jätettiin käyttämättä mahdollisuus saasteettomaan ja lähes äänettömään joukkoliikennemuotoon.

Tallinnan johdinautot saavat aikaan sen, että ei niitä Helsingissäkään voida kovin pitkäksi aikaa unohtaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tallinnan johdinautot saavat aikaan sen, että ei niitä Helsingissäkään voida kovin pitkäksi aikaa unohtaa.


Onko sinulle tärkeintä se, että rakennetaan johdinautojen ajojohtimia? Vai se, että on sähköllä toimivia busseja?

Perustelu sille, ettei lähdetä perustamaan johdinautojärjestelmää oli, että uskotaan ilman johtimia toimivien sähköbussien tulemiseen markkinoille nopeammin kuin mikä on ajojohtoverkon järkevä käyttöaika. Ei siis ole viitattu kintaalla sähköbussien vähemmille melu- ja muille päästöille, vaan on yritetty edetä asiassa parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla.

Näin kirjoittaessani voin todeta, että itse en ole yhtä optimisti akkubussien suhteen kuin päätöksen tekijät. En tosin pidä perustelua virheenäkään. Sillä akkubusit voivat tulla markkinoille taloudellisesti järkevinä yhtä hyvin muutamassa vuodessa kuin ehkä vasta 1020 vuoden päästäkin.

Olen myös sitä mieltä, että joukkoliikenteen sähköistys on niin tärkeä asia, että sitä ei pidä päättää pelkästään talouden perusteella. Päästötön tai vähäpäästöinen liikenne on ja saakin olla kalliimpaa kuin öljypohjainen liikenne. Liikenteen ympäristöongelmiahan ei olisikaan, jos ympäristön pilaaminen ei olisi taloudellisesti edullisin ratkaisu. Kysymys on siten siitä, paljonko olemme ja haluamme olla valmiit maksamaan bussienkin palvelun muuttamisesta sähkötoimiseksi. Ja millä keinoin sen teemme: johdinautoilla, akkubusseilla vai raitioliikenteellä.

Mitä Tallinnan esimerkkiin tulee, sitä ei voi soveltaa meille. Tallinnassa on kyse olemassa olevan järjestelmän kytöstä ja ylläpidosta sekä mahdollisista laajennuksista. Se on eri asia kuin perustaa uusi järjestelmä.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

Akkukäyttöiset tulossa, odotellaan. Varsin näppärä tapa laittaa johdinautojen käsittely hyllylle, koska parempaa tulossa.  Entisen Neuvostoliiton kaupungeissa on johdinautoja suuremmissa ja pienemmissä kaupungeissa. Vaikka olisi kuinka raitivaunu- tai dieselbussifanaatikko, niin ei pysty millään kiistämään sitä saasteettomuutta ja hiljaisuutta , millä johdinauto kaupunkitilassa liikkuu.  

Tässä on ollut  kaksi kovaa talvea. Sinä Antero,tiedät minua paremmin kuinka paljon sitä varastoitua virtaa on oltava ja miten se teknisesti välitetään siten, että akkusähköbussi lähtee varikolta 25 asteen pakkasessa ja hoitaa linjan päästää päähän täydellä kuormalla.  Ajojohdoista virta riittäisi.

Ratkaisuko on odotettavissa 5 vuoden sisällä ?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vaikka olisi kuinka raitivaunu- tai dieselbussifanaatikko, niin ei pysty millään kiistämään sitä saasteettomuutta ja hiljaisuutta , millä johdinauto kaupunkitilassa liikkuu.


Kyllä jokainen raitiovaunu- ja dieselbussifanaatikkokin arvostaa sähköbusseja, kun ne toimii ja on ajatuksella suunniteltu. Kukaan ei ole koskaan kieltänyt niiden erinomaisuutta ja hyötypuolia. Eri asia on sitten, minkälainen järjestelmä sopii minnekin, ja minkä kustannuksella sitä järjestelmää puuhaillaan.

Helsingissä on nyt erinomainen tilaisuus jatkaa olemassaolevien bussi- ja raitiojärjestelmien kehittämistä ilman mitään uutta, kehitystä jarruttavaa, järjestelmää. Sähköbussit tulee Helsinkiinkin melko varmasti, mutta milloin ja missä muodossa, jää nähtäväksi. Induktiovirroitin ja/tai induktiolataus voisi olla 20 vuoden päästä realistinen, jos hukkasähkö saadaan kuriin. Teknologia on jo olemassa, mutta se vaatii vielä kehittelemistä (vaiko sittenkin vain hienosäätöä?).

----------


## hylje

Nimenomaan. Jos ensin saataisiin nykyiset järjestelmät kehitettyä esimerkillisiksi ennen kuin ruvetaan asentamaan lisää vaikeusastetta.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitten pikkuhiljaa kömpelö, hidas ja kallisinvestointinen raitiovaunu alkaa väistyä syrjään. Aluksi siten että suunnitellut laajennukset korvataan näillä uusilla sähköbusseilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sitten pikkuhiljaa kömpelö, hidas ja kallisinvestointinen raitiovaunu alkaa väistyä syrjään. Aluksi siten että suunnitellut laajennukset korvataan näillä uusilla sähköbusseilla.


Missähän virtuaalisessa rinnakkaistodellisuudessa Salomaa elelee?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Missähän virtuaalisessa rinnakkaistodellisuudessa Salomaa elelee?


Ainakin paremmassa ja reaalimaailman kanssa läheisemmässä todellisuudessa kuin tämä "jlf-virtuaalitodellisuus"...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ainakin paremmassa ja reaalimaailman kanssa läheisemmässä todellisuudessa kuin tämä "jlf-virtuaalitodellisuus"...


Missähän päin se todellisuus mahtaa sijaita? Ei ainakaan Euroopassa. No, todellisuushan on suhteellinen käsite. Sen todellisuudessa ei ole lehmää, joka ei lehmää navetan takaa näe. Tjaa, onko liian epäurbaani esimerkki. Otetaan sitten toinen: Sen todellisuudessa on vain johdinautoja, joka sulkee silmänsä kaikelta muulta. Niille, joiden todellisuutta tämä loukkaa, annan neuvoksi vaihtaa sanan "johdinauto" tilalle mieleisensä sanan. Sillä niin joustavaa on todellisuus.




> Tässä on ollut  kaksi kovaa talvea. Sinä Antero,tiedät minua paremmin kuinka paljon sitä varastoitua virtaa on oltava ja miten se teknisesti välitetään siten, että akkusähköbussi lähtee varikolta 25 asteen pakkasessa ja hoitaa linjan päästää päähän täydellä kuormalla.  Ajojohdoista virta riittäisi.


Kyllä, lämmitys on ongelma akkubusseille siinä kuin akkusähköautoillekin. Ja taitaa olla nykyään ongelma jo polttomoottoribusseillekin. Sillä kun polttoaineen kulutus saadaan alas, se tarkoittaa yksinkertaisesti sitä, että hukkalämmön tuotto vähenee. Ja hukkalämmöllähän bussit on lämmitetty.

Vaikea sanoa, miten paljon akkukuormaan lämmitys vaikuttaa, kun liikkumiseen tarvittava akun kuormitus riippuu liikenneympäristöstä. Lämmön tarve on ensisijassa kiinni ajasta. Keskustaruuhkissa mateleva akkubussi kuluttanee enemmän energiaa lämmitykseen kuin liikkumiseen, esikaupunkien liityntälinjalla on aivan päinvastoin.

Henkilöauton ja bussin kanssa onkin niin, että dieselhybridi voi olla energiatalouden kannalta parempi kuin johdinauto tai akkuratkaisu. Tämä johtuu siitä, että hybridillä on sama energian palauttamisen etu kuin akku- tai johdinratkaisulla. Mutta hybridi pystyy käyttämään myös sähköntuotannon lämmön hyväkseen. Litrasta naftaa saadaan 10 kWh energiaa, mutta sähköksi siitä saadaan parhaimmillaan vain 4 kWh. Jäljelle jää 6 kWh käytettäväksi lämmitykseen. Voimalaitoksessa on sama tilanne, mutta voimalaitokselta ei lämpöä voi siirtää bussiin. Vain sähköä voi siirtää, ja lämpö on otettava siitä. Silloin pitää bussin kuljettamiseksi eteenpäin polttaa polttoainetta enemmän voimalaitoksessa kuin hybridibussissa.

Sama on tilanne tietenkin raitiovaunussa, metrossa ja junassa. Siis lämpö tehdään sähköllä, eikä voimalaitoksen hukkalämpöä voi käyttää hyväksi. Hybridibussi ei kuitenkaan pärjää kiskoliikenteelle, koska samalla energiamäärällä kiskoilla kulkee 24 kertaa enemmän matkustajia. Hybridillä tietenkin voitaisiin vähentää samalla tavoin energian kulutusta suhteessa kuin bussissakin. Mutta se ei ole kovin järkevää muista syistä. Ensinnä vähästä vähentäminen ei enää juuri merkitse. Toiseksi raideliikenteessä ei ole tarvetta hybridin etuun langattomuudesta. Ja kolmantena vielä energiatuotannon teknologia. Raideliikenteen energian kokonaistarve on niin vähäinen, ettei sen tuottaminen muilla keinoin kuin fossiilisin polttoainen tuota vaikeuksia. Tai jos tuotetaan fossilisilla, syntyvälle lämmölle on muutakin käyttöä silloin kun lämmitystä vaunuissakin tarvitaan.

Viimeinen on tietenkin myös johdinautojen etu. Lämmityaikana Helsingissä käytetään enemmän kaukolämpöä kuin miten paljon lämpöä syntyy sähköntuotannon yhteydessä. Vaikka kaikki bussit voitaisiin ajaa sähköllä, ja silti tarvittaisiin vielä pelkkiä lisälämpövoimaloita. Tietenkin tämä kaikki riippuu lämpötiloista ja lämmitystarpeesta, mutta periaatteessa on näin.

Antero

----------


## JE

Sehän on aivan mahdollista, että jokin uusi ratkaisu aikanaan syrjäyttää raitiovaunut tai ainakin vähentää niiden merkitystä aivan oleellisesti. Mutta tehottomat, investointina lyhytikäiset ja yksityisautojen kanssa samoihin väyliin sidotut linja-autot eivät sitä tee. Sitä eivät sen enempää johtimet katolla kuin akutkaan muuta. Toki maailmalla on esimerkkejä epäonnistuneesta raitioliikenteestä, mutta silloin taustalla ovat poikkeuksetta olleet alun alkaenkin väärät poliittiset ratkaisut tai epäonnistuneet kalustovalinnat / linjojen sijoittelut. Niitä tekevät sellaiset henkisesti Pohjois-Koreassa elelevät vaikuttajat, jotka eivät Suomen ulkopuolelle ole päätään pistäneet, ainakaan silmät oikeasti auki. Helsingissä raitioteiden tulevaisuus on kiistatta ainakin osaksi yhden kortin, eli Transtechilta tilattujen uusien vaunujen varassa. Jos niistä ei saada kustannustehokasta ja toimivaa ratkaisua Helsinkiin odotuksista huolimatta, olisi vain luonnollista että siitä seuraisi johtopäätöksiä.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Käytetäänkö muuten busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa olevaa jäähdytystä talvisin käänteisesti lämmitykseen? Omakotitaloissahan ilmalämpöpumppuja käytetään yleisesti tällä tavoin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käytetäänkö muuten busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa olevaa jäähdytystä talvisin käänteisesti lämmitykseen? Omakotitaloissahan ilmalämpöpumppuja käytetään yleisesti tällä tavoin.


Busseissa lämpöä on ollut tarjolla moottorista niin paljon, että ei ole ollut mieltä käyttää jäähdytyksen lämpöpumppua lämmön sisään pumppaamiseen. Johdinautoissa ja raitiovaunuissa en myöskään tiedä näin toimitun. Perinteinen lämmönlähde kummissakin ovat olleet jarruvastukset. Ja jäähdyttävä ilmastointi ylipäätään on aika uusi asia raitiovaunujen yli satavuotisessa historiassa.

Kun ajatellaan, että lämmityksen energiankulutus vuodessa esim. Helsingin ilmastossa on 2030 % ajoenergian määrästä ja runsas puolet apukäyttöjen energiamäärästä, ensisijaisesti kannattaa panostaa ajoon kuluvan energian vähentämiseen ja jarruenergian hyväksikäyttöön. 2-suuntainen lämpöpumppu voi olla yksinkertaisesti turhan kallis ratkaisu verrattuna jarrutusenergian käyttöön suoraan lämmitysvastuksiin. Mutta akkukäyttöisissä kulkuneuvoissa tilanne on toinen siksi, että sähköä on mukana rajallisesti ja sähkövaraston arvo suuri. Silloin sähkön kulutuksen vähentämiseen kannattaa panostaa enemmän.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Helsingissä raitioteiden tulevaisuus on kiistatta ainakin osaksi yhden kortin, eli Transtechilta tilattujen uusien vaunujen varassa.


Kaikista tärkeimpänä raitiotien elinahtona pitäisin raitioväylien suunnittelun uudistamista. Mikäli vaikkapa Laajasalon radan ja Jokerin kanssa tehdään suuria virheitä joiden seurauksena on nykytilanteen tapaista hidasta ja epäluotettavaa liikennettä, niin suhtautuminen raitioliikenteeseen saattaa jämähtää nykysijoilleen kymmeniksi ellei sadoiksi vuosiksi. Tällä hetkellä vallitseva myönteinen ilmapiiri pitää käyttää hyväksi ja luoda vahvoja referenssejä nykyaikaisesta raitiotiestä. Se, millä vaunuilla noita uusia ratoja liikennöidään, on sinänsä yhdentekevää, matalalattiaisuus ja alhainen melutaso toki ovat iso plussa. Mutta kyllä kahden tai kolmen välipalan junillakin pärjätään alkuvaiheessa.

Transtech-raitiovaunu tulee olemaan uutta heimoa ilmastoinnin suhteen. Jos ymmärsin järjestelmän idean oikein, niin ilmastointi tulee pyörimään jarruvirralla ja tuotettu lämpö/viileys varastoidaan jotta sitä saadaan vaunuun tasaisesti jarrutusten välissäkin.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Mutta akkukäyttöisissä kulkuneuvoissa tilanne on toinen siksi, että sähköä on mukana rajallisesti ja sähkövaraston arvo suuri. Silloin sähkön kulutuksen vähentämiseen kannattaa panostaa enemmän.


Kiitoksia vastauksesta. Ehkäpä kaksisuuntainen lämpöpumppu yleistyy autoissa pienten sähköautojen myötä jahka niitä alkaa tänne Europaan perukoille tulla.

----------


## Albert

> Transtech-raitiovaunu tulee olemaan uutta heimoa ilmastoinnin suhteen. Jos ymmärsin järjestelmän idean oikein, niin ilmastointi tulee pyörimään jarruvirralla ja tuotettu lämpö/viileys varastoidaan jotta sitä saadaan vaunuun tasaisesti jarrutusten välissäkin.





> Lumikon modulaarisella raitiovaunuratkaisulla voidaan toteuttaa  ilmastointi joustavasti erilaisiin vaunukokonaisuuksiin.  Lumikko on  kehittänyt markkinoiden tehokkaimman jarruenergian  talteenottojärjestelmän. Tämän ja toimintojen optimoinnin avulla  minimoidaan energian kokonaiskulutus tuotteen eliniän ajaksi.


Tuo nyt ei paljoa kerro asiasta. Mutta muutakaan tietoa ei ole tarjolla.

----------


## JE

> Kaikista tärkeimpänä raitiotien elinahtona pitäisin raitioväylien suunnittelun uudistamista. Mikäli vaikkapa Laajasalon radan ja Jokerin kanssa tehdään suuria virheitä joiden seurauksena on nykytilanteen tapaista hidasta ja epäluotettavaa liikennettä, niin suhtautuminen raitioliikenteeseen saattaa jämähtää nykysijoilleen kymmeniksi ellei sadoiksi vuosiksi. Tällä hetkellä vallitseva myönteinen ilmapiiri pitää käyttää hyväksi ja luoda vahvoja referenssejä nykyaikaisesta raitiotiestä. Se, millä vaunuilla noita uusia ratoja liikennöidään, on sinänsä yhdentekevää, matalalattiaisuus ja alhainen melutaso toki ovat iso plussa. Mutta kyllä kahden tai kolmen välipalan junillakin pärjätään alkuvaiheessa.


Tuo on ilman muuta totta. Laadukkaat joukkoliikenneväylät ovat aivan välttämättömiä. Oma viittaukseni Transtechin vaunuihin oli vain muistutuksena siitä, että vaunutyypin soveltuminen Helsingin oloihin ja vastoinkäymisiltä välttyminen on erityisen tärkeää. Itse olen ilman muuta erittäin luottavainen.

----------


## Compact

Jotenkin perjantai-illan kulun tappamiseksi ajauduin tänne: http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/julka...usselvitys.pdf

Täällä kerrotaan naapurimaamme Norjan ainoasta trollikaupungista Bergenistä näin:

"Bergen. Norjassa Bergen on ainoa johdinautoilla liikennöivä kaupunki. Kaupungin väkiluku on noin 250 000 ja sen vaikutusalueella asuu noin 350 000 ihmistä. Erityisenä johdinautoa suosivana tekijänä on kaupungin mäkinen maasto. Bergenin johdinautojärjestelmän tekee mielenkiintoiseksi alueen ilmasto, joka on hyvin lähellä Helsingin olosuhteita. Johdinautojen lisäksi Bergenissä liikennöivät bussit ja paikallisjunat. Johdinautoliikenne käynnistyi Bergenissä kunnolla toisen maailmansodan jälkeen. Nykyään käytössä on yksi linja, jonka kalusto on uusittu vuonna 2003."

Ei siis halaistua sanaakaan Bergeniin jo tämän dokumentin julkaisuvuonna 2009 rakenteilla olleesta pikaraitiotiestä! Bybanan käyttöhän on ylittänyt kaikki odotukset. Se avattiin kesällä 2010 ja on nyt ollut käytössä vasta runsaan vuoden.

"Johdinautojen lisäksi Bergenissä liikennöivät bussit ja paikallisjunat" - hah! Oikeasti nyt: "Pikaraitiotien lisäksi Bergenissä liikennöivät bussit, funikulaari, saariston laivalinjat sekä yksi paikallisjunareitti. Vähäisessä määrin arkipäivinä on aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan päättymiseen saakka muutama johdinauto lisäkalustona eräällä yksittäisellä bussilinjalla".

Enpä viitsinyt jatkaa perjantai-illan kuluttamista enempää tämän tutkielman parissa. Ehkä sitten joskus paremmalla aikaa  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

Uutta innovaatiota Saksasta: eHighway.

http://youtu.be/--HWis8NZBI

----------


## sane

> Uutta innovaatiota Saksasta: eHighway.
> 
> http://youtu.be/--HWis8NZBI


Mielenkiintoinen video. Tunteeko kukaan tekniikkaa tarkemmin? 

Virroittimissa ei näyttänyt olevan mitään uria, mutta ilmeisesti moottorilla pystyi kääntelemään virroittimien asentoa siten, että osuu oikeaan kohtaan. Videolla näytti olevan kamera, joka ilmeisesti hahmottaisi missä johdot ovat ja pystyisi täten säätämään asennon oikeaksi. Herää tietenkin kysymyksiä luotettavuudessa, eli miten pimeällä, räntäsateella ym pystytään tunnistamaan missä johdot kulkevat? Mieleen tulee lämpökamera, mikäli johtojen lämpötila on riittävän korkea. Luotettavuuden testaamiseen toki tarvitaan kunnon pilotit, onko kenelläkään tietoa noista Saksan testeistä?

Ja kaupallinen puoli toki oma haasteensa: volyymeja tarvitaan jotta tekniikka olisi hinnaltaan kilpailukykisiä ja volyymeja tulee mikäli tekniikka on taloudellisesti kilpailukykyistä.

----------


## Albert

Siemens eHighway

----------


## Salomaa

Sivuttaissuunnassa on selvästi pelivaraa, joten virroittimen ei tarvitse ihan tarkalleen osua määrättyyn kohtaan. Mahtava juttu kun ajatellaan että vilkkaimpia valtateitä voidaan ajaa sähkövoimalla Dieselin sijasta. 

Toivattavasti tällä palstalla hyväksytään nyt myös positiivia puolia johdinkuorma-autoista, kun ymmärsin että ollaan vasta tutkimusvaiheessa.

----------


## Kaid

> Toivattavasti tällä palstalla hyväksytään nyt myös positiivia puolia johdinkuorma-autoista, kun ymmärsin että ollaan vasta tutkimusvaiheessa.


Eli miedän pitäisi hyväksyä positiiviset puolet, joita ei ole vielä todistettu mahdollisiksi?  :Wink:

----------


## Jykke

> Uutta innovaatiota Saksasta: eHighway.


Maailmalla on jo aikaisemminkin nähty rahtirollikoita, mutta näiden rooli on ollut hoitaa liikennettä jollakin rajatulla alueella (esim. kaivos). Nyt halutaan näemmä laajentaa sähkökäyttöä kattavammaksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eli miedän pitäisi hyväksyä positiiviset puolet, joita ei ole vielä todistettu mahdollisiksi?


Tarkoitin sitä että keskustelu voi olla muutakin kuin johdinauton kielteisten puolien etsimistä ja raitiovaunun loputonta ylivoimaisuuden ylistämistä. Niinkuin se edellinen keskustelu oli, koska raitiovaunun puolustajat näkivät johdinauton raitiovaunun korvaavana.

Videolla nähty johdinkuorma-auto herättää mielenkiintoista pohdintaa. Ei ole mitään syytä tyrmätä keskustelua siitä, missä vaiheessa ne voisivat olla todellisuutta. Mutta eihän se mikään salaisuus ole että tämä foorumi on raitiovaunupainoitteinen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Uutta innovaatiota Saksasta: eHighway.


Tämän kokeilun taustalla kerrotaan olevan sen, että saksalaiset tiedemiehet ovat tulleet tulokseen, että maantieliikenteen päästöjä ei saada pudotettua tavoitetasolle vain siirtymällä hybriditekniikkaan, vaihtoehtoisiin polttoaineisiin tai siirtämällä mahdollisimman paljon kuljetuksia kiskoille yms. tunnettuihin ratkaisuihin, vaan tarvitaan järeämpiä toimenpiteitä. Myöskään sähköenergian varastointitekniikan kehityksestäkään ei uskota saatavan apua raskaakseen kaukoliikenteeseen vuosikymmeniin. Berliinin lähelle on rakennettu testirata, jossa kokeillaan kahta dieselhybridikuorma-autoa, joiden katolle on asennettu tätä testiä varten kehitellyt Siemensin erikoisvirroittimet.

      Testiautoja voi siis ajaa dieselsähköllä tai ajojohtimista saatavalla virralla. Ratkaisu on periaatetasolla sama kuin duojohdinlinja-autoissa. Virroittimien nostaminen ja laskeminen onnistuu "lennossa" aina nopeudelle 90 km/h saakka, mikä sitten poikkeaakin täysin trolleybusseista. Testituloksia saataneen aikaisintaan ensi vuoden lopulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niinkuin se edellinen keskustelu oli, koska raitiovaunun puolustajat näkivät johdinauton raitiovaunun korvaavana.


Minusta tämä asia on ollut päinvastoin. Johdinautojen kannattajat ovat esittäneet ja esittävät edelleen, että sähköbussit voivat korvata raitiovaunun. Linkatussa jutussa ei mainita johdinautoa vaan sähköbussi, mutta kyse on samasta ajatuksesta siitä, että jos bussi kulkee sähköllä, se korvaa raitiovaunun. Tässä ajatuksessa, kuten Turun Sanomien mielipdekirjoittajalla, puuttuu ymmärrys siitä, että raitiovaunun olennainen ero ja etu bussiin nähden on yhden yksikön matkustajakapasiteetti, ei se, että raitiovaunu toimii sähköllä. Eli tulisi aina pohtia sitä, onko mielekkäämpi ratkaisu bussi vai raitiovaunu ja siinä tapauksessa, että bussi on mielekkäämpi, voidaan pohtia sitä, toimivatko bussit polttomoottorilla vai sähköllä.




> Tämän kokeilun taustalla kerrotaan olevan sen, että saksalaiset tiedemiehet ovat tulleet tulokseen, että maantieliikenteen päästöjä ei saada pudotettua tavoitetasolle vain siirtymällä hybriditekniikkaan, vaihtoehtoisiin polttoaineisiin tai siirtämällä mahdollisimman paljon kuljetuksia kiskoille yms. tunnettuihin ratkaisuihin, vaan tarvitaan järeämpiä toimenpiteitä.


Raskaan tieliikenteen sähköistämisen ongelma on oman käsitykseni mukaa tiedossa muuallakin kuin Saksassa, mutta aihe ei ole kiinnostanut yleisesti enempää kuin kaupunkiliikenteen bussien osalta. En siinä moiti ketään, sillä jossain järjestyksessä on pakko kehitystyössä edetä. Luonnollinen ja oikea ratkaisu on ensin selvittä henkilöautoilun sähköistämistä, koska henkilöautot ovat tieliikenteen olennaisin ja suurin päästöjen lähde. Maanteiden rahtiliikenne on vaikein sähköistettävä ja varsin yksinkertaisin laskelmin on todettavissa, että akkuteknologiasta ei ole siinä ratkaisuksi.

Pidän pelkästään positiivisena esillä olevaa tutkimushanketta. Mutta myös varsin haastavana. Virroitinvalinta on mielenkiintoinen, mutta luonteva. Tankovirroittimet eivät sovellu suuriin nopeuksiin ja tehoihin, vaikka USA:n interurban-liikenteessä niitä ilmeisen suurilla nopeuksilla käytettiinkin. Jos kuvissa näkyvän kameran tehtävä on anturoidan virroitinten ja ajojohtojen kohdistamista, siitä voinee todeta, että ei toimi talvella lumisateessa. Vesisateessa näyttivät ajavan, mutta silloinkin taaksepäin katsova kamera olisi varmaankin fiksumpi ratkaisu.

Järjestelmän tulisi minusta kyetä selviämään automaattisesti kaistanvaihdosta tai muusta syystä tapahtuvasta odottamattomasta sivuttaissiirrosta. Oletetaan tilanne, jossa kuorma-auto joutuu yllättävään väistöliikkeeseen. Rampilta tulee vaikka joku puolisokea autoilija eteen tai eläin hyppää kaistalle. Kuorma-auton tulee olla kuljettajan hallittavissa, vaikka sähkönsyöttö katkeaa, eivätkä virroittimet saa nousta repimään ajolankoja rikki. Inhimillisten virheiden välttämiseksi parasta olisi, että kuljettajan ei tarvitse huolehtia siitä, ajaako hän dieselillä vai ajolankojen energialla.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Toivattavasti tällä palstalla hyväksytään nyt myös positiivia puolia johdinkuorma-autoista, kun ymmärsin että ollaan vasta tutkimusvaiheessa.


Puhun tietenkin omasta puolestani vain. Minusta on tärkeää, että uusia juttuja suunnitellaan ja kokeillaan, vaikka olisi epäilyksiäkin toimivuudesta. Muuten ei saada mitään uutta aikaiseksi. Sitten laajamittaisen käyttöönoton kanssa taas tulee olla varovainen, sillä toteutettujen liikennehankkeiden kanssa pitää sitten elää vuosikymmeniä eteenpäin.

Itse uskon, että kumipyöräliikennekin muuttuu ennemmin tai myöhemmin sähkökäyttöiseksi. Varmasti aivan ensimmäinen askel on hybridit, mutta seuraava kaupunkiliikenteessä olisi varmaan juuri jotain tällaista. On helppo kuvitella: jos tuollainen Siemensin viritys on helppo jälkiasentaa hybridibussiin ja suuri osa jonkun kaupungin busseista on hybridejä, niin olisi järkevää asentaa esimerkiksi bussikaistojen kohdalle ajolangat. Sen jälkeen voitaisiinkin sitten hankkia hybridien sijaan akku- tai superkondensaattoripohjaisia sähklbusseja, jotka latautuisivat ajaessaan ajojohdinten kohdalla. Mahdollinen kehityskulku mielestäni.

----------


## late-

> Järjestelmän tulisi minusta kyetä selviämään automaattisesti kaistanvaihdosta tai muusta syystä tapahtuvasta odottamattomasta sivuttaissiirrosta.


Esittelyvideossa näytti minusta olevan kohta, jossa virroittimet vedetään automaattisesti alas sivuttaissiirtymän takia. Kun virroittimet ovat riittävän leveät ja reunoilla on eristetyt osat, sivuttaissiirtymä on periaatteessa aika helppoa havaita. Ongelmaksi jää lähinnä riittävän nopea reagointi.

----------


## Salomaa

Täsmennän ja käytän parempaa ilmaisua. Aiemmin keskusteluissa oli tosiaan niin että raitiovaunun puolustajat pelkäsivät sitä että *osa uusista suunnitelluista* raitiolinjoista voitasiin rakentaa johdinautolinjana. Ja tietenkin myös monesta muustakin syystä raitioverkko kasvaisi hitaammin, jos olisi päätetty johdinautojen käyttöönotosta.

Siitä syntyi sitten keskustelu johdinauton puolesta tai vastaan. 

Junan ja raitiovaunun virroitin kiinnittyy ja toimii pakkasessa. Eli toimii siis, jos alla olisikin kuorma-auto. Kamera ei välttämättä liity virroittimien kohdistamiseen. Oletan että kamera on sitä varten, että kuljettaja monitorista voi katsella, mitä on ajojohdon välittömässä läheisyydessä. Siis turvallisuuden lisävarmistamista.

----------


## Jykke

> Kamera ei välttämättä liity virroittimien kohdistamiseen. Oletan että kamera on sitä varten, että kuljettaja monitorista voi katsella, mitä on ajojohdon välittömässä läheisyydessä. Siis turvallisuuden lisävarmistamista.


Käytännöllisempää lienee katsella siitä tuulilasista eteenpäin ajolankoja, kuin pienestä tv-ruudusta, jonka rajatusta kuvakulmasta johtuen mahdollinen este tulee niin äkkiä ettei siihen voi suuressa nopeudessa edes reagoida.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:32 ----------




> Videolla nähty johdinkuorma-auto herättää mielenkiintoista pohdintaa. Ei ole mitään syytä tyrmätä keskustelua siitä, missä vaiheessa ne voisivat olla todellisuutta. Mutta eihän se mikään salaisuus ole että tämä foorumi on raitiovaunupainoitteinen.


Ihan kannattamattomia tällaiset johdinrekat. Ainoa oikea ratkaisu tähän(kin) on rahtiratikka!  :Laughing:

----------


## hylje

> Täsmennän ja käytän parempaa ilmaisua. Aiemmin keskusteluissa oli tosiaan niin että raitiovaunun puolustajat pelkäsivät sitä että *osa uusista suunnitelluista* raitiolinjoista voitasiin rakentaa johdinautolinjana. Ja tietenkin myös monesta muustakin syystä raitioverkko kasvaisi hitaammin, jos olisi päätetty johdinautojen käyttöönotosta.


Niin, koska johdinautoja rummutetaan vaihtoehtona ratikalle eikä kalliimpina, sähköisinä busseina. Bussiliikenteen kehittäminen on mielekästä eikä edellytä johdinautoja. Tehokas kehittäminen johtaa tarpeeseen ratikan kokoisille yksiköille. Jos ei kuitenkaan johda, johdinauto on järkevä pitkän ajan ratkaisu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuorma-auton tulee olla kuljettajan hallittavissa, vaikka sähkönsyöttö katkeaa, eivätkä virroittimet saa nousta repimään ajolankoja rikki.


No sähköä se ainakin saa ihan moottorista, joka sähkönsyötön katketessa sekä ryhtyy jarruttamaan että muuttuu generaattoriksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Siemensin tekniikalla varustettu testikuorma-auto on siis hybiriditekniikalla toteutettu duoajoneuvo, joka voi liikkua hybridiajoneuvon tapaan lyhyitä matkoja varastoidulla energialla ja pitkiä matkoja dieselsähköisesti, mikäli ajolankavirtaa ei ole saatavissa.

Hybridi- ja duoajoneuvoissa polttomoottorin saa käynnistettyä hyvin nopeasti (moni lukijoista on varmasti ollut kyydissä Volvon hybridilinja-autossa, jossa moottori käynnistyy samantien, kun pelkällä akulla ajaminen on ajettu). Ajolankavirran loppuessa tällainen ajoneuvo ei yllättäen pysähdy tien tukkeeksi.

Testiajoneuvot kykenevät siirtymään virroitinkosketuksen puitteissa ehkä noin puolen kaistanmitan verran sivuun. Ihan pienen väistöliikkeen seurauksena yhteys ajolankoihin ei siis katkea.

 Testiajoneuvossa on monenlaisia kameroita ja "tutkia". Ylhäällä olevan ison kameran avulla kuljettaja voi monitorista varmistaa, että kaikki on kuten pitääkin. Vastaavat kamerat ovat yleisiä johdinautoissakin (Riian Solariksissa ja Skoda-Irisbuseissa on sellaiset muun muassa). Etupuskurin korkeudella on taas jonkinmoinen "tutka", joka tarkkailee ajolankojen sijaintia ja sen mukaan järjestelmä ohjaa virroittimia sivusuunnassa. Kuljettaja huolehtii, että hän ajaa ajoneuvoaan omalla kaistallaan. Ei ole välttämätöntä ajaa ehdottoman kurinalaisesti sataprosenttisesti ajolankalinjaa seuraten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> No sähköä se ainakin saa ihan moottorista, joka sähkönsyötön katketessa sekä ryhtyy jarruttamaan että muuttuu generaattoriksi.


Kyllä, mutta dieselmoottorin käynnistämiseen ei ole aikaa yllättävässä väistötilanteessa. Auton täytyy tomia sähkönsyötön katketessa kuten sähkö ei olisi katkennut. Ei se ole mikään onglema, mutta asia täytyy vain olla ajateltu valmiiksi. Itse asettaisin vaatimuksen siten, että sähkönsyötön katkettua auto tulee voida kaikissa olosuhteissa pysäyttää turvallisesti ilman dieselmoottorin käynnistymistä. Sarjahybridihän tekee oikein rakennettuna näin, kun auton järjestelmien energialähteenä ovat rinnan energiavarasto (akku tai kondensaattorit) ja ajojohto.

Nykyisissäkin autoissa on tämä vaatimus. Jarrujen, myös tehostimen, on toimittava auton pysäyttämiseen, vaikka moottori sammuisi. Muistaakseni vaatimus on kolme täysjarrutusta. Siihen tulee siis riittää raskaan kaluston paineilman ja henkilöautojen tehostinten alipaineen. Tietenkin tämä määräys koskee automaattisesti myös Siemensin suunnitelman kaltaista kuorma-autoa, tai sitten ne eivät tule yleisille teille.

Akkujen tilavuuden ja massan vuoksi arvelen, että tällaisten autojen liikkuminen ajojohtojen ulkopuolella tulee perustumaan dieselmoottorin tuottamaan energiaan ja hybriditeknologian tehtävä on luoda toimintavarmuus ajojohdon ja dieselkäytön välille sekä toimia hyötyjarrutuksessa ja kiihdytyksessä.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä, mutta dieselmoottorin käynnistämiseen ei ole aikaa yllättävässä väistötilanteessa.


Miksi se pitäisi käynnistää, jos tarkoitus on vain saada auton ohjattavuus säilymään? Minä siis puhuin sähkömoottorista, en dieselmoottorista.

----------


## Max

> Ei ole välttämätöntä ajaa ehdottoman kurinalaisesti sataprosenttisesti ajolankalinjaa seuraten.


Useinhan ajolangat näkyvät johdinautokaupungeissa sijaitsevankin kaistojen "välissä", että johdinauto pystyisi ohittamaan oikeanpuoleisella kaistalla olevat esteet.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Useinhan ajolangat näkyvät johdinautokaupungeissa sijaitsevankin kaistojen "välissä", että johdinauto pystyisi ohittamaan oikeanpuoleisella kaistalla olevat esteet.


Kyllä, tällainen järjestely on hyvin yleinen. Suuri ero perinteisen trolleybussin ja saksalaisen testikuorma-auton välillä on se, että trolleybussi pystyy siirtymään ajolangan suhteen sivulle paljon enemmän. Jos on kolme kaistaa rinnakkain ja ajolangat on sijoitettu keskimmäisen kaistan keskikohdan yläpuolelle, trollikka voi ajaa mitä tahansa näistä kolmesta kaistasta. Vastaava ei onnistuisi mitenkään nyt esitellyllä testikuorma-autolla, vaikka silläkin on hieman sivusuuntaista liikkumavaraa. Tietenkin tässä tulee ymmärtää sekin seikka, että moottoritiellä kaistojen leveydet ovat eri luokkaa verrattuna kaupunkien katuihin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vastaava ei onnistuisi mitenkään nyt esitellyllä testikuorma-autolla, vaikka silläkin on hieman sivusuuntaista liikkumavaraa.


Toisaalta sillä on paljon pienempi, käytännössä olematon, tarvekin.

----------


## vristo

Lisää Siemensin videomateriaalia aiheesta eHighway:

http://youtu.be/x_AcH9oH01o

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Toisaalta sillä on paljon pienempi, käytännössä olematon, tarvekin.


Ilman muuta näin. Virroittimen lasku tai nosto "lennossa" mahdollistaa siirtymisen pois langan alta tai tai langan alle varsin vapaasti.

----------


## Piirka

> Vastaavat kamerat ovat yleisiä johdinautoissakin (Riian Solariksissa...


Elämäni johdinauton virrottimena, Riian linjalla 18 (juutööbi-video)

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Näin naapurissa eli Ford Focuksen trollikkaversio itäisten toveriemme tyyliin:
http://www.autoblog.com/2012/09/24/f...cident-ensues/

----------


## Knightrider

:Laughing:  Ei ollutkaan kyseessä tehtaan oma sähkö-Focus.

----------


## Mikle

Hienoa kun kehitys kehittyy. Hieno homma. Jokunen vuosi sitten muistan lukeneeni epämääräisen nettiartikkelin kyseisen tekniikan ideoinnista maanteille.  Nyt näyttäisi olevan sen verran valmista, että valmistaja uskaltaa vähän itsevarmemmin sitä esitellä. Noihin vielä Volvon jonoajoteknologia mukaan niin siinä menee pötkössä varsinainen sähköinen road-train .Jos vaan syöttöasemat kestää.. :Cool:  
No vakavammin; paljon on kuitenkin matkaa tuon virroitinauton tuotantokäyttöön, en kuitenkaan pidä ollenkaan mahdottomana että esim. parinkymmenen vuoden kuluessa tuollainen jossain päin maailmaa olisi yleisemmässäkin käytössä.

Tuon systeemin turvallinen ylläpito ja operointi vaatii kylläkin yleisellä tiellä aikamoiset investoinnit.  Ja ko.tielle pitää pystyä rajaamaan tarkkaan, millaisia autoja sinne päästetään. Vaikkei virroitinta olisikaan.
Äkkinäiset väistöt moottoritienopeuksissa tekee virroitintekniikalle haasteita.  Auton kriittisten toimintojen varmistaminen sähkönsyötön katketessa on helpohkosti toteutettavissa. Onhan se sitä jo olemassa olevissa autoissa. Siis jos verrataan ajojännitteen katkeamista langoista dieselin sammumiseen. Kondensaattorit ja akut tarjoaa toimintojen ylläpitoon vielä lisää mahdollisuuksia. 

Pari asiaa, joita tuli mieleen: mitähän itse virroitin tykkää kun äkkiseltään taas siinä motarinopeudessa joutuukin pois langan alta. 
Ajolankavaurioiden mahdollisuus tieliikenteessä on näin näppiksen ääressä ajateltuna suurempi kuin kiskokaluston kohdalla. Tienpinnan pitäisi olla lähes täysin tasainen kun huomioidaan vähänkin nykyisten kaltaisten kuormurien lievä heijaaminen pienissäkin epätasaisuuksissa. Ihan eri luokan haaste tekniikalle pitää epätasaisessa menossa virroitin kiinni langassa kuin kaupunkinopeuksilla.
Tietysti virroittimen rakenteessa on jo pyritty vaurioita ehkäisemään,  jo ihan nykyisenkaltaisissa ja vähän vanhemmissakin kiskokaluston virroittimissa.  Pyritään rakenteellisesti esim.ohjaamaan ettei ajolanka tarraisi poikkeustapauksissa virroittimeen kiinni.

Sitten ne kuuluisat ja monesti aliarvioidut talviolosuhteet, joita itse tituleeraan erityisolosuhteiksi :Very Happy:   Keski-Euroopassa ongelmana on lumi (ja loska ym.). Luntahan voi tulla paljonkin ja kriittistä on tuossa tien talvikunnossapito,  ei saa kovin paksua lumikerrosta olla pyörän ja tien välissä korottamassa. 
Meillä Pohjolassa onkin sitten kertaluokkaa kovempi haaste kun on lumen lisäksi pakkaset. Voi olla, että jos tuokin esittelyvideo olisi kuvattu vaikka talven 2010-2011 pakkasilla Suomessa tai Ruotsissa, olisi Actrosin virroittimien nosto- ja laskuoperaation esittely vaatinut vähän pidemmän videon.  
Mutta tämänlainen kehitystyö on hieno juttu. Eikä tähänkään mitään sellaisia haasteita liity, mitä ei tämän hetken tekniikalla pystyisi voittamaan. Tietysti kaikki on kiinni lopulta siitä, miten käyttökelponen ja kustannustehokkaaksi systeemi saadaan.

Ehkäpä tästäkin tulee joskus käyttövarma ja edullinen rahtausmuoto. Uskon, että tulemme kuulemaan tästä vielä ja muualtakin kuin vain valmistajan sivuilta. Aika paljon taitaa kuitenkin vielä Vantaassa vettä virrata, että kuljetusyrittäjä selviää tuollaisen kanssa pienemmillä kuluilla kuin hankkimalla se perinteinen R-Scania vaikka se tilattaisiin kaikilla herkuilla tai vaikka naftan hinta tuplaantuisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pari asiaa, joita tuli mieleen: mitähän itse virroitin tykkää kun äkkiseltään taas siinä motarinopeudessa joutuukin pois langan alta.


Voisin kuvitella, ettei ole kovinkaan iso suunnitteluongelma saada virroitin laskeutumaan nopeasti, jos kamera huomaa ajolangan ajautuvan pois virroittimen päältä. Virroittimenhan ei edes tarvitse ehtiä laskeutua kokonaan, kunhan sen nostava voima saadaan lopetettua. Ja virroittimen muotoilulla varmasti saadaan aikaa paljon. Junissa sellaista ei ole ollut tarpeen edes yrittää keksiä, koska juna ei ajolangan alta ajaudu pois samalla tavoin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä siis puhuin sähkömoottorista, en dieselmoottorista.


No niinpäs puhuitkin. Mutta joka tapauksessa, ei sekään tule kysymykseen, että ajojohtovirralla toiminut sähkömoottori muuttuu yllättäen jarruksi, jota kuljettaja ei hallitse. Auton hallinnan täytyy olla kuljettajalla, vaikka autossa olisikin nykyaikaisia luistonestoja ja jarrutuksen tasaajia. Niiden tulee toimia kuljettajan apuna ja kuljettajan kontrollissa, ei niin, että auto puuhastelee itsekseen. Ja se tarkoittaa, että vaikka autosta katoaa ajojohtovirta, auton toiminta ei saa siitä muuttua miksikään. Jos sillä hetkellä on veto päällä, vedon on myös pysyttävä päällä.

Käytännössä tämä hoitunee sillä, että auton hallinta toimii ajojohtovirralla vain välillisesti. Välitön auton energianlähde on akku tai kondensaattori. Ajojohdosta ja dieselmoottorista vain ladataan välitöntä energialähdettä ja syötetään auton järjestelmiä rinnankytkettynä.

Voisin kuvitella, että sivuttaissiirtoa havaitaan ja hallitaan paremmin virroittimiin liittyvällä anturoinnilla kuin kameran kuvalla. Anturointi on yksinkertaisempi ja siten luotettavampi. Virroitinten reunoilla olevat alaspäin taitetut viikset antavat tilaisuuden havaita, onko pystyliike auton kulusta johtuvaa vai ei, ja siten on aikaa ja tilaisuus estää sivuun siirtyneiden virroitinten liike ylöspäin ja aloittaa alasveto.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> No niinpäs puhuitkin. Mutta joka tapauksessa, ei sekään tule kysymykseen, että ajojohtovirralla toiminut sähkömoottori muuttuu yllättäen jarruksi, jota kuljettaja ei hallitse.


En kyllä usko, että auton ohjattavuuden säilyttäminen kuluttaisi niin paljon virtaa, että automaattinen sähköinen jarrutus kovin tehokas olisi. Mutta ei kannattane jatkaa tätä keskustelua, koska autoissa joka tapauksessa on akku.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:03 ----------




> Jos sillä hetkellä on veto päällä, vedon on myös pysyttävä päällä.


Minusta tämä on kuitenkin hieman outo vaatimus, kun ei sitä voi taata pelkällä dieselmoottorillakaan. Miten kuljettajat nykyisin sitten selviävät moottori-, vaihdelaatikko- ja kytkinrikoista ja polttoaineen loppumisesta?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:03 ----------




> Käytännössä tämä hoitunee sillä, että auton hallinta toimii ajojohtovirralla vain välillisesti. Välitön auton energianlähde on akku tai kondensaattori. Ajojohdosta ja dieselmoottorista vain ladataan välitöntä energialähdettä ja syötetään auton järjestelmiä rinnankytkettynä.


En ole sähköinsinööri, mutta en silti ymmärrä, miksi sanot akun olevan välitön energianlähde, mutta joka kuitenkin kytketään rinnan. Akkuhan silloin ei ole välitön energianlähde, vaan se ajolangan virta on. Mutta muuttuu välittömäksi energianlähteeksi välittömästi [pun not intended] kun virta kytkeytyy pois.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minusta tämä on kuitenkin hieman outo vaatimus, kun ei sitä voi taata pelkällä dieselmoottorillakaan. Miten kuljettajat nykyisin sitten selviävät moottori-, vaihdelaatikko- ja kytkinrikoista ja polttoaineen loppumisesta?


Moottorin sammuminen tai gason loppuminen ovat eri asia kuin akkinäinen väistämisen tarve. Ajojohtojärjestelmässä äkkinäinen väistäminen johtaa sähkönsyötön loppumiseen ja se ei saa johtaa vedon menettämiseen. Eihän äkkiväistö johda vedon menettämiseen dieselautollakaan.




> En ole sähköinsinööri, mutta en silti ymmärrä, miksi sanot akun olevan välitön energianlähde, mutta joka kuitenkin kytketään rinnan. Akkuhan silloin ei ole välitön energianlähde, vaan se ajolangan virta on. Mutta muuttuu välittömäksi energianlähteeksi välittömästi [pun not intended] kun virta kytkeytyy pois.


Näinhän se voi olla käytännnössä, kun ajolangasta saa tarpeeksi tehoa. Sarjahybridin periaate vaan on, että moottori käyttää akusta tulevaa sähköä ja ulkoinen energialähde syöttää akkua. Oli se ulkoinen energianlähde sitten ajojohto tai dieselin pyörittämä generaattori. Ajoneuvo siis toimii aina, eikä siihen vaikuta se, onko ulkoinen syöttö päällä vai ei. Käytännössähän sitten sähkö tulee ulkoisesta lähteestä, jos akku on täynnä ja ulkoisen lähteen teho riittää moottorin ottotehoon.

Jos ajatellaan kansanomaisemmin, niin sarjahybridiauto tomii akulla ja ilmajohto tai dieselaggregaatti vaan auttavat akkua. Rinnakkaishybridi on toisin päin. Auto toimii dieselillä, jota akku sähkömoottorin kanssa välillä auttaa.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sarjahybridin periaate vaan on, että moottori käyttää akusta tulevaa sähköä ja ulkoinen energialähde syöttää akkua.


Mun tietääkseni sarjahybridin idea on kylläkin, että autossa dieselmoottori ei pyöritä pyöriä vaan sähkömoottoria. Eikä siinä sähkönsyöttö mene akun kautta vaan rinnan akun kanssa. Rinnakkaishybridissä dieselmoottori pyörittää pyöriä mekaanisella välityksellä. En ymmärrä, mikä olisi edes hyöty kytkeä akku sarjaan, tai miten se ylipäätään edes onnistuu, kun akkuahan voi ladata vain yksistä navoista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun tietääkseni sarjahybridin idea on kylläkin, että autossa dieselmoottori ei pyöritä pyöriä vaan sähkömoottoria. Eikä siinä sähkönsyöttö mene akun kautta vaan rinnan akun kanssa. Rinnakkaishybridissä dieselmoottori pyörittää pyöriä mekaanisella välityksellä. En ymmärrä, mikä olisi edes hyöty kytkeä akku sarjaan, tai miten se ylipäätään edes onnistuu, kun akkuahan voi ladata vain yksistä navoista.


Juu. Sarjahybridissä moottori, akku ja generaattori ovat kytketyt sähköisesti rinnan, ei sarjassa. Siitä siis tietenkin tulee nimitys _sarja_hybridi.  :Wink:  Mutta polttomoottorin tarkoitus on nimenomaan ladata akkua, sillä polttomoottorin teho ei edes ole niin suuri kuin autoa kuljettavan sähkömoottorin teho. Polttomoottori lataa akkua tarvittaessa, auto kulkee energialla, jonka se ottaa akusta, joka pystyy antamaa energiaa kyllin suurella teholla. Sarja-sana tulee siis siitä, että auto rakentuu kolmen komponentin sarjasta: polttomoottorigeneraattori, akku ja ajomoottori.

Rinnakkaishybridissä sähkö- ja polttomoottorikäyttö ovat rinnankytkettyjä, mutta mekaaninen voimansiirto on sarjaankytketty samalla sarjan käsitteellä kuin sarjahybridissä ovat polttomoottorigeneraattori, akku ja ajomoottori.

Sellainenkin rakenne on kyllä käytössä, jossa polttomoottori pyörittää sähkömoottoria. Sitä sanotaan sähköiseksi voimansiirroksi. Sanotaan esimerkiksi, että on dieselsähköinen veturi. Sellaisia ovat meillä olleet Dr12 ja Dr13 ja on vieläkin Dr16. Näitä ei sanota hybrideiksi, ja niissä dieselmoottorin nettotehon on oltava vähintään sen suuruinen kuin on ajomoottoreiden yhteinen teho. On myös dieselhydraulinen voimansiirto, on käytössä vetureissa myös, mutta myös sellaisissa vehkeissä, kuin satamien konttinosturit.

Olen myös ollut dieselsähköisen bussin kyydissä. Nancyn kaupungissa Ranskassa on johdinautoja, joissa on myös dieselgeneraattori. Autoissa ei ole akkuja ajomoottoreiden käyttöön, joten ilman ajolankoja ajettaessa dieseli huutaa melkoisilla kierroksilla, koska se jauhaa sähköä suoraan ajomoottoreille. Hessin valmisatma Jokerilla koeajossa ollut hybridi oli myös tällainen. Mutta sen teki hybridiksi se, että siinä oli superkondensaattorit jarrutusenergian varastointiin. Pariin otteeseen tämä bussi pysähtyi kesken matkaa, kun kondensaattorit tyhjenivät, eikä dieselistä riittänyt puhtia sekä ladata kondensaattoreita että kiihdyttää bussia. Tosin pysähdys taisi olla joko käyttövirhe tai bussin ohjelmavirhe, sillä tilanne pitäisi ratkaista yksinkertaisesti siten, että bussi vaan kiihtyy hitaasti, kun aputehoa kondensaattoreista ei ole saatavilla.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Scania toimittaa 101 kpl kolmiakselisen telijohdinauton alustamodulia Sao Paoloon (Brasilia).

http://www.busstidningen.se/2012/11/...a-fran-scania/

----------


## petrotrain

Petroskoi johdinauto: 1960s-1980s
Petroskoi johsinauto: 2000s

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Myös Sveitsin La Chaux-de-Fonds kaavailee johdinautoliikenteen lakkauttamista lähitulevaisuudessa. Vihreät vastustavat.


Vihreät voittivat, johdinautot pelastuivat sittenkin, ainakin tältä erää. Tosin linjalle 4 ehdittiin hankkia Solariksen hybridiniveliä ja vastaavat trollikat myytiin Salzburgiin. Linjoilla 1 ja 2 näkee siis edelleen johdinautoja, aseman edustan katutöistä huolimatta. Muutaman kuvan laitan verkkoon, kunhan pääsen takaisin Suomeen.

----------


## Salomaa

Uusi Raitio-lehti ilmestyi ja olipas paljon mielenkiintoista luettavaa. Mielenkiintoinen oli mm. artikkeli Tampereen johdinautoista. Artikkelin loppupuolella tulee ilmi, että Tampereella ei tehty päätöstä johdinautoliikenteen lopettamisesta. Mutta liikenne loppui kuitenkin. 

Jutussa kerrotaan että kaupunginvaltuusto suhtautui myönteisesti korjaus- ja kehittämistoimenpiteisiin, joilla johdinautoliikennettä olisi voitu jatkaa. Mutta kaupunginhallitus oli eri mieltä. Tämä on mielenkiintoinen asia, josta mielellään kuulisi lisäselvityksiä. 

Lukija pohtii, että oliko tuolloin(vai onko edelleen) Tampereella kaupunginhallitus ylin päättävä elin.

----------


## pehkonen

> Lukija pohtii, että oliko tuolloin(vai onko edelleen) Tampereella kaupunginhallitus ylin päättävä elin.


Nykyään on näin: http://www.tampere.fi/hallintojatalous.html 

---
Tampereen kaupungin ylintä päätösvaltaa käyttää kaupunginvaltuusto, jossa on 67 valtuutettua. Valtuutetut ja heidän varajäsenensä valitaan joka neljäs vuosi toimitettavissa kunnallisvaaleissa.

Kaupunginhallitus vastaa kaupungin hallinnosta ja taloudenpidosta sekä valtuuston päätösten valmistelusta, täytäntöönpanosta ja laillisuuden valvonnasta.

----------


## Salomaa

Löytyi toinen viestiketju *Johdinautolakkautukset Helsingissä ja Tampereella - vastoin päätöksiä?*  Sieltä voi lukea että pelattiin vilunkia lopettamisasiassa. Vielä pitää yrittää arvioida, miksi pelattiin vilunkia. Eiköhän se ole sitten taloudellisesti jonkun etu kun myydään dieselbusseja, ilmeisesti veli on taas auttanut veljeä ja silloin ei kaikkia asioita kerrota julkisuuteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Löytyi toinen viestiketju *Johdinautolakkautukset Helsingissä ja Tampereella - vastoin päätöksiä?*  Sieltä voi lukea että pelattiin vilunkia lopettamisasiassa. Vielä pitää yrittää arvioida, miksi pelattiin vilunkia. Eiköhän se ole sitten taloudellisesti jonkun etu kun myydään dieselbusseja, ilmeisesti veli on taas auttanut veljeä ja silloin ei kaikkia asioita kerrota julkisuuteen.


Kuten varmaan tiedät, Helsingissä HKL teki niin, että se osti johdinautoihin osoitetuilla rahoilla dieselbusseja. Muodollisesti tämä perusteltiin johdinautopäätöksen huolimattomalla sanamuodolla. Mutta asiallisesti HKL teki toisin kuin valtuusto oli päättänyt.

En osaa sanoa mitään Hyvien Veljien suhteista, mutta HKL:ssä oli silloin hyvin vahva henki johdinautoja vastaan. Kokeilut venäläisillä autoilla ja SWS-prototyypillä olivat HKL:n viivytystaistelua valtuuston tahtoa vastaan. Ja kuten tiedetään, HKL tämän taistelun voitti.

Kehnojen venäläisbussien kanssa onnistuttiin osoittamaan, että johdinautot ovat niin huonoja, etteivät kuljettajat suostu niitä ajamaan. SWS:n avulla taas onnistuttiin osoittamaan, että johdinauto on aivan liian kallis ja hankala. SWS:ään vaadittiin aggregaatti, koska johdinautojen vahingoksi asetettiin muka välttämätön ehto, että varikolle pitää voida ajaa ilman ajojohtoja. Lisäksi dieselbussista sähköbussiksi muutettu Sisun alusta oli ongelmallinen ja tarkoitukseen sopimaton muutenkin.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Kuten varmaan tiedät, Helsingissä HKL teki niin, että se osti johdinautoihin osoitetuilla rahoilla dieselbusseja.


Minua kiinnostaa, mitkä tuolloin hankituista dieselbusseista   oli hankittu nimenomaan noilla johdinautoille osoitetuilla rahoilla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minua kiinnostaa, mitkä tuolloin hankituista dieselbusseista   oli hankittu nimenomaan noilla johdinautoille osoitetuilla rahoilla?


Muistaakseni jossain Raitio-lehdessä tai SRS:n nettisivuilla on ollut artikkeli, jossa asia on yksityiskohtaisesti selostettu.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

Iveco näkyy julkaiseen BUSWorld 2013-messuilla varsin erikoisen näköisen 4-akselisen latausvirroittimella varustetun akkubussiuutuuden, Ellisupin: http://www.iveco.com/en-us/press-roo...rt-sector.aspx

Projekti on tehty yhdessä Michelinin kanssa ja mukana on muutama ranskalainen partneri. Bussi on 12,4 metriä pitkä ja esillä olleessa yksilössä oli 26 istumapaikka. Bussia on testattu Grenoblessa ja Pariisissa. Bussi komeilee uusimman (12/2013) Stadtverkehr-lehden kannessa ja siitä on BUSWorld 2013-messuista kertovassa artikkelissa lyhyt esittely.

----------


## vristo

> Muistaakseni jossain Raitio-lehdessä tai SRS:n nettisivuilla on ollut artikkeli, jossa asia on yksityiskohtaisesti selostettu.
> 
> Antero


Itse muistan, että johdinautokauden jälkeen, että linjalla h14 näkyi autot sarjasta 600-609 (Volvo B59/Wiima K100). Isovanhempani asuivat aikanaan Topeliuksenkadulla ja matkustin ko. linjalla viikoittain tuolloin. 

Mä tunnen HKL:n 70-luvun bussit ja mua kiinnostaa,  mitkä tuolloin hankituista busseista on hankittu johdinautovaroin.

----------


## Compact

Trollid hakkavad Tallinnast kaduma eli "Peikot ovat häviämässä Tallinnasta", kuten Google-kääntäjä tämän otsikon hauskasti kertoo. 

Virontuntijat voinevat valaista asiaa hieman enemmän...

----------


## Elias

> Trollid hakkavad Tallinnast kaduma eli "Peikot ovat häviämässä Tallinnasta", kuten Google-kääntäjä tämän otsikon hauskasti kertoo. 
> 
> Virontuntijat voinevat valaista asiaa hieman enemmän...


Trollibuss tarkoittaa johdinautoa.

Uutisessa kerrotaan, että johdinautoverkko on alttiina häiriöille kuten sähkökatkoille ja ajoittain joudutaan esimerkiksi kolarin takia pysäyttämään johdinautoliikenne kokonaan hetkellisesti. Tämä ongelma ratkeaisi jos johdinauton korvaisi normaalilla bussilla, sähköbussilla, hybridibussilla tai kaasubussilla. Tallinnassa on tällä hetkellä 91 johdinautoa joista 30 on vanhoja Skoda-merkkisiä. Niiden ovisysteemi on viime vuosisadalta ja ovet ovat olleet usean onnettomuuden syynä (siis lähinnä matkustajia ovien väliin jäänyt). Linjojen määrää aiotaan vähentää lähitulevaisuudessa ja pitemmällä tähtäimellä mahdollisesti lakkauttaa kokonaan johdinautoliikenne. "51 uutta Solaris-johdinautoa kuitenkin jäävät kyyditsemään tallinnalaisia vielä pitkän aikaa."

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tietämättä sen tarkemmin matkustajamääriä, uskoisin linjan 9 olevan seuraava johdinautolinja, mikä muutetaan tavalliseksi bussilinjaksi.

----------


## Max

Puhuttiin tuossa jutussa siitäkin, että raitiovaunujen roolia keskustassa tahdotaan vahvistaa ja että kaupungilla olisi jonkinlainen suunnitelma raitiotien rakentamisesta lentoasemalle ja sen jälkeen mahdollisesti satamaan. Johdinautot kai Tallinnassa ajelevat enimmäkseen neuvostoajan suurlähiöihin, joten niiden korvaamista raitioteillä ei taida olla mietitty.

Raitiolinjoilla 3 ja 4 alkaa remontti mahdollisesti jo maaliskuussa, sekin tuossa sanottiin.

----------


## Eppu

Itse asiassa:
_"Savisaar ütles eile Tallinna TV saates «TeleTallinn. Linnapea tund» vaatajate küsimustele vastates, et linnavõimul pole plaanis trolliliiklust ära kaotada. «Ma panen tähele, et viimastel päevadel on meedias olnud juttu, nagu me tahaksime trollid ära kaotada. Mitte keegi ei taha trolle ära kaotada. Kui räägiti millegi ära kaotamisest, siis oli jutt nendest vanadest trollidest. Me tahame kaasaegseid ja moodsaid trolle, jutt ei ole trolliliikluse ärakaotamisest. Seda me ei ole kunagi rääkinud,» rääkis Savisaar telesaates."_

Eli suomeksi: kaupunginjohtaja Edgar Savisaar kertoo, että rollikoita ei varsinaisesti hävitetä eli ettei niistä kokonaan haluta luopua. Ainoastaan oli kyse näistä vanhoista Skodista."Me haluamme nykyaikaisia  rollikoita, kyse ei ole johdinautoliikenteen lopettamisesta."

http://tallinncity.postimees.ee/2672...le-ara-kaotada

Ja miksipä hävittäkään ainakaan vielä pitkään aikaan, kun moisen vempeleen käyttöikäkin on reilusti pitempi kuin tavallisessa linja-autolla. Tietty linjaverkkoa voisi mielestäni hieman kehittää ja mahdollisesti päällekkäisyyksiä karsia. Esimerkiksi molemmilta keskustan pään haaroilta vain yksi linja kaikkiin lähiöiden haaroihin ja Keskuse-kadun lenkki pois. Toki nykytilannekin on jo melko lähellä tällaista...

----------


## hmikko

Nostanpa tämän ketjun nyt, kun HSL on päättänyt panostaa akkukäyttöisiin busseihin. Taannoinen selvitys, jossa päädyttiin suosittamaan johdinautojen suhteen odottamista ja tekniikan kehittymisen seuraamista, näyttäis mahdollisesti osuneen oikeaan. HSL:n on nyt mainittu tavoittelevan sähköbusseille lähes kolmanneksen osuutta busseista kymmenessä vuodessa, mikä taitaa olla reilusti enemmän kuin missään johdinautosuunnitelmassa. Jos akkubussit osoittautuvat toimiviksi ja niitä oikeasti tulee 400 kymmenessä vuodessa, niin ne syrjäyttänevät johdinautot lopullisesti.

----------


## petteri

> Jos akkubussit osoittautuvat toimiviksi ja niitä oikeasti tulee 400 kymmenessä vuodessa, niin ne syrjäyttänevät johdinautot lopullisesti.


Tuo riippunee johdinauton määritelmästä. Minusta akkubussien lisääntyminen voi hyvin tarkoittaa, että esimerkiksi osalla reitin pituudesta ja päätepysäkeillä on ajojohtimet, joilla ladataan autoa, joka paikassa johtimia ei kyllä tarvitse olla. Akkubussia tarvitsee kuitenkin ladata aika usein, jottei akkujen koko kasva aivan tolkuttomaksi. Talvi-ilmasto vielä korostaa latauksen tarvetta, kun esimerkiksi 25 asteen pakkasessa akuilla ajettavissa oleva matka tipahtaa jopa kolmasosaan, kesäilmaan verrattuna.

Ajojohtomaisessa latauksessa on paljon etuja. Esimerkiksi auto on helppo ja nopea kytkeä lataukseen ja irrottaa siitä, koska jos latausjohto on auton yläpuolella, se on aika lailla ulkopuolisten henkilöiden tavoittamattomissa. Tasavirta ei myöskään yleensä ottaen aiheuta suurta vaaraa ympäristölle, vaikka siirrettäisiin suuriakin energiamääriä, paljaassakaan johdossa, tuo on tärkeää kaupunkioloissa. Akkuja kuitenkin pohjimmiltaan ladataan tasavirralla ja muuntajien on mm. paino- tila- ja lämpösyistä usein kuitenkin hyvä olla auton ulkopuolella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos akkubussit osoittautuvat toimiviksi ja niitä oikeasti tulee 400 kymmenessä vuodessa, niin ne syrjäyttänevät johdinautot lopullisesti.


Tällä hetkellä näyttää todellakin vahvasti olevan näin. Kun sähköbussi saadaan toimimaan ilman rataa, silloin sähköbussi yhdistää sähkökäytön ja bussin edut, kun johdinauto yhdistää raideliikenteen ja bussin haitat saavuttaakseen sähkökäytön edut.

Mutta akkubussin menestymiseksi pitää ymmärtää, minkälaisessa käytössä se on eduksi. Akkubussi ei korvaa johdinautoa, vaan sellaista bussiliikennettä, jota ei voi kustannussyistä kuvitella johdinautoksi. Eli harvaan liikennöityjä reittejä. Niillehän ei johdinautoa voi tuoda, koska ajojohtimia ei kannata rakentaa.

Akkubussi ei sovi myöskään pitkille linjoille. Ollakseen teknistaloudellisesti mielekäs, akkubussi pitää voida ladata usein. Bussin tavanomainen pysäkkiaika on niin lyhyt, että pysäkkilataus ei ole järkevä vaihtoehto. Siten tiheä lataaminen on mahdollista vain päätepysäkeillä, joilla voi järjestää periaatteessa miten pitkän latausajan vain matkustajapalvelun kärsimättä. Ja kun reitin pituus eli päätepysäkin lataustarve ja latausaika ovat tasapainossa, lataustehoksi riittää se, mitä kaupunkialueen normaali sähköverkko kykenee ongelmitta tarjoamaan.

Pitkillä ja suuremman kysynnän reiteillä oikea valinta on edelleen ratikka. Näin on myös HSL:n alueella, eikä sitä muuta akkubussi sen enempää kuin johdinautokaan. Ei myöskään raskasraide, jolle seudulla ei ole todellista tarvetta missään ja keinotekoisella matkustajavirtojen keskittämisellä aikaansaatu minimikysynnän potentiaali on jo käytetty.

HSL voi siis päästä hyvään akkubussien osuuteen panostamalla mittavasti raitioverkon lisäämiseen niin, että bussilinjasto voi koostua suunnilleen enintään 56 kilometriä pitkistä linjoista. Näiden linjojen molemmat päätepysäkit ovat syrjässä, eli linjat ovat heilureita, jotka ajavat asemien ja ratikkapysäkkien kautta. Busseja ei kuitenkaan ladata näillä, vaan siellä syrjässä, jossa bussi voi olla ladattavana vaikka yhden vuorovälin. Sillä siellä syrjässä on tilaa, jota ei ole asemilla eikä ratikkapysäkeillä (verratkaa vaikka yhtä parhaista metron vaihtoasemista, Siilitietä).

Kaikkia pitkiä bussilinjoja ei voi muuttaa ratikoiksi, koska harvan asutuksen alueilla on pitkiä ja vähän kuormitettuja linjoja. Niille sopivat parhaiten ehkä (bio)dieselhybridit.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Tuo riippunee johdinauton määritelmästä. Minusta akkubussien lisääntyminen voi hyvin tarkoittaa, että esimerkiksi osalla reitin pituudesta ja päätepysäkeillä on ajojohtimet, joilla ladataan autoa, joka paikassa johtimia ei kyllä tarvitse olla. Akkubussia tarvitsee kuitenkin ladata aika usein, jottei akkujen koko kasva aivan tolkuttomaksi. Talvi-ilmasto vielä korostaa latauksen tarvetta, kun esimerkiksi 25 asteen pakkasessa akuilla ajettavissa oleva matka tipahtaa jopa kolmasosaan, kesäilmaan verrattuna.
> 
> Ajojohtomaisessa latauksessa on paljon etuja. Esimerkiksi auto on helppo ja nopea kytkeä lataukseen ja irrottaa siitä, koska jos latausjohto on auton yläpuolella, se on aika lailla ulkopuolisten henkilöiden tavoittamattomissa. Tasavirta ei myöskään yleensä ottaen aiheuta suurta vaaraa ympäristölle, vaikka siirrettäisiin suuriakin energiamääriä, paljaassakaan johdossa, tuo on tärkeää kaupunkioloissa. Akkuja kuitenkin pohjimmiltaan ladataan tasavirralla ja muuntajien on mm. paino- tila- ja lämpösyistä usein kuitenkin hyvä olla auton ulkopuolella.


Miten tuo jatkuva virroittimen nostaminen ja laskeminen tehtäisiin? Ihan niin, että kuljetta kävelee auton taakse sovittamaan virroittimen langalla, vai olisiko joku konenäköön perustuva vauhdissa toimiva automaatti? Meinaan johdinautohan tarvitsee paluujohdon ja se seilaa ja sen halutaan voida seilaavan muutaman kaistan alueella, joten tankovirroitin tarvitaan. 

Jossain olen nähnyt konseptikuvia autosta, jossa on ratikkamainen hiilihankainvirroitin, jolla autoa ladataan pysäkkien kohdalle asennetuilla lyhyillä ajojohdinjaksoilla.

----------


## Piirka

Bergenin ainokaisen trollikkalinjan tulevaisuus näyttää valoisalta. Lääninhallinto päätti torstaina panostaa infraan ensinnäkin ostamalla sen Tideltä (nykyseltä liikennöitsijältä) 2,2 miljoonalla eurolla ja toisekseen uudistamalla johdinjärjestelmän 1,4 miljoonalla eurolla. Keskustassa Nygatenilla ja Kong Oscars gatella johtimet tulisi tsekkiläisen firman mukaan vaihtaa mitä pikimmin (120.00 euroa) ja myöhemmin nelisen kilometriä johdinta sekä 125-150 kannatinpylvästä.

Liikennöintisopimus Tiden kanssa päättyy myöhemmin tänä vuonna ja kustantaa vuodessa 580.000 euroa. Moni politiikko on ollut sitä mieltä, että sopimus on ollut liian kallis ja johdinautoliikenne tulisi korvata biokaasubusseilla.

Lääninhallinnon päättäjät päättivät kuitenkin, että seuraavassa kilpailutuksessa johdinautoliikenne jatkuu. Koska vuoroväliä on tihennetty 10 minuuttiin, ei kaikkiin vuoroihin ole riittänyt johdinautoja. Nykyisten 6-7 auton lisäksi on kaavailuissa 2-3 uuden auton hankinta. Autot vuokrataan kilpailutuksen voittaneelle liikennöitsijälle. Jatkossa bussit ja johdinverkoston huoltaa Bybanen AS vuosittaiseen hintaan 175.00 euroa.

Lääninhallinnossa on kaavailtu linjan pidentämistä Sædaleniin ja Nesttuniin (korvaisi ilmeisesti nykyisen linjan 80) sekä keskustan lounaispuoliseen Laksevågiin, joihin ei välttämättä rakenneta johdinverkostoa. Sen sijaan johdinautoihin asennettaisiin akut, jotka latautuisivat johdinosuudella ja uusille alueille ajetaan sitten akuilla. (Bergens Tidende).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 01:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 01:13 ----------




> Miten tuo jatkuva virroittimen nostaminen ja laskeminen tehtäisiin? Ihan niin, että kuljetta kävelee auton taakse sovittamaan virroittimen langalla, vai olisiko joku konenäköön perustuva vauhdissa toimiva automaatti? Meinaan johdinautohan tarvitsee paluujohdon ja se seilaa ja sen halutaan voida seilaavan muutaman kaistan alueella, joten tankovirroitin tarvitaan. 
> 
> Jossain olen nähnyt konseptikuvia autosta, jossa on ratikkamainen hiilihankainvirroitin, jolla autoa ladataan pysäkkien kohdalle asennetuilla lyhyillä ajojohdinjaksoilla.


Jossain päin maailmaa on ollut käytössä automaattinen virroittimen nosto-operaatiojärjestelmä. Pysäkillä seistessä kuljettaja painaa nappia ja trollikkavirroittimet ohjautuvat itsekseen kohti ajolankoja.

Wienessä ja Uumajassa on ainakin näitä ratikkamaisia virrottimia, jolla akut ladataan. Video Uumajan Hybricon-bussista. Lataussessio alkaa kohdasta n. 2 min.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jossain päin maailmaa on ollut käytössä automaattinen virroittimen nosto-operaatiojärjestelmä. Pysäkillä seistessä kuljettaja painaa nappia ja trollikkavirroittimet ohjautuvat itsekseen kohti ajolankoja.


Ranska käyköön esimerkkinä käsitteestä "jossain päin maailmaa". Tuollaiset järjestelyt ovat arkipäivää paljon muuallakin, muun muassa Latvian Riiassa. 

St. Gallenissa kulkee nykään johdinautojen kanssa yhteisessä liikenteessä johdinauton ja akkusähköbussin välimuoto. Yksi paikallinen trolleynivelbussi on varustettu akuilla, joilla ensisijaisesti ajetaan, mutta niitä voi ladata trollikoiden ajolangasta. Tämän hetkisessä tilanteessa on kysymys kokeilusta.

On selviä viitteitä siitä, että johdinautot, sähköbussit ja ladattavat dieselhybridit yhdistyvät - tai ainakin lähentyvät toisiaan merkittävästi - jossain vaiheessa. Useat pitkään vain polttomoottorikäyttöön panostaneet alan toimijat ovat muuttaneet strategioitaan merkittävästi ja alkaneet puhua tosissaan tieliikenteen sähköistämisestä. Siinä puhutaan jo paljon suuremmistakin asioista kuin vain HSL:n 12 (akku)sähköbussin hankinnasta.

----------


## hylje

Akkubussi on sinänsä vain joustavampi johdinauto. 

Jos latausmenetelmäksi standardoidaan johdinautoista tutut tangot ja tankojen kanssa toimivat ilmajohdot, voidaan latausta tehdä linjan varrellakin, taipaleilla joilla johtimia voi useampi bussilinja käyttää. Varataan vain pysäkit, joilla ehtii ja mahtuu kytkemään tangot johtimiin. Vilkkaita runko-osuuksia sähköistämällä ja niitä ketjuttamalla voi pidentää akkubussin kantomatkaa ja lyhentää kääntöpaikan latausaikoja.

----------


## Piirka

> Ranska käyköön esimerkkinä käsitteestä "jossain päin maailmaa".


Kiitos, noita "tötsiä" googlasin youtubea silmälläpitäen.




> Varataan vain pysäkit, joilla ehtii ja mahtuu kytkemään tangot johtimiin. Vilkkaita runko-osuuksia sähköistämällä ja niitä ketjuttamalla voi pidentää akkubussin kantomatkaa ja lyhentää kääntöpaikan latausaikoja.


Yritin siis löytää joskus muinoin näkemäni youtube tms videon, jossa johdinauton virroittimet nousevat automaattisesti kohti Rattivaunun kuvan kaltaisia tötsiä. En löytänyt, mutta automatiikka on kuitenkin olemassa. Kuljettajan ei siis tarvitse nousta paikaltaan asentamaan virrtoittimet paikoilleen. Ne kohdistuvat nopeasti, pysäkilläolon aikana.

Landskronaan hankittiin toissavuonna viides johdinauto, johon asennettiin akut SlideIn -projektin merkeissä. Tällä akkujohdinautobussilla ajetaan johdinautolinjalla 3, jolloin akut latautuvat. Akuilla ajetaan linjoilla 4 ja 5. (SlideIn -projektin mukaan akut riittävät 20 km:n matkalle). Aamun ensimmäinen kierros kolmosella, josta siirrytään keskustassa vitoselle ja lennossa vaihdetaan neloselle (kartta). Kun bussi saapuu nelosena asemalla vaihtaa se kolmoselle, yhden kierroksen ajaksi, jonka jälkeen ajetaan nelos-vitos linjaa keskustaan ja jälleen taas kolmoselle jne. Ilmeisesti Landskronassa ei ole noita ilmajohtotötsiä, joten kuljettajan pitää manuaalisesti asentaa virroittimet paikoilleen. Irroitus johtimista taitaa sen sijaan toimia automaattisesti? Ainakin eräässä youtubevideossa (ei Landskronassa) virroittimet irtosivat ilmajohdoista komeassa kaaressa. Bussi pysähtyi, virroittimet laskeutuivat ala-asentoon ja virroittimien kiinnikkeet kääntyivät niiden päälle lukitusasentoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

Johdinauton virroittimet saadaan kyllä nousemaan ajojohtoihin ilman käsipeliä, mutta ei sellaisessa ajassa, että akkubussi voisi ladata itseään pysäkillä seistessään. Pysäkkiaika on muutamia sekunteja, joiden kuluessa sarvia ei saada ylös. Saati että sekuntien latauksella olisi juurikaan merkitystä.

Akku-virroittimet -hybridikäyttö on yksinkertainen asia, mutta mielekäs vain silloin, kun on olemassa ajojohtoverkko. Sellaisen perustaminen akkubussien latausjärjestelmäksi ei ole järkevää. HSL-alueella ei ole ajojohtoja missään. Eikä sellaiset edes sovellu hajallaan oleville yksittäisille linjoille.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Mikä on tuollaisen HSL-akkubussin latausvirran laatu, tasavirtaa 600 V, vai taloussähköä?

----------


## hylje

> Johdinauton virroittimet saadaan kyllä nousemaan ajojohtoihin ilman käsipeliä, mutta ei sellaisessa ajassa, että akkubussi voisi ladata itseään pysäkillä seistessään. Pysäkkiaika on muutamia sekunteja, joiden kuluessa sarvia ei saada ylös. Saati että sekuntien latauksella olisi juurikaan merkitystä.
> 
> Akku-virroittimet -hybridikäyttö on yksinkertainen asia, mutta mielekäs vain silloin, kun on olemassa ajojohtoverkko. Sellaisen perustaminen akkubussien latausjärjestelmäksi ei ole järkevää. HSL-alueella ei ole ajojohtoja missään. Eikä sellaiset edes sovellu hajallaan oleville yksittäisille linjoille.


HSL-alueella on kyllä muutamassa kohtaa niin vilkasta bussiliikennettä, että pari-kolme linjaa akkubussittamalla saisi riittävän käyttöasteen ajojohdoille. Mitä muita ehtoja on ajojohtoverkon käyttöönotolle kuin sen käyttöaste? Osuuden alkuun varataan pysäkille ajantasaukseen ja ajojohtojen kytkemiseen muutama minuutti, ja samalla pakotetaan tälle runko-osuudelle tasainen vuoroväli.

Hajallaan oleville yksittäisille linjoille on sitten ne akut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Akku-virroittimet -hybridikäyttö on yksinkertainen asia, mutta mielekäs vain silloin, kun on olemassa ajojohtoverkko. Sellaisen perustaminen akkubussien latausjärjestelmäksi ei ole järkevää. HSL-alueella ei ole ajojohtoja missään. Eikä sellaiset edes sovellu hajallaan oleville yksittäisille linjoille.


Siis voisiko edes kuvitella että ne  käyttäisivät raitioteiden ajojohtoja, eli että spoiviin paikkoihin joissa niitä on, rakennetaan latauspiste sähköbusseille ? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> Siis voisiko edes kuvitella että ne  käyttäisivät raitioteiden ajojohtoja, eli että spoiviin paikkoihin joissa niitä on, rakennetaan latauspiste sähköbusseille ? 
> 
> t. Rainer


En jaksa uskoa, että tuolla konstin päästäisiin sen kummempiin synergiaetuihin kuin pelkällä raitiotien sähköaseman käyttämisellä. Jo ihan siitä syystä, että johdinauto tarvitsee toisenkin sähköjohdon.

----------


## 339-DF

> Siis voisiko edes kuvitella että ne  käyttäisivät raitioteiden ajojohtoja, eli että spoiviin paikkoihin joissa niitä on, rakennetaan latauspiste sähköbusseille?


Teoriassa voi, jos rinnalle lisätään trollia varten toinen ajojohdin, koska se tarvitsee sekä plussan että miinuksen ilmaan. San Franciscossa on näin. Mutta se edellyttää, että ratikassa on tankovirroitin. Muuten ratikan leveä hiilikisko ottaa kiinni niihin molempiin ajojohtimiin.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Akkubussi on sinänsä vain joustavampi johdinauto. 
> 
> Jos latausmenetelmäksi standardoidaan johdinautoista tutut tangot ja tankojen kanssa toimivat ilmajohdot, voidaan latausta tehdä linjan varrellakin, taipaleilla joilla johtimia voi useampi bussilinja käyttää. Varataan vain pysäkit, joilla ehtii ja mahtuu kytkemään tangot johtimiin. Vilkkaita runko-osuuksia sähköistämällä ja niitä ketjuttamalla voi pidentää akkubussin kantomatkaa ja lyhentää kääntöpaikan latausaikoja.


Akkubussien suunnittelussa lähtökohta on tällä hetkellä se, että latausjärjestelmää ei kuljeteta mukana ajoneuvossa. Tämä säästää ajoneuvon painoa ja kustannuksia.

Näin ollen latausjärjestelmä pitää olla pysäkillä. Latausjärjestelmän ja ajoneuvossa olevan akuston välillä pitää olla virtajohtimien lisäksi tiedonsiirtoyhteys, joten johtimia tarvitaan enemmän kuin nuo kaksi.

-Artturi

----------


## Antero Alku

> HSL-alueella on kyllä muutamassa kohtaa niin vilkasta bussiliikennettä, että pari-kolme linjaa akkubussittamalla saisi riittävän käyttöasteen ajojohdoille. Mitä muita ehtoja on ajojohtoverkon käyttöönotolle kuin sen käyttöaste?


Tähän tekee mieli sanoa, että jos on tuollaisia osuuksia, silloin pitää korjata verkon rakennetta. Tuollaisella osuudella pitäisi olla ratikka, ei busseja. Mutta en nyt väitä näin kategorisesti.

Talouden kannalta voidaan laskea, mitä lataus maksaa. Ehkä jossain tilanteessa voisi olla taloudellisempaa ladata johdinauton johtimilla kuin jollain muulla järjestelyllä. Mutta teknistaloudellisesti asia ei ole näin yksioikoinen. Jos kaikkien linjojen busseja ei voi kuitenkaan ladata johdinautojohtimilla, pitää joka tapauksessa hankkia toinenkin latausjärjestelmä. Ja sitten tulee kysymys siitä, ovatko kaikki bussit samanlaisia ja sopivia erilaisiin latausjärjestelmiin vai ei. Järjestelmän kustannusoptimi ei luultavasti olekaan sama kuin yhden verkon osan kustannusoptimi.

Jossain vilahti kuva, että HSL:n tilaamissa busseissa on ratikan virroittimen tapainen virroitin katolla. Tämä näyttää olevan suosittu ratkaisu tällä hetkellä. Virroitin ei ole tarkoitettu ajoon, vaan pysäkkilataukseen, ja se on kaksinapainen. Polvivirroitin on nopea ja turvallinen. Se soveltuu suoraan 750 voltin jännitteelle, jolle sähkökulkuneuvojen tekniikka on tehty. Akkubussi siis ei tarvitse mitään lisää siihen nähden, että siellä on ajomoottorin invertteri ja akkupaketin hallintayksikkö, kuten olisi jos auto olisi johdinauto jarrutusenergian talteenotolla. Pysäkillä tarvitaan tasasuuntaaja ja jännitteensyöttötangot. Paketti on sen verran tiivis, että se voidaan hyvin integroida vaikka pysäkkikatokseen. Sillä kyse ei ole raitiotien tai johdinautojen syöttöasemasta, koska omakotitalon liitäntäteho on riittävä.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Akkubussien suunnittelussa lähtökohta on tällä hetkellä se, että latausjärjestelmää ei kuljeteta mukana ajoneuvossa. Tämä säästää ajoneuvon painoa ja kustannuksia.
> 
> Näin ollen latausjärjestelmä pitää olla pysäkillä. Latausjärjestelmän ja ajoneuvossa olevan akuston välillä pitää olla virtajohtimien lisäksi tiedonsiirtoyhteys, joten johtimia tarvitaan enemmän kuin nuo kaksi.
> 
> -Artturi





> Akkubussi siis ei tarvitse mitään lisää siihen nähden, että siellä on ajomoottorin invertteri ja akkupaketin hallintayksikkö, kuten olisi jos auto olisi johdinauto jarrutusenergian talteenotolla. Pysäkillä tarvitaan tasasuuntaaja ja jännitteensyöttötangot. Paketti on sen verran tiivis, että se voidaan hyvin integroida vaikka pysäkkikatokseen.
> 
> Antero


Mites nämä viestit nyt sopivat yhteen? ArtiZin viestistä saa sen käsityksen, että "laturi" olisi pysäkillä koska painon säästö busseissa ja Anteron viestistä saa sen käsityksen, että "laturi" olisi joka tapauksessa bussissa, koska jarrutusenergian takaisin syöttö (muualle kuin jarruvastuksiin) ?

----------


## Ketorin

> Tähän tekee mieli sanoa, että jos on tuollaisia osuuksia, silloin pitää korjata verkon rakennetta. Tuollaisella osuudella pitäisi olla ratikka, ei busseja. Mutta en nyt väitä näin kategorisesti.
> 
> Antero


Jos ajatellaan, että sähköbussi lataa ajaessaan ratikan ajolangasta, niin tarkoittaisiko se sitä, että Alkulais-Helsinkiläisillä regio-raitioteillä olisi tankovirroitin?

Ennen kuin joku väittää, että tämä ei ole mahdollista ja se on tyhmää, niin niin on tehtykin ainakin Torontossa. Jenkkilä on valtava maa ja ne ovat siellä tehneet sähkön kanssa absoluuttisesti aivan kaiken, mitä vain on kuviteltavissa. En ole nähnyt kulmasta maadoitettua delta-järjestelmää maapaluulla, mutta ihan kaikkea muuta kuviteltavissa olevaa. Tämä Suomessakin nyt yleistyvä säästömuuntajilla tehty kaksipuolinen ratasähköistysmenetelmä oli Amerikassa uutta jo 30-luvulla. Kyllä siellä kaikkia oli/on niin hienoa.





> Mites nämä viestit nyt sopivat yhteen? ArtiZin viestistä saa sen käsityksen, että "laturi" olisi pysäkillä koska painon säästö busseissa ja Anteron viestistä saa sen käsityksen, että "laturi" olisi joka tapauksessa bussissa, koska jarrutusenergian takaisin syöttö (muualle kuin jarruvastuksiin) ?


Sikäli kun tiedän, miten ajoneuvojen sähköakkuja tosiasiallisesti ladataa on, että hyvin pientä akkumäärää kohden (2-8) on oma latausyksikkönsä, joka nykyään on ihan integroitu piiri, joka tarvitsee hyvin vähän diskreettejä tukevia komponentteja ympärilleen. Pointtina kuitenkin, että nämä latausyksiköt aina ratsastaa akkupakettien mukana. Akkupaketteja taas on ketjutettu, eli kytketty sarjaan, josta saadaan riittävä tasajännite, joka voidaan vaihtosuunnata ajomoottorille. Nämä laturit toimivat katkojakäytöllä taloudellisuussyistä, sisään tulee tasajännitettä, joka on jossain määrin korkeampaa kuin akkupakettien napajännite.

En tiedä, miten laturrit saavat virtansa, ovatko ne sitten esimerkiki myös sarjassa ja ottavat yhdessä suurta jännitettä, vai tarvitseeko jokainen laturi oman pienoisjännitesyötön.

----------


## sane

> Talouden kannalta voidaan laskea, mitä lataus maksaa. Ehkä jossain tilanteessa voisi olla taloudellisempaa ladata johdinauton johtimilla kuin jollain muulla järjestelyllä. Mutta teknistaloudellisesti asia ei ole näin yksioikoinen. Jos kaikkien linjojen busseja ei voi kuitenkaan ladata johdinautojohtimilla, pitää joka tapauksessa hankkia toinenkin latausjärjestelmä. Ja sitten tulee kysymys siitä, ovatko kaikki bussit samanlaisia ja sopivia erilaisiin latausjärjestelmiin vai ei. Järjestelmän kustannusoptimi ei luultavasti olekaan sama kuin yhden verkon osan kustannusoptimi.


Ala varmaan elää vielä sen verran, ettei mitään standardia ole olemassa, joka takaisi kaluston olevaan keskenään yhteensopivaa. Epäilisin kuitenkin näin olevan siinä vaiheessa kun HSL alueella ajelee useampi sata sähköbussia, tai vähintäänkin valmistajien kustomoivan tuotteitaan tilaajalle sopivaksi.

Tässä muuten Siemensin virroitinkonsepti, jossa virroittimet nousevat ajossa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiOuBrFC8NM

Taloudellisessa mielessä uskoisin optimoitavien parametrien olevan varsin yksinkertaiset: Suurempi akkukapasiteetti vastaan runko-osuuksien johdotus.




> Jossain vilahti kuva, että HSL:n tilaamissa busseissa on ratikan virroittimen tapainen virroitin katolla. Tämä näyttää olevan suosittu ratkaisu tällä hetkellä. Virroitin ei ole tarkoitettu ajoon, vaan pysäkkilataukseen, ja se on kaksinapainen. Polvivirroitin on nopea ja turvallinen. Se soveltuu suoraan 750 voltin jännitteelle, jolle sähkökulkuneuvojen tekniikka on tehty. Akkubussi siis ei tarvitse mitään lisää siihen nähden, että siellä on ajomoottorin invertteri ja akkupaketin hallintayksikkö, kuten olisi jos auto olisi johdinauto jarrutusenergian talteenotolla. Pysäkillä tarvitaan tasasuuntaaja ja jännitteensyöttötangot. Paketti on sen verran tiivis, että se voidaan hyvin integroida vaikka pysäkkikatokseen. Sillä kyse ei ole raitiotien tai johdinautojen syöttöasemasta, koska omakotitalon liitäntäteho on riittävä.


Linkker kertoo jopa 200 kW lataustehosta bussia kohden, ei taida ihan omakotitalon liitäntäteho riittää?

Miksi muuten johtimet monimutkaistaisi tuota jarrutusenergian talteenottoa?

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tässä muuten Siemensin virroitinkonsepti, jossa virroittimet nousevat ajossa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiOuBrFC8NM
> 
> Taloudellisessa mielessä uskoisin optimoitavien parametrien olevan varsin yksinkertaiset: Suurempi akkukapasiteetti vastaan runko-osuuksien johdotus.


Tuon Siemensin konseptin esittelyvideon kommenteissa joku esitti huolensa satunnaisista kuorman korkeusylityksistä. Tähän on törmätty täällä Helsingissä raitiovaunujohtimien kanssa. Voisikohan ratkaisu olla älysivuvirtakiskot, jotka toimisivat samalla "kaistavahteina"/suoja-aitoina? Älyllä tässä yhteydessä viittaan siihen, että kiskossa olisi sähköä vain siinä osassa kerrallaan, mikä on kulkuneuvon peittämä, niin sivulliset eivät voisi saada sähköiskuja. Jotain vastaavaa on käsittääkseni tehty maahan asennettujen virtakiskojen kanssa.

----------


## ArtiZi

Ratikka- ja metrovirroittimien valmistaja Schunkilla on useita eri ratkaisuja akkubussien latausvirroittimiin.

http://www.schunk-sbi.com/en/sbi/Ele...k01.c.78265.en

-Artturi

----------


## 339-DF

Wienissä katselin syksyllä tällaista päättärillä lataavaa sähköbussia. Se oli hyvin pienikokoinen, muttei kuitenkaan pakettiauton korille tehty. Siis aito pikkubussi. Katolla oli "ratikan virroitin", hyvin samannäköinen kuin helsinkiläisten ratikoiden virroittimet. Pysäkin kohdalla oli ajolanka. Oltiin lähellä ratikkakiskoja, joten epäilen ja väitän, että verkko oli ratikoiden ajolankaverkon kanssa yhteinen. Kun bussi saapui päätepysäkille, kuljettaja nosti virroittimen ja latasi akkuja. Usein tähän ei käytetty koko päättäriaikaa, vaan virroitin laskettiin (laskeutui?) minuutteja ennen lähtöä, ehkäpä automaattisesti kun akut saatiin täyteen. Ihan näppärän oloinen systeemi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Wienissä katselin syksyllä tällaista päättärillä lataavaa sähköbussia. Se oli hyvin pienikokoinen, muttei kuitenkaan pakettiauton korille tehty. Siis aito pikkubussi. Katolla oli "ratikan virroitin", hyvin samannäköinen kuin helsinkiläisten ratikoiden virroittimet. Pysäkin kohdalla oli ajolanka. Oltiin lähellä ratikkakiskoja, joten epäilen ja väitän, että verkko oli ratikoiden ajolankaverkon kanssa yhteinen. Kun bussi saapui päätepysäkille, kuljettaja nosti virroittimen ja latasi akkuja. Usein tähän ei käytetty koko päättäriaikaa, vaan virroitin laskettiin (laskeutui?) minuutteja ennen lähtöä, ehkäpä automaattisesti kun akut saatiin täyteen. Ihan näppärän oloinen systeemi.


Mahtoiko olla kysymys tällaisesta?

----------


## 339-DF

Jep, taitaa olla peräti samalla paikalla, jossa itsekin sitä katselin! Otin itsekin siitä muutaman kuvan, mutta en löytänyt niitä mistään. Ovat varmaan kännykässä vielä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Wienissä katselin syksyllä tällaista päättärillä lataavaa sähköbussia.


Kyse on Siemensin ja muistaakseni italialaisen firman yhteisestä pilottihankkeesta. Samanlainen bussi oli täällä Suomessakin pari kesää sitten. Oli Porvoossa ajossa, olikohan pari kuukautta. Mutta se ladattiin kaapelilla, sillä Porvooseen ei tehty Rattivaunun kuvan ilmajohtoja.

ArtiZi kijoitti aivan oikein akuista ja niiden yhteydessä olevista kennoa valvovista mikropiireistä. Litium-kennossa tällaiset kennoa valvovat piirit ovat palkolliset, sillä sekä yli- että alilataus tuhoavat kennon oikosulkutilaan, joka johtaa tallennetun energian nopeaan purkautumiseen, jonka nimi on räjähdys.

Nakkiputkalle terveisiä sen verran, että jokaisessa akkubussissa on aina laturi mukana, koska muuten jarrutusenergiaa ei saada takaisin akkuihin. Ajomoottorin invertteri tuottaa jarrutettaessa sitä tasajännitettä, joka on akkupaketin kokonaisjännite. Nimellisarvo lienee nykyään 750 V, koska sille jännitteelle on maailmassa paljon valmista tekniikkaa, kun tuo on ratikoiden ja metrojen normijännite.

Eli akkubussissa ei tarvita laturia mukana, kun latausjännite on suoraan akkupaketin jännitteellä olevaa tasavirtaa. Siten laturi tarkoittaa muuntaja-tasasuuntaajaa, joka tekee verkkovirrasta tasavirtaa. Sama on käytäntö myös akkukäyttöisissä henkilöautoissa. Pikalatauspisteissä on tarjolla tasavirtaa akkujen jännitteellä.

Jos Linkkerin bussin lataustehoksi on ajateltu 200 kW, se on 36 omakotitalon liitäntäteho. Ei ole mitenkään mahdoton ottaa lähiön sähköverkosta. Toisaalta, vähempikin teho käy lataukseen, kysymys on vain latausajasta.

Antero

PS: Puhutaankohan muuten enää ketjun nimen mukaan johdinautoista?

----------


## ArtiZi

> Eli akkubussissa ei tarvita laturia mukana, kun latausjännite on suoraan akkupaketin jännitteellä olevaa tasavirtaa. Siten laturi tarkoittaa muuntaja-tasasuuntaajaa, joka tekee verkkovirrasta tasavirtaa.


Ajoneuvon omat invertterit eivät sovellu akkujen pikalataamiseen, etenkin jos niitä käytetään samalla ajoneuvon liikuttamiseen (lataus ajon aikana ajolangasta). Siksi pikalatausta varten tarvitaan toinen laitteisto. Lisäksi ajojohdon jännite ei sovellu suoraan syötettäväksi akuille.

Tuossa Siemens-Rampinin minibussissa on akkujen lisäksi mukana latauslaitteisto, joka muuntaa raitiotien linjajännitteen lataukseen soveltuvaksi ja ohjaa latausta.

Yhden bussin lataus ei ole sähköverkolle suuri ongelma. Suurempi ongelma on kun pitäisi pystyä lataamaan 20 bussia samanaikaisesti, kuten isommissa terminaaleissa tarve tulee olemaan.

-Artturi

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ajoneuvon omat invertterit eivät sovellu akkujen pikalataamiseen, etenkin jos niitä käytetään samalla ajoneuvon liikuttamiseen (lataus ajon aikana ajolangasta). Siksi pikalatausta varten tarvitaan toinen laitteisto. Lisäksi ajojohdon jännite ei sovellu suoraan syötettäväksi akuille.


En ole perehtynyt etenkään johdinautoakkubussien sähkötekniikkaan. Mutta osaatko selittää syyn sille, miksi 750 voltin ajojohtojännitteellä toimivaa akuilla varustettua johdinautoa ei voi tehdä niin, että se lataa akkujaan silloin kun se saa ajajohtojännitettä riippumatta siitä, käytetäänkö ajojohdoista tulevaa virtaa samalla myös bussin ajomoottoreille? Minun ymmärrykseni mukaan on aivan sama, sijaitsevatko rinnan kytketyt johdinauton ajomoottorin invertteri ja akusto latureineen yhdessä bussissa vai erikseen. Lisäksi ihmettelen, ettei akkubussin akkulaturi soveltuisi pikalataukseen. Jos akkuja ladataan jarrutettaessa, se on nimenomaan pikalatausta, eli teho on vähintään sama kuin ajomoottoreiden ottoteho kiihdytyksessä.

Sen ymmärrän kyllä, että akkubussiin ei kannata sijoittaa kuormaksi ja tilan viejäksi invertteriä, eli oikeammin tasasuuntaajaa, jotta akkuja voidaan ladata sähköverkosta. Mutta johdinauton akut eivät tarvitse tasasuuntaajaa, koska ajojohtojännite on jo valmiiksi tasasuunanttua. Paitsi tietysti silloin, jos akkujännite on suurempi kuin ajojohtojännite. Mutta en ymmärrä, miksi pitäisi olla. Kennoistahan voidaan koota ja kytkeä akusto halutulle ja tarvitulle jännitteelle.




> Yhden bussin lataus ei ole sähköverkolle suuri ongelma. Suurempi ongelma on kun pitäisi pystyä lataamaan 20 bussia samanaikaisesti, kuten isommissa terminaaleissa tarve tulee olemaan.


Bussien latausta ei pitäisikään keskittää, vaan hajauttaa. Koska keskitetystä latauksesta tulee ongelma. Eikä ainoastaan sähkötehon saamiseksi, vaan myös tilankäytöllisesti. On väärä paikka käyttää tilaa bussien lataamiseksi siellä, missä tilasta on puutetta.

Ylipäätään pidän terminaaliajattelua vääränä joukkoliikenneverkon rakenteessa. Jokainen päätepysäkki on kustannus, koska päätepysäkillä bussi/ratikka/juna ja kuljettaja ovat seisomassa tuottamattomina. On historiallisia syitä sille, miksi kaupunkikeskutoissa on ollut kaupunkiliikenteen terminaaleja. Ja miksi näitä on enemmän busseille ja vähemmän ratikoille. Mutta sekä operaattorin kustannusten että asiakaspalvelun kannalta ei pitäisi olla terminaaleja, vaan järjestettyjä vaihtopysäkkejä/asemia ja seudun laidalta keskustan läpi toiselle laidalle ajavia linjoja. Jos ajon täsmällisyys on ongelma, tulee korjata epätäsmällisyyden aiheuttajat.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Bussien latausta ei pitäisikään keskittää, vaan hajauttaa. Koska keskitetystä latauksesta tulee ongelma. Eikä ainoastaan sähkötehon saamiseksi, vaan myös tilankäytöllisesti. On väärä paikka käyttää tilaa bussien lataamiseksi siellä, missä tilasta on puutetta.
> 
> Antero


Mutta eihän linja-autoliikenne toimi niin. Verrataan diesel-busseihin, joissa päiväkierto menee niin, että päivän päätteeksi kuski parkkeeraa auton kentälle (tai huoltohallin läheisyyteen, jos on ilmennyt jotain), josta sitten hallikuskit (tai jossain siivoojat) ajavat auton "veräjään", jossa nokkaan kytketään paineilma, laturinjohdot ja talvella vielä kuumavesikierto lohkoihin. En pysty näkemään, että sähköbusseja käsiteltäisiin mitenkään eri lailla. Ehkä niistä saataisiin riisuttua muut liitynnät paitsi sähkö, mutta oleellista on, että linjalta pois ollessaan ne ovat kiinni sähköissä ja koko ajan ylläpitolataustilassa.

----------


## hylje

Antero taisi tarkoittaa akkubussien latausta keskeisillä paikoilla olevilla terminaaleilla. Akkubussia joka ajaisi samalla latauksella koko päivän ei taida olla vielä keksitty, joten jossain linjan varrella sitä pitää ladata.

Linjalla seisominen on palvelun ja tilankäytön kannalta paras keskittää linjan ulkopäähän, ja ajaa keskeisten paikkojen läpi sen suuremmin aikaa tasaamatta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Akkubussia joka ajaisi samalla latauksella koko päivän ei taida olla vielä keksitty, joten jossain linjan varrella sitä pitää ladata.


Ei kannata olla noin varma, ainoa vaatimushan on, että akkuja on riittävästi.Joku voisi selvittää, mitkä kokopäiväautot ajavat vähiten kilometrejä päivässä. Keskustalinjat kulkevat niin hitaasti, että pitkät pysäkkiajat ja valoissa seisomisia lienee paljonkin suhteessa ajoon. Tulisikohan itse ajoa 120-190 km/päivä? Liityntälinjoilla taas on paljon odotusaikaa suhteessa lyhyisiin 10 minuutin ajosuoritteisiin. Akkubusseihin laitetaan tällä hetkellä yleensä kapasiteettia 200-300 km ajoa varten. Tilaa olisi suurempaankin määrään akkuja. Akkujen eliniän kannalta lyhyet, hajautetut lataukset olisivat parempia, koska akustolta ei voida vaatia täyttä kapasiteettia esim. 10 vuoden raskaan käytön jälkeen. Ajomatkojen olisi siis hyvä olla toimintamatkaa reilusti pienempiä. Veikkaan, että liikennöitsijät haluavat ajaa akustot loppuun asti, jopa myydä/romuttaa bussit esim. 12-16 vuoden käytön jälkeen, kun akut irtisanoutuvat lopullisesti. Tämä onnistuu vain, jos latausmahdollisuuksia on esim. 50 km välein, jotta myös vanhoilla akuilla voidaan ajaa finaaliin asti. 

Veikkaisin kuitenkin kustannustehokkaimmaksi tavaksi juurikin akulliset johdinautot, joilla ajettaisiin runko-osuudet johtimilla ja omat osuudet akuin. Runkolinjabusseille riittäisi pelkät vara-akut, koska koko osuus ajettaisiin tällöin runko-osuutta johtimia pitkin. Aloittaisin nimenomaan runkobussiverkostosta, erottaen sen selkeästi raitiotiehankkeiden päällekkäisyyksistä. Esimerkiksi linjan 14 lakkauttaisin kokonaan. Hernesaareen riittää linja 17, jota voisi muokata ratikka 6:n jatkeen myötä. Pajamäen pää hoituisi jatkamalla linjaa 10 Haagan kautta Pajamäkeen. Raiteet olisivat myöhemmin Raide-Jokerin käytössä, joten ne tulisivat "kuin ilmaiseksi" kylkiäisenä. 18 ja 39 jäisivät nykyisille sijoilleen kätevällä pitkällä runko-osuudella. Tarvittaessa 14:n lakkautuksen myötä ajettaisiin ruuhkavuoroja 18B Kamppi-Meilahti tai ostettaisiin suoraan nivelbusseja, toki tahdittaen 18:n ja 39:n aikataulut. Akullisten johdinautojen akut voisivat latautua terminaalien lisäksi jarrutusenergiasta koko matkan ajan, myös johtimilla ajettaessa. Jos siis jokin syy estää suoraan ajolangoista lataamisen tai tekee sen pikalatausasemia kalliimmaksi (epäilen).

----------


## ArtiZi

> Mutta osaatko selittää syyn sille, miksi 750 voltin ajojohtojännitteellä toimivaa akuilla varustettua johdinautoa ei voi tehdä niin, että se lataa akkujaan silloin kun se saa ajajohtojännitettä riippumatta siitä, käytetäänkö ajojohdoista tulevaa virtaa samalla myös bussin ajomoottoreille?


Tottakai voidaan tehdä, mutta tällöin tarvitaan kahdet tehoelektroniikkayksiköt (invertterit). Toinen käyttää ajomoottoria ja toinen lataa akkuja. Sähköbussin tehoelektroniikkalaitteisto on ainakin tällä hetkellä melko arvokas ja tilaa vievä komponentti. Ehkä joskus tulevaisuudessa on sellaisia komponenetteja jotka hallitsevat nämä molemmat, mutta tällä hetkellä suuntaus on se, että latauslaitteistoa ei pidetä autossa mukana.

Sähköbusseja kehitetään tällä hetkellä nimenomaan korvaamaan dieselbussiliikennettä. Niiden on siksi sopeuduttava siihen järjestelmään mikä on laadittu dieselbusseille. Ehkä tulevaisuudessa myös koko järjestelmä päästään laatimaan uudestaan akkubussien näkökulmasta.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ehkä vähän off-topic, mutta linkin takaa löytyy fingerporilainen näkemys trollibussista:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## 339-DF

En tiedä Tallinnan tilannetta erityisesti, mutta maailmalla johdinautot ovat vähän sellainen hiipuva muinaismuisto. Bussi voi kulkea kohtuullisen ketterästi sähköllä ilman niitä ajolankojakin nykyään, joten niistä ja niiden huollosta ja kunnossapidosta ei kannata maksaa ekstraa eikä tehdä sähkönsyöttöasemia pitkin kaupunkia. Latausasemat päättäreillä riittävät. Tietysti dieseliin verrattuna sähköbussi on kalliimpi, mutta esimerkiksi HSL on päättänyt panna ekologisuudelle ja lähipäästöttömyydelle niin paljon painoarvoa, että sähköbussit "kannattavat". Mitään erityistä syytä ajolankoihin sidottuun ratkaisuun ei kuitenkaan enää ole.

Voisi ehkä sanoa, että aika ajoi trollikan ohi. Sympaattisia toki olivat.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Puhelimien kohdalla kehitys todellakin on kulkenut ja kulkee niin, että mennään kohti langatonta järjestelmää. Jollain aikavälillä sähkökäyttöisten bussienkin kohdalla näin voi aivan hyvin käydä. Viimeaikaiset kehittämishankkeet (akkusähköbussien pilottikokeilut) eri puolilla maailmaa kielivät yksiselitteisesti tällaisesta. Sähköenergian varastointitekniikan ja pikalatausjärjestelmien nopea kehitys luo aina vain paremmat edellytykset hoitaa (ainakin aluksi lyhyehköt ja myöhemmin ehkä pidemmätkin) taajamabussilinjat sähkövedolla mutta ilman ajolankoja.

Tallinnassa ei ainakaan tähän mennessä ole johdinautoja korvattu uuden ajan sähköbusseilla vaan erilaisilla dieselbusseilla. õismäen johdinautolinjat dieselöitiin vuosi sitten niin, että uusi kalusto on hybridejä, toisin sanoen sähköavusteisia dieselbusseja. Syksyllä 2012 silloinen johdinautolinja 2 sen sijaan korvattiin perinteisillä dieselbusseilla. Virolaisella sisarfoorumeilla perusteltiin sikäläistä ratkaisua sillä, että samalla rahalla kuin mitä olisi tarvittu uusiin johdinautoihin, saa enemmän moderneja dieselbusseja, jolloin "ympäristöystävällistä" liikennettä saadaan laajemmalle alueelle.

Kokonaan uusia johdinautojärjestelmiä tulee nykyään aika vähän. Toisaalta vanhojen alasajo on ollut kovin verkkaista suurimman osan tätä vuosituhatta. Trolleymotionin tilastojen mukaan maailmalla johdinautopaikkakuntien määrä on pysynyt noin 300:ssa yli 10 vuoden ajan. Pienestä hiipumisesta huolimatta voimakasta panostusta linjaston laajentamiseen ja kaluston uusimiseen on tapahtunut edelleen tietyillä eurooppalaisillakin johdinautopaikkakunnilla. Esimerkit löytyvät hyvin usein Sveitsistä (Zürich, Lausanne, Luzern jne.), mutta laajennuksia on tapahtunut muuallakin kuten Salzburgissa, Arnhemissa ja Lyonissa. Mutta sähköisen bussiliikenteen voimakkain kasvu tulee jatkossa tapahtumaan aivan varmasti langattomien järjestelmien perustamisessa. Lisäksi joillakin nykyisillä johdinautopaikkakunnilla on kokeiltu akuilla varusteltuja johdinautoja, jotka ovat trollikan ja akkusähköbussin välimuoto. Sveitsissä on ainakin St. Gallenissa koeajettu tällaisella ja Trolleymotionin mukaan Bern on kiinnostunut laajentamaan nykyistä johdinautoverkostoaan tällaiselta pohjalta.

Langaton sähköbussi ei todennäköisesti ole elinkaaren aikaisten kustannustensa puolesta kalliimpi kuin dieselbussi. Kotimaisen Linkker-sähköbussin energiankulutus dieselin kulutukseksi muutettuna on vain noin 8 ltr / 100 km. Se on murto-osa dieselbussin kulutuksesta. Sähköbussin elinikä voi hyvinkin olla 20 - 25 vuotta, dieselin kohdalla lukema on yleensä alempi. Hyvin todennäköistä on, että sähköbussien hankintahinnat alkavat tulla alas päin ajoneuvolajin yleistyessä. Vaikka sähköbussin akku joudutaan uusimaan noin 10 vuoden käytön jälkeen, ajoneuvon elinkaaren aikaiset kustannukset pysyvät edelleen kilpailukykyisinä dieseleihin nähden.

----------


## Salomaa

Selventävä vastaus, kerrotko lisäksi tuon Virolaisen sisarfoorumin osoitteen. Onko myös Venäjän kaupungeissa aloitettu akkubussien liikennettä ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Selventävä vastaus, kerrotko lisäksi tuon Virolaisen sisarfoorumin osoitteen. Onko myös Venäjän kaupungeissa aloitettu akkubussien liikennettä ?


Virolaisella joukkoliikennefoorumilla tarkoitan osoitteessa http://foorum.ytra.eu/index.php näkyvää keskustelupalstaa. Johdinautoista näyttää olevan kirjoittelua keskustelualueella http://foorum.ytra.eu/forumdisplay.php?fid=12 . Huomattavan paljon ajatustenvaihtoa on esiintynyt ketjuissa http://foorum.ytra.eu/showthread.php?tid=33 ja http://foorum.ytra.eu/showthread.php?tid=538 .

En ole tähän mennessä kuullut, että Venäjällä olisi johdinautoja korvattu langattomilla sähköbusseilla. Viimeksi mainitut ovat pilottivaiheessa oikeastaan kaikkialla ja siitä on kyllä vielä matkaa siihen, että johdinautojärjestelmiä alettaisiin korvata akkusähköbussijärjestelmillä. Mutta uusien johdinautojärjestelmien tulemiseen akkusähköbussit kyllä jo ihan selvästi vaikuttuavat, johdinautojärjestelmien määrä on ennemmin laskussa kuin nousussa.

Tähän mennessä johdinautoja on pääsääntöisesti korvattu polttomoottoribusseilla ja joissakin tapauksissa raitioteiden laajennuksillakin. Jatkossa olemassaolevatkin johdinautojärjestelmät voivat joutua antamaan tilaa langattomille sähköbusseille. Käynnissä olevat pilottikokeilut antanevat viitettä siitä, millä tasolla akkusähköbussien käytettävyys on ja millaiseksi tämä teknologia on kehitettävissä.

----------


## Salomaa

Minun ikäiset muistavat että Helsingissä oli tammikuussa 1987 pakkasta -33. Mieleeni jäi että busseista hyytyi luonnollisesti osa tuossa pakkasasteessa, mutta merkillepantavaa oli myös se että raitiovaunuillekin tuo pakkasaste oli monelle liikaa.

Venäjällä on kaupunkeja, joissa pakkasta useasti 40-50 ja joskus enemmänkin. Onko tutkittua tietoa siitä, kuinka akkubussien toimivuuteen vaikuttaa korkeat pakkaslukemat ?

----------


## kompura

Kun katsoo raideprojektien paisuvia kustannuksia, esim. https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10614335, niin rupesinpa kummastelemaan, että yhdestäkään vakavastiotettavasta suomalaisesta trolleybussihankkeesta (vai johdinautoko se on suomeksi) en ole kuullut. Muutenkin koko johdinautoteknologiasta tuntuu olevan hyvin vähän tietoa tarjolla. Onko esim. Turussa tai oliko Tampereella johdinautovaihtoehto vakavasti esillä?

Johdinautojen etuna on tietenkin se, että liikenne saadaan kulkemaan sähköllä ilman että on tarpeen investoida kalliisiin raiteisiin. Ei tarvita muuta infraa kuin johdinverkoston rakentaminen. 

Nykyään varteenotettava vaihtoehto olisi myös johdin-akku-hybridi, jossa akuilla voisi ajaa jonkin matkaa johdinverkoston ulkopuolelle. Silloin johdinverkkoa ei välttämättä tarvittaisi kuin pääväylille, ja linjojen päät lähiöissä sekä kortteliajo keskustassa voitaisiin tehdä akuilla. Akkujen lataaminenkaan ei olisi ongelma, kun sen voisi tehdä ajon aikana johdinväylillä. Pitkillä lähiölinjoilla voisi olla päätepysäkillä latauspiste. LTO-akkutekniikkaa käyttämällä akut voisi ladata jopa 10-15 minuutissa, eikä akkukapasiteettia tarvittaisi kuin murto-osa täyssähköbussin tarpeesta.

----------


## markus1979

Asiasta mitään tietämättä lausun kuitenkin kommenttini.

Ymmärtääkseni käyttökustannukset ja saastuttelut ovat vain yksi joukkoliikenteen ongelmista. Kevyen raideliikenteen etuna on paitsi suurempi yhden yksikön matkustajakapasiteetti, myös se, että se kulkee muusta liikenteessä eroteltuna ja ei näin jää ruuhkaan autojen ja bussien sekaan. Ja ilmeisesti juuri tämä maksaa - kun rakennetaan kadun varteen eristetylle alueelle kiskot. Mikäli niiden sijasta rakennettaisiin omat kaistat trolleille, ei varmaankaan merkittävästi säästettäisi. Ja jos omaa kaistaa ei ole, rojahdettaisiin bussien tavoin ruuhkaan muitten jatkoksi.

On totta, että "akkutrollibussi" olisi näppärä ladata piuhasta pidemmillä suorilla, mutta pidemmällä aikavälillä akkuteknologia ilmeisesti tulee kehittymään niin paljon, että lyhyet lataukset päättäreillä tulee riittämään hyvin. Eli tuo olisi lähinnä siirtymäajan ratkaisu.

Näin alkuvuodesta Pietarissa uudehkoja trolleja jotka ajelivat ilman yläjohdinta, en kerinnyt tutkimaan oliko kyseessä akullinen vai polttomoottorinen ratkaisu. Tallinnassakin ilmeisesti siirrytään trolleista hybridibusseihin, joten jokin noissa trolleissa tuntuu ahdistavan.

----------


## kompura

Kevytkin raideliikenne skaalautuu huonosti: vaikka yhden yksikön suurta kapasiteettia tarvitaan vain ruuhkahuipun aikaan, kaikki liikennöinti kuitenkin ajetaan paikallisen ruuhkahuipun (+kasvunvara) mukaan mitoitetulla kalustolla. Suuret yksiköt myös varaavat väylän risteyksissä pitkäksi aikaa mikä haittaa muuta liikennettä, ja aivan riippumatta siitä onko kyydissä 3 vai 300 matkustajaa.

Raitioliikenteen erottelussa on hukattu raitiovaunujen alkuperäinen idea olla katutilaa muiden kanssa jakavaa raideliikennettä. Erottelu on kallista kun raiteille on varattava tilaa tai ne on laitettava tunneliin, minkä lisäksi erillistila jää vajaakäytölle. Raiteet ovat tyhjän panttina valtaosan vuorovälistä. Bussit ja johdinautot taas voivat helpommin jakaa katutilaa muiden kanssa ja omat kaistat voidaan tehdä vain sinne, missä niille on todellinen tarve... mutta tämä on toki yleistä bussi vs ratikka vertailua. 

Mikä johdinautoissa oikein bugittaa, kun ne ovat niin epäsuosiossa? Luulisi olevan ilmeistä, että ne olisivat nopea ja kevyt tie paikallisliikenteen sähköistämiseen. Akuilla varustettu trolleybussi olisi käytännössä sähköbussi, joka lataisi akkunsa ajon aikana. 

Akkuteknologian merkittävään kehittymiseen etenkään nopeasti en oikein usko. Hienosäätöä ja optimointia toki tapahtuu ja akuista tulee vähitellen parempia mutta toisaalta raaka-aineiden riittävyys voi rajoittaa parhaiden akkukemioiden kehittämistä. Uusien akkukemioiden tuominen massatuotantoon on pikemminkin vuosikymmenien kuin vuosien asia... eikä karhuntaljaa kannata myydä ennen kuin karhu on kaadettu.

----------


## Makke93

Tässä ketjussa on käyty 135-sivuinen keskustelu Johdinautoista, keskustelu kattaa YTV:n ja HSL:n 2010-vuosikymmennen vaihteen johdinautosuunnitelmat, joita ei saatu millään kannattaviksi ja muuta väittelyä. 

Jos ei ehdi tuota lukea niin keskustelun voi aika hyvin kiteyttää näin:

Puolesta:
 Ei lähipäästöjä Infrakustannuskynnys alhaisempi kuin raideliikenteellä Luotettavampi kuin akkusähköbussi, mutta vain toistaiseksi. Käyttöikä dieselbussia pitempi
Vastaan:
 Sama kapasiteetti kuin dieselbussilla eli samat ongelmat kapasiteetin, ketjuuntumisen kanssa verrattuna ratikkaan. Samoin kuin dieselbussien kanssa yksikkökoon kasvattaminen nivelillä ei tuo halvempaa paikkakustannusta, koska nivelen ylläpitokustannukset ovat suuret ja sen kohdalle ei saa istumapaikkoja. (ratikalla ei siis ole niin suuret koska raiteilla kulkiessa niveliin ei kohdistu samalla tavalla voimaa) Erona ainoastaan käyttovoimana sähkö ja lisäksi haittana autojen suurempi hankintahinta ja johtimien suuremmat infrakulut Johtimien hinta kilometriä kohden kaksinkertainen kuin akkusähköbussin yhdellä laturilla, jolla voidaan ajaa jopa 10km linjoja nykytilanteessa Sekä akku että johdinsähkön käyttö ei kannata, ellei kaupungissa ole ennestään johdinverkkoa, koska lisämuutaja lisää johdinauton hintaa ja painoa. Ei raidekerrointa

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä johdinautoissa oikein bugittaa, kun ne ovat niin epäsuosiossa? Luulisi olevan ilmeistä, että ne olisivat nopea ja kevyt tie paikallisliikenteen sähköistämiseen. Akuilla varustettu trolleybussi olisi käytännössä sähköbussi, joka lataisi akkunsa ajon aikana. 
> .


Mulla on sellainen näppituntuma että trolleybusseista on ollut eniten hyötyä  linjoilla joissa korkeusero tekevät raitiovaunulla ajamisen hankalaksi. Esim Helsingin linjalla 14 oli jyrkkä mäki Topeliuksenkadulla, samoin Tukholmassa kulki jyrkissä Värtavägenin mäissä aikoinaan pelkästään trollikoita eikä raitiovaunuja. Siksi kai myös Itävallan ja Sveitsin monissa kaupngeissa on laajojakin trolleybussiverkostoja.

Se että Itä-Eurooppaankin rakennettiin 2. maailmansodan jälkeen paljon trollebussiverkkoja oli kai kustannuskysymys. Dieseöljy oli kallista, sähköä oli yllin kyllin ja jos kaupungissa ei ollut raitioteitä ennestään, ei niitä viitsitty rakentaa sitten myöhemminkään.  Autoja oli vähemmän siihen aikaan että ne eivät häirinneet liikennettä. Toimintavarmuuden kanssa oli kuitenkin vähän niin ja näin. Olen nähyt Riiassa kun yhden trollikan virroitin tippui alas kun auto ajoi kuoppaan, ja virroitin lensi viereisen talon näyteikkunaa päin, pomppasi markiisiin ja juuttui kiinni siihen. Siitä lensi komea valokaari kanssa joka oli sytyttää markiisin tuleen. Oli tuuri ettei kohdalla ollut jalakulkijoita. 

Trolleybusit ovat ehkä saaneet kömpelön ja vanhanaikaisen maineensa juuri itä-eurooppalaisista referensseistä, nykyaikana voisi hyödyntää juuri akkuteknologiaa että piuhoja ei tarvitse vetää koko kaupunki täyteen vaan vain tietyille täsmäosuuksille.

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

En kovin mielelläni asettaisi busseja (oli käyttövoima mikä tahansa) ja raitiovaunuja vastakkain. Molempia tarvitaan - ja pitkään.

Kymmenisen vuotta sitten käydyissä johdinautokeskusteluissa ei osattu aavistaa, minkälaiseen rooliin CO2-päästöasiat vielä nousevat. Tämän vuosikymmenen alussa liikenteen sähköistämiskysymyksissä painotettiin enemmänkin lähipäästöjä - ja totta kai ne ovat merkittävä asia etenkin tiheästi rakennetuissa yhdyskunnissa. Mutta ilmaston lämpenemisongelma on saanut ihan uudenlaisen merkityksen kansainvälisellä tasolla ja nyt aina vain useammat valtiot kilpaa ilmoittavat, minä vuonna bensiini- ja dieselkäyttöiset ajoneuvot kielletään.

Käyttövoimana sähkö on siitä edullinen, että sen avulla sekä lähipäästöt että CO2-päästöt on saatavissa kuriin. Sähkö on tietenkin tuotettava esimerkiksi uusiutuvalla energialla. Kuka tahansa ymmärtänee, että kaupunkibussien sähköistäminen ei voi kokonaisuudessaan perustua sellaisiin johdinautoihin, joita esimerkiksi Tallinnassa on näihin aikoihin asti liikkunut. Trollikalla, ainakin osaksi akkukäyttöisellä trollikalla, on varmasti tulevaisuutta tietynlaisilla linjoilla. Akkusähköbussin ja johdinauton risteytyksiä kokeillaan tai on jo aktiivisessa käytössä eri paikkakunnilla Euroopassakin. Esslingenissä (Saksa) sellaisia jo on, ja sellaisia on suunniteltu hankittavan joihinkin Sveitsin kaupunkeihin. Norjan Bergen on myös siirtymässä vanhanajan trollikasta akulliseen johdinautoon, joka ei tarvitse ajolankaa lähellekään koko linjan pituutta.

Pienten suoritteiden linjoille (tai linjan osille) ei ole taloudellisesti kannattavaa vetää ajolankoja. Siksi akkukäyttöiset bussit todennäköisesti nousevat ennen pitkää varsin näkyvään asemaan. Niiden haastajaksi voi periaatteessa nousta joskus esimerkiksi vetykäyttö, polttokennoratkaisuhan on jo olemassa. Mutta vedyn käyttämiseen liittyy ongelmia, hinnan lisäksi suoraa sähkökäyttöä epäedullisempi hyötysuhde. Lisäksi jos vedyn tuottaminen on hoidettu fossiilisella energialla, niin vetyajoneuvon kokonaispäästöt voivat nousta korkeiksi.

----------


## kompura

> Tässä ketjussa on käyty 135-sivuinen keskustelu Johdinautoista, keskustelu kattaa YTV:n ja HSL:n 2010-vuosikymmennen vaihteen johdinautosuunnitelmat, joita ei saatu millään kannattaviksi ja muuta väittelyä.


Niinpä onkin. On ollut aika hiljaista viime aikoina. Sattuuko sinulla olemaan käsillä kustannustarkasteluita... ei jaksaisi 135 sivua kahlata läpi.




> Puolesta:
>  Luotettavampi kuin akkusähköbussi, mutta vain toistaiseksi.


Mikähän tälle on perusteena? Ainakin ilman akkuja luulisi trolleybussin olevan teknisesti huomattavan yksinkertainen laite akkubussiin verrattuna.




> Vastaan:
>  Erona ainoastaan käyttovoimana sähkö ja lisäksi haittana autojen suurempi hankintahinta ja johtimien suuremmat infrakulut Johtimien hinta kilometriä kohden kaksinkertainen kuin akkusähköbussin yhdellä laturilla, jolla voidaan ajaa jopa 10km linjoja nykytilanteessa Sekä akku että johdinsähkön käyttö ei kannata, ellei kaupungissa ole ennestään johdinverkkoa, koska lisämuutaja lisää johdinauton hintaa ja painoa.


Mikä tekee johdinautoista niin kalliita? Onko kyse vain pienistä sarjoista - ellei suorastaan uniikkiratkaisuista - vai onko johdinautoissa jotain oikeasti kallista?

Johdinauton etuna akkubussiin verrattuna on, että akkuja joko ei tarvita ollenkaan (jos johdot vedetään joka paikkaan) tai niitä tarvitaan vain vähän (paino, hinta) ja lisäksi hyötysuhde paranee johtoverkolla ajettaessa, kun energiaa ei tarvitse kierrättää akkujen kautta. Muutenkin ison akuston kuljettaminen mukana vaikuttaa turhalta, kun taajamissa olisi kuitenkin sähköverkko saatavilla melkein kaikkialla. 

Eikö johdinautojen virtajärjestelmä yleensä ole joku 750V tasajännite, joten akusto rinnalla vaihtoehtoisena tehonlähteenä ei välttämättä ole kovin monimutkainen toteuttaa?

----------


## Makke93

> Mikähän tälle on perusteena? Ainakin ilman akkuja luulisi trolleybussin olevan teknisesti huomattavan yksinkertainen laite akkubussiin verrattuna.


Siis juuri niin päin että johdinauto on akkubussia luotettavampi. Linkkerit on ollut ainakin tähän asti epäluotettavia, mutta en tiedä onko sama totta kaikille akkubusseille.




> Mikä tekee johdinautoista niin kalliita? Onko kyse vain pienistä sarjoista - ellei suorastaan uniikkiratkaisuista - vai onko johdinautoissa jotain oikeasti kallista?


Pienet sarjat vaikuttaisi oleva, tai en ainakaan löydä muuta syytä. 




> Johdinauton etuna akkubussiin verrattuna on, että akkuja joko ei tarvita ollenkaan (jos johdot vedetään joka paikkaan) tai niitä tarvitaan vain vähän (paino, hinta) ja lisäksi hyötysuhde paranee johtoverkolla ajettaessa, kun energiaa ei tarvitse kierrättää akkujen kautta. Muutenkin ison akuston kuljettaminen mukana vaikuttaa turhalta, kun taajamissa olisi kuitenkin sähköverkko saatavilla melkein kaikkialla.


Pointtina nimenomaan on että tulee halvemmaksi maksaa akuista ja pikalaturista kuin johdoista, kun kaksisuuntaisen johdon kilometrihinnalla (0,5M) saadaan 20km liikesäde akkubussille (2kpl 0,25M pikalaturia). Akkujen hyötysuhde on yli 90% luokkaa ja sahkön hinta niin alhaalla että sillä on vaikea tasata infran kustannuksia. 




> Eikö johdinautojen virtajärjestelmä yleensä ole joku 750V tasajännite, joten akusto rinnalla vaihtoehtoisena tehonlähteenä ei välttämättä ole kovin monimutkainen toteuttaa?


Ei se varmaan monimutkainen, mutta enemmän se maksaa kuin illman. Eli jos kaupungissa on ennestään johdinverkko, niin se mahdollistaa verkon ulkopuolisen ajon halvemmalla kuin verkon laajentaminen ja välttää ainakin osan akkubussien tarvitsemien laturien rakentamisesta. Mutta jos verkkoa ei ole ennestään, niin ei ole järkeä rakentaa järjestelmää, joka yhdistää johdinautojen huonot puolet eli Infran hinnan ja akkubussien huonot puolet eli akkujen painon ja hinnan. Ja vielä lisäksi kaluston hinta olisi suurempi kuin yhdellä tavalla toimivan kaluston monitoimitilan vaatiman lisämuuntajan takia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pointtina nimenomaan on että tulee halvemmaksi maksaa akuista ja pikalaturista kuin johdoista, kun kaksisuuntaisen johdon kilometrihinnalla (0,5M) saadaan 20km liikesäde akkubussille (2kpl 0,25M pikalaturia). Akkujen hyötysuhde on yli 90% luokkaa ja sahkön hinta niin alhaalla että sillä on vaikea tasata infran kustannuksia.


En ole tehnyt kustannuslaskemia näistä jutuista, joten en pysty sanomaan onko päätelmäsi oikea vai virheellinen.

Akkusähköbussien kustannuksia laskettaessa on myös hyvä muistaa, että akun elinikä on mahdollisesti kahdeksan vuotta - tai jopa sen alle. Elinkaarensa aikana akkubussi tarvitsee siis ainakin kaksi akkua. Mitä suuremmasta akusta on kysymys, sitä suurempi on akun hintakin. Lisäksi on syytä muistaa, että akkubussien lataamiseen päätepysäkeillä joudutaan usein varaamaan ylimääräistä aikaa, ja sen seurauksena autojen määrä linjalla on kasvanut. Senkään hintalappu ei ole ihan mitätön. Joissakin tilanteissa latausasemille tulee raju hintalappu - Helsingin Rautatientorin tapauksen meistä muistaa moni. Vaikka siinä on paikka neljälle akkubussille, silti hinta on korkea per paikka.

Johdinautolinjasto (ml. akkujohdinautot) on viisainta suunnitella niin, että yhtä pitkähköä käytävää käyttää usea linja. Siitä erkaantuvat haarat olisivat mielellään kohtalaisen lyhyitä. Näin ilmajohdotuskustannukset saadaan pidettyä kestävällä tasolla. Akkujohdinautolinjastossa linjojen hännät ajettaisiin tietenkin akuilla, ja ehkä jotkin sellaiset kohdat, joissa ilmajohdotus tulisi kalliiksi (esimerkkinä sellaiset risteykset, joissa useita (akku)johdinautolinjoja tai ehkä raitiolinjojakin haarautuu useaan eri suuntaan,  toki johdinautoja ei lähtökohtaisesti tule muutenkaan viedä raitiovaunujen kanssa päällekkäisille reiteille).

Itse näkisin niin, että varsinkin sellaiset linjat, joilla on paljon omaa osuutta (ko. osuuksilla ei mene muita bussilinjoja), ovat edullisinta hoitaa akkusähkötekniikalla, tai ehkä joskus myöhemmin vetykäytöllä hyödyntäen esimerkiksi polttokennotekniikkaa.

----------


## Max

> Mulla on sellainen näppituntuma että trolleybusseista on ollut eniten hyötyä  linjoilla joissa korkeusero tekevät raitiovaunulla ajamisen hankalaksi. Esim Helsingin linjalla 14 oli jyrkkä mäki Topeliuksenkadulla, samoin Tukholmassa kulki jyrkissä Värtavägenin mäissä aikoinaan pelkästään trollikoita eikä raitiovaunuja. Siksi kai myös Itävallan ja Sveitsin monissa kaupngeissa on laajojakin trolleybussiverkostoja.


Ei Topeliuksenkatu taida mäkensä jyrkkyydessä kuitenkaan vetää vertoja Porthaninkadulle, jossa raitiovaunut ovat pärjänneet jo melko pitkään? Onko tälle ajatukselle oikeasti perusteita?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei Topeliuksenkatu taida mäkensä jyrkkyydessä kuitenkaan vetää vertoja Porthaninkadulle, jossa raitiovaunut ovat pärjänneet jo melko pitkään? Onko tälle ajatukselle oikeasti perusteita?


No se että Topeliuksenkadulle ei ole rakennettu raitiotietä. Voi johtua myös siitä että Meilahti oli syrjäinen paikka siihen aikaan kun johdinautolinja 14 rakennettiin 1940-luvun lopussa. Haluttiin tavallaan pilotoida uutta joukkoliikennevälinettä. Sen tiedän että Stokiksen Värtavägenille rakennettiin johdinautolinjat nimenomaan mäen jyrkkyyyden takia.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Rainer on sinänsä oikeilla jäljillä siinä, että trollikka pärjää jyrkässä mäessä ratikkaa ja dieselbussia paremmin. Siksi San Fransiscossa on vielä trolleja. 

Topeliuksenkadun tai Helsingin kanssa tuolla asialla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään tekemistä, se on ollut Rainerin omaa päättelyä ja vääriä johtopäätöksiä. 

Lyhyesti voinee todeta, että trolleissa ovat aina yhdistyneet raitiovaunujen ja bussien huonot puolet: ne ovat sidottuja omaan väyläänsä ja vaativat oman infransa kuten ratikat, mutta ovat yhtä pieniä ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan huonoja kuin tavalliset bussit. Tavallisissa oloissa ne ovat myös bussia kalliimpia. Akkubussien kovaa vauhtia kehittyessä trollit huristavat yhtä kovaa vauhtia kohti auringonlaskua. 

Harrastuksellisesti trollit voivat silti olla mielenkiintoisia, ja niitä voidaan myös pitää osoituksena siitä, että kaupunki suhtautuu joukkoliikenteeseensä tietyllä vakavuudella. Ei ehkä ole paukkuja ratikkaan asti, mutta ei tyydytä silloin tällöin seilaaviin busseihinkaan, vaan ollaan valmiita investointiin, joka ikään kuin sisältää tietyn palvelulupauksen: koska viitsimme käyttää rahaa infraan ja spesiaalikalustoon, osoittaa se, että me myös ajamme kohtuullisen tiheään ja laajoin liikennöintiajoin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lyhyesti voinee todeta, että trolleissa ovat aina yhdistyneet raitiovaunujen ja bussien huonot puolet: ne ovat sidottuja omaan väyläänsä ja vaativat oman infransa kuten ratikat, mutta ovat yhtä pieniä ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan huonoja kuin tavalliset bussit.


Tuollaista viljellään joissakin yhteyksissä ikään kuin tosiasiana. 2000-luvun länsimaisissa johdinautoissa on lähes aina apukäyttö, joko apudiesel tai sitten akkusähköbussin tai hybridibussin akku. Moderni johdinauto ei ole täysin sidottu ajolankojensa alle. Matkustusmukavuus on sitten toinen juttu, sen jokainen kokee omalla tavallaan. Tosiasia on se, että sähköllä kulkeva bussi ei haise pakokaasuille eikä öljyille, se ei melua ja kiihdytyskin tapahtuu kuin ajatus - huomaamatta ollaan jo täydessä vauhdissa.

Helsingin ja Tampereen 1940-luvun johdinautoja ei hankittu mäkisen maaston vaan pula-ajan takia. Vanhempi sukupolvi muistaa vanhanajan trollikat siltä osin ihan perustellusti pula-ajan liikennevälineenä.

----------


## kompura

> Pointtina nimenomaan on että tulee halvemmaksi maksaa akuista ja pikalaturista kuin johdoista, kun kaksisuuntaisen johdon kilometrihinnalla (0,5M) saadaan 20km liikesäde akkubussille (2kpl 0,25M pikalaturia). Akkujen hyötysuhde on yli 90% luokkaa ja sahkön hinta niin alhaalla että sillä on vaikea tasata infran kustannuksia.


Jos autolla ajetaan 100000 km vuodessa, tuosta tulee 5000 latausta vuodessa, jolloin LTO-akutkin happanevat 3 vuodessa. Jos tuollaista 20 km linjaa ajettaisiin 10 min vuoroväleillä, niin linjalla pitäisi olla jatkuvasti ~12 autoa ajossa ja akut kuluisivat kaikista. Paljonko maksaa varaosa-akku Linkkeriin? Hyötysuhdekin laskee, kun akkua ladataan/puretaan nopeasti. 

Riittääkö tavallisella päätepysäkillä tila pikalaturille vai tarvitaanko latausta varten lisätilaa? Pikalatureita pitäisi olla useampia kuin yksi/päätepysäkki tai muuten yksittäinen vika pysäyttäisi koko liikenteen.

Paljonko autoja oikeasti tarvittaisiin? Varmaan jotain 16-20 kpl, jolloin hankintahinnallakin alkaa olla merkitystä. Toisaalta, 20 km ajolankoja maksaa 10 milj ja niitäkin pitää ylläpitää.  




> Ei se varmaan monimutkainen, mutta enemmän se maksaa kuin illman. Eli jos kaupungissa on ennestään johdinverkko, niin se mahdollistaa verkon ulkopuolisen ajon halvemmalla kuin verkon laajentaminen ja välttää ainakin osan akkubussien tarvitsemien laturien rakentamisesta. Mutta jos verkkoa ei ole ennestään, niin ei ole järkeä rakentaa järjestelmää, joka yhdistää johdinautojen huonot puolet eli Infran hinnan ja akkubussien huonot puolet eli akkujen painon ja hinnan. Ja vielä lisäksi kaluston hinta olisi suurempi kuin yhdellä tavalla toimivan kaluston monitoimitilan vaatiman lisämuuntajan takia.


Miksi Linkkeriin muuten on pitänyt keksiä oma pikalaturi omine liitäntöineen? Luulisi olevan halvempaa käyttää suoraan hyllystä löytyvää trollikkavirroitinta kuin suunnitella ja debugata oma. Jos Linkker ottaisi virtansa trollikkavirroittimella ja sisältäisi oman laturinsa (periaatteessa simppeli DC/DC-konvertteri) niin siinähän olisi akku-trolley-hybridi valmiina.


Tässäpä vielä mukavan tekniikkapainotteinen videopätkä Vancouverista: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YvAXmGJGeU
Trolley-tekniikkaa saksaksi: https://www.trolleymotion.eu/freier-wissensbereich/

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:15 ----------




> Lyhyesti voinee todeta, että trolleissa ovat aina yhdistyneet raitiovaunujen ja bussien huonot puolet: ne ovat sidottuja omaan väyläänsä ja vaativat oman infransa kuten ratikat, mutta ovat yhtä pieniä ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan huonoja kuin tavalliset bussit. Tavallisissa oloissa ne ovat myös bussia kalliimpia. Akkubussien kovaa vauhtia kehittyessä trollit huristavat yhtä kovaa vauhtia kohti auringonlaskua.


Ei kaikki trolleyt mitään minibusseja ole: https://www.hess-ag.ch/fileadmin/use...VBL_EN_Web.pdf
Tuon kokonaiskapasiteetti on 220 matkustajaa. Toki pienempiäkin löytyy.

Johdinautoilla on aika merkittävänä etuna raitiovaunuun verrattuna ~kertaluokkaa alhaisemmat infrakustannukset. Jos yksittäisissä raitiolinjoissa uuteen ympäristöön puhutaan 10-20 milj/km+kalusto -investoinnista niin trolley-verkostoa rakentaa siihen nähden ihan taskurahoilla, minkä lisäksi trolley-verkosto ei välttämättä vaadi uutta tilaa juuri lainkaan ratikkaan verrattuna. Sen lisäksi, jos/kun tarpeet muuttuvat, trolley-linja siirtyy uuteen paikkaan kohtuukustannuksin.

Trolley-bussien ei ole mikään pakko näyttää 1950-luvun neuvostoliittolaisilta tuotteilta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb55JUDS2NY

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bergenin uusien johdinautojen toimittajaksi on valittu puolalainen Solaris. Solaris toimittaa 10 kpl 18-metrisiä niveljohdinautoja, jotka ovat omalla tavallaan akkusähköbusseja. Ne varustetaan 55 kWh:n ajoakulla, ja täten niillä voidaan liikennöidä myös ajojohtoverkon ulkopuolella. Nämä IMC-bussit (IMC=In Motion Charging) saadaan liikenteeseen syyskuussa 2020.

Aiheesta lisää Norjan Bussmagasinetin uutisissa.

----------


## Salomaa

Lisäten edelläesitettyihin tulee mieleen, että yhteys Lentoasemalta Mellunmäkeen voitaisiin toteuttaa johdinautolinjana. Se on tärkeä pointti, että  linjan kulkureittiä voidaan tarkistaa käyttämäärien mukaan paljon helpommin kuin raitiotietä. Toisaalta myös investointikulut ovat huomattavasti pienemmät.

----------


## Melamies

> Lisäten edelläesitettyihin tulee mieleen, että yhteys Lentoasemalta Mellunmäkeen voitaisiin toteuttaa johdinautolinjana. Se on tärkeä pointti, että  linjan kulkureittiä voidaan tarkistaa käyttämäärien mukaan paljon helpommin kuin raitiotietä. Toisaalta myös investointikulut ovat huomattavasti pienemmät.


Eikö linjan käyttäjämäärät edellytä tarkistusta vuoroväleihin eikä reittiin?

----------


## Max

> Lisäten edelläesitettyihin tulee mieleen, että yhteys Lentoasemalta Mellunmäkeen voitaisiin toteuttaa johdinautolinjana. Se on tärkeä pointti, että  linjan kulkureittiä voidaan tarkistaa käyttämäärien mukaan paljon helpommin kuin raitiotietä. Toisaalta myös investointikulut ovat huomattavasti pienemmät.


Tuo nyt ei nähdäkseni auttaisi mitään linjan perusongelmiin, eli epäluotettavuuteen. Vuoroväli 10 minuuttia, mutta olenpa itsekin odottanut autoa parhaimmillaan 20 minuuttia.

----------


## Makke93

Kaupunki selvitti kaksinivelakkubussien hyödyt verrattuna ratikkaan. Investointikulut olivat tasan puolet, mutta hyödyt juuri alle. Kaksiniveljohdinautolla ei investointikulut ole ainakaan pienemmät kuin kaksinivelakkubussilla ja hyödyt samat. Kumipyörillä oltaisiin sitäpaitsi järkevän vuorovälin minimissä suurimmalla mahdollisella yksikkökoolla heti alussa ja jouduttaisiin ajamaan rinnakkaisia linjojan tai sitten vähentämään rakentamisen kaavoitusta. Ja aika todennäköisesti tekemään se ratikka joka tapauksessa. 

Ne sarvet siellä bussin päällä eivät sitäpaitsi poista nivelkaluston suurempia käyttökustannuksia kiinteeseen koriin verrattun, jonka takia HSL on ne jo ties kuinka monta kertaa hylännyt telibussien eduksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaksiniveljohdinautolla ei investointikulut ole ainakaan pienemmät kuin kaksinivelakkubussilla ja hyödyt samat.


Tämä on muuten mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Tuplanivelakkubussi kuluttaa pitkällä runkolinjamaisella reitillä sen verran sähköä, että se ei pärjää yön yli -latauksella. Se vaatii siis kohtuukokoisten akkujen lisäksi lataustolppia. Lisäksi kalustomäärä pitää mitoittaa sen mukaan, että lataamisen takia kalustoa seisoo jossain lähes jatkuvasti. Johdinautovaihtoehtoon ei varmaan kukaan enää mieti perinteistä trollikkaa, joka edellyttää kuparilangat linjan päästä päähän, niiden aika alkaa kääntyä useassa tapauksessa loppua kohti. Mutta toisaalta ajon aikana ladattava akkubussi (IMC), joka osalla matkasta kulkee kuin perinteinen trollikka, voi olla mielenkiintoinen tutkittava. Sekin tarvitsee ajoakun, mutta ei lähellekään niin isoa ajoakkua kuin sellainen akkusähköbussi, jota ladataan yön yli tai muutaman tunnin välein. Toisaalta IMC-ajoneuvo ei vaadi ajolankoja kuin vain osalle matkaa. Kalustomäärää ei tarvitse mitoittaa sen mukaan, että osa seisoo jossain ladattavana lähes aina. 

Olisi oikeasti mielenkiintoista nähdä laskelma, kumpi tapa järjestää ajovirta suurikokoisille sähköbusseille on edullisempi, paikallaan ladattava periaate vai IMC.

----------


## Salomaa

> Eikö linjan käyttäjämäärät edellytä tarkistusta vuoroväleihin eikä reittiin?


Tarkoitin että saadun kokemuksen mukaan reitin ajolinjaa voidaan tarkistaa. Tämähän on hyvin yleistä perusbusseilla. Mutta raitiolinjalla vaikeampi tehdä. Mutta on helsingissä raitiolinjoja tarkistettu, käyttämättömiä kiskoja sitten jää jäljelle. Esim. Toinen linja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:00 ----------


Tuo ajon aikana ladattava sähköbussi eli osittainen johdinauto kiinnostaa mielenkiintoiselta. Sekin voisi olla hyvä ratkaisu Länsi-Vantaalle - johdoilla Tikkurilaan ja sieltä akuilla Mellunmäkeen.

----------


## Melamies

> Tarkoitin että saadun kokemuksen mukaan reitin ajolinjaa voidaan tarkistaa. Tämähän on hyvin yleistä perusbusseilla. Mutta raitiolinjalla vaikeampi tehdä. Mutta on helsingissä raitiolinjoja tarkistettu, käyttämättömiä kiskoja sitten jää jäljelle. Esim. Toinen linja.


Raidejokerin ja Vantaan ratikan kohdalla reitti on kuitenkin kiveen ja betoniin hakattu, koska niihin liittyy niin paljon talojen rakentamista uuden kaavoittamisen myötä. Toisaalta luulisi reittien olevan todella optimaalisesti suunniteltuja.

----------


## hylje

Jokerien laidunmailla lähiöissä katuverkko on niin katkonainen että reittejä ei noin vain tarkasteta. Linjojen on käytännössä pakko mennä joko kokoojakadulla tai linjaa varten rakennetulla kadulla. Myös maankäyttö keskittyy kokoojakatujen varteen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jokerien laidunmailla lähiöissä katuverkko on niin katkonainen että reittejä ei noin vain tarkasteta.


Varsin mielenkiintoinen näkemys. Nimittäin runkolinjalle 550 on onnistuttu järjestämään "noin vain" neljä (vaiko viisi) samanaikaista poikkeusreittiä, joita tänä päivänäkin noudatetaan. Kaikkia samanaikaisesti: yksi Haagassa, toinen Maunulassa, kolmas Oulunkylässä ja neljäs Viikinmäessä. Itse asiassa Aalto-yliopiston paikkeilla Otaniemessä saattaa olla viideskin poikkeusreitti...  :Very Happy: 

Linja-autoja on kritisoitu kovasti juuri sen vuoksi, että yhdessä yössä reitit voivat mennä uusiksi, kun raideliikenne on pysyvämpää. Toisaalta kääntyvät etupyörät ovat juuri bussien etu, reittien tarkastaminen tarpeiden muuttuessa käy vaivattomasti.

----------


## Melamies

> Varsin mielenkiintoinen näkemys. Nimittäin runkolinjalle 550 on onnistuttu järjestämään "noin vain" neljä (vaiko viisi) samanaikaista poikkeusreittiä, joita tänä päivänäkin noudatetaan. Kaikkia samanaikaisesti: yksi Haagassa, toinen Maunulassa, kolmas Oulunkylässä ja neljäs Viikinmäessä. Itse asiassa Aalto-yliopiston paikkeilla Otaniemessä saattaa olla viideskin poikkeusreitti... 
> 
> Linja-autoja on kritisoitu kovasti juuri sen vuoksi, että yhdessä yössä reitit voivat mennä uusiksi, kun raideliikenne on pysyvämpää. Toisaalta kääntyvät etupyörät ovat juuri bussien etu, reittien tarkastaminen tarpeiden muuttuessa käy vaivattomasti.


Loistava provo. 550:n  työmaista johtuvat painajaismaiset kiertotiejärjestelyt ovat kyllä mahdollisia kääntyvien etupyörien ansiosta, mutta kyse ei todellakaan ole reitin tarkistamisesta reittioptimoinnin tai asiakasmäärinen vuoksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 550:n  työmaista johtuvat painajaismaiset kiertotiejärjestelyt ovat kyllä mahdollisia kääntyvien etupyörien ansiosta, mutta kyse ei todellakaan ole reitin tarkistamisesta reittioptimoinnin tai asiakasmäärinen vuoksi.


Tässä tapauksessa toki ei, mutta sama tekniikka mahdollistaa vaivattomat reittimuutokset muistakin syistä. Aika moni varmaan ymmärsi homman pointin.

----------


## PepeB

> Tässä tapauksessa toki ei, mutta sama tekniikka mahdollistaa vaivattomat reittimuutokset muistakin syistä. Aika moni varmaan ymmärsi homman pointin.


Mitä iloa siitä mahdollisuudesta muuttaa reittiä on, jos se uusi reitti ei palvele läheskään yhtä hyvin?

----------


## hylje

> Varsin mielenkiintoinen näkemys. Nimittäin runkolinjalle 550 on onnistuttu järjestämään "noin vain" neljä (vaiko viisi) samanaikaista poikkeusreittiä, joita tänä päivänäkin noudatetaan. Kaikkia samanaikaisesti: yksi Haagassa, toinen Maunulassa, kolmas Oulunkylässä ja neljäs Viikinmäessä. Itse asiassa Aalto-yliopiston paikkeilla Otaniemessä saattaa olla viideskin poikkeusreitti... 
> 
> Linja-autoja on kritisoitu kovasti juuri sen vuoksi, että yhdessä yössä reitit voivat mennä uusiksi, kun raideliikenne on pysyvämpää. Toisaalta kääntyvät etupyörät ovat juuri bussien etu, reittien tarkastaminen tarpeiden muuttuessa käy vaivattomasti.


Jos voit vakavin suin väittää 550:n poikkeusreittejä millään tavalla mielekkäiksi, siitä vaan. Jokaisessa pitää kiertää pitkä ja kömpelö reitti koska rinnakkaisia katuja ei vaan ole.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Keskustelijat ovat ilmeisesti ymmärtäneet toisiaan väärin. En ole kirjoittanut, että 550:sen poikkeusreitit olisi toteutettu matkustajapalvelullisista syistä. Olen ainoastaan todennut, että linjausmuutokset linja-autolla ovat teknisesti yksinkertaista järjestää (ainoat infraan liittyvät järjestelyt lienevät pysäkkipäreiden muutokset poisjääneiltä ja mukaan tulleilta osuuksilta). 550:sen Haagan muutos on yksiselitteisesti hankaloittanut minunkin liikkumistani, käytin ennen poikkeusreitin voimaantuloa paljon Huopalahden aseman pysäkkiä. Nyt lähimmät pysäkit ovat Nuijamiestentiellä ja Vihdintiellä.

Bussien pysyvämpien reittimuutosten takana on tietenkin muunlaisia syitä: Maankäytön muutokset, kysynnän muutokset, linjaston rationalisointi tai vaikkapa kunnan asettamat säästötavoitteet. Tällä foorumilla on muutama ketju, joissa käsitellään eri alueiden (Haaga, Hämeenlinnanväylä, Vihdintie) linjastosuunnitelmia. Keskustelu reittimuutoksista on ollut niissäkin vilkasta, mutta päällimmäisenä huolena en ole niissä yhteyksissä havainnut pulaa sopivista kokoojakaduista (joille bussi pitäisi linjata).

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Bussien pysyvämpien reittimuutosten takana on tietenkin muunlaisia syitä: Maankäytön muutokset, kysynnän muutokset, linjaston rationalisointi tai vaikkapa kunnan asettamat säästötavoitteet.


Keskustelu meneekin juuri tässä yleensä metsään, kun osa porukasta ei tunnu ymmärtävän kahta asiaa:

1) Kaupunki (l. yhteiskunta) päättää kaavoituksen (yleis- ja asemakaavoitus) avulla, sekä minne saa että minne *ei saa* rakentaa asuntoja, työpaikkoja, palveluita jne.

Rationaalisesti toimiva kaupunki ei myöskään kaavoita "mitä sattuu sinne tänne", koska tämä tulee pidemmän päälle yhteiskunnalle kalliiksi uuden kunnallistekniikan ja uusien katujen, palvelujen jne. rakentamisessa (sen sijaan, että hyödynnetään olemassa olevia resursseja maksimaalisesti).

2) Sekä työpaikat (l. korkean tuottavuuden toimistotyöpaikat) että vähittäiskauppa hakeutuvat mielellään liikenneverkon solmukohtiin. Erityisen kiinnostavia ovat ne paikat, jotka sijaitsevat sekä autoliikenteen että joukkoliikenneverkon solmukohdissa.

Mutta bussiliikenteeseen perustuvassa järjestelmässä näitä vahvoja solmupisteitä muodostuu "huonommin", koska mahdollisia vaihtoehtoja on liikaa. Raideliikenne taas enemmän tai vähemmän keskittää joukkoliikenteen matkustajavirtoja ja muodostaa siten helpommin houkuttelevia sijaintipaikkoja myös liike-elämäle.

Toisin sanoen raideliikenne muodostaa ns. itseään ruokkivan kehän, jonka varrelle sekä julkisilla että yksityisillä toimijoilla on kannute sijoittaa toimintojaan.

Ja joo, kyllä tästäkin aina silloin tällöin poikkeuksia näkyy. Maanomistuskuviot erityisesti pienissä ja/tai oikeistovaltaisissa kunnissa ovat yksi tälläinen em. " teoriaa häiritsevä tekijä". Toinen poikkeus on sitten se, että pk-teollisuus ja logistiikka-ala ei enää nykyään hakeudu ratojen varsille, kiitos VR:n...




> Tällä foorumilla on muutama ketju, joissa käsitellään eri alueiden (Haaga, Hämeenlinnanväylä, Vihdintie) linjastosuunnitelmia. Keskustelu reittimuutoksista on ollut niissäkin vilkasta, mutta päällimmäisenä huolena en ole niissä yhteyksissä havainnut pulaa sopivista kokoojakaduista (joille bussi pitäisi linjata).


Olet varmaan seurannut näihin linjastosuunnitelmiin liittyviä keskusteluja HSL:n nettisivuilla sen verran, että olet huomannut, kuinka "ilahtuneita" siellä ollaan, kun HSL aikoo taas "sotkea linjat ja pakottaa ihmiset vaihtoihin" jne.

Ihmiset arvostavat loppujen lopuksi pysyvyyttä ja helppoa käytettävyyttä joukkoliikenteessäkin. Sitäpaitsi raideliikenteen myötä myös linjaston rationalisointitarpeet ovat yleisellä tasolla bussiliikennettä vähäisempiä, koska "kallis" infra pakottaa jo suunnitteluvaiheessa tiettyyn rationalisuuteen. Toivottavaa tosin olisi, että tämän saisi takavuosien toteutuksia paremmin myös asemakaavoittajien päähän...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rationaalisesti toimiva kaupunki ei myöskään kaavoita "mitä sattuu sinne tänne", koska tämä tulee pidemmän päälle yhteiskunnalle kalliiksi uuden kunnallistekniikan ja uusien katujen, palvelujen jne. rakentamisessa (sen sijaan, että hyödynnetään olemassa olevia resursseja maksimaalisesti).


Tätä muuten painotin (ajoittain melko turhautuneena) jo reilu 10 vuotta sitten Länsimetro-ketjussa. Tämä fakta ei todellakaan ole tällä välin muuttunut miksikään.




> Mutta bussiliikenteeseen perustuvassa järjestelmässä näitä vahvoja solmupisteitä muodostuu "huonommin", koska mahdollisia vaihtoehtoja on liikaa. Raideliikenne taas enemmän tai vähemmän keskittää joukkoliikenteen matkustajavirtoja ja muodostaa siten helpommin houkuttelevia sijaintipaikkoja myös liike-elämälle.


Bussivetoisia järjestelmiä voi tietenkin olla monenlaisia. Kehittyneissä järjestelmissä tärkeimmät linjat ovat runkolinjoja (jopa BRT-tasoisia) tai ainakin runkolinjamaisia. Itse näen asian kuitenkin niin, että Helsingin metropolialue on jo niin suuri, että joukkoliikenne tarvitsee rungokseen raiteita. Busseja ja bussilinjoja on ollut varsinkin menneinä aikoina kovin paljon, koska a) metro on tullut seudulle varsin myöhään ja ensimmäisinä vuosikymmeninä se palveli vain yhtä suuntaa (itä) ja b) rautateiden kaupunkiradatkin ovat tulleet vasta samalla aikakaudella kuin metrokin (jos Martinlaakson rata luetaan tähän niin hieman aikaisemmin). Myöhään perustetut metro- ja kaupunkijunayhteydet eivät palvele edes omilla suunnillaan vanhaa maankäyttöä optimaalisesti, mistä syystä bussien rooli on yhä korostunut verrattuna esimerkiksi muihin pohjoismaisiin pääkaupunkeihin. Ja kohta c) Helsingin vanhaa raitiotieverkkoa ei myöskään ole laajennettu kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle eikä päivitetty vastaamaan eurooppalaisia periaatteita vastaaviksi. Sekin on vaikuttanut bussien näkyvään rooliin.

Kaiken kaikkiaan vierastan ajattelutapaa bussit vs. raideliikenne. Bussit ja raideliikenne ovat toistensa kumppaneita, eivät vihollisia. Toimiva joukkoliikennejärjestelmä koostuu monista palikoista. Palapeli HSL:n kokoisella alueella on laaja ja palojen sovittaminen oikeisiin kohtiinsa on tarkkaa työtä. Joukkoliikenneverkostoa tulee kehittää hyödyntämällä eri liikennemuotojen hyviä puolia. Mielestäni viime vuosina HSL:n toiminta on mennyt varsin oikeaan suuntaan: suunnitellaan ja toteutetaan sekä pikaraitioteitä että runkobussilinjoja. Pääyhteydet siis perustuvat raskasraiteisiin ja runkolinjoihin - jatkossa myös pikaraitioteihin - ja tavalliset bussit täydentävät tätä verkostoa. Juuri näihin solmukohtiin sitten syntyy sijaa myös liike-elämälle. Kantakaupungissa perinteisellä ratikalla tulee olemaan aina vain korostuneempi rooli.




> Olet varmaan seurannut näihin linjastosuunnitelmiin liittyviä keskusteluja HSL:n nettisivuilla sen verran, että olet huomannut, kuinka "ilahtuneita" siellä ollaan, kun HSL aikoo taas "sotkea linjat ja pakottaa ihmiset vaihtoihin" jne.


Itse asiassa en ole, aikani ei vain yksinkertaisesti riitä kaikkeen. Mutta voin kyllä arvata, minkälaiset mittasuhteet muutosvastarinta voi saavuttaa tälläkin saralla. Todennäköisesti sisukkaimmatkin vastustajat ovat aikanaan hyvin tyytyväisiä siihen, että saadaan selkeä linjasto runkobusseineen ja pikaraitioteineen sekä sujuvat linkitykset esimerkiksi lähijunaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

KuljetusNet.fi kertoo mielenkiintoisia uutisia Saksasta: Berliini sähköistänee myös johdinautojen merkeissä bussiliikennettään. Vuonna 2021 saadaan liikenteeseen 225 akkusähköbussia. Jo niitä ennen on hankittu useita kymmeniä akkubusseja (tilattu 2018 - 19).

Berlin-Spandaun 235 km:n verkolle suunnitellaan hankittavan johdinautoja 148 km:lle. 190 johdinautoa sijoitetaan 15 kaupunkilinjalle. Nivelistä 115 tulee olemaan yksinivelisia ja 75 tuplaniveliä. Linkki kuljetusNetin uutiseen.

Edit: Lisätään edellisen linkin lähdelinkki.

----------


## Makke93

> KuljetusNet.fi kertoo mielenkiintoisia uutisia Saksasta: Berliini sähköistänee myös johdinautojen merkeissä bussiliikennettään. Vuonna 2021 saadaan liikenteeseen 225 akkusähköbussia. Jo niitä ennen on hankittu useita kymmeniä akkubusseja (tilattu 2018 - 19)


Pienellä googlailulla löytyi itse selvitys https://fragdenstaat.de/dokumente/3749/

----------


## Salomaa

Tämän ketjun alkupään keskusteluissa johdinauton yhdeksi heikkoudeksi mainittiin alhainen kuljetuskapasiteetti. Kuvassa näkyvässä autossa ainakin on kuljetuskapasiteettia.

https://kuljetusnet.fi/saksa-berlini...busseihin.html

----------


## Eppu

> Tämän ketjun alkupään keskusteluissa johdinauton yhdeksi heikkoudeksi mainittiin alhainen kuljetuskapasiteetti. Kuvassa näkyvässä autossa ainakin on kuljetuskapasiteettia.
> 
> https://kuljetusnet.fi/saksa-berlini...busseihin.html


Huvittavaa tuossa kuvassa on se, että siinä on virheitä. Auto pitäisi pyörien mukaan olla peräpäästä kuvattu, mutta kuitenkin siinä on peilit ja johtimet "väärään" suuntaan. Fotosoppaajalle palautetta...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Huvittavaa tuossa kuvassa on se, että siinä on virheitä. Auto pitäisi pyörien mukaan olla peräpäästä kuvattu, mutta kuitenkin siinä on peilit ja johtimet "väärään" suuntaan. Fotosoppaajalle palautetta...


Huomasin samat outoudet. Ilmeisesti Vanhool Exqui.Cityä on käytetty lähtökohtana, mutta jossain vaiheessa takaviistokuvasta on muljahtanut peilikuva ja peräpäätä on sitten lähdetty käyttämään keulana. Muitakin kuvituskuvia aiheesta, niitä on julkaistu mm. Urban Transport Magazinen nettiuutisessa.

Selvityksen johdinautot ovat siis ajon aikana ladattavia sähköbusseja (IMC), jotka ovat akkusähköbussin ja perinteisen johdinauton risteytyksiä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Huomasin samat outoudet. Ilmeisesti Vanhool Exqui.Cityä on käytetty lähtökohtana, mutta jossain vaiheessa takaviistokuvasta on muljahtanut peilikuva ja peräpäätä on sitten lähdetty käyttämään keulana. Muitakin kuvituskuvia aiheesta, niitä on julkaistu mm. Urban Transport Magazinen nettiuutisessa.
> 
> Selvityksen johdinautot ovat siis ajon aikana ladattavia sähköbusseja (IMC), jotka ovat akkusähköbussin ja perinteisen johdinauton risteytyksiä.


Virheestä huolimatta siis mielenkiintoista tuo risteytys. Tekniikkaa tuntevat voinevat kertoa että kuinka suuri osuus linjasta ajetaan johtimilla ja kuinka paljon akkujen varassa. Linja pituudella tietysti paljon merkitystä. Mutta selkeää lienee, että akkujen painossa säästetään paljon.

----------


## hylje

Johdinautojen dilemma on se, että sähkönsyöttö ja ilmajohdot ovat niin kalliita että melkein kannattaisi rakentaa jo ratikoita kun vuorovälit ovat sillä tasolla että ne kannattaa rakentaa. Vain kovin harvoissa paikoissa johdinautoliikenne on aidosti taloudellisin ratkaisu, joten niitä on myös toteutunut vain harvoihin paikkoihin.

Liikkeessä ladattavat autot käytännössä muuttavat laskukaavan, koska näillä riittää rakentaa sähkönsyöttöä vain strategisesti sijoitetuille tiheästi liikennöidyille runkoreiteille ja lisäksi pisteittäin paikkoihin joissa mehu käy vähiin. En ihmettele jos näillä eväillä saadaan johdinaudoille aidosti kilpailukykyinen liikennöintikustannus verrattuna polttomoottoriliikenteeseen. Tekniikan vakiintuessa laajamittaisia bussiliikenteen sähköistyksiä päästään toteuttamaan johdinautoilla ei pelkästään ilmanlaadun parantamiseksi, vaan myös taloudellisuuden parantamiseksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Liikkeessä ladattavat autot käytännössä muuttavat laskukaavan, koska näillä riittää rakentaa sähkönsyöttöä vain strategisesti sijoitetuille tiheästi liikennöidyille runkoreiteille ja lisäksi pisteittäin paikkoihin joissa mehu käy vähiin. En ihmettele jos näillä eväillä saadaan johdinaudoille aidosti kilpailukykyinen liikennöintikustannus verrattuna polttomoottoriliikenteeseen.


Uskoisin kuitenkin, että akkutekniikan yhä kehittyessä akkubussit kaventavat jälleen johdinautojen ominta käyttöaluetta, vaikka olisivatkin akuilla lisättyjä.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuli matkustettua trollilla Salzburgissa, kun piti päästä lentoasemalta kaupunkiin ja takaisin. Menomatka sujuikin ihan näppärästi, mitä nyt virroittaja rämähti alas kesken matkan ja kuski kävi sitä asettelemassa taas paikoilleen, mutta siihenhän saa trolleilla kulkiessa tottua. Lipun sai pysäkillä olevasta automaatista 2 kolikolla.

Paluumatka sen sijaan palautti maanpinnalle. Muutaman pysäkinvälin jälkeen katolta kuului kova pauke ja kuski ilmoitti, että tähän jäätiin ja kaikki pihalle. Seuraavaa trollia odotellessa seurasin, miten liikennelaitoksen raivausauto saapui paikalle (kesti 3 min) mukanaan myös liikenteenohjaushenkilökuntaa. Seuraava trolli ohjattiin tapahtumapaikan ohitse veikeästi vastaantulevia lankoja pitkin, eli virroitin alas ja käsipelillä ylös vastasuunnan lankoihin, siitä sitten 40 m eteenpäin ja sama rumba. Kun minun trollini lopulta tuli, niin siinä olikin ihan oikea dieselmoottori, jolla päräytettiin menemään tuon kohdan ohi ja seuraaviin liikennevaloihin, missä kuljettaja sitten kävi taas nostamassa käsipelillä virroittimen ylös.

Hyvin rajoitettu kokemus tietysti, vain kaksi matkaa, mutta aika värikkäältä tuntuu tuo meno vaikka autot näyttivät uusilta ja hienoilta. En jää kaipaamaan Helsingin toteutumattomia trolleja.

----------


## 8.6

Matkustin Vilnassa sunnuntaista keskiviikkoon noin 26 tuntia johdinautoilla ja sen lisäksi havainnoin liikennettä joitakin tunteja. Liikenne sujui hyvin, kerran pudottiin ajojohtimilta ja kerran näin vastaantulevan johdinauton putoavan johtimilta, muttei se mitään todella yleistä kuitenkaan ole. Yksi koda 14TrM hajosi kesken ajon, mutta se saatiin ajettua seuraavalle pysäkille, ja kuljettaja lähti hakemaan varakalustoa, jota säilytetään monilla päätepysäkeillä ilmeisesti tällaisten tilanteiden varalta. Vuoro myöhästyi 15-20 minuuttia. Raitioteihin nähden ehkä merkittävimpinä etuina ovat, että hajonneen johdinauton ja väärin pysäköidyn auton pääsee ohittamaan ja rakentamiskustannukset ovat pienemmät ja haittapuolina taas pienempi kapasiteetti ja epätasaisempi kyyti.

Vilnan johdinautoliikenteessä liikennöi arkisin kerrallaan vajaa 40 Solaris Trollino 12:ta (vuodelta 2018), noin 40 Solaris Trollino 15AC:tä (2000-luvun puolestavälistä), 15-20 koda 14TrM:ää (vuodelta 1999) ja noin 80 koda 14Tr:ää (vuosilta 1984-1997, mutta 1985 oli vanhin, jonka näin ajossa). koda 15Tr:t eivät näytä liikennöivän tällä hetkellä.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen matkustellut eri välineillä eri kaupungeissä ja bussi on hajonnut alta ja raitiovaunu on jäänyt jumiin. Mutta vielä on ole onnistunut tekemään epäonnistunut johdinautomatkaa. Vanhat Skodatkin ovat vieneet perille. 

Mitä muuten tapahtuu kun uusi Jokerivaunu jää linjalle jumiin jostain syystä. Onko liikenne sekaisin tuntikaupalla ?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä muuten tapahtuu kun uusi Jokerivaunu jää linjalle jumiin jostain syystä. Onko liikenne sekaisin tuntikaupalla ?


Tämä on kyllä asia, josta on syytä olla huolissaan.

Olen ehdottanut tähän kahta ratkaisua, mutta kumpikaan ei ole ottanut tulta alleen. Ei ole rahaa, eikä oikein tunnu olevan kiinnostustakaan.

Jokeri on periaatteessa suunniteltu siten, että konfliktipisteitä autojen kanssa olisi mahdollisimman vähän. Oulunkylässä Norrtäljentiellä on kuitenkin jostain käsittämättömästä syystä pysäköintia suoraan radan vieressä. Se on ainoa paikka koko pitkällä radalla, jossa näin on, mutta raidelinjahan on juuri niin heikko kuin sen heikoin lenkki on. Toki väljyys on tuolla huomattavasti suurempi kuin vaikka jossain Liisankadulla, mutta jos runsasluminen talvi "yllättää", niin huonostihan siinä käy. Tähän esitin ratkaisua, jossa vaihteilla mahdollistettaisiin liikennöinti pysäköintipaikkojen ohitse vastasuunnan kaistalla. Helppoa ja aika edullista, mutta eipä toteudu.

Niitä tilanteita varten, joissa vaunu syystä tai toisesta hajoaa kesken matkan, se täytyy työntää pois. Siihen eivät puolenvaihtoraiteet juurikaan auta, tiellähän se on vaikka siirrettäisiin vastasuunnan kiskoille. Tähän ehdotin muutamaan paikkaan sivukadulle haarautuvaa pistoraidetta vaihteineen (samalla ajatuksella kuin San Franciscon T-linjalla on tehty). Vaunun voisi työntää sinne, jatkaa liikennettä normaalisti ja hakea sen risan vaunun sitten sopivan tilaisuuden tullen paikasta, jossa se ei olisi kenenkään tiellä. No, eipä ole tällaisiakaan tulossa.

----------


## Salomaa

Linjan vieressä olevista pysäköintipaikoistahan on helppo päästä eroon, jos ne useamman kerran rupeavat vaunun liikennöintiä häiritsemään. Eihän siitä mitään tule jos uusi ja uljas pikaraitiovaunu odottaa kun henkilöautoilija turaa autonsa kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

Moskovassa on ilmeisesti korvattu ajolangalliset sähköbussit ajolangattomilla. Yle on tehnyt aiheesta pienen kuvajutun https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11512761 jonka mukaan kuitenkin yksi linja vielä jäisi jäljelle järjestelmästä, joka joskus oli maailman suurin.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Moskovassa on ilmeisesti korvattu ajolangalliset sähköbussit ajolangattomilla. ...


Näin siinä kävi ja tämä vielä jokunen vuosi sitten kiistelty hanke vietiin läpi melkoisen nopeasti.
Trollikoiden tilalle tuli tosiaan sekä akkusähkö- että polttomoottoribusseja.
Vielä 2016 ja -17 kaupunkiin tuli uusiakin sarvijaakkoja: https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/40170526451 ja https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/39272121865 .
Nyt taitaa sitten Minsk olla maailman johtava sarvijaakkokaupunki.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Moskovan vaiheista on juttua saksaksi Trolleymotionin uutisissa https://www.trolleymotion.eu/trolley...itrag/?id=8962

Vielä keväällä 2020 trolleylinjoja on ollut useita. Tuon mukaan johdinautoista vain pieni osa on korvattu akkubusseilla, eli on kylmästi siirrytty dieseliin - jopa euro 4:ään. Tavoitteena on toki saada liikenne hoidettua jatkossakin sähköllä.

----------


## Salomaa

Sitten tietänette onko Pietarissa lähdetty samansuuntaisiin suunnitelmiin ? Siis johdinautoliikenteen vähentämiseen tai lopettamiseen. Olen ainakin muutama vuosi sitten nähnyt hyvin laadukkaita esitteitä Pietarin trollikkoista ja siinä nimenomaan esiteltiin uusia johdinautoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olen ainakin muutama vuosi sitten nähnyt hyvin laadukkaita esitteitä Pietarin trollikkoista ja siinä nimenomaan esiteltiin uusia johdinautoja.


Trolleymotionissa on paikkakuntakohtaiset esittelyt maailman johdinautokaupungeista, Pietarin esittely löytyy tästä linkistä. Sivun jälkipuoliskolla on listaus Trolleymotionin Pietaria koskevista uutisotsikoista, joiden takaa löytyy itse uutinenkin. Niissäkin painopiste on uusi kalusto, mukaan lukien myös ajon aikana ladattavat sähköbussit, jotka ovat akkusähköbussien ja johdinautojen risteytyksiä.

Moskovan vastaava esittely on uutisien puolesta aivan toisesta maailmasta etenkin kolmen viimeisen vuoden ajalta: supistamista supistamisien perään. Sielläkin sentään oli tavoitteena jatkaa edelleen sähköllä, vaikkakin ilman ilmajohtoja.

----------

